# Madrid, Spain



## sergioib

(Pictures taken from Google Images)

These are some pictures of the capital city of Spain: Madrid.

Banco de España










Banco de España underground station










Calle Alcalá, Banco de España, Palacio de Comunicaciones and Puerta de Alcalá










Plaza de Colón










Plaza de Colón (The flag is the size of a tennis court)










Flag in Plaza de Colón










Plaza de Colón










Torres Colón










Prado Museum










Paseo del Prado










Paseo del Prado










Paseo del Prado










Plaza de Castilla










Paseo de la Castellana and Torres Kio










Torres Kio and CTBA










Torres Kio










Paseo de la Castellana, AZCA Financial area, Torres Kio and CTBA Financial area










AZCA Financial area










AZCA Financial area










AZCA Financial area










Torre Espacio










CTBA Financial area










Palacio de Comunicaciones










Palacio de Comunicaciones (Madrid's future city hall)










Fuente de Cibeles










Fuente de Cibeles










And many more to come...


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru

Love those leaned towers, I know them as Puerta De Europa or something like that! They are building something similar, but I thing a lot bigger in Beijing!


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics :cheers: Viva Madrid!


----------



## sergioib

Yes, you're right, Bogdan Alexandru, they can either be called Torres Kio or Torres Puerta de Europa


----------



## Peshu

Fantastic city .


----------



## CasaMor

Wow, amazing city! I love Spain!


----------



## sergioib

(Pictures taken from Google Images)

Some other pictures:

Edificio Metrópolis










Edificio Telefónica










Gran Vía










Edificio Metrópolis










Gran Vía










Edificio Telefónica (First skyscraper in Europe)










Atocha station










Atocha station










Plaza Mayor










Plaza Mayor










Royal Palace










Royal Palace










Royal Palace










Royal Palace










Príncipe Pío shopping centre










Príncipe Pío underground station










Príncipe Pío shopping centre










Príncipe Pío - Cercanías Renfe station










Casa de Campo - Lake










Casa de Campo cable car


----------



## sergioib

(Pictures taken from Google Images)

Madrid Stock Exchange










Madrid Stock Exchange










Retiro park










Retiro park










Retiro park










Santiago Bernabéu stadium










Santiago Bernabéu stadium










River Manzanares










Puerta de Alcalá










Puerta de Alcalá










Puerta de Alcalá










Madrid Barajas airport










Madrid Barajas airport










Madrid Barajas airport










Madrid metro










Madrid metro map










Puerta del Sol










Nuevos ministerios underground station










Nuevos ministerios underground station










Chamartín station










Puerta del Sol










Puerta del Sol










La Latina
http://blog.ciberpisos.es/pisosenlalatina/files/2007/10/lalatina2.jpg[IMG]


Torrespaña
[IMG]http://www.elclubdigital.com/foro/attachment.php?attachmentid=140310&d=1206909233


Torrespaña










Puerta de América hotel










Torres Blancas










Ministry of Agriculture
http://www.palermoviejo.com/palermoviejo/imagenes/Madrid/MinisterioAgricultura.jpg[IMG]


Ministry of Defense
[IMG]http://es.geocities.com/dixo_jp2/HermanosMadrid_10.jpg

Paseo de Recoletos









Ejército del aire










Faro de Moncloa










Faro de Moncloa










Arco de la Victoria and Faro de Moncloa


----------



## Peshu

:eek2: What incredible photos . One of my fav parts of Madrid is the walk from Puerta del Sol thru C/ Alcala up to Cibeles . With a stop on the corner to view La Gran Via . This must be one the the most spectacular stretches of any street anywhere in the world .

Also around palacio Real :eek2:

And hows the Plaza mayor ? Absolutely awesome .

Lavapies for the incredible variety of restaurants , tapas etc......

Parque del Retiro must vie to be the most beautiful park in Europe .

The museums .

Un-equalled nightlife . 

Some of Europes most awesome and historical cities surrounding Madrid . I.e Avila , Segovia , Toledo , Escorial etc.... And Especially Salamanca . Regarded by many to be the most beautiful sandstone buildings city in the world .

Footballs greatest club . Atletico oops i mean Real Madrid :lol:

Just hate those damn commie blocks :bash:


----------



## sergioib

I totally agree, some of my favourite walks are:

· Puerta del Sol to Banco de España (or Cibeles)
· Plaza de España, all the way through Gran Vía, to Banco de España (or Cibeles)


----------



## madridhere

Sergio, your pix are amazing.

Madrid has one of the best avenue of museums of the world. Lovers of art gather there to see pieces of all times and all styles. The museums have been recently extended.

Caixafórum, a new one by Herzog and De Meuron over an old eletritity station:







































Museo Thyssen´extetion by BOPBAA (Spanish Architects):










The back of the building:













A church:



















Paseo de la Castellana, empty on a Sunday:










Plaza de Santa Ana, a place of tapas:










Shopping between Gran Vía and Puerta del Sol:




























Gran Vía, one of the best streets of the city:







































Picture by Tonymadrid:










Tapas at Plaza Mayor:










National Library:










Public dwelling:










Monuments near Museo del Prado:










A hospital by Moneo:










Carlinhos Brown at Paseo de la Castellana:










The four towers:











Foto de EL Cid:



















Foto de ALberto Lunas:










Parque del Retiro:


----------



## madridhere

Reina Sofía Museum by Jean Nouvel:










Picture by m3c:










Gran Vía:




























Cibeles:










Our Town Hall:










The Royal Palace:


----------



## sergioib

Thanks for your support and new pictures, Madridhere, we can all enrich this thread with our collaboration and new images! Cheers!


----------



## sergioib

(Pictures taken from Google Images)

Plaza de España










Plaza de España










View from Plaza de Oriente towards Plaza de España










Monument to Don Quixote and Cervantes at Plaza de España










Monument to Don Quixote and Cervantes at Plaza de España










Debod Temple










Debod Temple










Debod Temple, Torre de Madrid and Torre España










Madrid underground - Embajadores










Madrid underground entrance - Sol










Plaza de Toros de las Ventas










Almudena Cemetery (It is huge)










Puente de Segovia










M-30 tunnels










M-30 motorway










M-30 tunnels


----------



## dlouval

Not too bad not too good


----------



## christos-greece

sergioib said:


> M-30 motorway


^^ That is a road! :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks, Sergio.

Plaza de España:












































































New apartments in the north of the city:










Telefónica´s Headquarters:










Another company by Finidiel:





















Public dwelling by Foreing Office Architects Picture by Blanco or m3c or Tintoretto, his three names):










Private house in Arturo Soria by Blanco by Blanco again (north of the city):



















Another company by Rafael de la Hoz:






























Gran Vía by mdet04:










A new hotel:










A classical hotel (5 stars):



















Parque del Retiro:










The tube:



















Barajas Airport by Richard Rogers (picture by Blanco):










Gay Pride:










Museo del Prado :










Real Madrid´s field:


----------



## Peshu

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Simply brilliant photos.Please keep them coming.Madrid is incredible . Another area i love is around ciudad universitaria . I used to visit a friend in Valdezarza and the bus i used to catch went thru this area . Ciudad universitaria is so lush and beautiful . Does anybody have any pictures of it ? And Cuatro caminos has lots of character as well . Plus great shopping :drool:


----------



## claroscuro

I can't believe how much I enjoyed those fantastic pics!

Madrid is so beautiful!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

All of your pictures, guys, are beautiful. Madrid´s life is wonderful. The light, the architecture, the people...More pix, please. :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## madridhere

A new markt of flowers in a renewed Plaza de Tirso de Molina:


----------



## madridhere

Plaza de Felipe II:



















Torre Espacio a t night (by Davo):



















Caixaforum:










Endesa´s headquarters:



















A public library that used to be a factory of beer:





































Private buildings at Herrera Oria (north):










Old dresses in front of Museo del Prado:










Inside Moneo´s extension of Museo del Prado:










Outside of Museo del Prado and Iglesia de los Jerónimos:




























Roofs:










Girls:










Plaza de Santa Ana:



















The hotel Midnight Rose:











The mall Príncipe Pío by Urbanscraper:



















European Gay Pride:











A new office:










New gardens below the palace:










A new park:










A new head by Manolo Valdés:



















Two new offices:





















New offices and apartments and apartments in Méndez älvaro, picture by Blanco:


----------



## MaTech

I like this picture when you drive from the north to the city centre. Madrid is an amazing city, full of modern architecture.


----------



## weird

@sergio: Its the only one statue of the devil across the world. But never heard about the 666,66 metres above sea. Sounds weird, but it's possible according to the Retiro's neighborhood height average: 650m


----------



## madridhere

sergioib said:


> I think that's the only statue in the whole world representing the devil, I once heard it is located at 666,66 metres above the sea level and I watched a TV programme in which they proved that fact.


I didn´t know that either. That´s posible and interesting


----------



## weird

From Wikipedia:

"Cerca de la fuente, en el suelo, puede encontrarse el punto de localización de coordenadas del Instituto Cartográfico Nacional número 7664, que certifica que la estatua está a 666 metros sobre el nivel del mar medio en Alicante, medida oficial de altitud en España"

It confirms it. The National Cartography Institute certifies that the statue its at 666 metres above sea level.

Link:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buen_Retiro#Fuente_del_.C3.81ngel_Ca.C3.ADdo


----------



## sergioib

Interesting but scary at the same time!


----------



## Obidos

Oh, interesting data abouth the Statue of "fallen angel" (=devil). Yes, it can be possible because of the altitude in Madrid.
thanks for the thread and the pics.


----------



## Taller Better

Madridhere, I would HATE to have to delete all your beautiful photos, so please go back and edit your entries to let us know either who took the photos, or at very minimum where you found them. Those are the rules of the Cityscapes forum. I await your prompt editing to save me deleting them. Thank you.


----------



## madridhere

Taller Better, I think it´s OK now. Thanks for your comment.

Alll the pictures are mine except the ones that have been indicated of others. 

I think I haven´t forgotten anyone.


----------



## madridhere

Some more pix:




























Teatro Alcazar:











Elephants:























































Public dwelling:




























A church:










Inside by m3c:



















Parque Tierno Galván:



















Planetarium:



















A new office:


----------



## System_Halted

^^ WOW, fantastic blend.


----------



## Galandar

Stunning! I wish to visit Madrid and Barcelona one day. Such a hot place!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Really nice pictures there, I still love the old architecture so much more than all this modern stuff that's been built in the outscirts.


----------



## sergioib

(Pictures taken from Google Images)

Arganzuela-Planetario underground station










Chamartín underground station










Chamartín underground station (by Blanco)










Chamartín underground station (by Dream)










Moncloa underground station










Embajadores underground station










Delicias underground station










Moncloa underground station










Nuevos Ministerios










Atocha Cercanías










Inside a Cercanías Renfe train










Estación de Atocha










Atocha Cercanías


----------



## sergioib

Delicias underground station






Madrid underground line 3






Mar de Cristal underground station






Callao underground station announcements on line 3


----------



## Shezan

a new super-city


----------



## Taller Better

madridhere said:


> Taller Better, I think it´s OK now. Thanks for your comment.
> 
> Alll the pictures are mine except the ones that have been indicated of others.
> 
> I think I haven´t forgotten anyone.


Thanks madridhere, in the future even if you took the photos, please tell us
that. Please consider making a thread of your beautiful photos for the Urban Showcase section. That is where we post photos we have taken ourselves. This section is for photos from the internet by others. Thanks!


----------



## Peshu

The more photos of Spains coolest city the better . Keep them coming . Por Favor


----------



## sergioib

Madrid is amazing, I'm still discovering it, every new group of pictures makes me feel even more impressed at this beautiful city, even after having been there loads of times!


----------



## madridhere

Thanks, Taller.

I´m posting more pix now. I don´t know if it´s better here or in the photocase part. If so, just tell me and I´ll change them to there.

Buildings at Paseo de Recoletos. These streets have good French Style buildings. It´s one of the places where tourists usually never go. These ones are near Plaza de Colón, so near a place where tourists go.





































Castellana´s buildings of the 70´s and 80´s. 

























































National Library:




























Colón ´s statue:




























The Spanish Parlament and buildings near it:






































A theatre:










Plaza de Santa Ana, a place for tapas:




























Barrio de los Jerónimos:





































Huertas street:










National Instittute of Statistics, near Puerta de Europa:



















Statues at Paseo del Prado. Temporary exhibition. It´s something very usual in Madrid these things:















































The new Chamartín tube station by m3c, one of the biggest:



















Lovers:










Streetlife:





































Capoeira, the Brazilian community is quite big here:




















The towers in the middle of the fog, taken from Urbanity.es, thanks to them:














































Plaza Alonso Martínez, anotheer classical neighborhood where tourists usually don´t go:




























A building by Churriguera, we call the style "churrigueresco":










Another new bar in the Chueca area:


----------



## sergioib

Good pictures, Madridhere, I think Colón's statue has a lot more of details than the one in Barcelona, which is quite famous as well.

As for Chamartín station, it looks amazing!


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for your comments, Sergio, very glado you like them.


Some pix from the high to finish:

Paseo de la Castellana by Lau:



















Gran Vía by Lau too:




























Cibeles and around by Ecthelion:














































Lau:


----------



## bizzybonita

WoW it's so lovely pixx ...


----------



## weird

^^

This one is perfect!


----------



## sergioib

Any nightlife pictures from all those who live in Madrid at the moment?


----------



## ZOHAR

amazing!!!!!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

That is great!


----------



## Taller Better

madridhere said:


> Thanks, Taller.
> 
> I´m posting more pix now. I don´t know if it´s better here or in the photocase part. If so, just tell me and I´ll change them to there.


Definitely there are enough that they should be posted in the Urban Showcase section . One or two scattered here in Cityscapes is ok, but if there is enough to start a thread, they really should be posted over there. Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Nice buildings :cheers: Viva Madrid :banana2:


----------



## madridhere

So Taller, what I´ll do is the following thing: 

When I post mainly pix of mine I´ll put them in the other file.

When i´ll post mainly pix of others I´ll put them here. I think I´ll have order like that. Thank you.

I´ll start with these wonderful pictures of Desde1970 (the first) and m3c of Museo Reina Sofía:
































































At this museum you can see these pix between others:




























Atocha station by Jetairliner:










The four towers by Pérez:


----------



## sergioib

Madrid is celebrating San Isidro these days


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Madridhere! That is an excellent solution! :cheers:


----------



## Puto

Madrid is an amazing city. Love both the old and the modern buildings. :applause:


----------



## sergioib

Taken from Wikipedia - Banco de España


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I have been to Madrid once! I think it has a lott of a megacity, even being much smaller than the medium megacity! A great place!!!!!!


----------



## Coxmain

One more photo of Madridhere,It´s a Nigth shot of skyline


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Spanish architecture always impress me!


----------



## sergioib

Some pictures posted by Obidos, originally taken by Eli.


----------



## sergioib

Pictures taken from Google Images:

Catedral de la Almudena (under the amazing sky of Madrid during the sunset)










Acueducto de Segovia










M-30 motorway










Cibeles and Palacio de Comunicaciones










Paseo de la Castellana (CTBA still under construction)










Palacio de Comunicaciones










Two of the 18 future buildings at the Justice Campus of Madrid and an aerial view


----------



## madridhere

Thanks Sergio, they are great.


----------



## Peshu

Do you guys have any photos of Las Ventas bullring ? That building should be promoted alot more . It is very , very unique and incredibly beautiful .


----------



## melbstud

I found Madrid to be boring when I was there. The pics are nice but it just didnt havew the vibe of Barcelona.


----------



## M_K_O

Simply INCREDIBLE

Fantastic!! :applause:


----------



## madridhere

Palacio Real by Mauro:











Picture by Jetair:



















Pictures by mdet04:



















Mauro:










Theycanflow pictures the four towers:










Azca taken from google:










The four towers by Madcity:










Mdet04:


----------



## schreck

Hombre, las foto son maravillosas, llevo demasiado tiempo fuera de Madrid y me muero de ganas de regresar. El día 30 de junio: te espero. 

Love that city.


----------



## Peshu

melbstud said:


> I found Madrid to be boring when I was there. The pics are nice but it just didnt havew the vibe of Barcelona.



I think a big problem many Aussies have is they go during the middle of summer when alot of the city shuts down unlike all the seaside cities . It's a pity as i can assure you that Barcelona is incredibly boring compared to Madrid . In fact Madrid must be the most dynamic city in Europe by far . No other city is comparable .

It's like some one checking out Melbourne in Bayswater and then checking out Circular Quay in Sydney . Ofcourse you would come back thinking Melbourne is such a whole compared to Sydney .

I live in Hawthorn mate and i know Madrid really well and i can assure you that you did not see the real Madrid . In fact alot of the Spaniards that i meet here miss Madrids vitality so badly. as i can assure you mate . Melbourne is an absolute cemetary compared to Madrid . Don't get me wrong . I absolutely adore Melbourne . But when it comes to the dynamism or the nightlife . I just miss Madrid like you wouldn't believe .

Melbourne is getting so much better . But it hasn't even got 10 % of Madrids dynamism .


----------



## Looks

haya Madrid


----------



## serfin

melbstud said:


> I found Madrid to be boring when I was there. The pics are nice but it just didnt havew the vibe of Barcelona.


Madrid boring!!!??? i think that european people we know madrid because it is one of the most vibe and dynamic city in Europe.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Madrid is a city that never sleeps...Plus it´s renovation in modern architecture and infraestructures is brilliant, no doubt...I don´t understand that comment...You can find other faults in Madrid but nor precisely that...Maybe noice, traffic, I don´t know, but not that fault...


----------



## Mussoda

Madrid is another big attraction in europe.. 
good job guys. you struck me dumb..
gorgeous, artistic city.. shouldn't be missed !! kay:


----------



## Guest

JAVICUENCA said:


> Madrid is a city that never sleeps...Plus it´s renovation in modern architecture and infraestructures is brilliant, no doubt...I don´t understand that comment...You can find other faults in Madrid but nor precisely that...Maybe noice, traffic, I don´t know, but not that fault...


you can call it simply envy


----------



## Peshu

frozen said:


> you can call it simply envy



Envy with what ? Check out Melbourne one day and you will see there is nothing to be envious of . I too have met alot of Australians that didn't like anything about Madrid . Let's not start with any arguements as i've said time and again that i know it to be Spains number one city without any doubt . But that is just me .

One of the big problems here in Australia is that when alot of tourists go to Spain many already tend to have this prejudice against Madrid . They seem to have this idea that it's a kind of Washington . Capital of a nation but not much else . There are ofcourse more and more people that are liking Madrid for what it really is . Europes most dynamic city and one of it's most beautiful .

The fact is that Barcelona is still seen by many foreigners as Spains greatest city . I believe this is changing little by little . With all that's going on construction wise in Madrid . And the fact that lately the city has been shown in some Hollywood films such as Bourne ultimatum , Deception and Goal 2 living the dream .

Most tourist publications will first print an edition on Barcelona . And sooner or later if at all print one on Madrid . As an example take the residents guide which is published in Dubai . There is already a guide out on Barcelona . When i contacted the publisher as to why there wasn't one on Madrid they simply replied that for the moment they were only publishing guides on certain countries greatest city and that little by little they would publish guides on lesser cities such as Madrid . I tried explining that Madrid IIIIIIIS Spains greatest city to which i got a silent response .

For some reason alot of English publishers really make a point about Madrid being geographically badly situated in an ugly meseta . It has no sea . Not enough history for a European capital . It is horribly planned and has some of the ugliest coomie blocks imaginable .

So it is little wonder that people are amazed when beautiful pictures of central Madrid are posted on these sorts of threads . Like i've said . Things are changing little by little . Weather the average Joe blow will ever recognize Madrid as Spains greatest city is questionable . I hope it does happen one day . Weather it happens in our lifetime remains to be seen .

And don't believe for one second that this is the mentality only with backpackers . I have worked for Lawyers , Doctors , Politicians etc.... that have also had this prejudice .

Also one of the major problems with Madrid is that the majority of tourists from English speaking countries visit Europe in the months of July and August . When seaside cities are at their liveliest and Madrid is at its sleepiest with unbearably high temperatures of heat . So they tend to get a very , very wrong picture of Madrid and its lifestyle .

But perhaps the biggest reason is that the citizens of Madrid haven't got a frigging clue on how to sell their city . While Madrilenios are out and about walking around like they are king dicks and are convinced that the rest of the world loves them :lol: the Catalanes are out and about promoting their city . Which unlike Madrid is truly one of the most admired in the world .

I've said it constantly . Madrid is my fav city in the whole of Europe . And i am confident that with the enormous projects that are happening in the city will attract more and more admiration for this great city . Let's hope so anyway .

And all of you guys should be greatfull to Real Madrid . It is by far the cities greatest promoter in the world .

But do not believe for one second that people are envious when they talk negatively about Madrid . They are just giving their opinion weather right or wrong when they already have alot of prejudice in their heads from alot of English speaking publishers that write alot of nonsense about the city . 

At the end of the day it is up to Madrilenios to change peoples views . I recently asked about posting some pictures of beautiful Madrilenio Neo-Mudejar architecture such as the beautiful Las Ventas bullring . As i know for a fact that tourists that have seen this type of architecture fall in love with it . Perhaps because it is so different to anything else they have ever seen . But no . And this is the type of building that could be promoted to the world concerning Madrid the way la Sagrada familia is connected with Barcelona hno:

Maybe it would just be best if you guys employed foreigners to promote your citu as through out history you guys have shownto be pretty worthless in this respect hno:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

It´s not a nice thing to compare, but things are changing very quickly in Madrid in these years. 

The things published about Madrid are positive in general. For example, there is this article in the Timesonline published on May 10th:


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article3904728.ece



*May 10, 2008

Madrid eclipses Barcelona in city rivalry*

Here they say the following thing:

"What a decade ago seemed an old-fashioned city of bureaucrats is today one of Spain's fastest-growing regions, a bustling and self-confident place with an increasingly large influence. In a recent debate in the newspaper El Público on the rivalry, Mario Gavilla, an expert on urban development, said that Madrid had overtaken Barcelona in virtually every field. Madrid is the more dynamic industrially, academically and scientifically, he said, adding triumphantly: “Madrid is or will be the third city in Europe.”

The article is quite right in the following thing: Madrid has been sleeping during the 90´s. There were wonderful things as the museums, but still many things were to be done. Barcelona, since the Olimpic Games in 92, had wakened. 

Now Madrid is very strong in infraestructures, architecture, economy, art, leisure, night life, etc. It´s true that it´s one of the most dynamic cities of Europe.

The next challenges of Madrid are: making a park of 6 kms along river Manzanares, where there used to be a highway. Changing Paseo del Prado according to Siza project. Extending the tube net. 

The good thing is that Madrid has become a lot better, but it´s becoming a lot more better in the next years.

Of course it´s important to promote all these things. But I think that the new promotions of the council are quite good: Tourism is incresing 10% in Madrid each year. That is an excellent rate taking into account that tourists here don´t come to the beach, like in the majority of Spain.

Madrid´s region received 9.300.000 tourists last year 2007. I think that Catalonia received around 15.000.000 and Andalucia and Canarias also more than Madrid´s region (all of them with wonderful beaches, the main attraction of Spain). But the council of Madrid is the one that received more tourists in the whole Spain, including Barcelona. American tourists increised 22% and Japanese tourists 45%. Madrid is the place of Spain where tourists spend more, 156 euros/day, while the media in Spain is 94 euros/day. 

As a conclusion I would day that the last 4-5 years in Madrid things have improved a lot and that now we´re starting to receive the harvest. Maybe some media don´t know it yet, but they´ll know sooner of later. Of course more promotion is good and needed, as always. As a whole tourists here are quite wealthy, but that I think that with the low cost companies that is changing dramatically and anyone with 300 euros can come here to spend a wonderful weekend perfectly.

As to Madrid-Barcelona rivalry I thing that both cities are in a strong position now. Times is not the Bible, or any other publication either. The Times article is only an opinion.


----------



## Guest

Peshu said:


> Envy with what ? Check out Melbourne one day and you will see there is nothing to be envious of . I too have met alot of Australians that didn't like anything about Madrid . Let's not start with any arguements as i've said time and again that i know it to be Spains number one city without any doubt . But that is just me .


You can call Madrid whatever you want: ugly, crowdy,etc..., but BORING????.... Because Madrid simply don't sleep. You have always to do, it doesn't care the time. It hasn't the natural enviroment as Sydney or Melbourne, but it doesn't make it boring


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid is boring? :nuts: I dont think so :nono:
BTW incredible pics :cheers: nice work. Keep posting them :yes:


----------



## serfin

yes, when i talked about Madrid with my foreigns friends in Canada and USA they think that Madrid is a capital like Washington, the Administration's capital of Spain, when really Madrid (it's my personal opinion) have got the best museums and nightlife of Spain, vibe and dynamic, full of artists and art, architecture and awesome avenues and buildings, and i have not forgotten that Madrid was once of history the "world's setting" as Calderón de la Barca said, Madrid was the capital of one of the greatest empire in 17th century.


----------



## Peshu

frozen said:


> You can call Madrid whatever you want: ugly, crowdy,etc..., but BORING????.... Because Madrid simply don't sleep. You have always to do, it doesn't care the time. It hasn't the natural enviroment as Sydney or Melbourne, but it doesn't make it boring



For me Madrid is the most exciting city in Europe . And a hell of alot more exciting than Melbourne or Sydney .Certainly when it comes to museums , beautiful old historic buildings , culture and especially nightlife . It's like comparing Real Madrid to L.A Galaxy . But the truth is that the city really shuts down for afew weeks in August . Which is when many foreign tourists visit Europe .

Just about everyone i have met that went to Madrid in August found it uncomfortable and sleepy . People i have met that have gone any other month absolutely loved it . They saw the real Madrid . Europes most vibrant city .

All i'm saying is that maybe the tourist board should make a point that if you want to see how great Madrid is then you will not get the real picture if you come in August . This is probably not a viable strategy as the city may well lose many tourists  But don't slag off a person for believing Madrid to be sleepy . They aren't trying to be nasty . They are probably one of many tourists that got the wrong impression of this great European capital because they came during the month where alot of the city shuts down . Hence going back home with the wrong impression .


----------



## Peshu

JAVICUENCA said:


> It´s not a nice thing to compare, but things are changing very quickly in Madrid in these years.
> 
> The things published about Madrid are positive in general. For example, there is this article in the Timesonline published on May 10th:
> 
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article3904728.ece
> 
> 
> 
> *May 10, 2008
> 
> Madrid eclipses Barcelona in city rivalry*
> 
> Here they say the following thing:
> 
> "What a decade ago seemed an old-fashioned city of bureaucrats is today one of Spain's fastest-growing regions, a bustling and self-confident place with an increasingly large influence. In a recent debate in the newspaper El Público on the rivalry, Mario Gavilla, an expert on urban development, said that Madrid had overtaken Barcelona in virtually every field. Madrid is the more dynamic industrially, academically and scientifically, he said, adding triumphantly: “Madrid is or will be the third city in Europe.”
> 
> The article is quite right in the following thing: Madrid has been sleeping during the 90´s. There were wonderful things as the museums, but still many things were to be done. Barcelona, since the Olimpic Games in 92, had wakened.
> 
> Now Madrid is very strong in infraestructures, architecture, economy, art, leisure, night life, etc. It´s true that it´s one of the most dynamic cities of Europe.
> 
> The next challenges of Madrid are: making a park of 6 kms along river Manzanares, where there used to be a highway. Changing Paseo del Prado according to Siza project. Extending the tube net.
> 
> The good thing is that Madrid has become a lot better, but it´s becoming a lot more better in the next years.
> 
> Of course it´s important to promote all these things. But I think that the new promotions of the council are quite good: Tourism is incresing 10% in Madrid each year. That is an excellent rate taking into account that tourists here don´t come to the beach, like in the majority of Spain.
> 
> Madrid´s region received 9.300.000 tourists last year 2007. I think that Catalonia received around 15.000.000 and Andalucia and Canarias also more than Madrid´s region (all of them with wonderful beaches, the main attraction of Spain). But the council of Madrid is the one that received more tourists in the whole Spain, including Barcelona. American tourists increised 22% and Japanese tourists 45%. Madrid is the place of Spain where tourists spend more, 156 euros/day, while the media in Spain is 94 euros/day.
> 
> As a conclusion I would day that the last 4-5 years in Madrid things have improved a lot and that now we´re starting to receive the harvest. Maybe some media don´t know it yet, but they´ll know sooner of later. Of course more promotion is good and needed, as always. As a whole tourists here are quite wealthy, but that I think that with the low cost companies that is changing dramatically and anyone with 300 euros can come here to spend a wonderful weekend perfectly.
> 
> As to Madrid-Barcelona rivalry I thing that both cities are in a strong position now. Times is not the Bible, or any other publication either. The Times article is only an opinion.



No doubt about it . Many articles such as this one is changing peoples perceptions of Madrid . Real Madrids popularity worldwide and the many Hollywood blockbusters the city is appearing in is also doing alot . Hopefully it won't be too lomg before the average man on the street understands it is Spains greatest city and stands shoulder to shoulder with the other great capitals of the world .

It would be awesome if Madrid got the olympics for 2016 but geez it is going to be a real battle with London hosting it for Europe in 2012 and Tokyo also in the race for 2016 . I certainly hope it goes thru for Madrid but it is going to be mighty hard .


----------



## Peshu

serfin said:


> yes, when i talked about Madrid with my foreigns friends in Canada and USA they think that Madrid is a capital like Washington, the Administration's capital of Spain, when really Madrid (it's my personal opinion) have got the best museums and nightlife of Spain, vibe and dynamic, full of artists and art, architecture and awesome avenues and buildings, and i have not forgotten that Madrid was once of history the "world's setting" as Calderón de la Barca said, Madrid was the capital of one of the greatest empire in 17th century.



Those ignorant Americans . At the end of the day A New Yorker still doesn't even know what is happening in the west coast of the U.S A . My fellow Canadians aren't much better . Again i think it is definately changing little by little . With all the great projects that are going on in Madrid at the moment the city is getting more exposure than ever .


----------



## sergioib

I really hope Madrid will get the Olympic Games in 2016, it is, in my opinion and in the OIC opinion, the best applicant city, getting the best position at 9 of the 13 aspects required for the organisation of the games!


----------



## Besos

nice


----------



## Besos

sergioib said:


> I really hope Madrid will get the Olympic Games in 2016, it is, in my opinion and in the OIC opinion, the best applicant city, getting the best position at 9 of the 13 aspects required for the organisation of the games!


I hope so too, i was quite depressed about the 2012 bid
hope this time Madrid will be the lucky one


----------



## Peshu

Madrid deserves an olympic games . It's just that with London staging the 2012 games i see it very difficult for Madrid to get the 2016 games especially with Tokyo in the race . I hope i'm wrong but i dont think so . Best of luck Madrid .


----------



## serfin

it will be dificult, because in 2012 the Olympics Games will be celebrated in London and i can't imagine that in 2016 europe celebrates again the Olympics Games.


----------



## thomyorke26

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Madrid is Beautiful

excelent thread.


----------



## Peshu

Another main reason why i don't think Madrid will get the 2016 games is because it was staged in Barcelona in 1992 . 

If it hadn't then i'm sure Madrid representing Spain would have been given the nod by the olympic comittee .

Madrid is unique . It's hard to understand why they gave Barcelona the nod to represent Spains bid in 92 and not themselves ?

Do you think Paris or New York or Tokyo or London would have done the same . Yet the Catalanes are always complaining that Madrid is always sucking their blood hno:


----------



## zazo

So LONDON2012???? 3 times in the city...... Tokyo 2 times and Chicago....Los Angeles and Altanta1996....I don't know what to think...
and sucking their blood, may be in 1992, but now is Madrid the sucked city, it gives more money than all Catalunya together


----------



## sergioib

That's true, it's not fair at all, London will already had the Olympic Games THREE TIMES, Tokyo has already had them... Then I don't think Rio is ready to have such an event and Chicago didn't score as much as Madrid in the IOC report... Fingers crossed!


----------



## gincan

Peshu said:


> Another main reason why i don't think Madrid will get the 2016 games is because it was staged in Barcelona in 1992 .
> 
> If it hadn't then i'm sure Madrid representing Spain would have been given the nod by the olympic comittee .
> 
> Madrid is unique . It's hard to understand why they gave Barcelona the nod to represent Spains bid in 92 and not themselves ?
> 
> Do you think Paris or New York or Tokyo or London would have done the same . Yet the Catalanes are always complaining that Madrid is always sucking their blood hno:


? 
As far as I know it was Samaranch that pushed for Barcelona, Madrid wasn't even interested in hosting back then. The olympics was considered an economic burden, only after the 92 Olympics smashing sucess did the games become attractive to host.


----------



## Federicoft

Peshu said:


> Do you think Paris or New York or Tokyo or London would have done the same . Yet the Catalanes are always complaining that Madrid is always sucking their blood hno:


Los Angeles hosted the Olympics twice while NYC never.
As regards Lyon or Manchester, their role in France and UK compared to the national capital is nowhere near as the one of Barcelona in Spain.

Stunning pics BTW.


----------



## Xemita

Great pics, sergio. I'm looking forward to visit Madrid quietly as soon as possible. I'm always too busy when I go there.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Shots by Torresmadrid:





























Very good photographer


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

What a fantastic tour Ive had in this thread. Simply stunning... and Madrid deserves olympics even more than ex-host cities!


----------



## gincan

JAVICUENCA said:


> It´s not a nice thing to compare, but things are changing very quickly in Madrid in these years.
> 
> The things published about Madrid are positive in general. For example, there is this article in the Timesonline published on May 10th:
> 
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article3904728.ece
> 
> 
> 
> *May 10, 2008
> 
> Madrid eclipses Barcelona in city rivalry*
> 
> Here they say the following thing:
> 
> "What a decade ago seemed an old-fashioned city of bureaucrats is today one of Spain's fastest-growing regions, a bustling and self-confident place with an increasingly large influence. In a recent debate in the newspaper El Público on the rivalry, Mario Gavilla, an expert on urban development, said that Madrid had overtaken Barcelona in virtually every field. Madrid is the more dynamic industrially, academically and scientifically, he said, adding triumphantly: “Madrid is or will be the third city in Europe.”
> 
> The article is quite right in the following thing: Madrid has been sleeping during the 90´s. There were wonderful things as the museums, but still many things were to be done. Barcelona, since the Olimpic Games in 92, had wakened.
> 
> Now Madrid is very strong in infraestructures, architecture, economy, art, leisure, night life, etc. It´s true that it´s one of the most dynamic cities of Europe.
> 
> The next challenges of Madrid are: making a park of 6 kms along river Manzanares, where there used to be a highway. Changing Paseo del Prado according to Siza project. Extending the tube net.
> 
> The good thing is that Madrid has become a lot better, but it´s becoming a lot more better in the next years.
> 
> Of course it´s important to promote all these things. But I think that the new promotions of the council are quite good: Tourism is incresing 10% in Madrid each year. That is an excellent rate taking into account that tourists here don´t come to the beach, like in the majority of Spain.
> 
> Madrid´s region received 9.300.000 tourists last year 2007. I think that Catalonia received around 15.000.000 and Andalucia and Canarias also more than Madrid´s region (all of them with wonderful beaches, the main attraction of Spain). But the council of Madrid is the one that received more tourists in the whole Spain, including Barcelona. American tourists increised 22% and Japanese tourists 45%. Madrid is the place of Spain where tourists spend more, 156 euros/day, while the media in Spain is 94 euros/day.
> 
> As a conclusion I would day that the last 4-5 years in Madrid things have improved a lot and that now we´re starting to receive the harvest. Maybe some media don´t know it yet, but they´ll know sooner of later. Of course more promotion is good and needed, as always. As a whole tourists here are quite wealthy, but that I think that with the low cost companies that is changing dramatically and anyone with 300 euros can come here to spend a wonderful weekend perfectly.
> 
> As to Madrid-Barcelona rivalry I thing that both cities are in a strong position now. Times is not the Bible, or any other publication either. The Times article is only an opinion.



What a bunch of bullshit, I've lived in both cities and I can tell you neither is the greatest city in Spain (not even on my top 5). And the rivalry is typical media crap, on the contrary there is a lot of trade and collaboration between the two cities. And with the new rail link that will only increase. 

About tourism you can't even compare the two cities, they cater for totaly different attraction. Both are cosmopolitan and have a huge number of attractions both within and around them. But Madrid is a capital and thus compete with London, Paris, Rome, Berlin, Veinna etc. Whereas Barcelona rather compete with cities like Nice, Florence, Casablanca, etc. 

One other main difference is the fact that Barcelona is surrounded by holliday resorts and thus receive an enormous amount of overday vistors during the summer months bosting its inflated reputation as a lively city when in reality it's a rather dull city by spanish standards.

This bullshit crap media measuring of dick articles about Madrid vs Barcelona show up every other year and they are nothing more that an extension of the Football rivalry "My dad is stronger that your" crap you can read every other day in either of the cities sports papers.


----------



## Peshu

gincan said:


> ?
> As far as I know it was Samaranch that pushed for Barcelona, Madrid wasn't even interested in hosting back then. The olympics was considered an economic burden, only after the 92 Olympics smashing sucess did the games become attractive to host.



Still . Madrid should have backed Valencia instead :lol: Just for the sake of an arguement .


----------



## Peshu

gincan said:


> What a bunch of bullshit, I've lived in both cities and I can tell you neither is the greatest city in Spain (not even on my top 5). And the rivalry is typical media crap, on the contrary there is a lot of trade and collaboration between the two cities. And with the new rail link that will only increase.
> 
> About tourism you can't even compare the two cities, they cater for totaly different attraction. Both are cosmopolitan and have a huge number of attractions both within and around them. But Madrid is a capital and thus compete with London, Paris, Rome, Berlin, Veinna etc. Whereas Barcelona rather compete with cities like Nice, Florence, Casablanca, etc.
> 
> One other main difference is the fact that Barcelona is surrounded by holliday resorts and thus receive an enormous amount of overday vistors during the summer months bosting its inflated reputation as a lively city when in reality it's a rather dull city by spanish standards.
> 
> This bullshit crap media measuring of dick articles about Madrid vs Barcelona show up every other year and they are nothing more that an extension of the Football rivalry "My dad is stronger that your" crap you can read every other day in either of the cities sports papers.



Some interesting points you make . But the fact of the matter is that it is not the same to compare Madrid and Barcelona with say Paris and Lyon . Unlike most of those capitals you mentioned Spains second city ( Barcelona ) has until recently been Spains most important city in just about anything you'd wish to mention 

And in an architectural sense again up until recently there were not many worthy projects in Madrid . It is only now that some of Madrids fantastic projects are appearing all over the world .

I do agree that Barcelona is no where near the hedonistic place many foreigners erroniously make it out to be . I've been to many smaller Spanish cities that are alot more lively at night time .

And concerning the rivalry i must say that every time i go to Barcelona one of their newspapers is always making a comparison with Madrid in one way or another . I don't see much likewise in Madrid . But that could also be because Barcelona might feel hard done by the capital . If things were the other way around they could be the reverse . It's quite complex .

Just out of curiosity why do you not believe that either Madrid or Barcelona are in the top five ? Sometimes i myself prefer smaller cities . Salamanca for example is probably my fav city in the whole of Europe alongside Valencia . But at the end of the day neither of those two cities come any where near close in importance .


----------



## Khanabadosh

Peshu said:


> Still . Madrid should have backed Valencia instead :lol: Just for the sake of an arguement .


Stop crying over split milk. Get on with life. You have got some personal grudge against Barcelona hno:


----------



## christos-greece

JAVICUENCA said:


> Shots by Torresmadrid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good photographer


Nice towers :cheers: especially that ^^ (last pic)


----------



## gincan

Peshu said:


> Some interesting points you make . But the fact of the matter is that it is not the same to compare Madrid and Barcelona with say Paris and Lyon . Unlike most of those capitals you mentioned Spains second city ( Barcelona ) has until recently been Spains most important city in just about anything you'd wish to mention.


I don't understand what you're talking about? There is nothing to compare, I think you have been influenced a bit to much by the media. You see in Spain the media is very regional centric, this is true for anywhere in Spain and so you have probably read to much and know to little.
There is nothing to compare and never have there been.



Peshu said:


> And in an architectural sense again up until recently there were not many worthy projects in Madrid . It is only now that some of Madrids fantastic projects are appearing all over the world.


Again, not true, on the contrary there have been many internationally acknowledged projects in Madrid the last decades.



Peshu said:


> And concerning the rivalry i must say that every time i go to Barcelona one of their newspapers is always making a comparison with Madrid in one way or another . I don't see much likewise in Madrid . But that could also be because Barcelona might feel hard done by the capital . If things were the other way around they could be the reverse . It's quite complex.


Again, this is media bullshit and regional politics that have nothing to do with reality, you can read this typ of crap anywhere in Spain, be it Catalonia, Galicia, Andalucia or the Canaries. Both cities rely heavily on each other, I have no exact trade figures but the number of employees (in either of the cities metropolitan area) that rely directly on the other city numbers in the 100.000 s. Both cities develope in symbiosis, neither of them would be anywhere close to where they are today without the other.


----------



## zazo

Dude! the view from the park is awsome!! i love it, it's like a city of fantasy with queens, princess, knights, ajj


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed


----------



## skytrax

One of my favourite cities!


----------



## Ricbit

Madrid is the most gorgeous and greatest capital of Europe! Followed by Paris, London, Wien, Praha, Warsaw, Rome, Brussel and Lisbon.


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid it is a very nice city indeed. I like it


----------



## daniel24

i went to London and Madrid last year. london was nice, but when we got to madrid we were like wow this is BEAUTIFULL...................


----------



## wapo5050

I love the old Madrid, but the new Madrid is good too:


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## wapo5050

^^ And a little hole to see it.


----------



## serfin

the new projects in madrid are really good.


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

.......


----------



## christos-greece

LaDyMaRTa said:


> madrid is crazy beautiful but very unknown


I dont think Madrid is unknmown...


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## wapo5050

A beautiful video about Madrid and the wather: El viaje del agua (Wather's journey)




:master:


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

.......


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid is the best jeje


----------



## wapo5050

^by dido13


----------



## zazo

Madrid street scene


----------



## wapo5050

^^ wow!! what a beautiful pics!! where is the last pic?


----------



## zazo

wapo5050 said:


> ^^ wow!! what a beautiful pics!! where is the last pic?


That's Velazquez palace on Puerta de América street in Retiro park


----------



## Aecio

Those old pics from madrid look really classy.
Congratz.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

All of the images are simply beautiful. Great shots. Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid from the past


----------



## wapo5050

Madrid now

edited by Taller, Better:
Please repost pictures with credits
Thank you

Later more pics of the "old Madrid"


----------



## wapo5050

wapo5050 said:


> Now some old pics of Madrid. Probably the best pics ever seen
> 
> 
> Calle de Alcalá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza Cibeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gran Vía.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle del Arenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle de Embajadores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campanario de San Ginés desde la Calle Mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrala del Mesón de Paredes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaducto de la Calle Bailén.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Puerta del Sol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Cortes reflejadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida de América.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuesta de Moyano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paseo de la Castellana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeropuerto de Barajas.


All these photos are made by famed photographer Francesc Catalá-Roca


----------



## Nout

I love the city of Madrid. Thanx for sharing all those amazing pics!


----------



## wapo5050

More pics of Madrid of the fifties:

La Gran Via:


----------



## wapo5050




----------



## wapo5050

Madrid under the rain:

Edited by Taller, Better

Wapo, I took the time to pm you to ask you edit your photos and put in credits. You have been online since I sent the note, but have not done so. In Cityscapes, as per the rules of the forums, you must do so.Please credit every time you make a new entry with a new batch of photos. I hate to delete photos, but I have only so much time I can spend asking people to follow the rules. Please repost with credits . Thank you


----------



## wapo5050

Edited by Taller, Better

Wapo, I took the time to pm you to ask you edit your photos and put in credits. You have
been online since I sent the note, but have not done so. In Cityscapes, as per the rules of the
forums, you must do so. I hate to delete photos, but I have only so much time I can spend
asking people to follow the rules. Please credit every time you make a new entry with a new 
batch of photos.
Please repost with credits . Thank you


----------



## wapo5050

Edited by Taller, Better

Wapo, I took the time to pm you to ask you edit your photos and put in credits. You have been online since I sent the note, but have not done so. In Cityscapes, as per the rules of the forums, you must do so.Please credit every time you make a new entry with a new batch of photos. I hate to delete photos, but I have only so much time I can spend asking people to follow the rules. Please repost with credits . Thank you


----------



## weird

I prefer the one of the Tram under the bridge. Really incredible. Those ancient cameras have something special on them. The light is quite spectacular and gives to the photo a magic atmosphere. Really those are great pics.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## wapo5050

Edited by Taller, Better

Wapo, I took the time to pm you to ask you edit your photos and put in credits. You have been online since I sent the note, but have not done so. In Cityscapes, as per the rules of the forums, you must do so.Please credit every time you make a new entry with a new batch of photos. I hate to delete photos, but I have only so much time I can spend asking people to follow the rules. Please repost with credits . Thank you


I hope you have liked the photos
Next edition: Madrid under the snow


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics


----------



## el palmesano

wow, beautifoul photos!!


----------



## MSM

10/10


----------



## Leonés errante

_A great thread and fabulous pictures. :cheers::cheers:Madrid is truly a beautiful and lively capital and I fail to understand how some claim it to be relatively unknown outside Europe. My first question would be: who are these people so poorly informed? Are we refering to Australians and provincial residents of the English speaking world? If the answer to my second question happens to be a YES, then it is of no surprise to me. However, not being European myself, but a Nicaraguan "criollo" that has lived all over the USA, London and Rome and visits Mexico City in a regular basis; I can tell you that "en la América española" and in polite circles in the USA people know the primary role that Madrid plays in Spain. True might well be that international tourists arrivals at Barcelona are higher than at Madrid, but that in itself doesn't reveal the whole story as Barcelona is a gateway for cruises and numerous beach resorts along the coast. No creo que los madrileños deban preocuparse por que los iletrados del extranjero superen sus deficiencias, habemos suficientes en el mundo que estamos concientes de los encantos de Madrid.:cheers::cheers:_


----------



## Guest

Realmente una selección de fotografías magníficas y con muy buen gusto, wapo50. ¡Gracias por tu esfuerzo!


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## Dhakaiya

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!


----------



## noonghandi

Madrid looks great.


----------



## xiaozhe_hit

JAVICUENCA said:


> Some pictures by Madrid here. This area is called Salamanca and is a little Paris.
> 
> Calle Velázquez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velázquez esquina con ALcalá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle Alcalá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle Serrano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goya esquina a Velázquez:


Many tourists don´t know this area bacause they stay around Puerta del Sol and Gran Vía, but it´s one of the best areas of the city and very worthy to be known too in my opinion. People can go by foot from Puerta del Sol and Paseo del Prado in a 20 minutes walk and go later to the Retiro Park which is so close to it.[/QUOTE]



JAVICUENCA said:


> A nice picture by Madridhere
> 
> 
> ]


Madrid has so many great buildings!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Especially the new towers


----------



## JAVICUENCA

These pictures were made by Madridhere. They are of the Salamanca district, the little Paris of Madrid.


Calle Serrano. 

La esquina con Goya y Colón:














































































































La esquina con Ortega y Gasset:










Ortega y Gasset vista desde Serrano hacia arriba.










Ortega y Gasset vista desde arriba mirando hacia abajo, es decir hacia Serrano





















































































Moda de marcas famosas y caras:

























































Seguimos subiendo Ortega y Gasset:





























La plaza del Marqués de Salamanca:



















Un bonito palacete que ahora es propiedad de una empresa que lo alquila para eventos:





















Y ahora vamos a la calle Velázquez, perpendicular a Ortega y Gasset, como Serrano.

Calle Velázquez esquina a Ortega y Gasset:





































Calle Velázquez:










































































LLegamos a la calle Goya:















































Estas son de Goya en el cruce con Alcalá, hechas en invierno:


----------



## wapo5050

great pictures!!


----------



## christos-greece

Salamanca area is awesome indeed :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for posting my pictures, Javicuenca. 

So glad people likes them.

Christos, here is a map of the Salamanca district. It´s in the east of Madrid, but clearly in the center of the city. It´s at the right of Castellana Street. All the streets of the pictures are there: A´lcalá, Velázquez, Serrano, etc.

And I´ve got also a picture from google. 










Here you can see it from above:











And this beautiful picture is from Carretero-Lau:


----------



## Kuvvaci

a wonderful city will be my next destintion kay:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

I think you can have a good time. Bienvenido, Kuvacci! I recommend you Madrid´s daylife as much as nighlife. :cheers:


----------



## eduardo90

Madrid is incredible. I was there on June and in my opinion the city is just amazing! One day I got lost because we got down in a wrong station and ended up near Lavapies jaja it was "different". Anyways I recommend Madrid to anyone the city has a lot to offer. :cheers:


----------



## oduguy1999

i love this city!


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

best city ever :$


----------



## christos-greece

madridhere said:


> Thanks for posting my pictures, Javicuenca.
> 
> So glad people likes them.
> 
> Christos, here is a map of the Salamanca district. It´s in the east of Madrid, but clearly in the center of the city. It´s at the right of Castellana Street. All the streets of the pictures are there: A´lcalá, Velázquez, Serrano, etc.
> 
> And I´ve got also a picture from google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see it from above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this beautiful picture is from Carretero-Lau:


Great pics btw :cheers:


----------



## sergioib

Algunas fotos, sacadas de Flickr por Madridhere. Están sacadas del foro de las torres en el apartado español.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great!!


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Great pictures!kay: Madrid is a very beautiful city that I would like to visit. What is the climate like?:?


----------



## christos-greece

Last ones are nice too ^^


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## zazo

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Great pictures!kay: Madrid is a very beautiful city that I would like to visit. What is the climate like?:?


Extremely cold in winter, hot in summer and a perfect temperature in spring and automn


----------



## madridhere

These days the weather is wonderful. 

In winter can be very cold, Zazo is right, but at the same time, many days are really sunny, so while there is sun in the sky, you can walk along the streets perfectly. When it goes dark, then can be vey cold in December and January.

Today it was a springtime day. Not Autumn but springtime. The trees are still green. For example, I took these two pictures. 15-20 degrees.


----------



## gonzo

zazo said:


> Extremely cold in winter, hot in summer and a perfect temperature in spring and automn


Extremely cold is -40 C where I come from.


----------



## zazo

gonzo said:


> Extremely cold is -40 C where I come from.


-40º, how can peole live there? can you have a walk or something like that? that's very very extremely cold, very bad, so according to your situation, Madrid' winter would be a good temperature, spring very hot, and summer the hell


----------



## madridhere

gonzo said:


> Extremely cold is -40 C where I come from.


Haha. I´m sure people from there are very strong. Actually Madrid can be around 5ºC in a very very very winter cold day.


----------



## serfin

^^i suppose to you talk about the maximum temperature ºC, but even the maximum temperature in really, really cold winter day is lower, around +1ºC, and minimum -8ºC:


----------



## serfin

edit by me


----------



## sergioib

En España se han llegado a temperaturas mínimas de -28 grados centígrados, en Molina de Aragón, el 17 de diciembre de 1963, como dato curioso.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

I agree that some very cold days temperatures can go under 0ºC, specially during the night. Snow is very strange in Madrid. Maybe one day/year. Christmas with snow is simply a legend. It snows though in the mountains, in the North part of the Madrilean region. In the city temperatures under 0ºC during the days happen during a few days of the year. Normal winter days are a bit hard, but not so much. Still compating to other places (New York, Canada, Sweden, Russia and others), our winters can be considered mild. Sun shines quite often in winter here, with chilly air. That´s very common. It´s not always raining, but often it´s cold and sunny.

Yesterday the weather was excellent, and today is terrible in Madrid and all over Spain. It´s cold and rainy. A very sharp change for the next days. Then it´ll change again and won´t be so hard for a while. I mean that winter here is not three months of rain and cold with no periods of better weather, but that there are changes.

If we say simply that winter is extremely cold we´re being unnecesarilly dramatic comparing to Russia, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Canada and many other places of the wolrd. Let´s not pretend we´re so heroic and brave for living here in winter, please!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Some pictures by Madridhere. Yhis is the Eastern exit of the city.



madridhere said:


> Javicuenca, aquí tengo unas fotos del hotel Puerta América y de Torres Blancas.
> 
> Las fotos son de la página web del hotel, no mías.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> También hay fotos del interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta me encanta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista desde lo alto del hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto de Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las de Torres Blancas son mías:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto de Theremin:
> 
> De Madrid al cielo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y un par de fotos de Remkool de las oficinas que están al lado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este edificio, antes de renovarlo, era así de feo (foto de Renovatio).
> 
> 
> 
> Tiene un aire a la Torre Aqua de Chicago, jeje (foto de Harry Carmimachael)
> 
> 
> From the upper walk.


----------



## madridhere

Thank you, Javi. You´re missing these pictures from RemKool.



RemKool said:


>





RemKool said:


>





RemKool said:


> No es muy frecuente que un encargo profesional consista en tomar un edificio construido recientemente para convertirlo en "otra cosa". Eso fue lo que les sucedió a los arquitectos Jerónimo Junquera y Liliana Obal, de Madrid, quienes rehabilitaron íntegramente una "típica" torre de oficinas con piel de vidrio que perteneció a una empresa de seguros, y que ahora ocupa la firma Gamesa, especializada en tecnologías para la sustentabilidad energética.
> 
> El edificio, conocido como "torre M-30", se levanta junto al neurálgico cruce de la autopista M-30 y la Avenida de América, donde el tránsito vehicular, según la definición de Junquera, "se parece a un río caudaloso".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De la construcción original se rescató el esqueleto estructural, aunque redefiniendo nuevos interiores y formas de uso. Pero la intervención consistió, sobre todo, en "vestirla" de modo tal que su desnudez de acero y vidrio quede oculta detrás de una suerte de ropaje etéreo y sutil, como de gasas y sedas. "Apostamos a crear un hito urbano y escultórico —explica el arquitecto—. Para eso, optamos por darle una nueva fachada que cambiara continuamente a lo largo del día y de las épocas del año, y que vibrara con la luz", agrega.


----------



## el palmesano

beautifoul buildings


----------



## JAVICUENCA

More pictures by Madridhere. This is last SUnday in Retiro Park.



madridhere said:


> Sí, desde luego que viva las renovaciones!
> 
> Estas fotos se podrían titular "Domingo en el Retiro", que es cuando las hice.
> 
> Ahora que el tiempo ha cambiado da pena ver el sol que hacía ese día.
> 
> EL paseo empezó en la Puerta de ALcalá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La temperatura era perfecta para estar tumbado en el césped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos al monumento a ALfonso XII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todos eran felices con tanto sol, ais, hasta los pájaros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las sirenas también.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los hippies empezaron a tocar los tambores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esculturas para escalar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muros pintados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espectáculos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito desde el parque (la foto es anterior).



Today it´s cold and cloudy. I miss that sun of four days ago.


----------



## sergioib




----------



## gonzo

zazo said:


> -40º, how can peole live there? can you have a walk or something like that? that's very very extremely cold, very bad, so according to your situation, Madrid' winter would be a good temperature, spring very hot, and summer the hell


It's advised not to leave your house on days like that. Some schools and businesses close for the day. 
These are a couple of stats I found about Ottawa, Canada:
-The lowest recorded wind chill was of -47.8C in 1968
-The highest recorded humidex was 48C in 2006

That's a margin of almost 100º! :lol:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

100ºc of difference is a real difference!!!! Thatá why I say that Madrid´s temperatures are a bit low in winter but not really terrible. -48ºC is a real challenge for the people.Still I´m sure people are prepared for -10 or -20 in places where it´s usual in winter because they know it´s going to happen.


Sergio, thanks for your picture. It´s amazing!!! I would like also that picture with the four towers finished. Still, vey good anyway.


----------



## sergioib

Some new pictures from FLICKR:

Gran Vía










AZCA










CTBA










Torres Kyo y CTBA (En construcción)










Metro CHAMARTÍN










Viviendas en Pinar de Chamartín, Madrid










CTBA (En construcción)










Atascos y CTBA (En construcción)










Banco de España y Calle Alcalá










Metro BANCO DE ESPAÑA y Edificio de Comunicaciones










Estación LAGUNA - Cercanías Renfe










Interior metro de Madrid










Templo de Debod y edificios de Plaza de España










Metro de Madrid










CTBA










Interior Cercanías Madrid


----------



## amagaldu

sergioib said:


> Torres Kyo y CTBA (En construcción)


ésta, ya terminadas.. :drool:


----------



## amagaldu

sergioib said:


> Torres Kyo y CTBA (En construcción)


too bad they weren´t finished yet.. :drool:


----------



## sergioib

It's an amazing picture, still... But yes, they're almost finished, at least they're all finished on the outside, so great pictures can be taken from that same place already!


----------



## christos-greece

Some awesome -new- pics :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great pictures, Sergio.


More pictures by Madridhere. Príncipe de Vergara st, Alcalá st. and Goya st. 



madridhere said:


> Sigo mi paseo por el barrio de Salamanca por calles no mostradas antes.
> 
> Empiezo en la plaza de Felipe II, cerca de la casa verde donde terminé mi última vuelta por Serrano y Velázquez. Vamos desde allí hacia Alcalá y Príncipe de Vergara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La calle Alcalá tiene edificios muy bien mantenidos en este tramo. No hay que olvidar que es una calle muy muy larga y creo que tiene más de 400 números, con lo cual hay tramos buenos, regulares y malos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los colores de los edificios me gustan mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle Alcalá esquina con Príncipe de Vergara. Ahora giramos a la derecha para recorrer Príncipe de Vergara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Príncipe de Vergara llegando a Goya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La calle Goya subiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruce entre Goya y Conde Peñalver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruce entre Goya y Alcalá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los altos de la cervecería Cruz Blanca, en el mismo cruce.


----------



## sergioib

What a nice area, Madrid is so cool!


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for posting my pictures, Javicuenca.

This shoot is of Echtelion.











Pictures of Caixafórum by Juliovet:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

I love those pictures!!


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## wapo5050

Some old pics by Juanjo from Urbanity



JUANJO said:


> Colegio Nuestra Señora del Pilar. Our little Hogwarts
> 
> Vista desde Príncipe de Vergara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista desde Hermosilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Vista desde Castelló.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catedral de la Almudena,1953. Under construction


----------



## sergioib

That looks like an amazing school!


----------



## christos-greece

madridhere said:


>


Very nice one


----------



## wapo5050

This pic by madridhere is amazyng


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid new towers -i have said that before- are AWESOME! :cheers:

Anyone knows how many floors has each of them?


----------



## wapo5050

^^ yes:








Torre Espacio 56fl----------Torre Cristal 52fl-------------------------Torre SyV 53fl----------Torre C.Madrid 31fl


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for posting my picture and for your commentaries, Wapo and Christos.


----------



## serfin

Another pics, these by madridhere:































































And these pics are mine:


----------



## serfin

These are mine too:


----------



## Animo

Can the local Madrid forumers also take photos of Madrid's events/festivals? Love to see some street scenes from Carnaval, fiesta de San Isidro or Festimad.

Thanks for those post serfin!


----------



## Kuvvaci

magneficent...


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid is awesome indeed :yes: awesome updates too


----------



## wapo5050

I think that Madrid is very unknown. For my it's one of the most beautiful cities


----------



## christos-greece

wapo5050 said:


> I think that Madrid is very unknown


Unknown? I dont think so


----------



## wapo5050

two pics more from flickr:


----------



## sergioib

Beautiful pictures... There are some more amazing ones in flickr, I'll try to get some more soon and post them here!


----------



## madridhere

Here we have some beutiful pictures by Obidos of Chirstmas lights.



Obidos said:


>





Obidos said:


> Obidos said:
Click to expand...




Obidos said:


>


Fotos da Napolit:




























[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

madridhere said:


>


Those pics are really awesome! Amazing :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

GREAT PICTURES!!!


----------



## l'eau

beautiful city:cheers:


----------



## Maipo Valley

great thread


----------



## wapo5050

some great pics from flickr all by Borco:


----------



## wapo5050

more:


----------



## wapo5050




----------



## wapo5050




----------



## wapo5050

One of the most beautiful cities in the world


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice black & white pics :cheers:


----------



## oduguy1999

Amazing photos


----------



## christos-greece

More please...


----------



## madridhere

Wapo, simply impressive pictures. 

Can we have more please' This photographer is fantastic.


----------



## zazo

Really nice b&w pics, but only the west side of Madrid!!


----------



## christos-greece

More pics please, just i said... (Christmas pics too)


----------



## sergioib

Some more pictures of the Madrid underground (from flickr):


----------



## sergioib

Some more pictures on Cercanías Renfe Madrid (from flickr):


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for your pictures, Sergio. They are beautiful.

Here I have a picture by M3c of two years ago.










M3c is a great Spanish photographer.


----------



## christos-greece

Your Metro is very nice


----------



## sergioib

Any pictures of parks in Madrid?


----------



## christos-greece

Pics from parks will be great...


----------



## sergioib




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice videos...
Metro-trains are in very nice condition - almost new


----------



## sergioib

Some pictures I took myself:



















They're a bit old, though... I took them in March 2008.


----------



## sergioib

Some pictures of Chamartín underground station taken from google:


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## Galandar

Nice city. Spain is so cool :cheers:


----------



## sergioib

Thanks everyone. If only someone helped post pictures...


----------



## eduardo90

The metro of Madrid is wonderful I really loved it and it is really efficient not once I took a taxi even from the airport. Madrid is just a beautiful city and Chueca is the best


----------



## christos-greece

Chamartín underground station is amazing!!!


----------



## madridhere

Chamartín is one of the nicest tube stations in Madrid. For my taste others ar Nuevos Ministerios and Príncipe Pío.


----------



## christos-greece

And looks very new...


----------



## lak

Lavapies, the most multiethnic neighborhood in the city, with africans, Pakistanis and Latin Americans is more than half immigrants, my cousin lives there and i live very close, is an interesting place..


----------



## sergioib

New Years' Eve in Madrid:

As most of you may now, as a tradition in Spain, we eat twelve grapes as we hear the twelve chimes, normally from Puerta del Sol, in Madrid, as most TV channels broadcast them from that famous square in the capital of Spain.


----------



## wapo5050

^^ other pic


----------



## wapo5050




----------



## sergioib

Great shots!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

WOnderful pictures!!


----------



## sergioib

Keep them coming, has anyone any more pictures to add?


----------



## christos-greece

Great pics :cheers: ^^ Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## sergioib

I'm sure a lot of pictures of Madrid covered in snow will come soon. As for now, I'll get you some of them:









































































Pictures by ELMUNDO (www.elmundo.es)


----------



## madridhere

Incredible pictures, Sergio, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Guest

Esas fotos son del periódico el mundo. Creo que es obligatorio poner la fuente. Preciosas fotos


----------



## sergioib

frozen said:


> Esas fotos son del periódico el mundo. Creo que es obligatorio poner la fuente. Preciosas fotos


True thing, I'm sorry... Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## corredor06

I heard about that snowfall in news. In madrid 4 inches of snow is consider a blizzard.


----------



## christos-greece

Incredible -snow- pics indeed  WOW!


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful pictures!!!!


----------



## zazo




----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Beautiful pic!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed ^^


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Don't want to comment nothing this time...Just wanna to invite you to see this Brazilian TV add of donations of organs. Some say an image is worth more than a thousand words. Just take a look. No words needed...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGYb7Q0p3x0


----------



## wapo5050

zazo said:


>


i love this pic


----------



## LS Kim

zazo said:


>



Amazing pic!! kay:


----------



## sergioib

What a charming picture! Go, Madrid, go!


----------



## christos-greece

That pic is totally awesome indeed  ^^
more pix please


----------



## eduardo90

Madrid with snow is just incredible...seriously I like it a lot better with snow.


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid is awesome anytime...


----------



## wapo5050

a pretty picture, but without snow









^^ cuellar/ flickr


----------



## wapo5050

other pic of the four towers:


----------



## wapo5050

the city hall:


----------



## palizon

MADRID!!JUST PERFECT


----------



## palizon

Aranjuez palace, in the south of Madrid.


----------



## palizon




----------



## christos-greece

palizon said:


> MADRID!!JUST PERFECT


Just perfect indeed :cheers: and more...


----------



## wapo5050

wow! cool winter pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice panoramas btw  ^^^^


----------



## noonghandi

I did not know it snowed in Madrid!
It looks beautiful.


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> Madrid is awesome anytime...


How true that is...


----------



## Parisian Girl

palizon said:


> Aranjuez palace, in the south of Madrid.


WOW!! ^^ It doesn't get much better than this!!


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian Girl said:


> How true that is...


It is :yes:


----------



## wapo5050

the Aranjuez pics are really amazing


----------



## elbart089

Beautiful Madrid.


----------



## ZOHAR

Im going to visit Madrid next month!


----------



## wapo5050

the train station:









The airport:









El palacio de cristal:









by raktargy


----------



## wapo5050

Royal Palace









Puerta de Alcalá


----------



## wapo5050

Chinese New Year in Madrid:


----------



## christos-greece

I cannot see them... ^^


----------



## wapo5050

christos-greece said:


> I cannot see them... ^^


I don't know why not. I can't see them now


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful and powerful pics wapo5050 :cheers: These last two are outrageously good!


----------



## sergioib

I can't wait to see the circle-shaped building next to the four towers!


----------



## christos-greece

sergioib said:


> I can't wait to see the circle-shaped building next to the four towers!


That circle type building willl be great... indeed


----------



## sergioib

Plaza de Colón


----------



## alitezar

Lovely Madrid 

Thanks for the awesome pix of this great city.


----------



## sergioib

This is an amazing picture:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed it is... Those new towers, make the difference in Madrid skyline :cheers:


----------



## Dragnet

Hands down the best city in Spain, i've been fortunate to have visited Spain several times. Madrid has one thing that not many Spanish cities have, and that is it's very cosmopolitan and international. Barcelona very ethnocentric and Valencia very regional even though it is growing.


----------



## Phevos

christos-greece said:


> Indeed it is... Those new towers, make the difference in Madrid skyline :cheers:


^^ Kio Towers in Plaza de Castilla


----------



## espanoldz

^^ The new towers are "Cuatro Torres-business area" and the oldest one is Torres Kio....


----------



## christos-greece

I allready knew the name of old towers (Torres Kio)

thanks espanoldz for the info


----------



## Pavlemadrid

The past thursday I went to the Madrid mountains, I will post some pics here:
-Santuario de Nuestra Señora de Begoña/Sanctuary Nuestra Señora de Begoña:




































-Urbanizaciones en Miraflores de la Sierra/Houses in Miraflores de la Sierra



























-Puerto de Canencia/Canencia Road:



























-Puente Romano en Canencia/Roman bridge in Canencia


















-Embalse/Reservoir









-Mountains:


















-Monasterio del Paular/Santa María de El Paular Royal Monastery:













































-Mirador/Viewer


















-Valle del Lozoya/Lozoya Valley









-Cotos Road:









-Lozoya River:


----------



## Tomb Raider

Madrid looks nice, the airport is stunning


----------



## madridhere

Pavle, your pix are simply beautiful. Thank you very much

Where is santuario de Begoña? 



Beautiful pictures by Vizen.



Vizen said:


> Una de fuentes :


----------



## tonight

wow colorful fountains


----------



## christos-greece

Sanctuary Nuestra Señora de Begoña pics are awesome, very nice :cheers: those areas are suburbs of Madrid?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Thanx! 

Not, those areas are not suburbs, but it's true every year more people go there for live and work in Madrid and there are loooots of second homes (homes for weekends and vacations) of people that live in Madrid city.
This zone is being a little bit metropolitan (especially the area of Collado Mediano) and it's bad for nature, but today there are many areas of Madrid mountains that are not metropolitans... 

PD: Sorry my bad english... :S


madridhere said:


> Pavle, your pix are simply beautiful. Thank you very much
> 
> Where is santuario de Begoña?


Thanks! 
Santuario de Begoña is in Miraflores de la Sierra, near Cuerda Larga mountains...


----------



## christos-greece

Pavlemadrid said:


> Not, those areas are not suburbs, but it's true every year more people go there for live and work in Madrid and there are loooots of second homes (homes for weekends and vacations) of people that live in Madrid city.
> This zone is being a little bit metropolitan (especially the area of Collado Mediano) and it's bad for nature, but today there are many areas of Madrid mountains that are not metropolitans


Thanks for the anwser... the truth is that area looks great, amazing


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^


----------



## weird

^
@christos: Although that areas are not metro, they are not far away from Madrid core. Maximum 45 minutes by car. 
There are three ski resort there too. The place is usually refered by us as "La Sierra" (The mountains).


----------



## Peshu

Madrid is great . Still quite compact , especially if you are used to the sprawl of Canadian , North American , and Australian cities . Though it is starting to spread out at a furious rate . 

Undoubtedly Spains coolest city and one of the worlds greatest .


----------



## wapo5050

wow every pics are awesome!


----------



## chris_maiden

Hermoso Madrid!


----------



## Bonaerense24

Im just simply in love with Spain, is such a wonderful country. And Madrid is my favourite city in Europe. Ill be there again in a couple of weeks and ill bring photos!


----------



## madridhere

Bonaerense, thank you. We´ll be waiting for your pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial pic of Madrid:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wim_kok/2389771561/

For the maximum size: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/2389771561_b72354318b_o.jpg

:cheers:


----------



## Tomb Raider

The city is huge, red is dominating


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid city is really huge; and yes red roofs are great indeed


----------



## White Shadows

Wow... great pics!!!!
Qué hermosa ciudad Madrid!


----------



## christos-greece

In the near future i may post more Madrid pics


----------



## madridhere

From flickr.



wapo5050 said:


> now a night pic:





wapo5050 said:


> an amazing pic by bicuki from inside the new obelisk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bicuki/3194114289/


----------



## christos-greece

Nice skyline  indeed Madrid's skyline with those new towers is great


----------



## madridhere

A couple of Paseo de la Castellana by Vizen.



Vizen said:


> Como no sabia donde colgarlas... pos aqui que las dejo caer...
> 
> *Museo de Ciencias Naturales* (la cúpula esta recien refotmada)


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics @madridhere  the museum looks awesome too


----------



## wapo5050

great pics


----------



## zazo

de/from flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful pics @zazo  very nice, the cathedral looks awesome inside


----------



## sergioib

I love those last pictures, they're so amazing!!


----------



## sergioib

Where can you find this spot?


----------



## Raymondzhydra

qué magnífico hilo sobre una ciudad magnífica. Increible, Madrid es una urbe que lo tiene todo, gracias por compartir tan hermosas imágenes.


----------



## zazo

sergioib said:


> Where can you find this spot?


En la zona de las Vistillas, bajo el viaducto de Segovia


----------



## madridhere

More wonderful pictures by Danny





































































[/IMG]http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9436/dpp0040.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sergioib

I'd just like to show you all these pictures I've seen on Flickr:


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful photos of Madrid once again  very nice skyline too


----------



## sergioib

Yes, and some of the best is yet to come in the next couple of years!


----------



## sergioib

Some more from Flickr:


----------



## PortoNuts

Madrid already had a pretty decent skyline before the construction of CTBA but now its skyline just kicks ass, being that it is a Southern european, not particularly known for their skyscraper developments.


----------



## christos-greece

sergioib said:


> Yes, and some of the best is yet to come in the next couple of years!


Indeed; from various interner programs, news etc Madrid skyline will be really awesome in the next few years


----------



## wapo5050

very beautiful pics!


----------



## sergioib

Please contribute on the thread if you've got any pictures!


----------



## sergioib

Algunas más de Flickr:


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful pitures, Sergio. Thanks again.


----------



## xavarreiro

beautiful photos


----------



## sergioib

Some new pictures of the new macro-station in Puerta del Sol, right in central Madrid. The cave where the platforms are is the biggest one in the world:





































Pictures taken from www.20minutos.es


----------



## melirosenthal

nice


----------



## tonyssa

Very nice new pics!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The new Metro-station in Puerta del Sol, those platforms include, looking very nice


----------



## sergioib

Thanks, Christos-Greece, it's huge!


----------



## sergioib

A few more pictures of Canalejas Square, in Madrid, taken from Flickr:







































Calle Sevilla
























































Méndez Álvaro


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos as well @sergioib, awesome architecture style in some of the buildings above


----------



## Galandar

What an amazing city! I love Madrid


----------



## christos-greece

What about some aerials of the city?









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wim_kok/2389771561/


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## alex3000

Wow! Madrid is pretty small (I'm talking about size).

You can already see farmland not very far away from what I thought was a central location (in the areal picture).


----------



## buho

alex3000 said:


> Wow! Madrid is pretty small (I'm talking about size).
> 
> You can already see farmland not very far away from what I thought was a central location (in the areal picture).


Well, of course not all the city is in the photo.


----------



## amagaldu

alex3000 said:


> Wow! Madrid is pretty small (I'm talking about size).
> 
> You can already see farmland not very far away from what I thought was a central location (in the areal picture).



^^ most of the spanish cities are relatively small sized and got a high population density

Madrid 5.293,69 hab./km²
Barcelona 15.935,98 hab./km²
Valencia 6.016,07 hab./km²
Bilbao 8.572,0

compared to 

L.A. 3.041,3/km²
Berlin 3.845 hab./km²

wiki says..


----------



## PortoNuts

alex3000 said:


> Wow! Madrid is pretty small (I'm talking about size).
> 
> You can already see farmland not very far away from what I thought was a central location (in the areal picture).


This photo doesn't show the all urban conurbation. Madrid has many suburbs.


----------



## Lariabian

christos-greece said:


> What about some aerials of the city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wim_kok/2389771561/


*IT'S GREAT !!!!

Regards*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its a great city indeed


----------



## Guest

PortoNuts said:


> This photo doesn't show the all urban conurbation. Madrid has many suburbs.


Exactly


----------



## juancito

I love the way the city its capturing very modern style of design with so much history and making it seem so beautiful at the same time.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its a great city indeed


You´re right, Christos. 

It has 3.000.000 inhabitants and the whole province has 6.000.000 , and 5000.000 of them work in the city everyday so it´s very busy usually.


----------



## zazo

Yeah, Madrid doesn't follow the american suburban system of city, just big density


----------



## alejoaoa

Madrid is just mind-blowing!


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3549603710/


----------



## madridhere

Thanks, Christos. 

One picture by Adperez








[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome @madridhere; also that photo above is very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## Iskandar

Why was Madrid built where it was. Is there a river going through somewhere that I can't see? There doesn't appear to be any real reason to built it there.:?


----------



## PortoNuts

Iskandar said:


> Why was Madrid built where it was. Is there a river going through somewhere that I can't see? There doesn't appear to be any real reason to built it there.:?


There is the Manzanares, a river that passes through Madrid. Well, I don't know why they built the city here, but Madrid's geographic position, almost in the exact centre of the Iberian Peninsula, dictated it's status as the Spanish capital.

At least that's what I've read.


----------



## zazo

Iskandar said:


> Why was Madrid built where it was. Is there a river going through somewhere that I can't see? There doesn't appear to be any real reason to built it there.:?


The city was full of small rivers, (arroyos en español) and the big one (El Manzanares) which was much bigger than now (because Madrid drinks from it) 
Thousands years ago there were small villages in the area of Manzanares river, but the romans created a small village called Matrice (in latin means lots of rivers), after that, the german visigoths made bigger the city, and in IX century the king of Cordoba created a castle to control the central area (where the royal castle is now) but the old romans and visigoths were still living there, but then with an invasor castle.

Madrid was growing and in 1561 with 17.000 inhabitants became the capital of the spanish empire because it was in the center of the european part of the empire and because the king liked hunt bears so the symbol of the city is a bear and a tree ( centuries ago it was full of bears and forests, but a cold city needs wood and the kings kill bears = less forests and no bears)


----------



## CasaMor

Madrid is beautiful! Just like the country!


----------



## PortoNuts

wapo5050 said:


> yes, this pics are from urbanity foro by r.mar


Thank you very much. Madrid already looked lovely by that time.


----------



## wapo5050

more old pics:


wapo5050 said:


> Calle de Alcalá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza Cibeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gran Vía.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle del Arenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle de Embajadores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campanario de San Ginés desde la Calle Mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrala del Mesón de Paredes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaducto de la Calle Bailén.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Puerta del Sol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Cortes reflejadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida de América.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuesta de Moyano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paseo de la Castellana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeropuerto de Barajas.


All these photos are made by famed photographer Francesc Catalá-Roca


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

why gran via have so many people on the streets? gay parade?


----------



## PortoNuts

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> why gran via have so many people on the streets? pag 34


Madrid gay parade 2009.


----------



## madridhere

It´s the gay pride, Filipe.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

wow, it is huge 
thanks 

can i put some of my pics of madrid?


----------



## gincan

zazo said:


> The *city* was full of small rivers, (arroyos en español) and the big one (El Manzanares) which was much bigger than now (because Madrid drinks from it)
> Thousands years ago there were small villages in the area of Manzanares river, but the romans created a small village called Matrice (in latin means lots of rivers), after that, the german visigoths made bigger the city, and in IX century the king of Cordoba created a castle to control the central area (where the royal castle is now) but the old romans and visigoths were still living there, but then with an invasor castle.
> 
> Madrid was growing and in 1561 with 17.000 inhabitants became the capital of the spanish empire because it was in the center of the european part of the empire and because the king liked hunt bears so the symbol of the city is a bear and a tree ( centuries ago it was full of bears and forests, but a cold city needs wood and the kings kill bears = less forests and no bears)


Actually for a city to be considered a city in Spain requiers a Cathedral, now Almudena was inagurated 1993 so untill then Madrid was officially a village "Pueblo".


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> wow, it is huge
> thanks
> 
> can i put some of my pics of madrid?


Of course, Filipe.

We are expecting so see them. Thank you.


----------



## Ribarca

gincan said:


> Actually for a city to be considered a city in Spain requiers a Cathedral, now Almudena was inagurated 1993 so untill then Madrid was officially a village "Pueblo".


Since you can hardly call it a cathedral does this mean Madrid is still a village.

Great thread by the way.

I spent some days in Madrid last month on the Plaza Santa Ana. Amazing area. Amazing place to live. Hotels are very cheap compared to other cities in Europe. Overall the city felt more affordable and more pure compared to most overly touristy cities in Europe.

Unfortunately I did not have time to take pics, except for one of the Cibeles fountain with my Barcelona cap holding up three fingers, one for each cup:banana:.

The retiro on a Sunday is an experience as well.


----------



## zazo

gincan said:


> Actually for a city to be considered a city in Spain requiers a Cathedral, now Almudena was inagurated 1993 so untill then Madrid was officially a village "Pueblo".


Sorry, but Madrid old cathedral is San Isidro.. in Spain to be considered a city: 10.000 inhabitants and:

1.-funciones no agrícolas
2.-creación humana, con escasa presencia de la naturaleza (una pena), salvo por la existencia de parques o jardines
3.-un uso intensivo del territorio (todos bien pegaditos)
4.-existencia del planeamiento urbano o la política urbanística, que diseña la ciudad en mayor o menor medida.

Pero, aún así, es prácticamente imposible elaborar una definición de ciudad que sea universalmente aceptada.

And big city: more than 200.000 inhabitants


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

Thanks 
Madrid, March 2009

1/20









2/20









3/30 - Guernicaa! 









4/20









5/20


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos of Madrid @Filipe


----------



## madridhere

Ribarca said:


> Since you can hardly call it a cathedral does this mean Madrid is still a village.
> 
> Great thread by the way.
> 
> I spent some days in Madrid last month on the Plaza Santa Ana. Amazing area. Amazing place to live. Hotels are very cheap compared to other cities in Europe. Overall the city felt more affordable and more pure compared to most overly touristy cities in Europe.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not have time to take pics, except for one of the Cibeles fountain with my Barcelona cap holding up three fingers, one for each cup:banana:.
> 
> The retiro on a Sunday is an experience as well.



What a tender, naive and funny post!

This "village", as you kindly call it, has, between other things, 3.000.000 of inhabitants, 4 towers of 250 metres height, some of the best museums of the world (Prado, Thyssen and Reina Sofía) a tube of more than 300 kms, one gay pride of more than 1.000.000 people in the street and the 4th airport of Europe.

Apart from that, Real Madrid has 9 cups of Europe, just in case your memory is failing for some reason. 

None of these things can be found in your wonderful village, by the way.

I appreciate your tenderness in any case, thank you.


----------



## madridhere

Filipe, your pictures are great. Do you have more?


----------



## juancito

the city looks lovely


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

thanks, guys 
i have more pics, yes and i hope you all like 

6/20









7/20









8/20









9/20 - the fat version of spider man









10/20


----------



## Ribarca

madridhere said:


> What a tender, naive and funny post!
> 
> This "village", as you kindly call it, has, between other things, 3.000.000 of inhabitants, 4 towers of 250 metres height, some of the best museums of the world (Prado, Thyssen and Reina Sofía) a tube of more than 300 kms, one gay pride of more than 1.000.000 people in the street and the 4th airport of Europe.
> 
> Apart from that, Real Madrid has 9 cups of Europe, just in case your memory is failing for some reason.
> 
> None of these things can be found in your wonderful village, by the way.
> 
> I appreciate your tenderness in any case, thank you.


No thanks. I have seen all you mentioned. Except for the parade then.

Only the Reina Sofia is besides the Guernika not that great. The others are obviously great.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos once again Filipe; thanks for showing Madrid's buildings, streets etc...


Filipe_Teixeira said:


> 9/20 - the fat version of super man


Actually fat version of *Spider Man*


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos once again Filipe; thanks for showing Madrid's buildings, streets etc...
> 
> Actually fat version of *Spider Man*


:lol: yes, you're right. 
thanks christos


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please post more photos @Filipe


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

11/20 - Gran Via, so good urban vibe 









12/20









13/20









14/20 - my friends going to 'plaza mayor' without me :uh:









15/20


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful pictures, Filipe!

Did you have a good time? It seems you saw a lot of places. Did you see the four towers too?


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

madridhere said:


> Wonderful pictures, Filipe!
> 
> Did you have a good time? It seems you saw a lot of places. Did you see the four towers too?


yes, it was very nice visit Madrid. unfornutly i didn't see the four towers, just from the highway. maybe next time


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

last pics..

16/20









17/20









inside prado museum
18/20









19/20









20/20


----------



## PortoNuts

Madrid is such a dynamic and cheerful city.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Great photos. Regards.*


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Nice photos, Filipe.


----------



## wapo5050

Egyptian ruins under the snow:


----------



## setrakso

Fotos desde el *Círculo de Bellas Artes*. Están sacadas en dos días diferentes y aviso, *no he retocado ni una foto*, aunque no lo parezca, están tal cual las saqué de la cámara . Espero que os gusten :lumi2::



































































































































































































































Y por último dos panorámicas, una de cada día:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

:applause: BEAUTIFUL! :applause:





:horse:


----------



## christos-greece

The last photos from Felipe, are indeed awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely pictures!!!!!:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## sejameo

Wowwww, que belleza de ciudad, yo quiero conocerla!


----------



## christos-greece

Filipe_Teixeira said:


>


What kind of museum is this in the photo?


----------



## zazo1

The new entrance to the museo del Prado (pictures, Goya, Velázquez, Tiziano, Rembrandt...sculptures..)


----------



## madridhere

That´s the subterranean part of the Prado.


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Madrid is beautiful!


----------



## xavarreiro

very nice


----------



## christos-greece

zazo said:


> The new entrance to the museo del Prado (pictures, Goya, Velázquez, Tiziano, Rembrandt...sculptures..)


Sounds and looks (from the photo) interesting... it is possible for few photos from the interiors of that museum? Thanks


----------



## Gölem II

NICE!!


----------



## AJohnstone




----------



## juancito

Spain is just beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The HDR photo above is really great :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

I never get tired of Madrid's pics.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wonderful. Keep them coming, please.


----------



## christos-greece

*Plaza Mayor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/willyl/3633819216/


----------



## xavarreiro

beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you


----------



## D.D.

cuando me invitan a madrid?


----------



## wapo5050

the royal palace:


----------



## wapo5050

two more:


----------



## madridhere

Thank you, Wapo!


----------



## wozofoto

What a great city - I hope to visit soon!
================================
$10 Fine Art Photo Prints http://www.wozofoto.com


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## wapo5050

pics of the royal palace of Madrid in the game "Total Empire War" during the Independence War of 1808


----------



## xavarreiro

excellent photos


----------



## wapo5050

three beautiful pics from the spanish forum:


Paburo said:


> Hola a todos!
> Estuve en Madrid el 14 y 15 de Agosto! Y me encanto! Las 4 torres impresionan muchisimo, en las fotos parecen mas bajas! jeje
> Pero sobretodo me impresionaron las Kio, me las imaginaba mucho mas pequeñas! jaja Al contrario que la Picasso, la vi muy baja... creia que seria mas alta, no se jeje
> Bueno dejo 2 fotos que hice desde la Castellana, a mi me encantan!





Adpg said:


> Yo también tengo algunas parecidas ^^


----------



## wapo5050

other of the new four towers:


----------



## wapo5050

and one pic of the classic Madrid:


----------



## 808 state

lovely place!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Last photo its very nice


----------



## PortoNuts

AJohnstone said:


>



Wow! .:cheers:


----------



## 1772

sergioib said:


> ...Edificio Telefónica (First skyscraper in Europe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy. The first skyscraper in Europa can be found in Stockholm Sweden. They are called "Kungstornen" (Royal towers). They were built two years before the one in Spain. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kungstornen 


Madrid is great though. Hala Madrid!


----------



## Gölem II

1772 said:


> Sorry buddy. The first skyscraper in Europa can be found in Stockholm Sweden. They are called "Kungstornen" (Royal towers). They were built two years before the one in Spain.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kungstornen
> 
> 
> Madrid is great though. Hala Madrid!


If you consider 60 m a skyscraper.... in Madrid there are some of 50-60m from 10' decade.. but they are not considered skyscrapers.. also people from Liverpool consider there tower as the first.. etc etc..

Also in Murcia (Spain) there's a tower of houses of 40-50 m (1913)...but not a skyscraper.,,


----------



## zazo1

The old 'financial district' of Madrid and more.



























































































































































































today


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Some of those old photos of Madrid, are indeed awesome, amazing


----------



## PortoNuts

Astonishing old pics of Madrid! :applause:


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## christos-greece

Those old photos probably are before WWII...
Looks around 1920-30's


----------



## wapo5050

beautiful old pics!


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful city!


----------



## 1772

Gölem II said:


> If you consider 60 m a skyscraper.... in Madrid there are some of 50-60m from 10' decade.. but they are not considered skyscrapers.. also people from Liverpool consider there tower as the first.. etc etc..
> 
> Also in Murcia (Spain) there's a tower of houses of 40-50 m (1913)...but not a skyscraper.,,


Well, what do you measure it with? Burj Dubai? Well, perhaps not. 

Kungstornen has more of a skyscraper-feel to it and it's built with a steel skelleton.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

1772 said:


> Sorry buddy. The first skyscraper in Europa can be found in Stockholm Sweden. They are called "Kungstornen" (Royal towers). They were built two years before the one in Spain.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kungstornen
> 
> 
> Madrid is great though. Hala Madrid!


These towers are only 60m high!
Madrid have some towers 60m high from 10' decade, but Telefonica Building, from 20' decade is 88m high!


----------



## 1772

Pavlemadrid said:


> These towers are only 60m high!
> Madrid have some towers 60m high from 10' decade, but Telefonica Building, from 20' decade is 88m high!


Hmm, wierd. Well, The Kungstornen are generally thought of as the first skyskrapers in Europe. Since they took inspiration in architecture and construction from the US.


----------



## Gölem II

if you feel better thinking that.. ok


----------



## 1772

Gölem II said:


> if you feel better thinking that.. ok


It's not about feeling better, it's about trying to understand where the information came from.


----------



## Gölem II

The height, the year, the method, the first of Europe was in Liverpool (Royal liver) and in the continental area Telefonica headquartiers in Gran Via (90m) and then in the Boerentoren in Belgium (80-90m) 60 is not a skyscraper.. just a tall building because in Alcala street and other european cities there are 'skyscrapers' of 1914-15-16, etc.. but not so tall to be considered skyscrapers


----------



## Pavlemadrid

1772 said:


> Hmm, wierd. Well, The Kungstornen are generally thought of as the first skyskrapers in Europe. Since they took inspiration in architecture and construction from the US.


But if Madrid and other european cities has taller towers than The Kungtornen before Stockholm!


----------



## juancito

love the old pictures of Madrid


----------



## madridhere

Yeah, I love that picture too, Christos.

Another picture of the new Puerta del Sol.
Much more room for pedestrians. Taken from Munimadrid, the official webpage of the town hall.









[/QUOTE]


----------



## PortoNuts

What an amazing square! :cheer2:


----------



## Daniel2003co

Bonita Madrid, espero conocerla muy pronto


----------



## christos-greece

madridhere said:


> Another picture of the new Puerta del Sol.
> Much more room for pedestrians. Taken from Munimadrid, the official webpage of the town hall.


Indeed, great photo too  the glass structure its the entrance of Metro?


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Christos, it´s the regional train, but it´s connected to the metro. So you can go inside for any of the two entrances that you see near but inside everything is connected.

That entrace to the regional trains is new too. So you can come from Aranjuez, for example, to the center of Madrid very quickly.

The idea is that the big amount of people that lives in the region and works in Madrid dayly (around 2.000.000 people) can come quickly.

Other way to come is to take the tube that comes from Móstoles, Leganés, Alcorcón and other industrial cities in the south. The tube has 300 kms and costs around 45 euros/month.


----------



## LamDai

Madrid is really amazing !


----------



## christos-greece

JAVICUENCA said:


> Christos, it´s the regional train, but it´s connected to the metro. So you can go inside for any of the two entrances that you see near but inside everything is connected.
> 
> That entrace to the regional trains is new too. So you can come from Aranjuez, for example, to the center of Madrid very quickly.
> 
> The idea is that the big amount of people that lives in the region and works in Madrid dayly (around 2.000.000 people) can come quickly.
> 
> Other way to come is to take the tube that comes from Móstoles, Leganés, Alcorcón and other industrial cities in the south. The tube has 300 kms and costs around 45 euros/month.


Well, i understood, thanks... that square is not far away from Atocha train station?


----------



## MaTech

The Plaza del Sol is really nice


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ all madrid is really nice!


----------



## madridhere

christos-greece said:


> Well, i understood, thanks... that square is not far away from Atocha train station?


Christos, I can answer your question.

Puerta del Sol is two or three tube stations away from Atocha. By foot it would be 15-20 minutes.

Regional trains didn´t use to stop at Puerta del Sol. That entrance is new. The idea is that Puerta del Sol has a lot of lines of tube towards many different places of the city, so anyone coming by train can take them easily without going out of the station. You can leave the train and in five minutes be in the tube or visiting Puerta del Sol.

Besides, Atocha station was very very crowded at rush hours so now people is distributed in different train stations in the center of the city and Atocha is less crowded.

One picture by Corleone.



CORLEONE said:


>


----------



## wapo5050

some great pics from flickr 





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavocba/sets/72157605598484511/


----------



## PortoNuts

Madrid is rocking as hell right now! Booming!


----------



## 1772

The building to the right, is that an apartiment building? 
I'd love to have that penthouse!


----------



## PortoNuts

There's at least a building in Gran Via that has a pool on the roof.


----------



## madridhere

1772 said:


> Me too, but the building to the right, is that an apartiment building?
> I'd love to have that penthouse!


The one with the lights is a private club. But the one completely at the right of the picture is a normal house. In Gran Vía there are many buildings of normal houses. 

There are also some hotels that have a swimmingpool or a terrace to have a drink at the penthouse, like Porto says.


----------



## CasaMor

Amazing city!  Love it!


----------



## 1772

madridhere said:


> The one with the lights is a private club. But the one completely at the right of the picture is a normal house. In Gran Vía there are many buildings of normal houses.
> 
> There are also some hotels that have a swimmingpool or a terrace to have a drink at the penthouse, like Porto says.


Club? Nice, what's it called?


----------



## claroscuro

Awesome pics! In the one of Gran Via with the Telefonica building in the background, Madrid looks like an imaginary city coming right out of a comic book. It's just beautiful!


----------



## chris_maiden

It remembers me a lot of Buenos Aires.

Madrid is beautiful.


----------



## PortoNuts

To be in that club, at night, enjoying a drink, enjoying the views,...:drool: :cheers2:


----------



## Alvr23

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aris_gionis/4164894274/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopamp/4182520161/in/[email protected]










http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisstangier/4181437705/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aris_gionis/4164152907/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomejorge/4178332995/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/69rojo/4174302852/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisstangier/4138814956/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/4174566022/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4122687564/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mapa53/4165987858/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice those new photos of Madrid, Alvr23


----------



## Animo

The effect of the fog on the towers looks so pretty. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, indeed :yes:


----------



## Alvr23

Two more photos:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benyaacame/4185019802/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisstangier/4185348213/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The second photo (HDR) is really great


----------



## pardote

muy bacana la ciudad capital de la madre patria


----------



## christos-greece

One photo from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martintank/4184143631/
:cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa

Madid is just breathtaking :drool: It's definitely my favorite city in Europe. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ One of the greatest cities in Europe...


----------



## Alvr23

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The second photo (HDR) is really great


Yes, it´s a very good HDR. And I also love the type of those buildings.


----------



## CORLEONE

Wonderful pics!!


----------



## Alvr23

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisstangier/4192294083/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisstangier/4172396579/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1063235693/


----------



## christos-greece

Today's photos are also very nice


----------



## PortoNuts

The first pics on this page are just DROP DEAD GORGEOUS ! Madrid is breathtaking :applause:.


----------



## Aecio

Gorgeous city.
Can you show pictures from the central train station please¿?


----------



## buho

Aecio said:


> Gorgeous city.
> Can you show pictures from the central train station please¿?


Umm... do you mean Atocha? There is not a real central train station in Madrid, but Atocha is the most historical and important (over Chamartín, that's the second). The 19th century station is nowadays a tropical garden.

Pictures by Kaetzar:


----------



## Alvr23

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferrn/4195131689/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Animo

Really beautiful HDR photos!


----------



## christos-greece

The interior photos, and also the exterior photos of the train station above are looking nice indeed


----------



## christos-greece

The last photo is really great :applause:


----------



## sergioib

I'm going to go to Madrid for the ninth time in a month's time!


----------



## Alvr23

from flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photo of that building, Alvr23


>


:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Stunning shots of some wonderful architecture. :cheers:


----------



## sergioib

Just a few weeks for Madrid


----------



## Alvr23

from flickr


----------



## guille_89uy

Amazing!


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Alvr23 said:


>


Very beautiful :applause:


----------



## sergioib

Some more pictures about transport systems in Madrid:



































































































































































All taken from Flickr.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, awesome photos! A very nice mix of shots here. :cheers:


----------



## sergioib

Some more pictures, all taken from Flickr:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Just great!


----------



## Insider92

Fantastic photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Madrid, as well


>


----------



## nanizinha

madrid is sooo beautifull!!


----------



## juancito

Love the history and the great future Spain has.


----------



## sergioib

Thanks, help us get Madrid known to the world, post your favourite photos!


----------



## ashton

^ The photos are simply beautiful.


----------



## el palmesano

sergioib said:


> ]


what is that??


----------



## wapo5050

^^ I don't know the name of that bridge but it's in the Juan Carlos I park, near the "recinto ferial"


----------



## christos-greece

Those photos from that park are really awesome :cheers: ...and beautiful as well kay:


----------



## madridhere

Lovely pictures, thanks!!


----------



## el palmesano

wonderful park


----------



## Vagamundo.

simply fantastic!


----------



## christos-greece

That bridge btw looks pedestrian one, is really awesome:


>


----------



## Alvr23

from flickr


----------



## D K

Nice pics. Some pics of the ring remind me of Paris périphérique.


----------



## wapo5050

an old pic from urbanity foro by juanjo of Gran Vía Street


JUANJO said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That old photo of Madrid is really great


----------



## temix

¿A que altura de la Gran Via esta hecha esta foto? Me parece un poco estrecha a no ser cuando se junta con la calle de Alcala.La foto magnifica,enhorabuena.


----------



## zazo1

temix said:


> ¿A que altura de la Gran Via esta hecha esta foto? Me parece un poco estrecha a no ser cuando se junta con la calle de Alcala.La foto magnifica,enhorabuena.


Por la altura y diseño de los edificios diría que es el primer tramo, cerca de Red de San Luis hacia Alcalá.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Some pictures by Kaetzar.



Kaetzar said:


>





Kaetzar said:


>





Kaetzar said:


>





Kaetzar said:


>





Kaetzar said:


>





Kaetzar said:


>





Kaetzar said:


>


Some pictures by Madridhere:



madridhere said:


> Y para volver al tema del thread nada mejor que unas fotos de la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madridhere said:
Click to expand...


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for posting my pictures, Javicuenca.

The horrible white plastic thing is temporary, so I hope it´ll be taken soon.:bash:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I love the pics by Kaetzar. Regards.*


----------



## el palmesano

wonderful places


----------



## christos-greece

Really impressive, very nice photos


----------



## sergioib

Some more pictures taken from Flickr:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The first photo is really good, nice...


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Urbanista1

what a stunning city


----------



## PeterPaisa

¿Que tamaño tiene Madrid en su área urbana? no se ve tan extensa como uno lo supondría ...


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## zazo1

PeterPaisa said:


> ¿Que tamaño tiene Madrid en su área urbana? no se ve tan extensa como uno lo supondría ...


¿Qué es para ti área urbana?: ¿Centro de la ciudad (lo antiguo más los ensanches del XIX y ppios del XX, el municipio en su totalidad o el área metropolitana con todas las poblaciones conurbadas?
¿Tamaño en superficie, en diagonales, en población..?


----------



## zazo1

Bien: Las ciudades españolas se caracterizan por su elevada densidad de las mismas, con construcciones muy altas en todo el tejido urbano y escasez de unifamiliares (las cuales predominan en algunos municipios de la corona metropolitana, en el caso de Madrid al Norte y al oeste.
La población española se distribuye en más de 8.000 municipios repartidos por todo el país de forma variable, de ellos, hay 200 ciudades de más de 50.000 habitantes, dentro de las cuales: 6 ciudades de más de 500.000 habitantes, 30 de más de 200.000 y 70 de más de 100.000 (total), la población por tanto se concentra en un gran número de grandes ciudades por toda España y más densamente en las áreas urbanas de Madrid y Barcelona, rebasando los 6 y los 5 millones de habitantes respectivamente, según los datos de cada consorcio metropolitano.

Contestación amplia debido a la pregunta poco concreta_
-Población de la ciudad _ 3.289.181 h [proyección hasta 4 mill. por los nuevos desarrollos del sureste de la ciudad]
-Población de la comunidad autónoma ['estado' de Madrid] _ 6.335.780 h
-Población del área metropolitana de Madrid _ 6.380.229 h [Según el consorcio regional]
-Superficie de la ciudad _ 605,77 km²
-Superficie de la comunidad autónoma _ 8.021,80 km²
-Superficie del área metropolitana [según proyecto AUDES5] _ 6.727,27 km²
-Diagonal Norte-Sur [M-40 a M-45,] _ 22 km 
-Diagonal Este-Oeste [Somosaguas a M-45] _ 18 km
-Diagonal Suroeste-Noreste [M-45 a Barajas] _ 28 km
-Diagonal Sureste-Noroeste [M-50 a Hipódromo] _ 20 km (área centro) ---> sumando el Pardo (gran zona verde de la ciudad) _ 40 km
-En cuanto al área metropolitana, no hay medidas establecidas, pues es un tanto variable, pero desde Móstoles a Alcalá, hay unos 50 km de diagonal, [extremo suroeste y extremo noreste] dentro de la comunidad, fuera de ésta, la diagonal entre Illescas [Toledo] y Galapagar [norte de Madrid] es de 60 km

En general, las dimensiones son normales para una urbe de su tamaño y su tipología de vivienda, nada que ver con lo que sucede en EE.UU, dónde una ciudad de 200.000 habitantes puede superar la superficie ocupada por todo el área metropolitano de Madrid.

Espero haberte contestado


----------



## wapo5050

que buena y completa respuesta! gracias por la información


----------



## sergioib

All taken from Wikipedia:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The first night photo is really amazing indeed


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Impresssive!!!


----------



## sergioib

Madrid tomorrow  10th time for me!
I'm so excited!


----------



## Kaetzar

Me too. i am desiring to see your photos sergio


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## JAVICUENCA

Stunning!!!


----------



## Kaetzar

sergioib said:


> Madrid tomorrow  10th time for me!
> I'm so excited!


Are you now in Madrid?, the weather is quite good, isn't it?


----------



## Kaetzar

JAVICUENCA said:


> Stunning!!!


I hope you enjoy these pics:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Mayor (HDR):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/servalpepbase/4425864525/

Night view of the city-hall:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/4428586243/


----------



## Kaetzar

I love these two buildings so much. Thanks christos!


----------



## christos-greece

Kaetzar said:


> I love this two buildings. Thanks christos!


Welcome, more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncamikey/4420184974/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccoryjames/4406140265/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccoryjames/4406176851/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccoryjames/4406848612/


----------



## Kaetzar

Very beautiul pics of Puerta de Europa and Gran Via. Regards


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Slavio

Great architecture!


----------



## Kaetzar

Yes, I think so. And It's a very varied architecture too.


----------



## sergioib

Kaetzar said:


> Are you now in Madrid?, the weather is quite good, isn't it?


I've just got back from Madrid, the weather was very good, yes, even a bit hot for me! Madrid was amazing, as usual, better every time! 

I'll try and post some of my photos soon!


----------



## sergioib

By the say, San Lorenzo del Escorial was ABSOLUTELY IMPRESSIVE! We should show it to the world!


----------



## corredor06

nice


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos of Madrid, especially the night ones :cheers:


----------



## sergioib

Some more pictures taken from Flickr:


----------



## Kaetzar

The last one is very imposing!. Thanks Sergio!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome set! Beautiful Madrid..


----------



## zazo1

Video about Gran Vía, this year is the 100 anniversary


----------



## sergioib

The monastery of San Lorenzo del Escorial is VERY IMPOSING as a whole, I swear! I was VERY impressed by the whole set!


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## zazo1

by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949/


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful Madrid. Thank you for these amazing photos :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice those photos from Madrid


----------



## Kaetzar

*Monasterio de las Descalzas Reales:*




















*Real Monasterio de la Encarnación:*


----------



## ymusiet

Madrid is a great city, and let me give an advice, if you are going to Madrid o Toledo you may use audio tour to discover these amazing buildings, it´s a new way that let yourself be guided through the city’s most interesting places. Check www.madridaudiotours.com


----------



## sergioib

I love Madrid SO MUCH!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Beautiful and diverse pictures. Thaaaaaaaannnnnnkkkkkkkksssssss


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos like this one here:


>


----------



## madridhere

Mercado de San Miguel by Ricote



Ricardo Ricote said:


> Así estaba este sábado por la noche, había una heladería y un bar abierto, al menos, creo que había más cosas, pero no entre porque no me dejaron, jejejeje


----------



## wapo5050

two pics of the river:


----------



## Alvr23




----------



## aljuarez

Estas fotos con "botones" en la parte inferior son de alguna pagina como Google Earth? Y si no lo son, existe alguna otra similar a Google Earth con "street view" para Madrid?


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing updates about Madrid... also very nice as well


----------



## Alkareem

Amazing pictures of a wonderful city.


----------



## Animo

Here are my photos of this eternal city! :wink2:


----------



## Animo




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Animo




----------



## Chainedwolf

Love this city!


----------



## el palmesano

more please!


----------



## sergioib




----------



## Alvr23

Just some more photos of Madrid by GstavoCba









A view of the Opera and the Cathedral









Plaza de Callao









Colón









Calle Sevilla









Next to de new four towers


----------



## Kaetzar

^^wow!! amazing! Thank you Alvr23, these pics are awesome


----------



## apinamies

Look so amazing.


----------



## sergioib

All taken from Flickr


----------



## sergioib




----------



## Kaetzar

Bravo!! :bow:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed those Madrid photos are really amazing, very nice :cheers: well done


----------



## anythingnew

luv it like it
amazing madrid!!!
kay:


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid skyline at night*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmathieu/5124334862/in/photostream/


----------



## sergioib

What's that green light on top of the building on the left of the picture? Is it Torre Europa?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Sí 

Madrid Gay Pride has won the best gay event in 2010 award by TripOutGayTravels!


----------



## sergioib

Rush hour at Madrid Atocha station





Train at Villaverde Alto





Southern approach to Madrid Atocha Cercanías





Madrid metro





Chamartín underground station


----------



## sergioib

Keep posting pictures, crew!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Madrid, so many things to see and do...Each day the city is better, frankly speaking. Please keep them coming...


----------



## Alvr23

One of the buildings of Feria de Madrid









Parque del Capricho









The River, the Cathedral and the new museum of royal collections









Parque del Buen Retiro









Museo del Prado


----------



## URBANITY REPORTS

Canalejas is indeed beautiful. Too bad we don't have beautiful places here in America.


----------



## sergioib

It all goes underground as shown below:


----------



## sergioib

Transport in Madrid


----------



## sergioib

Madrid - The economic engine of Spain


----------



## thicken

pucha, que bello


----------



## madridhere

From flickr.

(from flickr)






[URL=http://img571.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vizenrubendariogrande12.jpg]


----------



## Iskandar

Madrid is really great!

The tunnel(s) open up allot of space above ground too.


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful pictures!!


----------



## ajaaronjoe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97NrsVd9LZk&feature=sub


----------



## Necrum

Madrid is amazing,i personally like it much more than Barcelona!


----------



## Waluigi

Have not visited yet, but will soon, for sure. :soon:


----------



## sergioib

Me too, I also prefer Madrid to Barcelona!

I just came back from Madrid this morning for the 15th time and I just LOVE IT!


----------



## sergioib




----------



## brazilteen

Very nice pics of Madrid I love this city


----------



## amagaldu

sergioib said:


>


great video Sergio.. kay:



Necrum said:


> Madrid is amazing,i personally like it much more than Barcelona!





sergioib said:


> Me too, I also prefer Madrid to Barcelona!


please guys, don´t use the "Bar" word in here. this thread is for comments preferring Madrid rather than Paris and upwards.. :tongue2:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/servalpepbase/4378194256/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/servalpepbase/4369825468/in/photostream/


----------



## madridhere

PIctures of Padrepata.




padrepata said:


> De la fotos que pude hacer el Sabado pasado ,no colgue alguna del entorno aprovecho ahora


----------



## sergioib

That is just IMPRESSIVE, I love the way the four towers stand out from the rest, they are just imponent.


----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Deanb

I would say Buenos Aires looks a lot like Madrid, no? 

great pictures!


----------



## m3c

Two photos:


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid in black & white:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguelgismero/5261606779/in/photostream/


----------



## sergioib




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/servalpepbase/4407477361/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuellar/5323969908/in/photostream/


----------



## Pavlemadrid

This monday:



















Before the Christmas:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/servalpepbase/5053095103/in/photostream/
:cheers:


----------



## Santiaguero13

*Plaza de Castilla.. Madrid amazing!!*


----------



## Santiaguero13

*Aqui les dejo mi pequeña aportación de la bella ciudad de Madrid!!*


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/teekay-72/5272902533/in/photostream/


----------



## sergioib

I love the last picture! Madrid is going UP!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks :cheers: another one:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matbest/5247055189/in/photostream/


----------



## gunay1

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tinoma/5396096701/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mollanas/5360956124/in/photostream/


----------



## sergioib




----------



## Cauê

^^
Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Linguine

^^

Beautiful Madrid...


----------



## sergioib

Help me get some more photos and videos of Madrid when Spain won the World Cup, it was AMAZING!


----------



## sergioib




----------



## christos-greece

16112010275 by ACRE Surveying Solutions, on Flickr


28102010246 by ACRE Surveying Solutions, on Flickr


----------



## SkyCA

La penultima foto esta buenisima!


----------



## sergioib

Yes, I love the last two pictures, especially the first one. Madrid is starting to build up an impressive skyline. There's green light for the Chamartín Plan which will bring to the area some 15 new towers! It will be some sort of La Défense or Canary Wharf.


----------



## christos-greece

River of Light. by math3780, on Flickr


----------



## sergioib

That's from the top of the Bellas Artes building, it's such a lovely view over the roofs of Madrid, so magical!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Pictures by Poti



potipoti said:


> de esta misma tarde...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos 


Downtown night by David Caponera, on Flickr


Plaza Canalejas, Madrid by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## zazo1

> ¿Moscú?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. Hace poco más de cien años, entre 1902 y 1910, el arquitecto Fernando Arbós levantó en la calle de Alcalá la iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito. Es el mejor ejemplo de arquitectura neobizantina de la capital. Tiene planta de cruz griega y una cúpula en cuyas pechinas se representan los cuatro evangelistas. Durante la Guerra Civil se salvó de las llamas, pero sólo porque el Gobierno del Frente Popular decidió utilizarlo como almacén.
> 
> ¿Nueva York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. La fachada del Banco de España es uno de los edificios más conocidos de Madrid, no así su interior, que no desmerece en nada la magnificencia que se ve desde fuera. Aunque el Banco de España fue fundado en 1856 no ocupó la actual sede hasta finales de siglo, cuando se levantó este edificio en el mismo corazón de la ciudad. Por fuera es de estilo neoclásico con toques venecianos, por dentro se asemeja a estaciones de tren como la neoyorquina de Grand Central Station.
> 
> ¿Roma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. Al noreste de la ciudad, no muy lejos del aeropuerto de Barajas, se encuentra el parque del Capricho. En origen fueron los jardines del palacio de los duques de Osuna, un palacete neoclásico que se encuentra en uno de los extremos del parque. Tanto los jardines como el palacio fueron levantados entre a finales del siglo XVIII. El templete dedicado a Baco, dios del vino, es uno de los monumentos más característicos de estos aristocráticos jardines.
> 
> ¿Florencia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. Las Escuelas Pías de San Fernando, en Lavapiés, fueron el primer colegio de los Escolapios que hubo en Madrid. El edificio, dedicado al santo patrón del entonces monarca Fernando VI, se construyó en el siglo XVIII y era una escuela para niños pobres. El 19 de julio de 1936 le metieron fuego, pero no fue reconstruido posteriormente. Mantuvo su estado de ruina hasta que en 2002 la UNED lo habilitó como biblioteca dejando visible parte de la ruina como recuerdo de la Guerra Civil.
> 
> ¿París?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. La Escuela de Ingenieros de Minas de la calle Ríos Rosas fue inaugurada en 1893. El arquitecto ideó un edificio de planta rectangular estructurado en torno a un patio central con dos torreones rematados por cúpulas de estilo francés. El patio lo cubre una estructura de hierro y cristal. Todo el edificio rezuma influencia parisina.
> 
> ¿Viena?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. La de Santa Bárbara era la iglesia que pertenecía al Convento de las Salesas Reales, fundado por la reina Bárbara de Braganza en 1748. A finales del siglo XIX las monjas fueron exclaustradas y el edificio del convento dedicado a Palacio de Justicia. La iglesia se convirtió en parroquia, una más de Madrid, aunque con regios inquilinos. En ella está enterrada la propia Bárbara de Braganza y su esposo, el rey Fernando VI, que no quisieron ser sepultados en el monasterio de El Escorial como el resto de reyes de España.
> 
> ¿Lisboa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. La catedral de Alcalá de Henares es sede de la diócesis homónima y la única en el mundo, junto a la iglesia de San Pedro de Lovaina, que posee el título de "Iglesia Magistral", lo que implicaba que todos sus canónigos tenían que ser doctores en teología. Fue levantada en el tramo final del gótico, de ahí que muchos de sus elementos sean ya típicamente renacentistas.
> 
> ¿Barcelona?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. El Caixa Forum del paseo del Prado es el último añadido a la ya grandísima oferta cultural de la ciudad. Fue inaugurado en el año 2008. El complejo es obra del prestigioso estudio de arquitectura Herzog & De Meuron, que consiguió levantar un museo desde cero respetando la antigua central eléctrica de Mediodía. Lo más llamativo del conjunto es el jardín vertical obra del botánico francés Patrick Blanc. El jardín ocupa la medianera del edificio adyacente y está compuesto por 15.000 plantas de 250 especies diferentes,
> 
> ¿El Pirineo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. Al norte de la comunidad se encuentra Buitrago del Lozoya, un pequeño pueblo amurallado que custodia el paso de Somosierra. Fue fundado por Alfonso VI de Castilla en el año 1096, cuando sus habitantes recibieron las armas del escudo. Aparte de su muralla, que data del siglo XI, Buitrago tiene un castillo, una iglesia gótico-mudéjar y hasta un museo dedicado a Picasso con obras que el pintor regaló a su peluquero, nacido en el pueblo.
> 
> ¿Finlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. Cerca de Rascafría, en las inmediaciones del monasterio de Santa María del Paular, se encuentra el bosque de Finlandia, un bosque de coníferas y árboles de hoja caduca similar a los del norte de Europa. El bosque se beneficia del microclima que existe en el alto valle del Lozoya, a 1.000 metros sobre el nivel del mar y rodeado de picos de más de 2.000 metros de altitud y una pluviosidad mayor que en el resto de la meseta. La nieve suele hacer acto de presencia a menudo en invierno. En verano la suavidad de sus temperaturas lo han convertido en meca de senderistas y amantes de la naturaleza.
> 
> ¿Chicago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. A 230 metros del suelo, altura a la que se encuentra la azotea de la Torre Espacio, el tráfico del paseo de la Castellana no es más que un lejano rumor. El conjunto de rascacielos conocido como "Cuatro Torres" fue levantado entre 2004 y 2008. La más alta es la Torre Cajamadrid, que con 250 metros es también la más alta de España y la quinta de Europa.
> 
> ¿Escocia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. En 1907 Alfonso XIII inauguró el embalse de Santillana, construido sobre el cauce del río Manzanares. Para rematar la presa los arquitectos diseñaron una torre de estilo-gótico plateresco que sirviese de anticipo al castillo medieval que se encuentra al otro lado del embalse. En los años 60 se había quedado pequeño y se levantó una nueva presa delante de la antigua aunque sin conservando ésta. De este modo la torre se quedó en mitad del lago artificial, y ahí lleva más de un siglo viendo subir y bajar el nivel de las aguas.
> 
> ¿Islandia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. Durante el verano de 1964 la sequía castigó severamente a la capital. Fue entonces cuando se pensó en retener las aguas del Lozoya en su curso alto, donde más llueve de toda la región. El embalse se inauguró tres años después dejando un soberbio lago artificial de 480 hectáreas a los pies de la sierra. Aparte de este el río Lozoya tiene cuatro embalses más, de ahí que decir agua de Madrid, famosa por su calidad, es casi lo mismo que decir agua del Lozoya.
> 
> ¿Borgoña?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Madrid. En 1782 Carlos III fundó en Aranjuez la Bodega del Real Cortijo para conservar y envejecer los vinos del mismo nombre. Después de una historia muy ajetreada hoy la bodega sigue haciendo lo mismo que entonces. Produce muy pocas botellas (unas 25.000 al año) que sólo pueden disfrutar los socios de un selecto club enológico. Ofrece también la posibilidad de celebrar eventos en sus centenarias cuevas y, ya de paso, catar el vino.
> 
> ¿Madrid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si, Madrid. La mole de la catedral de la Almudena se levanta poderosa encaramada sobre el promontorio donde hace mil años nació la ciudad. Unos metros más abajo discurre el humilde Manzanares, el aprendiz de río vilipendiado hasta la extenuación. Cuentan que, en cierta ocasión, un regidor de la Villa invitó a Lope de Vega a la inauguración de un puente. El dramaturgo se presentó en la ribera y, al ver el contraste entre la magnificencia del puente y la miseria del río, le dijo al regidor que Madrid tenía que elegir entre comprarse un río o vender el puente. Hoy, después varias obras hidráulicas que han estabilizado su caudal y le han devuelto la limpieza al agua, la ciudad puede tener las dos cosas: agua (aunque no mucha) y pequeños puentes como el de la reina Victoria, construido en 1908


 . . .


----------



## Nabucco

¡excelente!


----------



## aby_since82

Espectacular Zazo! realmente Madrid cuenta con grandes tesoros por descubrir... para los que no somos del lugar obviamente :applause: Las fotos son impresionantes.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Para los que lo somos también!

Thank you for the quote Zazo!


----------



## christos-greece

Nuevos Ministerios by borjagomez, on Flickr


Untitled by Mungo Fetch, on Flickr


----------



## sergioib

I loved the post in which Madrid is compared to many other cities in the world, it actually has a hint of many other cities, which is always great to discover! I didn't know myself most of the places shown on those pictures!


----------



## eddeux

I've underestimated Madrid. Never again.


----------



## christos-greece

Groupama by Mopodel, on Flickr


Metropolis by Mopodel, on Flickr


Gran Via by Mopodel, on Flickr


Palace Hotel by Mopodel, on Flickr

at night Madrid is so beautiful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía, A River Of Lights And Colours :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


Untitled by El coleccionista de constelaciones., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via by guasabi, on Flickr


Night in madrid by Paolo Lunardon, on Flickr


----------



## Tyrone

Impresionante .... buenísimas las fotos de Madrid kay:


----------



## Linguine

I love Madrid, beautiful and lovely city....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

FUGA by Marz Max, on Flickr


Madrid @ night by jamesandnancy, on Flickr


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Pictures of Matadero Madrid the new art center of the city which is in the south near Legazpi.



setrakso said:


>






setrakso said:


> Pues a mí el nombre de MATADERO MADRID me parece una genialidad la verdad. Junto con el acertadísimo diseño y demás:





setrakso said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

metropolis by Mikel Gasteiz, on Flickr


Madrid - Gran Vía Metropolis by jpalves.lx66, on Flickr


Gran Via - Madrid by Menork Rubik, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东

madrid is cool!!


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via by Adolfo Glez. del Valle, on Flickr


Gran Via a Plaza España by RubenMendez, on Flickr


----------



## madridhere

Thanks Christos. 

Some pictures by Tintoretto of the new park along the river Manzanares.



Tintoretto said:


> A mí me ha parecido fascinante, una obra maestra. Seguro que pronto veremos uno más grande pero igual en China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unas fotos de esa joya barroca que es el puente de Toledo:


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid City Hall opens to public after restoration.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm

Freaking awesome!!!:drool::drool::drool:



madridhere said:


> Gracias por tus fotos, Duomot. Muy chulas.
> 
> Aquí van algunas más.Me lo he pasado muy bien viéndolo todo y subiendo arriba.La perspectiva es completamente nueva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La plataforma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La entrada.
> 
> 
> 
> El exterior, miles de veces vista por todos nosotros.


----------



## christos-greece

Statues at the top of builings, Gran Via, Madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr


Gran Via, Madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr


Gran Via, Madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr


Turret of a building with a dome, Gran Via, Madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr


----------



## sergioib

WOW, I can't believe Madrid town hall is now free from its previous scaffolding! It looks great now, it's definitely one of my favourite buildings!

Great bridge over the Manzanares river as well, it's actually a lot bigger than I thought!


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via.jpg by stofferpix, on Flickr


Gran Via - Madrid by eze vigil, on Flickr


Gran Via, Madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr


Edificio España, Madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LA GRAN VIA. by ladillas, on Flickr


Edificio Telefonica by RubenMendez, on Flickr


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Thanks Christos. Very nice pictures.

THe new park along the river is starting to have grass and trees. 

The grass will be green in some weeks and the the last details´ll be finished in one month.




madridhere said:


> Preciosas fotos, m3c.
> 
> Algunas fotillos del sitio.
> 
> En algunas fotos alrededor de las estrellas falta que salga el césped, y también en la margen izquierda del río falta que lo acaben, pero aun así, se ve lo principal de la obra y la enorme mejora de la zona y la ciudad.
> 
> Yo creo que con esta obra se cambia el concepto de Madrid como ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La llamada playa de Madrid en obras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La zona del palacio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La zona del invernadero y el matadero.


----------



## schmidt

Madrid is absolutely gorgeous and very, VERY underrated. The London of the South with its classy architecture, street crowds and very urban feel.


----------



## madridhere

schmidt said:


> Madrid is absolutely gorgeous and very, VERY underrated. The London of the South with its classy architecture, street crowds and very urban feel.


Schmidt, thanks very much for your enthusiasm. London of the South is a good definition, I think.

Schmidt, you´re right partly when you say it´s underrated, but at the say time the city is absolutely full of tourists and each year they grow around 10%. In 2010 we had 8.000.000 (half foreigners).

I think that many of the big projects of the last years are already finished so we´re getting the harvest now.

But there are still more projects...luckily. For example the new extesion of Paseo de la Castellana in the north of the city of 3 kms with skyscrapers of 250 and 300 meters.


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 52 by Mark Puértolas, on Flickr

Madrid 51 Panorama by Mark Puértolas, on Flickr

Madrid 61 by Mark Puértolas, on Flickr

Madrid 58 by Mark Puértolas, on Flickr

Madrid 60 by Mark Puértolas, on Flickr


----------



## serfin

good shoots, i like my city. Thanx for your job.


----------



## schmidt

madridhere said:


> Schmidt, thanks very much for your enthusiasm. London of the South is a good definition, I think.
> 
> Schmidt, you´re right partly when you say it´s underrated, but at the say time the city is absolutely full of tourists and each year they grow around 10%. In 2010 we had 8.000.000 (half foreigners).
> 
> I think that many of the big projects of the last years are already finished so we´re getting the harvest now.
> 
> But there are still more projects...luckily. For example the new extesion of Paseo de la Castellana in the north of the city of 3 kms with skyscrapers of 250 and 300 meters.


I agree with you, it's just that the city doesn't get its deserved attention as a major European capital here on SSC and in the matter of tourism, people tend to see Spain as the islands (Canarias, Baleares), beaches and Barcelona. Anyway, IMO it's the most beautiful city in Spain and southern Europe.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

For me Madrid is one of the most modern and open for everyone cities in Europe, extremely diverse in all senses and Madrid has the one of the biggest shopping and leisure offerts in the world.


----------



## christos-greece

Platha Major_0065 by TimGodwinPhotography, on Flickr

Madrid_0024 by TimGodwinPhotography, on Flickr

Puente del Rey At Blue Hour :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edificio Telefónica by sftrajan, on Flickr


former Hotel Alfonso XIII by sftrajan, on Flickr


Metropolis building ~ Madrid by sftrajan, on Flickr


Viviendas para D. Luis Ocharán Mazas by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## madridhere

ArchiMos said:


> Nice picks of Madrid one of the gratest Euoropean capitals, although the things don´t go very well in Spain now, sure éverything will be OK soon,
> 
> Hola, Madrileños, aguantar, como sea, las fotos son muy bonitas
> 
> Saludos de Khabarovsk, Rusia


Muchas gracias. We´ll resist I´m sure. Thanks for the encouregement.


Thanks for your pictures Christos.


----------



## Alvr23

Our little skyline.









Seen from the mountains.









































From there it looks like a little city surrounded by fields, but it has 6 million inhabitants.

Madrid can be located from even 80 kilometres away thanks to these four new towers. They still look alone there, but some new skyscrapers will grow in a few years.


----------



## Alvr23




----------



## christos-greece

PEOPLE by chucafox, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcalá by Keith Marshall, on Flickr


Casa de vecinos antigua by Rumbo181, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23




----------



## christos-greece

Edificio Metropoli Madrid  by Pepe (Max_Max), on Flickr


Edificio Metropolis. night life by Van Haster, on Flickr


Madrid by Juanjo Torres, on Flickr


PA057539 by bede irvine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1733Madrid cityscape by jcharphotos, on Flickr


Torre de Madrid y Edificio España by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


Skyline Madrid by CM Heredia, on Flickr


Untitled by Roberto C.M., on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

wow, so beautiful and civilized, thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by night by she204 Shirley, on Flickr


Madrid Trip (208 of 500).jpg by gilson.siegel, on Flickr


Edificio Metropolis. night life by Van Haster, on Flickr


Monumento a Felipe IV by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## KOTIKKEAN

oh, my lovely Madrid!!!
Thnx for nice pics!!!


----------



## christos-greece

carrera de san jeronimo hotel palace by alcachofa1960, on Flickr


[348/365] Street of Madrid by ng.kelven, on Flickr


PALACIO REAL by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolis by AMVILLA, on Flickr


Untitled by NoainDigital, on Flickr


Calle Gran Vía by delreycarlos, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

El cielo de Madrid por AE-7, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Sin título por AE-7, en Flickr


Sin título por AE-7, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Mariano Roa, on Flickr


The Day of the Beast (Madrid) by Sonja Blanco, on Flickr


Gran Vía confluencia calle de La Montera (Madrid) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23




----------



## veka-15

QUE HERMOSA FOTO 


Gran Vía confluencia calle de La Montera (Madrid) by dleiva, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Andrés Cornejo, on Flickr


Madrid by Andrés Cornejo, on Flickr


Madrid by Andrés Cornejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Skyline by maxxime, on Flickr


Untitled by Roberto C.M., on Flickr


Cuando Madrid no duerme... by gatet_negre, on Flickr


un finde en Madrid by m j t, on Flickr


BOOOM Madrid by night by Martola., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Espagne - MADRID - Banco de España - 18-04-11 (297) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Espagne - MADRID - Plaza se España - 18-04-11 (190) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Espagne - MADRID - Plaza se España - 18-04-11 (184) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Tower Kio by Fle ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

madrix2 by AgoneyGlez Photography, on Flickr


Sin Título by Alfonso Novillo, on Flickr


Edificio Telefónica by Ubierno, on Flickr


Instituto Cervantes by Ubierno, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

El museo por aelores, en Flickr








[/url]
Outside market por Ca'mont, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

20 Plaza Mayor 36328 by javier1949, on Flickr


15 Felipe III, por Juan de Bolonia y Pietro Tacca Plaza Mayor 36327 by javier1949, on Flickr


Gran Via by night - Madrid by bert-al, on Flickr


Edificio Telefónica by Ubierno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Μαδρίτη by toaristeromoumati, on Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid. by Mariano Roa, on Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid. by Mariano Roa, on Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid. by Mariano Roa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Callao (Madrid) by Sonja Blanco, on Flickr


don't shoot and drive! by jesuscm, on Flickr


Hotel Atlantica, Gran Via by altarboy2000, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

{ Botón Tón } por Ges Rules ♥, en Flickr


Barajas - Madrid por Victor Jori, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid. La nueva pasarela por railonsop, en Flickr


Madrid. La nueva pasarela por railonsop, en Flickr


Puente de Perrault - HDR por Angaros, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

036 Bulevar bioclimático del Ensanche de Vallecas 3878 por javier1949, en Flickr


PAU de Vallecas por Oscar Megía, en Flickr


Vallecas 01 por Eva García Pascual, en Flickr


Entresitio Vallecas_004 por mark bentley photography, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid, 120 Vivendias en Carabanchel. Dosmasuno por z.z, en Flickr


Foreign Office Architects, Calle de los Clarinetes, Carabanchel, Madrid, Residential building por elisabetta carattin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Palace_Madrid Spain by Darrenlr, on Flickr


Plaza de España, Madrid by Veronica.torres, on Flickr


Madrid, Edificio Metrópoli by darioarevalo, on Flickr


GRAN VIA by chucafox, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Matadero, typical Spanish industrial arquitecture.


Logotipo_3lineas(Negativo) por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr

Matadero Madrid por Dave Pinter, en Flickr


Nave 16 interior por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr


Nave 16 exterior por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr


Nave 16 interior por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr


Fin de Silencio. Carlos Garaicoa. por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr


Potencial Escultórico. Marlon de Azambuja por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr


Potencial Escultórico. Marlon de Azambuja por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr


Plaza Matadero por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr


Plaza Matadero por Matadero Madrid, en Flickr


----------



## Marbur66

Madrid looks amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

Avenida by DavideITA, on Flickr


Plaza de Cibele by DavideITA, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor by J.Gutiérrez, on Flickr


Streets at night by crossn81, on Flickr


Building at Night by crossn81, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Torrespaña y el Palacio de Comunicaciones por Guillermo R., en Flickr



Lago de la Casa de Campo // Madrid por diekleinepatri, en Flickr


Un atardecer de ensueño Madrid por Pablo J. Kittsteiner, en Flickr


----------



## Accattone

Es mi primer mensaje.  me encantaron las fotos...


----------



## christos-greece

(0119) Por la calle de Alcalá ... by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


Puerta de Europa by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


Madrid - Skyline by maxxime, on Flickr


----------



## Onkel Beto

JAVICUENCA said:


> Beautiful, Christos.
> 
> Some pictures of the new park along the river with Perrault´s bridge.


I specially love the last photo with the small brick chapel. For a very personal reason: in July 1985 I got married there!
It´s called "Ermita de la Virgen del Puerto".


----------



## christos-greece

Frozen In Time by Thomas van Rooij, on Flickr


LA GRAN VIA by SARA...PGM, on Flickr


Gran Vía by Paco_Chuck, on Flickr


gran via by alcachofa1960, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolitan Hotel - Madrid by Patrick_Down, on Flickr


GRAN VÍA & TORRE DE MADRID by Gon.photo, on Flickr


la gran via by alcachofa1960, on Flickr


gran via by alcachofa1960, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by carmaglover, on Flickr


Madrid by carmaglover, on Flickr


Madrid by carmaglover, on Flickr


Vista de Chamartín / Chamartín skyline by BermudezLievano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


Palacio Longoria, calle de Fernando VI, no. 6 by sftrajan, on Flickr


Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


Calle de Belen, Madrid by sftrajan, on Flickr


Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

(0124) Hacia el Círculo (1 de 2) by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


Untitled by y entonces, on Flickr


Gran Vía de Madrid by dleiva, on Flickr


Skyline Madrid by CM Heredia, on Flickr


Madrid - Skyline by maxxime, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteMagick

christos-greece said:


> Palacio Longoria, calle de Fernando VI, no. 6 by sftrajan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


This building looks to me like a cross between Gaudian and neoclassical architecture. I love it.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
It looks like a pie now. When the building was well painted it looked much better than now.


----------



## madridhere

Some pictures by Borja of a spectacle of fire by the river.



Borja said:


> Hacía mucho que no escribía por aquí, y para compensar os dejo unas fotos de anoche del espectáculo de fuego sobre el Río, que os recomiendo bastante:
> 
> _Primero una de los jardines del Puente de Toledo que ya van cogiendo muy buen color:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Una de antes de empezar:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y comienzan a encender las "lámparas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ya de noche, desde el Mirador de la Glorieta de San Vicente:_





Borja said:


>





Borja said:


>





Drawings of the neighbours inside the bridges by Tábato.




Tábato said:


>


----------



## brazilteen

Madrid is really beatiful it is has an archtecture that fascinates me


----------



## minsamol

massynippon said:


> very european city... looks very clean!


It is!!


----------



## GreatHeights

Beautiful Madrid!


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Gran Vía by Eduardo S.Garcés, on Flickr


Madrid - Gran Vía by Eduardo S.Garcés, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor by FADB, on Flickr


Plaza de Cíbeles e o Palácio de Cominicações by FADB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía. Madrid by Mora Viso, on Flickr


Hora punta en Gran Vía by delreycarlos, on Flickr


gran vía nights by sebasT1an, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via by WilMao, on Flickr


Gran Vía by David Quintana, on Flickr


La Gran Via by Teo_Imaging, on Flickr


Madrid by viviankim, on Flickr


----------



## madridhere

Great pictures, Christos.

Here are some of the new town hall by blanco (M3c)



m3c said:


>






m3c said:


>





m3c said:


> De las vistas:





m3c said:


>





m3c said:


> Y del exterior:





m3c said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolis by El cubillo, on Flickr


skyline de madrid by katie g*, on Flickr


Madrid - Skyline by maxxime, on Flickr


----------



## economia

best city in world !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Noche en Madrid by Sebastián Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Gran vía by Juan M Casillas, on Flickr


Atardecer en la Gran Via II by J.G. Damlow, on Flickr


post-protest, gran via, madrid by clairehungerford, on Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid. by Mariano Roa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GRAN VIA  by elcontadordearena, on Flickr


Sculpture on the rooftop of BBVA (Banco de Bilbao-Vizcaya Argentaria) building in Madrid, Spain by fmpgoh, on Flickr


Red de San Luis by mati-hari, on Flickr


tarde de viernes by mati-hari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

spain_protests_03 by urbancn, on Flickr


plaza de callao - noche by juanpablo.santosrodriguez, on Flickr


cines callao - noche by juanpablo.santosrodriguez, on Flickr


gran vía - noche by juanpablo.santosrodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautifully Lit by y entonces, on Flickr


Plaza Jacinto Benavente M 15 by Pepe (Max_Max), on Flickr


Day turns to our first night in Madrid by Helencarnate, on Flickr


Madrid by night by Toan-IMV, on Flickr


----------



## sergioib

Amazing Madrid! I really love the new town hall!


----------



## christos-greece

Fotomaraton-GRAN VIA--38 by Cursos Fotoaula, on Flickr


Fotomaraton-GRAN VIA--4 by Cursos Fotoaula, on Flickr


Fotomaraton-GRAN VIA--41 by Cursos Fotoaula, on Flickr


Fotomaraton-GRAN VIA--42 by Cursos Fotoaula, on Flickr


----------



## xaviyankee

*© PCF & Partners | MVRDV | Melia | Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos | Silken | Rafael de la Hoz *​


----------



## xaviyankee

*© NH Hotels | Estudio Entresitio | FG+SG | Hotel Villa Real | Iñaqui Carnicero | Tryp Hotels *​


----------



## xaviyankee

*© Rubio & Alvarez Sala Arquitectos | NH Hotels | Petit Palace Hotels | ACM Arquitectos | SOMOS Arquitectos *​


----------



## xaviyankee

*© Radisson | Philip Johnson Architects| Westin | FOA | HUSA | SOMOS Arquitectos | Melia | Vincci Hotels*​


----------



## xaviyankee

*© Melia | Rafae de la Hoz| Dosmasuno Arq| Intur Hotels | NH Hotels | Rueda Pizarro Arquitectos*​


----------



## xaviyankee

*© ABBA Hotels | Adler Hotel| Rubio & Alvarez Sala Arquitectos | CoCo Arquitectos | Burgos Garrido | Dosmasuno Arq*​


----------



## xaviyankee

*© Westin | MVRDV | AC | Petit Palace | Morphosis Architects | NH | A-Cero | FOA*​


----------



## christos-greece

Gran via sin coches (o casi) by Ca'mont, on Flickr


Gran Via by Julián Correa Maestre, on Flickr


100 años de la Gran Vía by eveline martinez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by Verónica Bautista, on Flickr


The Gran Via by JimP (in Sarnia), on Flickr


----------



## fatboyslim7

>


:applause:What is the name of this building?Could you give some more photos?


----------



## Alvr23

^^ It is Mercado de Barceló (Barceló Market). Unfortunately, it is a temporary building. It will be used only while the new market, next to this building, is being built. But it should be preserved, maybe moved to other place in the city.


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by EstherCM & Carlosgg, on Flickr


Real Basílica de San Francisco el Grande (Madrid) by [email protected]_, on Flickr


Gran via sin coches (o casi) by Ca'mont, on Flickr


Cielo en la Gran Via  by javierdecastrob, on Flickr


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wonderful Christos. Some more.



madridhere said:


> Alguna fotillo más.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://img863.imageshack.us/i/dsc06820i.jpg/]
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

(RESERVED) Madrid Gran Via night by bogdanovskaya_trade, on Flick


Edificio Metropolis, Madrid by Neurônios Criativos, on Flickr


Madrid Gran Via aerial by bogdanovskaya_trade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dios y el diablo son de aquí, pongamos que hablo de... vivir. by RaúlRuiz, on Flickr


skyline de madrid by katie g*, on Flickr


Vistas de Madrid desde mi jardin by Nene 0 hidratoso, on Flickr


Madrid by Andrés Cornejo, on Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid

*Alonso Martínez* (Out of historical centre):


















*Hard Rock Cafe Madrid* (Plaza de Colón):









Puente de Toledo and Pasarela Arganzuela II:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Madrid yesterday (or today) 1 am.


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via by gichristof, on Flickr


Telefonica - Gran Via by gichristof, on Flickr


Gran Via by gichristof, on Flickr


Calle de Alcalá by jteijeirom, on Flickr


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

So beautiful.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Last Friday:


----------



## autskai

So interesting atmosphere....


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Madrid by serk_mdr, on Flickr


dios y el diablo son de aquí, pongamos que hablo de... vivir. by RaúlRuiz, on Flickr


2 de 4 II by Elizabeth Padilla, on Flickr


Reflejada by Elizabeth Padilla, on Flickr


Platha Major_0065 by TimGodwinPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful pictures!! Park Juan Carlos I.




Danny said:


> Imágenes de la rosaleda del parque Juan Carlos I. Fotos tomadas hoy domingo 15 de mayo de 2011, San Isidro.
> 
> La rosaleda se encuentra junto a la entrada principal al aparcamiento del parque Juan Carlos I, entrando por la glorieta de Juan de Borbón. Así de preciosa luce esta primavera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo!:flor:


Me encanta. ¡¡¡Gracias!!!:aplauso::aplauso::aplauso:


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta Del Sol by Elizabeth Olson Porter, on Flickr


Gran Via by colivery, on Flickr


Untitled by TynanDeBold, on Flickr


madrid. Alcalá y Gran Vía by ismael jimenez nieto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía este by Cassius Kernel, on Flickr


Madrid_IR-2142.jpg by Paul D Hanley, on Flickr


Untitled by ron/brown, on Flickr


One of those nights by BeBrobeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid desde el ayuntamiento en HDR by Furanu, on Flickr


MADRID_060518_MXALX_087 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr


Madrid by JuanKr85, on Flickr


----------



## OmarD

impresionante la galeria de las 4 torres.
.
un par mias:


Atocha Station by OmarD, on Flickr


Deboud Temple by OmarD, on Flickr


que es? by OmarD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Atocha train station: great photo


----------



## Kaetzar

¡Muy buenas fotos, Omar! (very good photos!)


----------



## christos-greece

Espacio de Cristal by Ubierno, on Flickr


Madrid by JuanKr85, on Flickr


Gran Vía by Dave Pinter, on Flickr


Gran Via by colivery, on Flickr


4 torres estrella by Elizabeth Padilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X by Ubierno, on Flickr


Madrid October 2010 by shobiwan, on Flickr


Madrid October 2010 by shobiwan, on Flickr


Slow Night in Madrid by zevisphere, on Flickr


Racing Around Plaza de Cibeles by zevisphere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via de Madrid by dansanphoto, on Flickr


Madrid by JuanKr85, on Flickr


100 años de la Gran Vía by eveline martinez, on Flickr


The Gran Via by JimP (in Sarnia), on Flickr


----------



## GreatHeights

A city mix with classic and modern architecture. One of the best!


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Comunicaciones, Madrid, Spain by joelmetlen, on Flickr


Almudena Cathedral, Madrid, Spain by joelmetlen, on Flickr


Here comes the sun! by -dangler, on Flickr


All's quiet. by -dangler, on Flickr


Daybreak. by -dangler, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash

Muy buenas fotos:applause:


----------



## hseugut

Madrid es una ciudad muy interesante y vibrante !


----------



## OmarD

Una pano muy comun en estos dias de Palacio de Cibeles a puertas abiertas..


Cibeles, Panoramica by OmarD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

just before dark • antes de que anochezca by jesuscm, on Flickr


reflections by R23W, on Flickr


palace by R23W, on Flickr


Skyline Madrid by IsmaelCastellano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sacyr vallehermoso, glass and space towers by gacabo, on Flickr


gate of europe (torres kio) by gacabo, on Flickr


caja madrid and sacyr vallehermoso towers by gacabo, on Flickr


Skyline Madrid Torres N by Ricardo Aranda Phos Graphis, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Dawn in Madrid por Julio López Saguar, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Gran Vía, Madrid, reflected in a bus window por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

lavapies por balticbooty, en Flickr


----------



## OmarD

Hermanas Kio by OmarD, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

When it comes to Madrid I'm insatiable, I just can't get enough! Thanks for keeping this thread alive!


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain by marttj, on Flickr


Rege Carolo III Anno MDCCLXXVIII, Madrid, Spain by Brian Hiltz, on Flickr


Sabatini Gardens by Elizabeth Olson Porter, on Flickr


Gran via - Madrid by B.Meijers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Vista desde el Corte Inglés Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle Preciados by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Gracias *Christos*

I love Madrid and Spain :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía de Madrid by Cardona Soro, on Flickr


Cafe alfresco by Bill Elleray, on Flickr


four towers business area by gacabo, on Flickr


Skyline by alsanz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Puerta de Alcalá by Ana Camamiel, on Flickr


Madrid - Paseo del Prado by Ana Camamiel, on Flickr


26/06/11 by Crono Beoulve, on Flickr


caja madrid and sacyr vallehermoso towers by gacabo, on Flickr


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Beautiful shots!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you


Gran Vía by BSLG_Photo, on Flickr


Gran Via by koikile, on Flickr


Gran Via by koikile, on Flickr

btw i have problem with those photos; i cannot see them (are :redx you guys?


----------



## Alvr23

Una mujer de bandera. por Pacobond (Curatimus Maximus), en Flickr


Pase de pecho por MarcoLaCivita, en Flickr


Voyeur ¿Voyeuse? por micofotos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía by aljuarez, on Flickr


gran via by gacabo, on Flickr


IMG_7106 by adaenn, on Flickr


Gran Via @ Madrid by nogood57, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

I can't see a lot of pictures!! :/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

Grassy by Gallo Quirico, on Flickr


The people's power by han_solo, on Flickr


Callao by cuellar, on Flickr


Escenas de la Gran Via. by ஐ★ [email protected] ★ஐ ( Slow- OFF/ON), on Flickr


Justo antes de caer el sol by GustavoCba, on Flickr


----------



## minaminumimi

No many high constructions but every building is a work of art.


----------



## christos-greece

Atardece en la Gran Vía / Sunset on the Gran Vía by D. Marfil, on Flickr


Callao, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


up to gran Via by the Crazychav (Katrina Minas Vidaña), on Flickr


Gran Via by the Crazychav (Katrina Minas Vidaña), on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol by Gustavo (lu7frb), on Flickr


Chaos urbain - Urban Chaos, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


Autoroute - Freeway, M30, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


Chamartin, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


Madrid, Panorama - Skyline by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## Sky_devil

Madrid is beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

por la calle de Alcalá 2 by jesuscm, on Flickr


CTBA  by JoseR RP, on Flickr


Palacio Real - Polonia en Madrid by Rumbo181, on Flickr


Untitled by Cezar-Sab, on Flickr


#paseogranvia by pollobarba, on Flickr


#paseoalcala by pollobarba, on Flickr


----------



## TrabaSMThin05




----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía en 13 segundos by Walterdd, on Flickr


Edificio Telefonica Sunset by Madrid Pixel, on Flickr


Madrid by (BlaCkBirD), on Flickr


Gran Vía Metropolis by Giozza, on Flickr


----------



## amagaldu

TrabaSMThin05 said:


>


very interesting perspective, TrabaSMThin05.. kay:


----------



## TrabaSMThin05

^^ Thank's a lot I really appreciate it, because I had the idea of taking exactly that picture for months and your comment is the perfect compliment to show that I was not wrong on my thoughts :happy:


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolis by Elmo3365, on Flickr


Palacio de Laredo by Lifes in books, on Flickr


Madrid by Altusken, on Flickr


----------



## DaniMad

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:

Thanks a lot christos-greece.


----------



## autskai

Nice old city!


----------



## amagaldu

TrabaSMThin05 said:


> ^^ Thank's a lot I really appreciate it, because I had the idea of taking exactly that picture for months and your comment is the perfect compliment to show that I was not wrong on my thoughts :happy:


my pleasure.. 

and btw, you already have been quoted to other threads.. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565193&page=188


----------



## christos-greece

CD9D1196.JPG by BostonCatholic, on Flickr


Esperando no sé qué... by Ángel Rivas, on Flickr


Madrid by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


Gran Vía by MUESCA61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid by Víctor Mohedano, on Flickr


Gran Vía (Madrid) by Fuiks, on Flickr


Teleferico II by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


Teleferico I by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

In so many photos Madrid looks so American 

Amazing city.


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Skyline by Mr.FoxTalbot, on Flickr


Edificio Metropolis, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


Palacio Cibeles, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


Light trails by CM Heredia, on Flickr


----------



## amagaldu

I wonder how they manage to keep the buildings that white..


----------



## Vasthrash

Beautiful city! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

EDIFICIO MIRADOR. MVRDV y Blanca Lleó. Madrid. by jarq, on Flickr


In the city by Siren.r, on Flickr


Instante by veronicalbuerme, on Flickr


Gran_Via_Callao by Sergio Rozas, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid, round about - 143 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## er_koko

¿Se cae? por er_koko, en Flickr


Torre de Cristal por er_koko, en Flickr


Las puertas del cielo por er_koko, en Flickr


----------



## er_koko

Asomate.... por er_koko, en Flickr


Inmensidad por er_koko, en Flickr


Las Cuatro Torres por er_koko, en Flickr


----------



## er_koko

Titanes por er_koko, en Flickr


Paseo por la Castellana por er_koko, en Flickr


Templo de Debod. por er_koko, en Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

nice!


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via Madrid 2 by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


Gran Via, Madrid by marioandrei, on Flickr


Gran vía by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


Gran_Via_soleada by Sergio Rozas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid at Night by Rob Elkins, on Flickr


Night in Madrid by Rob Elkins, on Flickr


Untitled by MeriiTwin.©, on Flickr


Gran via.Neon nights... by gorkaoller, on Flickr


ERISTOFF NIGHT STREET VIEW_ 072 by Eristoff Vodka, on Flickr


ERISTOFF NIGHT STREET VIEW_ 068 by Eristoff Vodka, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Madrid By ManuMay



















Madrid By Cmarino


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Madrid by ManuMay


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Terraf


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By Roodog


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by ManuMay


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Cmarino


----------



## christos-greece

madrid_night_05 by ellessar2010, on Flickr


Untitled by MeriiTwin.©, on Flickr


Gran via Madrid by Thebrightestpix, on Flickr


Gran Via by Igor Cobo, on Flickr


Edificio Metrópolis by ronaldsiat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle Gran Via Madrid  by Pepe (ADM), on Flickr


Calle ALCALA Madrid  by Pepe (ADM), on Flickr


Cines Callao - Madrid by chucafox, on Flickr


Callle de la Flor Alta by delreycarlos, on Flickr


¿Quedamos en Madrid? by Lau Snow, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Beautiful pics! thanks


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Siudzi


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 022 Plaza de España (5) by davehighbury, on Flickr


Madrid 022 Plaza de España (4) by davehighbury, on Flickr


Madrid 017 Plaza de España (2) by davehighbury, on Flickr


Madrid 017 Plaza de España by davehighbury, on Flickr


Dos contra dosa by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


Madrid by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Beautiful pics


----------



## Linguine

Wow, very nice updates on Madrid.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Not problem, enjoy!


----------



## christos-greece

Cuatro Torres by rafael_garcia79, on Flickr


Madrid, Das Wappen Madrids als Denkmal auf der Plaza de la Puerta del Sol - 167 by roba66, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid- Häuserfassaden - 166 by roba66, on Flickr


Boulevard by Alex Ristea, on Flickr


Untitled by TynanDeBold, on Flickr


Puerta del Sol Plaza, Madrid by Loboalpha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SPANIEN - Madrid, Palacio- Real , Rückseite - 141 by roba66, on Flickr


SPANIEN - in Madrid unterwegs  - 136 by roba66, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid, Die umgestaltete ehemalige Bahnhofshalle des Bahnhofs Atocha - 131 by roba66, on Flickr


A night at the Opera metro by Neil Pulling, on Flickr


Cuatro torres by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


Cuatro Torres by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7167 by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


DSC_7157 by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


DSC_7216 by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


DSC_7183 by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


DSC_7175 by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

De Madrid al cielo by Carlos Javier Pérez, on Flickr


gates to clearing storm by manolo guijarro, on Flickr


clearing storm over the towers by manolo guijarro, on Flickr


M 30 Madrid by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

Thanks for all those new pics!


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2003 by Scott.Brown, on Flickr


DSC_2188 by Scott.Brown, on Flickr


DSC_2156 by Scott.Brown, on Flickr


Edificio Metrópolis y Gran Vía, Madrid by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


Torre de Pizza by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estuche by mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


Fotógrafa con máquina antigüa by mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


El niño by mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


Cibeles by mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


Fachadas by mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hello from Madrid. Day 5. Domingo. by [email protected] Hello Europa!, on Flickr


Gran Vía by pablofalv, on Flickr


Gran Vía by David Navarro Azurmendi, on Flickr


Metro Banco de España by David Navarro Azurmendi, on Flickr


Edificio Telefónica by David Navarro Azurmendi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gold by Madrid Pixel, on Flickr


Los Indignados by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcalá, Madrid by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


M 30 Madrid by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Beautiful! thanks Christos for updates


----------



## christos-greece

Floating By by Eve Livesey, on Flickr


Gran Via Madrid by EstherCM & Carlosgg, on Flickr


Madrid - Calle Gran Via-3 by minorshk, on Flickr


Madrid - Calle Gran Via-5 by minorshk, on Flickr


Madrid - Calle Gran Via by minorshk, on Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid

You're the best looking for amazing pics on Flickr, can you post some photos of the stylish Barrio de Salamanca? or Goya? We need to see the nineteenth-century urban expansions.

Thank you!


----------



## CebuMagigger

i love this country  cheers from Cebu


----------



## christos-greece

HUELGA GENERAL 29S 3 by Sindicato de Periodistas de Madrid (SPM), on Flickr


la gran vía by peoplefeelings, on Flickr


Gran Via - Nocturna - Madrid by  Quaklsy , on Flickr


4 Torres by jimmyfran81, on Flickr


Gran Via, Madrid by lbortolus, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

^^ good photos!


----------



## anacleta

what a great city!! I love it! thanks for the amazing pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via Madrid by pedrosantomera, on Flickr


La Gran Vía de Madrid by Su Viajera (Susana), on Flickr


Madrid by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Torres KIO by Juan M Casillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Gran Vía de Madrid by Su Viajera (Susana), on Flickr


Torres KIO by Juan M Casillas, on Flickr


Gran Via by jomabesa, on Flickr


Gran Vía by plabli, on Flickr


la gran vía by peoplefeelings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace Hotel (Westin) and Fuente de Neptuno by roy.luck, on Flickr


Madrid 15.10. - United for global change II by bjoern.f | Björn Freiberg Fotografie, on Flickr


Neptune Fountain, Madrid by roy.luck, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcala, Madrid by roy.luck, on Flickr


Ritz-Carlton Hotel, Madrid by roy.luck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orgulloso by a strawberry explosion, on Flickr


Indignados III by yoann stoeckel, on Flickr


Indignados II by yoann stoeckel, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ese que ves es el aire que respiras by Match Box, on Flickr


M 30 Madrid by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


Almudena by 23gxg, on Flickr


Indignados I by yoann stoeckel, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

madrid bw5 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


madrid bw3 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Readers and readings por Ca'mont, en Flickr


Let's go to the Carousel!! por Ca'mont, en Flickr


Blue-yellow traffic por Ca'mont, en Flickr


Bus window reflection por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ya es Navidad... en la Gran Vía by Cathy_SBD, on Flickr


Edificio Metropolis by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


Gran Via I (Madrid) Dic11 by Soler Paco, on Flickr


Gran Via (Madrid) by Soler Paco, on Flickr


Ese que ves es el aire que respiras by Match Box, on Flickr


Cuatro Torres by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex

La Gran vía una d las avenidas mas bellas del mundo


----------



## christos-greece

(0329) Monumento a Cervantes (1 de 2) by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


Hello from Madrid. Day 5. Domingo. by [email protected] Hello Europa!, on Flickr


Final piece: Madrid Cityscape by ncb_, on Flickr


madrid bw5 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


Sobre Rio Manzanares by Nelspin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

madrid bw3 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


Hello from Madrid. Day 5. Domingo. by [email protected], on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


Metropolis Gran Vía by Nohab0100, on Flickr


Metropolis Light by Andrew James Howe, on Flickr


----------



## Toronto3

Madrid is soo beautiful..... The architecture in this city gives me a feeling that no other European city delivers. On the top of my list for cities outside N.A to visit


----------



## christos-greece

. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## inno4321

Nice photos


----------



## Linguine

Awesome new photos from Madrid....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Sobre Rio Manzanares by Nelspin, on Flickr


Final piece: Madrid Cityscape by ncb_, on Flickr


Indignados VI by yoann stoeckel, on Flickr


Sunday night in Madrid by roberto_ibz, on Flickr


up on the roof by jesuscm, on Flickr


Plaza España.. Madrid by rafaga82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via, Madrid by Shitty´s, on Flickr


Callao by petergriffin_1892, on Flickr


Plaza Castilla by Ángel Rivas, on Flickr


George watches over us (holiday version) by mishainmadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hello from Madrid. Day 5. Domingo. by [email protected], on Flickr


madrid bw5 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


Espíritu navideño en Paseo del Prado by Oscard48, on Flickr


La Almudena by Oscard48, on Flickr


Shining by MeriiTwin.©, on Flickr


Rastro de color (Explore) by Fernando Nieto Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## corredor06

Beautiful Madrid.


----------



## christos-greece

Mercado de la Cebada - La Latina, Madrid, Spain-5838 by jmoranmoya, on Flickr


Christmas Eve, Madrid by mishainmadrid, on Flickr


Merry Christmas to you all !!!! by Ca'mont, on Flickr


Christmas lights, Madrid by mishainmadrid, on Flickr


Christmas lights, Madrid by mishainmadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Tree in Plaza del Sol by enrico.m.crisostomo, on Flickr


Edificio Plus Ultra, The Westing & Neptuno by carlossg, on Flickr


Plaza del Sol by enrico.m.crisostomo, on Flickr


Tiovivo en Plaza Mayor by enrico.m.crisostomo, on Flickr


Luminarias en Calle Del Arenal by enrico.m.crisostomo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

(0352) In blue by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


Edificio Vitalicio entre Gran Vía y Leganitos. Madrid by Carlos Viñas, on Flickr


Edificio Metropolis desde Gran Via Madrid  by Pepe (ADM), on Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid by mahatsorri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

madrid bw4 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


Feliz Año a [email protected]!! by Carlos Javier Pérez, on Flickr


Gran Vía by At the edge of the creativity, on Flickr


(0353) White and Red by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


Callao y Gran Vía by perezandres, on Flickr

i wish you Happy New Year to all


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


Feliz 2012 by edwardnield, on Flickr


Esperando un año mejor by vte., on Flickr


End of a year by Ca'mont, on Flickr


La puerta del sol by Alejandro Escario Méndez, on Flickr


Felicitación 2012 by Mon Labiaga Ferrer, on Flickr


Feliz Año a [email protected]!! by Carlos Javier Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid - Plaza Cibeles por Fabro - Max, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Almudena Vestida de Rojo por David Gimeno Redondo, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

End of a year por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

St. Sylvester’s Day por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Navidad en Madrid 2011-13 by Marcelo Gongora, on Flickr


Navidad en Madrid 2011-5 by Marcelo Gongora, on Flickr


Navidad en Madrid 2011-4 by Marcelo Gongora, on Flickr


Navidad en Madrid 2011-11 by Marcelo Gongora, on Flickr


Navidad en Madrid 2011-10 by Marcelo Gongora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain by Gene Inman - www.geneinman.com, on Flickr


Untitled by wowned, on Flickr


madrid bw2 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


Edificio Metropolis Calle de Alcalá esquina a calle Gran Vía Madrid  by Pepe (ADM), on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

awesome updates from Madrid....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for your comments


----------



## briker

Cant believe I have never visited Madrid. I must make an effort. Beautiful city


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid. por Sara, a secas., en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Nuevo año, nuevos proyectos. por Sara, a secas., en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

luces calle serrano por JavierMartínezSolera, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid por La Tête Krançien, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Cuesta de San Vicente por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

ladrillo por vicente pillado, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Calle Bailén Ferraz por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Blue Tower por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Ferráz Bailén por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Las 12 en la estación Norte por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Chamberí por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Regreso por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Calle de Eduardo Dato por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Calle Toledo por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

San Francisco el Grande por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Callle de la Flor Alta por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Calle de Bailen por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Barrio de Salamanca por aljuarez, en Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

Wow! I just can't get enough! More pics, please!


----------



## christos-greece

Antiguo Palacio de Comunicaciones (Ayuntamiento de Madrid) by EduardoROlivera, on Flickr


(0045) Lo más de Madrid en una sola imagen by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


Madrid - Edificio Metrópolis by miguel cortes, on Flickr


Madrid - Gran Vía by miguel cortes, on Flickr


Madrid - Gran Vía by miguel cortes, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Tarde de Toros por Iván Glez, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

IMG_6023_Tagged por ramesh Iyanswamy, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

102 Viviendas para la EMV en Carabanchel, dosmasunoarquitectos por giacomobeccari, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Galeria HDR por davic, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid. Antiguo Matadero 3828 por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial (Madrid) Comunidad de Madrid,España por Catedrales e Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid. Torres KIO. 040422 por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid. Biblioteca Pública José Hierro por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid. Dominicos Alcobendas. Fisac 070403 por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

La Bolsa de Madrid Interior Sala de Contratacion Abside reloj 10446 por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

is there anybody at home? por jesuscm, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Gran Vía confluencia calle de La Montera (Madrid) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de españa by M. Caballero Arias, on Flickr


IMG_5751_Las Torres de Madrid by carlosviajero89, on Flickr


Plaza de Oriente by M. Caballero Arias, on Flickr


Congreso de los Diputados by phototram, on Flickr


Amanecer (P2123754_1280) by dr_cooke, on Flickr


Congreso de Los Diputados by phototram, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via by Richard Lehoux, on Flickr


Mi ciudad by SergiooAF, on Flickr


Gran Via by walter_arbaiza, on Flickr


Untitled by Quintín Noriega, on Flickr


Gran Via - Madrid - España (Spain) by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

h10 villa de la reina - Gran Via - Madrid by Fabrizio Pivari, on Flickr


Mi ciudad by SergiooAF, on Flickr


12-02 Trip to Madrid - 153 by gus_estrella, on Flickr


12-02 Trip to Madrid - 152 by gus_estrella, on Flickr


12-02 Trip to Madrid - 149 by gus_estrella, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Desde el corazón de Madrid por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Sin título por coopey, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Sin título por niñalimón, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Conde de Barajas by Florentino Sánchez, on Flickr


Mercado de San Miguel by Florentino Sánchez, on Flickr


Arbol decorado (I) by Florentino Sánchez, on Flickr


Puente Segovia by Florentino Sánchez, on Flickr


Cibeles by vte., on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

wonderful, great new photos from Madrid....:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/annushka42/6729832853/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasvanrooij/6525086085/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/higinio_p/6518748515/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mroa/6730790665/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mroa/6730482373/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/annushka42/6730112905/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annushka42/6730071539/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annushka42/6730140473/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annushka42/6729687651/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6729572123/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mapa53/6730224407/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía by Andre KsT, on Flickr


Gran Via (1) by rubenvike, on Flickr


Edificio Telefonica (1) by rubenvike, on Flickr


Gran Vía de Madrid by Quique Aparicio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Exploring Madrid after dark by Miroslav Petrasko (theodevil), on Flickr


Madrid at night by roberto_ibz, on Flickr


Ayuntamiento Madrid by Sandro Braz, on Flickr


Night in Madrid by Miroslav Petrasko (theodevil), on Flickr


Untitled by Güily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... madrid ... by el_mo, on Flickr


Madrid at night by roberto_ibz, on Flickr


Night in Madrid by Miroslav Petrasko (theodevil), on Flickr


Untitled by Güily, on Flickr


Plaza de españa by M. Caballero Arias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by CarloSaiden, on Flickr


Edificio Metrópolis by StewieD, on Flickr


Metropolis by Aardewerk, on Flickr


Micromundo.. by trasguete, on Flickr


Gran Vía de Madrid by Carlos Viñas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arquitectura Azca by jvazquezlopez, on Flickr


Fachadas-Madrid_1 by jvazquezlopez, on Flickr


Madrid by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


madrid, gran vía by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr


Gran Via by Carla Carvalho Tomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía - Madrid by clicrd, on Flickr


La lluvia que no cae by Mayte.Rs, on Flickr


Il cielo sopra Madrid / The sky above Madrid by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


Las Cuatro Torres by clicrd, on Flickr


Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA) by andrei030, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Atlántico  by albolm911, on Flickr


Metropolis © by lalchimista giuseppesorrentino, on Flickr


Plaza mayor ©  by lalchimista giuseppesorrentino, on Flickr


Madrid by Neott73, on Flickr


Nuestra signora de Almudena © by lalchimista giuseppesorrentino, on Flickr


Madrid by Neott73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cibeles y Metropolis © by lalchimista giuseppesorrentino, on Flickr


El palacio de cristal © by lalchimista giuseppesorrentino, on Flickr


Debod © by lalchimista giuseppesorrentino, on Flickr


Plaza mayor ©  by lalchimista giuseppesorrentino, on Flickr


Gran Vía by fmunozfo, on Flickr


----------



## sergioib

A few pictures I took on my last trip to Madrid last weekend:













































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/uksergio/


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_256 Madrid en actividad by delreycarlos, on Flickr


_MG_3618 Calle Mayor by delreycarlos, on Flickr


2011-07-01_21-44-51 by carterholloran, on Flickr


Edificio España by Begoña Campo González, on Flickr


Gran Vía by fmunozfo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

one recommendation if you want comments haha

stop showing the Gran Via xD


----------



## christos-greece

La Evolución de la city by Prad0, on Flickr


Angel caído? by Prad0, on Flickr


Madrid Skyline by r0tt, on Flickr


Puerta del Sol by Rubenest, on Flickr


Saturday night, Madrid by StivicH, on Flickr


Plaza de Oriente by Aardewerk, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great pictues!


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Aerial by Rolandito., on Flickr


Casa de campo, Madrid by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


Final piece: Madrid Cityscape by ncb_, on Flickr


Milla de Oro by José Flores P, on Flickr


Calle de Segovia by Aardewerk, on Flickr


----------



## 8th Street Tavern

Magical city. I was in Madrid back in October 2011. All these pictures bring back good memories.


----------



## Cha4NCam

All of your pictures, guys, are beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía. by Ariadna Acosta, on Flickr


J1012710 by jaescudero, on Flickr


J1012706 by jaescudero, on Flickr


Cuatro Torres [Explored] by Aardewerk, on Flickr


Rush hour by Aardewerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Il cielo sopra Madrid / The sky above Madrid by Fil.ippo (away), on Flickr


Madrid life by StivicH, on Flickr


2011-07-01_22-05-51 by carterholloran, on Flickr


Madrid by paconline, on Flickr


Skyline de Madrid by siritinga, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Great photos as always!


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Plaza Mayor by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr


Casa de campo, Madrid by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


dodging the traffic by Duarte Santos [catching up], on Flickr


Madrid by netty63, on Flickr


Madrid skyline. by Beatriz.garcia, on Flickr


Skyline di Madrid by andrea.prave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle Mayor 16 Madrid by EduardoROlivera, on Flickr


h00005 - Madrid by M.Peinado, on Flickr


" One Of The Hospitality Pearls In The Capital : The Westin Palace Hotel : Madrid : Spain " by UggBoy♥UggGirl [ PHOTO // WORLD // TRAVEL ], on Flickr


Dos modelos de arquitectura (Madrid) by chache2009, on Flickr


Madrid - Plaza de España by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr


Madrid skyline. by Beatriz.garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

_MG_0191 Plaza de Ramales por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Plaza de Cibeles por Jesús RC, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Regreso por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Noche en la estación por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Calle Raimundo Fernandez Villaverde por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Callle de la Flor Alta por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Calle de Eduardo Dato por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Vida en la Plaza por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid, March 2012 por fabiolug, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Cibeles skyline por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## SO143

some of my pics of this wonderful city :yes:






















































by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD

i will post the rest later on, thx :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the "help" kay:


#Madrid #cityscapes #architecture #clouds by rotterdamart, on Flickr


puerta-del-sol by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


Madrid - Gran Via 4 by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


Aquí no hay playa by Arrano, on Flickr


Coupole - Dome, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


Chaos urbain - Urban Chaos, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid, March 2012 por fabiolug, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via Madrid 2 by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid , El parque del Retiro - 164 by roba66, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid, Die Almudena-Kathedrale vom Königspalast aus gesehen - 151 by roba66, on Flickr


Madrid , Königspalast, Fassade - 146 by roba66, on Flickr


Madrid - Gran Via 2 by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


Plaza de España, Madrid by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Great photos, SO143 and Christos!


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol Plaza, Madrid by Loboalpha, on Flickr


Madrid, Spain by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


Madrid - Gran Via by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


Gran Via by Lupe Clemente, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Untitled por cbascaran, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Plaza de la Cibeles by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr


#Madrid #cityscapes #iphonography by rotterdamart, on Flickr


Plaza de España by # I, on Flickr


people (go get it girl!) by pukilin, on Flickr


Skateboard en la Plaza de La Opera by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


Puerta del Sol by Javier Corbo, on Flickr


----------



## Nort

Amo Madrid! 

I love Madrid!


----------



## el palmesano

pictures from flickr I liked


madridalaultima2011.centrocentropalaciosdecibeles3 por SmarkApps, en Flickr


madridalaultima2011.centrocentropalaciosdecibeles1 por SmarkApps, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

City garden por Nachett, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Más chulo que un ocho por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urb10 S5_001 by carapies, on Flickr


Urb12 EPL1_003 by carapies, on Flickr


MADRID, Palacio by fotocalvito, on Flickr


El angel caido by Carlos Caicedo, on Flickr


Una tarde fria en el parque by Carlos Caicedo, on Flickr


Madrid by colladoman, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

038 MADRID-ARANJUEZ- por druidabruxux, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine

cool images from Madrid....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Communications at night by Nicolajane2012, on Flickr


Skycraper by dserranof, on Flickr


Gran Via, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## Jujo

christos-greece said:


> Modern Languages @ FLCC Study Abroad in Sevilla & Madrid, Spain by LeafLanguages, on Flickr



Sorry, but this photo is Sevilla, not Madrid.


----------



## Dakaro

Very nice city! I love architecture in Madrid. Thanks, guys! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Jardines del Retiro by anna.valles, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid, Metropolishaus - 140 by roba66, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid, Hausgiebelspitze -109 by roba66, on Flickr


Barrio de las Letras by yoann stoeckel, on Flickr


Cuatro Torres by Giozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hello from Madrid. Day 2. by [email protected], on Flickr


Gran Vía (3), Madrid by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


DSC_7183 by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid, Gartenanlage am Palast - 148 by roba66, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid, Plaza Mayor - 138 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Plaza Lavapies por Javier Corbo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puppets / Marionetas by pasotraspaso, on Flickr


Plaza de Oriente, Madrid by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Palacio de las Cortes, Madrid by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Palacio de las Cortes, Madrid by twiga_swala, on Flickr


DSCN2481 by Cody Hale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain, Madrid by MY2200, on Flickr


Spain, Madrid by MY2200, on Flickr


#Madrid #cityscapes #view by rotterdamart, on Flickr


Cityscape by Phatness1, on Flickr


. by guenter.krass, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

La almudena por Elizabeth Padilla, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid-Kio towers, Spain (2012) por Alberto Carrasco Casado, en Flickr


Las cuatro torres de Madrid desde El Pardo por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid-Edificio Metropolis by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


Madrid by Dr ‧ House (Nguyen Anh Tu), on Flickr


Madrid Skyline by Fernando Bilbao (3 months without photos...), on Flickr


Gran Via, Madrid by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Girl in a hurry por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

16:55 por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Horses, soldiers and trumpets por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Run for cover por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SPANIEN - Madrid, Metropolishaus - 139 by roba66, on Flickr


SPANIEN - Madrid, Plaza Mayor - 137 by roba66, on Flickr


Madrid by colladoman, on Flickr


Cibeles skyline by Ca'mont, on Flickr


Skyline 1 by magisma52, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6990287482/


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid_0024 by TimGodwinPhotography, on Flickr


Madrid, Spain by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


Madrid, Spain by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


Madrid, Spain by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


Madrid, Spain by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by wowned, on Flickr


Estanque Retiro by Borja Arnaiz, on Flickr


Catherdral Part of the Royal Palace of Madrid by mathewbest, on Flickr


Gate of Europe, Madrid by mathewbest, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Light of shelves por Nachett, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

spain_132 - Madrid por royal_sports_club, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

skating in Madrid por garagolo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Mayor by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

_MG_9988_tonemapped por Never House, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Flag reflected por Nachett, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Paso sobre el Manzanares por yobabig, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7554.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


IMG_7574.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


IMG_7577.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


IMG_7467.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


IMG_7490.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


IMG_7415.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


IMG_7465.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid-Masters 1000, Spain (2012) por Alberto Carrasco Casado, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Ayer la vi por Javier Corbo, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Monumento a Reina María Cristina por aljuarez, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Chateau d'eau por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Towers por Nachett, en Flickr


----------



## Reapvkz1

I visited Madrid yesterday, I´m in love.


----------



## christos-greece

Policia Nacional y Policia Local ( Madrid ) by galileo1657, on Flickr


Policia Local, Atencion al Ciudadano II ( Madrid ) by galileo1657, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Panorama de Madrid por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Sunglasses por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

The water is not real :crazy::


A veces sueño que Madrid tiene mar por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Vs por Nachett, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Walking alone (2) por andrea::tognoli, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Metal stairs por mishainmadrid, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid with Moon por Selenia Di Bella, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Plaza Mayor de Madrid por Fernando Nieto Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

20 City Tour Madrid (Spain) por Adry Licht, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

#architecture #madrid #art #photography por coolhunting "tapas", en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

esperando la ùltima ola por sciusciù, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Corrida de Toros | EXPLORED | por Thomas van Rooij, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid at nightfall por Artigazo (off), en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Estados de ánimo - States of mind por Pilar AzaÃ±a, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Two Banks – Dos Bancos, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Best of the Best por Thomas van Rooij, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

LP670 at Night por Thomas van Rooij, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Natural Habitat por Thomas van Rooij, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

a beautiful place por soleá, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Ardilla en el Parque del Retiro / squirrel in El Retiro Park (Madrid) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Atocha por Lanpernas 2.0, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Untitled por Carlos Javier Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

DC-3 en el Museo del Aire por ramongilmoreno, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Hospital de La Paz y norte de Madrid desde la Torre Espacio por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Vigilando Madrid por Pogdorica, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Gran Vía por Boquiabierto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


P1110649 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


Madrid Febrero 2009 001 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


142/366: Torres by GonzaloMMD, on Flickr


----------



## serfin




----------



## Alvr23

^^spectacular photos showing one of the most beautiful and classy areas in Madrid


----------



## Alvr23

IMG_7426 por xsalto, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

IMG_7430_31_32 por xsalto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

C/ Bailen by Florentino Sánchez, on Flickr


around Plaza de Oriente by koshka4, on Flickr


Museo del Prado - Cason del Buen Retiro by paulogyensfan, on Flickr


Día de la trashumancia by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


Estadio Santiago Bernabeu by paulogyensfan, on Flickr


Madrid (June 2012) by Ivanico, on Flickr


----------



## wapo5050

Awesome pics and awesome city!


----------



## Alvr23

lavapies por Mario Inoportuno [elojoinoportuno.com], en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Levitation por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Hopper por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Skyscrapers por Trapi., en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Fire on water por balticbooty, en Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

Nice pics guys. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid  por Óliver---, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid streets por olivinlove, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid. Colonia de la Prensa. por josemazcona, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid. Torre Europa. En segundo plano Torre Picasso. por josemazcona, en Flickr


Madrid photographer por cuellar, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkside_1/3987941365/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

A building on the corner of Calle Del Factor por Haydn Blackey, en Flickr


Plaza de la Villa por Haydn Blackey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Canalegas por Haydn Blackey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7846539430/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSCF6688 por drynwhyl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rio Manzanares, em Madrid, depois do projeto Rio Madrid, com o enterramento da M30. por luciana travassos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr


Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr


Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr


Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr


Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr


Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/7840183928/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC_0141 por TeRe. B, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF6748 por drynwhyl, en Flickr


Madrid stazione Principe Pio por valeriap, en Flickr


Madrid stazione Principe Pio 2 por valeriap, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid Marcado San Miguel 3 por valeriap, en Flickr


Madrid Santa Ana 2 por valeriap, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

DSC08452 por ChungHsuan, en Flickr


Terraza de CBA, Madrid por antón2, en Flickr


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg

:nuts::nuts:que linda !!!!! perfect city


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I agree


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Madrid is so full of nice buildings and places...

Thanks Palmesano.


----------



## christos-greece

Azotea Circulo de Bellas Artes by El arte de Juan, on Flickr


Madrid's VIP Guests by yon_willis, on Flickr


Not 'Cuatro' Torres. by yon_willis, on Flickr


I got 150 feet on you! by yon_willis, on Flickr


Madrid, Plazza Mayor by DeGust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real - Madrid by biancio85, on Flickr


Madrid at Night by GdotArroyo, on Flickr


Plaza de la Villa by Madrid Sensations, on Flickr


Red Race by Mike Zephyro, on Flickr


Gran Via by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## vogriphach

Palacio de Cibeles by AC84 on Flickr









Puerto de Alcala by AC84 on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Starbucks by J.G. Damlow, on Flickr


20120519 15440 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


downtown Madrid by stain hanzo, on Flickr


20120519 15475 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


20120519 15407 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


20120519 15398 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20120519 15413 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


20120519 15393 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


20120519 15447 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


20120519 15397 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


20120519 15409 (2) by alliecat1881, on Flickr


20120519 15452 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via by AC84, on Flickr


Cityscape - Madrid by PCsAHoot - Back but with Limited Access, on Flickr


Madrid's Garden by yon_willis, on Flickr


Skyline de Madrid. by Víctor M. Peña, on Flickr


Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid by Ricardo Ramírez Gisbert, on Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid

"Spain 2008 (347) by trevor3999, on Flickr"
That photo was not taken in Madrid but probably in Seville.

Great photos


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Cibeles - Madrid by PCsAHoot - Back but with Limited Access, on Flickr


The Long and Short of it by PCsAHoot - Back but with Limited Access, on Flickr


Architecture of Madrid (HDR) by PCsAHoot - Back but with Limited Access, on Flickr


Beautiful Tree-Lined Street of Madrid by PCsAHoot - Back but with Limited Access, on Flickr


Cityscape - Madrid by PCsAHoot - Back but with Limited Access, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vuelta ciclista 2012 - Madrid HDR by alrojo09, on Flickr


Vuelta ciclista 2012 - Madrid - HDR by alrojo09, on Flickr


Photos of Madrid Spain by drum118, on Flickr


Photos of Madrid Spain by drum118, on Flickr


Photos of Madrid Spain by drum118, on Flickr


DSC_12012943 by drum118, on Flickr


DSC_12012942 by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fuente de "La Cibeles" / "La Cibeles" fountain by Eilean Scot (fotoeilean.com), on Flickr


Madrid by Stefano Antonio, on Flickr


MADRID (Teatro Real) by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr


Metrópolis by night by perdidoenlafotografia, on Flickr


Anochecer by Jumbero, on Flickr


I got 150 feet on you! by yon_willis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de España by Tinnic, on Flickr


Plaza de España by Tinnic, on Flickr


Plaza de España by Tinnic, on Flickr


Plaza de España by Tinnic, on Flickr


Madrid-Spain by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Skyline by davidmerinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Artichoke Fountain by Neil Wykes, on Flickr


It's a Long Road ahead by yon_willis, on Flickr


Calle De Principe, Madrid, España by RubenDiaz, on Flickr


Cityscape - Madrid by PCsAHoot - Back but with Limited Access, on Flickr


Madrid's Garden by yon_willis, on Flickr


Madrid's (Terracotta) Concrete Jungle by yon_willis, on Flickr


----------



## Malbo

thank you!!!


----------



## christos-greece

First_Week_In_Madrid-62 by Rowan Palmer, on Flickr


First_Week_In_Madrid-66 by Rowan Palmer, on Flickr


First_Week_In_Madrid-57 by Rowan Palmer, on Flickr


First_Week_In_Madrid-76 by Rowan Palmer, on Flickr


First_Week_In_Madrid-64 by Rowan Palmer, on Flickr


First_Week_In_Madrid-61 by Rowan Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Guadarrama por kiarras, en Flickr
Madrid mountains. On the right, you can see the city of Madrid.


----------



## Alvr23

_MG_0240 Hospital de Maudes por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

DSCN7718a por alfplant2009, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Dark green por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Placer de altura por Pogdorica, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Cutting Corners por yon_willis, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Neptuno by Van Haster, on Flickr


DSC_0405 by Coquette Roma, on Flickr


Metropolis Building, Madrid, Spain. HDR by Jesús Miguel Rodríguez Castaño, on Flickr


Fountain of Fertility by yon_willis, on Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid. by epeleato, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcalá by yon_willis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Neptuno by Van Haster, on Flickr


Just a Building? by yon_willis, on Flickr


Reborn for the Night by yon_willis, on Flickr


Square Santa Ana with flying lights by ogmueller, on Flickr


Madrid at night by Laura Alpez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Night still young by yon_willis, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcala by TiffanyHe, on Flickr


A.Z.C.A. Up noche #06 by funkapolitan, on Flickr


Neptuno by Van Haster, on Flickr


Fountain of Fertility by yon_willis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Night still young by yon_willis, on Flickr


Reborn for the Night by yon_willis, on Flickr


El Día final by yon_willis, on Flickr


Comin' and goin' (P9156062 copia_1280) by dr_cooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Night still young by yon_willis, on Flickr


Gran Via (Madrid) by Lella Leone Photo, on Flickr


Cibeles by pajaro.go, on Flickr


Gran Vía by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Cityscape - Madrid by PCsAHoot - Back but with Limited Access, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

The Colours of Madrid by Darren Lehane, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

In my opinion Madrid is one of the most beautiful cities in the world! Great thread... :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

madrid4 161 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


madrid4 177 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


madrid4 244 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


madrid4 179 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


Madrid4 035 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


madrid4 188 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain of Fertility by yon_willis, on Flickr


El Día final by yon_willis, on Flickr


It's a Long Road ahead by yon_willis, on Flickr


The Leaning Towers of...um, Madrid by yon_willis, on Flickr


Temple of Debod across to city by AshcMiller, on Flickr


Metropolis, the most representative Building of Madrid - Spain by Dragos Cosmin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 2012-094 by julien.barrault, on Flickr


Madrid 2012-090 by julien.barrault, on Flickr


alcala street and metropolis building at night by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Palacio Real de Madrid (11/09/2012) by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr


20120519 15407 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


20120519 15413 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

103_Palacio Real by Tim Kelf, on Flickr


025_La Latina by Tim Kelf, on Flickr


alcala street and metropolis building at night by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Palacio Real de Aranjuez by Gallastegui, on Flickr


oriente square, madrid by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


It's a Long Road ahead by yon_willis, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92

Lovely architecture!


----------



## christos-greece

royal palace and almudena cathedral, madrid by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Evening -- Barrio de la Concepción by mishainmadrid (traveling), on Flickr


Traffic in Madrid by feradz, on Flickr


20120519 15410 by alliecat1881, on Flickr


Buenos días Madrid by andrei030, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. by LauraPEU, on Flickr


Balcones de Madrid by Juancdieguez | Photography, on Flickr


Madrid Royal palace by m. muraskin-spain by m. muraskin, on Flickr


Palacio de Cristal by Linda Effe, on Flickr


IMG_3477 by Karel Keesman, on Flickr


IMG_3482 by Karel Keesman, on Flickr


----------



## DaveF12

grandiosa! Madrid is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Spurdo

Superb Madrid Skyline by LuisJouJR, on Flickr


Madrid overview by LuisJouJR, on Flickr


Plaza de Cibeles by LuisJouJR, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

as usual, marvelous images from Madrid....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Life in the Retiro Park by Superpepelu, on Flickr


Leisure time at park Retiro by feradz, on Flickr


Retiro Park by feradz, on Flickr


Retiro Park by feradz, on Flickr


Untitled by Falowair, on Flickr


Untitled by Falowair, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Madrid Skyline by SachaVanhecke, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

fall panorama - Madrid by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## madridhere

What can I say of these pix?


The photographers are really great and show Madrid very well.


Love the pictures of Retiro Park.


----------



## christos-greece

001 - Cover - a royal night by TFRARUG, on Flickr


022 - Puerta del Sol (during night) by TFRARUG, on Flickr


Madrid by DimitriPros, on Flickr


Madrid by DimitriPros, on Flickr


Madrid 2012-097 by julien.barrault, on Flickr


Madrid, Spain by hphn, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Que los arboles no te impidan ver el bosque...de edificios por Ca'mont, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

_05_05 Hotel Puerta America (Plasma Studio) por k_man123, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Otoño | Casa de campo | Madrid por alrojo09, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

JARDINES CHINESCOS ARANJUEZ JARDINES DEL PRINCIPE MADRID 070 por druidabruxux, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid skyline at dusk por Andrés Valdaliso, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid skyline por Andrés Valdaliso, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

El vagón de tren de Isabel II (Madrid, 1864) por Recuerdos de Pandora, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid por Sérgio André Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Al paso por Carlos Dorado, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Estación del Norte por BSLG_Photo, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Sorpresa por Gaspar17, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Renfe por Funkbreaks, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Road Signs por Fraser Mummery, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

De Madrid al cielo por KeyFotografia, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Composicón triangualr por Robalt, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

por __Sarjana__, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

_MG_6403 Puerta Cerrada.jpg por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

_MG_5600 Madrid noche de luna por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

EMBALSE DE LOZOYA - MADRID por Antonio Bellón, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Alvr23 said:


> Estación del Norte por BSLG_Photo, en Flickr


great picture!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I will be living in Tetouan, Madrid for the next 6 months and I'm too excited. Is the neighborhood beautiful or ugly?


----------



## christos-greece

Puente de los Franceses at dusk by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Palace of Caserta - ND0_3787 by Nicola since 1972, on Flickr


Madrid from Above by Asimetrica Juniper, on Flickr


Vertical steel and glass by Ca'mont, on Flickr


Street Show by Viona O, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82

Good! a new Italian palace in Madrid lol :lol: 
The second image is palazzo reale di Caserta in Napoli.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Manitopiaaa said:


> I will be living in Tetouan, Madrid for the next 6 months and I'm too excited. Is the neighborhood beautiful or ugly?


It depends of the neighborhood, Tetuan is a big district, but it's not part of the historical and touristic Madrid. But I think it's interesting, it is a cosmopolitan place.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ Thanks, I actually bailed on Tetouan. I'm gonna do Arguelles instead


----------



## claroscuro

Dakaro said:


> In my opinion Madrid is one of the most beautiful cities in the world! Great thread... :cheers2:


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

bulgarian20 said:


>


This building is magnificent! :cheers:


----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20

*Alcala de Henares,Madrid*



























*Madrid city*


----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## christos-greece

Madrid before sunrise by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Good morning, Madrid by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Getting stormy, are we? by yon_willis, on Flickr


0298 Feb 2000 by carapies, on Flickr


Castellana from above by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real de Madrid (06/11/2012) by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr


Madrid by Eloy Gómez, on Flickr


Alcalá con Gran vía by PhysicsFolio, on Flickr


Dark Secrets at the Post Office? by yon_willis, on Flickr


Trails and near-Trails by yon_willis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful and amazing pictures!


----------



## Marbur66

el palmesano said:


> beautiful and amazing pictures!


Indeed, Madrid looks spectacular. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Casi ya de noche... by ahurora, on Flickr


DSC02409_Madrid_old town skyline by airefresco, on Flickr


Skyline de Madrid desde el Parque del Típ Pío (o 7 Tetas) by La Mochila de Mamá, on Flickr


Madrid skyline at dusk by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Madrid Skyline at Sunset by harryrhysdavies, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Marbur66 said:


> Indeed, Madrid looks spectacular. :cheers:


of course!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great pics


----------



## Alvr23

Madrid Río y el Matadero por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Paseo de la Castellana por Sérgio André Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Paseo de la Castellana por Sérgio André Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Otoño en Madrid por Westscapes, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Torres Blancas por Lanpernas 2.0, en Flickr


----------



## Kika

^^ Woaw, really great shots! Thank you all for sharing them! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

0330 Abril 2001 by carapies, on Flickr


0328 Abril 2001 by carapies, on Flickr


0335 Abril 2001 by carapies, on Flickr


royal palace and almudena cathedral, madrid by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


gran via at night by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Madrid from Above by Asimetrica Juniper, on Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20

Autumn in Madrid


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by ish_, on Flickr


Madrid by ish_, on Flickr


Madrid by ish_, on Flickr


Madrid by ish_, on Flickr


Madrid by ish_, on Flickr


Madrid by ish_, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Luna llena incipiente en las Torres de Chamartin. HDR. por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

Light,shadow por Never House, en Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## christos-greece

Madríz. by nezzieisaninja, on Flickr


La ciudad no duerme by javihacefotos, on Flickr


La Gran Vía de Madrid en Navidad by SobreRojo.wordpress.com, on Flickr


Nochevieja_en_Madrid12 by Sergio Rozas, on Flickr


IMG_0465 by f_c_armstrong, on Flickr


Nochevieja_en_Madrid_01 by Sergio Rozas, on Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 2012-86 by Steven Boley, on Flickr


DSC_3536 by Rush Murad, on Flickr


DSC_3581 by Rush Murad, on Flickr


DSC_3533 by Rush Murad, on Flickr


Madrid 2012-98 by Steven Boley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol, Madrid by Diego Rayaces, on Flickr


Desfile Aereo 12 Octubre 2009 035 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


Desfile Aereo 12 Octubre 2009 030 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


<33 by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


Traffic under Kio Towers by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Madrid by cuellar, on Flickr


----------



## neuromancer

christos-greece said:


> Madrid 2012-86 by Steven Boley, on Flickr


Sorry but this is Segovia. 

http://goo.gl/maps/BE8b5


----------



## neuromancer

Palacio de Cristal por neuromancer_mad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

<33 by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


Guardian of the towers by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Madrid Skyline by enric archivell, on Flickr


Madrid Skyline night by Soren421, on Flickr


autumn Madrid by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catedral de la Almudena, Madrid (Ver en grande L+F11) by Charli52, on Flickr


0335 Abril 2001 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


0333 Abril 2001 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Madrid before sunrise by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


Pirulí and M-30 highway by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Esto se ve en #madrid by prblancoes, on Flickr


Gran Via- la senorita de Madrid .. by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


Madrid - Mayo 2009 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Edificio España and Torre de Madrid at night by Akkadian1979, on Flickr


Luces en la noche by javihacefotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estatua de Felipe III y Plaza Mayor by sftrajan, on Flickr


Ya van pesando los años by Xandra's, on Flickr


Metrópolis by Santiago S.V., on Flickr


Plaza Mayor de Madrid by Jesús Moral Nuez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Gran Vía de Madrid en Navidad by SobreRojo.wordpress.com, on Flickr


Christmas at Madrid by Elizabeth Padilla, on Flickr


2012-05-01 Dia del Trabajador 29.jpg by Eduardo Sampedro, on Flickr


_MG_5793 Rainy season in Madrid. Tiempo de lluvias en Madrid.jpg by delreycarlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cityscape by Omar Parada, on Flickr


Gran Via de dia by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


Nighttime Madrid by iwillbehomesoon, on Flickr


Traffic under Kio Towers by Andrés Valdaliso, on Flickr


alrededor de la Plaza de España, Madrid by boone_k, on Flickr


Metropolis by Juanedc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_9486 Alcalá 96 jpg. by delreycarlos, on Flickr


Nighttime Madrid by iwillbehomesoon, on Flickr


Plaza de España by ToloEnt2014, on Flickr


Welcome to Madrid by alfredo.dc, on Flickr


Edificio Metrópolis by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Mercure Santo Domingo - Madrid by El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, on Flickr


Hotel Mercure Santo Domingo - Madrid by El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, on Flickr


Hotel Mercure Santo Domingo - Madrid by El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, on Flickr


Hotel Mercure Santo Domingo - Madrid by El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, on Flickr


Cool plant wall in downtown Madrid by madisonsmith27, on Flickr


Walking through downtown Madrid by madisonsmith27, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

Madrid can really boast a blue sky like nowhere else!


----------



## christos-greece

AFS-120360 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-120318 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


cityscape by Omar Parada, on Flickr


Parque de El Retiro by ToloEnt2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía hora azul by mixtli1965, on Flickr


Empieza la noche... by Bad_Spencer, on Flickr


"De Madrid al cielo, y del cielo, un agujerito para ver Madrid." by Alba Romera., on Flickr


Panoramica Palacio Real by j.martinez76, on Flickr


Urb 0905 Film_002 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Sabatini Gardens Sunset :: HDR by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5nap


----------



## christos-greece

Urb13 X100_153 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Urb13 X100_180 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Urb07 S5_048 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Palacio de Comunicaciones by mixtli1965, on Flickr


Madrid by Madame Kite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real de Madrid by SiF Xixona, on Flickr


Parque del Retiro Madrid by SiF Xixona, on Flickr


Palacio Real de Madrid by SiF Xixona, on Flickr


Catedral de la Almudena Madrid by SiF Xixona, on Flickr


Catedral de la Almudena Madrid by SiF Xixona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid cityscapes_0005 by pfa+fel, on Flickr


Madrid cityscapes_0063 by pfa+fel, on Flickr


Madrid cityscapes_0006 by pfa+fel, on Flickr


Madrid cityscapes_0031 by pfa+fel, on Flickr


Madrid cityscapes_0007 by pfa+fel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dusk in Madrid from Callao (2) by tripu, on Flickr


DSC_4980_01 by cirohurtado, on Flickr


EOD K-9 Alert by Halcon122, on Flickr


Royal Palace of Madrid by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Sol Indeed by rafa_luque, on Flickr


Gran vía de Madrid by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oh Madrid... by ErikaPinel, on Flickr


Royal Palace of Madrid by ika6_, on Flickr


Pensive Woman by Fountain by Halcon122, on Flickr


Stop and Frisk by Halcon122, on Flickr


Círculo de bellas artes by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_0236 Panorámica Puerta de Alcalá de Madrid 1.jpg 44,6 MB 18528 × 5686 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


Madrid - Calle Cuchilleros. by Lionmats, on Flickr


Madrid - Puerta del Sol. by Lionmats, on Flickr


#Madrid by Mauricio Fossa, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcalá #Madrid by Mauricio Fossa, on Flickr


Gran vía night by Pimpi14, on Flickr


business at night by Pimpi14, on Flickr


business at night by Pimpi14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picasso gardens in the AZCA complex, Madrid by Scott Hortop, on Flickr


Torre Picasso and the AZCA complex, Madrid by Scott Hortop, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor, Madrid by Scott Hortop, on Flickr


Square in centre of Madrid at night by Scott Hortop, on Flickr


Bankia tower from Calle de Bravo Murillo, Tetuan Madrid by Scott Hortop, on Flickr


Madrid 2008 by sven weinhönig, on Flickr


_REM9446 Madrid from the sky-.jpg 15,8 MB 6016 × 4016 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Holi Run Madrid by hgomezherrero, on Flickr


Spanish Parliament building, Madrid by Scott Hortop, on Flickr


Close by Halcon122--(on travel), on Flickr


Teatro Reina Victoria, The Lights Show Goes On :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

___||||___' by lolosaenz, on Flickr


SKYLINE MADRID by Sonsoles Huidobro, on Flickr


Cloudy skyline from Madrid by clueidea, on Flickr


Madrid skylines sunset by Jairo León, on Flickr


Madrid Barajas airport by Armando G Alonso, on Flickr


SKYLINE MADRID NORTE ATARDECER FINAL by fliphspain, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures!!


----------



## christos-greece

Urb 1209 Film003BN by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Moon setting over Madrid by Echromatique, on Flickr


Segway. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Segway. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Yellow VII by ergates, on Flickr


Spanish Parliament building, Madrid by Scott Hortop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calderón, Madrid, March 2012 by Delphine Comte, on Flickr


Urb13 X100_218BN by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Madrid by Felix Vila, on Flickr


Madrid. Densidad. by Eugercios, on Flickr


Girl in Madrid by Alexandre Lefebvre, on Flickr


Madrid, 2013 by diegofornero (destino2003), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noche by David Martín Castillo, on Flickr


_MG_5413Puerta de Alcalá night and flowers.jpg16,9 MB 5616 × 3744 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


Madrid by israelico, on Flickr


Madrid by Marco Sal, on Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid by pepoexpress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urb13 X100_248 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Dusk in Madrid from Callao (2) by tripu, on Flickr


_MG_6701 Luces de Gran Vía.jpg 13MB 5616x3744 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


Palacio Real at Night by J-Fish, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

AFS-120286 por Alex Segre, no Flickr


AFS-120349 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

Thank you for all those beautiful pictures! You guys made my day!


----------



## Brazilian001

AFS-120283 por Alex Segre, no Flickr


AFS-120282 por Alex Segre, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

AFS-120257 por Alex Segre, no Flickr


Intercambiador Puerta del Sol Madrid 29162 por javier1949, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid de noche by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


_MG_6701 Luces de Gran Vía.jpg 13MB 5616x3744 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


Palacio Real at Night by J-Fish, on Flickr


Good musicians in Madrid by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


Good musicians in Madrid by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


PA310116 edp by Tarzán de los gnomos, on Flickr


PB010212 by Tarzán de los gnomos, on Flickr


PA310021 by Tarzán de los gnomos, on Flickr


----------



## CJPB

Hola, subo una de mis fotos del Skyline de Madrid tomada desde la azotea de la Torre de Madrid en la Pza de España

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cjpb_8/10679818796/]
Skyline de Madrid por Carlos Javier Pérez, en Flickr[/URL]

Espero que os guste


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Seba Bertoni, on Flickr


Madrid, España by maxid, on Flickr


Gran Vía by Jaime Pic, on Flickr


Gran Via Madrid by Felix Vila, on Flickr


Madrid by Felix Vila, on Flickr


Cibeles by Alonso Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urb13 X100_282 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Puerta de Europa by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


Plaza de Cibeles by israel de la rosa, on Flickr


Urb13 X100_248 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


MadridStreet1.jpg by topdowntime, on Flickr


MadridNightlife7.jpg by topdowntime, on Flickr


A39 by Guillermo Santander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Religious Pilgrims En Route to Ceremony by Halcon122, on Flickr


The Poser by Halcon122, on Flickr


Waiting by gc6paris, on Flickr


DSC_4980_01 by cirohurtado, on Flickr


AFS-130368 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor Statue by derek.dpr, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcalá at night by Akkadian1979, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ christos, the 6th picture you posted is Lisbon and not Madrid.


----------



## christos-greece

AFS-130367 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Personalidades by Elizabeth Padilla, on Flickr


AFS-130353 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130351 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130342 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130333 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130306 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130343 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Street of Old Madrid por j.labrado, no Flickr


Calle de la Encarnacion, Madrid por j.labrado, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

AFS-120287 por Alex Segre, no Flickr


Calle del Olivar, Lavapies, Madrid por j.labrado, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid skyline by ray_40, on Flickr


Ocaso Sobre Madrid by Silvio Valerio, Fotografía y Diseño Publicitario, on Flickr


Back to the future by Saint-Exupery, on Flickr


Skyline de Madrid by Carlos Javier Pérez, on Flickr


Gran Vía con AlcaláMadrid Nocturno_0099 by Fernando Bilbao, on Flickr


Ghost bus by Fernando Bilbao, on Flickr


07/08/2012 · Madrid by Antero Pires (ant), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cibeles by Alonso Reyes, on Flickr


Torres KIO by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


Urb13 X100_248 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Madrid - Paseos por el cerro del tío Pío by Bob_Fisher_Photo, on Flickr


Gran Vía - Madrid by CarlosPina94, on Flickr


Untitled by virginbuddhasolutions, on Flickr


----------



## potipoti

@CallejeandoMad, room 904, Hotel Hesperia Madrid


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline por Madrid by María Photos, on Flickr


Madrid - Paseos por el cerro del tío Pío by Bob_Fisher_Photo, on Flickr


Nos vemos Madrid! by Renfelipe, on Flickr


Madrid - Centro de comunicaciones de Torrespaña by Bob_Fisher_Photo, on Flickr


Uphill by rafa_luque, on Flickr


. by rafa_luque, on Flickr


Torres KIO by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_0461 Palace.jpg 11,3 MB 5296 × 3531 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


Cibeles Square at Night by miguelopez93, on Flickr


. by rafa_luque, on Flickr


Fuente de Cibeles by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


Azotea del círculo de bellas artes by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


La diosa Cibeles by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


puerta del sol de Madrid by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Madrid by el Morgendo, on Flickr


Night in Madrid. Metropolis by el Morgendo, on Flickr


Madrid Royal Palace. Sabatini Gardens by Carlos Martín Díaz, on Flickr


late night arrival by a l e x b o e h m e, on Flickr


Madrid night by RJAB2012, on Flickr


----------



## 009

Christos, thank you for your amazing contributions to this forum. It seems like every thread with one of my favorite cities has your name stamped all over it. Your work is really appreciated


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, España by @ruidoblanco, on Flickr


Madrid, España by @ruidoblanco, on Flickr


Madrid, España by @ruidoblanco, on Flickr


Madrid, España by @ruidoblanco, on Flickr


Madrid, España by @ruidoblanco, on Flickr


MADRID - NAVIDAD 2013 by Infinita_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06383 by frajper2, on Flickr


. by rafa_luque, on Flickr


. by rafa_luque, on Flickr


night watch by a l e x b o e h m e, on Flickr


madrid at night by James Balakier, on Flickr


Cibeles en Navidad by @MariaVillalonH, on Flickr


Colón de noche by @MariaVillalonH, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Madrid street scene por The Globetrotting photographer, no Flickr


Madrid street scene por The Globetrotting photographer, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

AFS-120292 por Alex Segre, no Flickr


AFS-130368 por Alex Segre, no Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PLAZA DEL ANGEL MADRID DE LAS LETRAS 8477 por druidabruxux, en Flickr


131012_182240 por swansepictures, en Flickr


Casa de América, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr



Templo de Debod, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Edificios de Gran Vía, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr



131012_135842 por swansepictures, en Flickr



Estación de Atocha por Pablillo96, en Flickr


Estación de Atocha, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr


Estación de Puerta de Atocha, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr


131012_135214 por swansepictures, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/esencia-v/11972454415/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Madrid por campese, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid, Plaza de España. por Eugercios, en Flickr


Plaza de España, Madrid por Prack, en Flickr



009008 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

FOG-MADRIO-12 por fietsographes, en Flickr


FOG-MADRIO-13 por fietsographes, en Flickr


FOG-MADRIO-32 por fietsographes, en Flickr


FOG-MADRIO-24 por fietsographes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

FOG-MADRIO-10 por fietsographes, en Flickr


FOG-MADRIO-09 por fietsographes, en Flickr


FOG-MADRIO-33 por fietsographes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid, Palacio Real por Bernard in the Alps, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Callao por Trotaparamos, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/indiecita86/11583610394/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Panoramica de la Gran Via de Madrid por Pedro Rufo Martin, en Flickr


Madrid, abril 2012 por J_FF, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MADRID por momburey, en Flickr


MADRID por momburey, en Flickr


MADRID por momburey, en Flickr


Madrid por joshbousel, en Flickr


Madrid por chocokrospis, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

" DISFRUTANDO DE UNA TARDE OTOÑAL POR EL RETIRO - MADRID " (ESPAÑA) by Cati Ruiz, on Flickr


REFLEJOS DE LA GRAN CIUDAD by abuelamalia49, on Flickr


esperando la suerte by rosadeinvernadero, on Flickr


Puerta de Europa by Juanedc, on Flickr


Calle...Alcalá by elgriswashere, on Flickr


Calle Serrano by elgriswashere, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

Mirador by Juan Rogero, on Flickr


Fuente de seda by Juan Rogero, on Flickr


Fuente by Juan Rogero, on Flickr


Madrid by bittencourtRUI, on Flickr


Madrid by bittencourtRUI, on Flickr


Madrid - Cervantes Monument Plaza de España by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Madrid - Palace Hotel & Fountain of Neptune Plaza Cánovas Del Castillo by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Madrid - Fountain of Neptune Plaza Cánovas Del Castillo by Le Monde1, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Madrid por joshbousel, no Flickr


Madrid por joshbousel, no Flickr


Calle Bailén por Chetecanonista, no Flickr


Metropolis Madrid por CROMEO, no Flickr


La luna novata en las Cuatro Torres por Juan Carlos Cortina, no Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Skyline by VíctorRomera, on Flickr


(022/14) Desde mi atalaya by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


Madrid skyline by pablo.mazorra, on Flickr


Madrid Skyline by Alberto Sen (www.albertosen.es), on Flickr


Skyline Madrid by Sergio Márquez García, on Flickr


Atardecer madrileño by a_marga, on Flickr


Atardecer en el skyline de Madrid by juan del pozo, on Flickr


Plaza de Castilla, Madrid by basair, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Not too cold for a walk by Armando G Alonso ✈︎, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Balloon man by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


Twilight Gran Via (Photo:Stuart Baur) by Travel or Die!, on Flickr


Crowds on Gran Vía by HardieBoys, on Flickr


Gran Vía by rafallg, on Flickr


"Plaza Mayor" My Spain Trip 2008 by Nithi Clicks "Working On Drivers Solution" Project, on Flickr


Untitled by zephyrian road, on Flickr


Madrid, Callao, Night by @anniehall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid *Explored* by Danieldevad, on Flickr


Untitled by miriam schaefer, on Flickr


A Cloudy Day At Puerta de Europa :: HDR by servalpe, on Flickr


Madrid night walk by t-nomacchi, on Flickr


De Madrid Al Cielo V by El Orfebre Mochilero, on Flickr


Landscape of Madrid on a summer night by PhotoGSuS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by cesareb, on Flickr


Madrid by cesareb, on Flickr


Madrid by cesareb, on Flickr


Madrid by cesareb, on Flickr


Palace Hotel in Madrid, Spain by sgmerle, on Flickr


Felipe III by Juanedc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edificios de la Gran Vía de Madrid by Carlos Viñas, on Flickr


Palacio de la Prensa. Plaza Callao. Madrid by Carlos Viñas, on Flickr


Gran Vía hacia calle Montera. Madrid by Carlos Viñas, on Flickr


Gran Vía de Plaza Callao a Telefónica. Madrid by Carlos Viñas, on Flickr


Gran Via (Madrid) Ene12 by Soler Paco, on Flickr


Edificio Grassy. Madrid (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comin' and goin' (P9156062 copia_1280) by dr_cooke, on Flickr


madrid4 161 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


madrid4 177 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


madrid4 244 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


madrid4 179 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


Madrid4 035 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


madrid4 188 by danimaniacs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via -Madrid by Encarni Alvarez, on Flickr


Gran Vía con Alcalá by Afligidos, on Flickr


Madrid-Spain by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Madrid-Spain by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Skyline de Madrid al atardecer by AgcPhotography, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcalá (II). Madrid by Abariltur, on Flickr


....símbolos by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Plaza de la Cibeles by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr


[email protected] I by Tulio Hernández, on Flickr


[email protected] IV by Tulio Hernández, on Flickr


Skyline di Madrid by andrea.prave, on Flickr


Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA) by andrei030, on Flickr


MADRID by Sé1980, on Flickr


MADRID by Sé1980, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Cityscape by bdmoore1, on Flickr


IMG_7457.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


IMG_7473.jpg by bdmoore1, on Flickr


Madrid! by roomman, on Flickr


Madrid Aerial by Rolandito., on Flickr


Madrid from the air (20100526).jpg by Ramon J Freire, on Flickr


----------



## neuromancer




----------



## christos-greece

White scooter by Nachett, on Flickr


Walking down the street by Nachett, on Flickr


Estación de Atocha by rromer, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Iglesia Almudena by TesyAngelical, on Flickr


----------



## neuromancer

CTBA Sunrise por neuromancer_mad, en Flickr


Amanece en Madrid por neuromancer_mad, en Flickr


Palacio de Cristal por neuromancer_mad, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturnal Madrid in Black and white. <3 by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


2583-Palacio de Oriente (Madrid) by jl.cernadas, on Flickr


Plaza de España, Madrid by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


#Madrid #cityscapes by rotterdamart, on Flickr


SPANIEN - unterwegs in Madrid -107 by roba66, on Flickr


Toits de Madrid - Madrid Rooftops by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

REFLEJOS DE LA GRAN CIUDAD by abuelamalia49, on Flickr


esperando la suerte by rosadeinvernadero, on Flickr


Puerta de Europa by Juanedc, on Flickr


Calle...Alcalá by elgriswashere, on Flickr


Madrid by Eloy Gómez, on Flickr


Church of Santa Teresa, Madrid by watersling, on Flickr


Torrespaña by ags73, on Flickr


teleferico madrid1 by MikiAnn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


Madrid, Spain by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


Madrid, Spain by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azotea Circulo de Bellas Artes by El arte de Juan, on Flickr


Madrid, Plazza Mayor by DeGust, on Flickr


Palacio Real - Madrid by biancio85, on Flickr


Madrid at Night by GdotArroyo, on Flickr


Plaza de la Villa by Madrid Sensations, on Flickr


Gran Via by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ca'mont, on Flickr


Puente de Toledo by yobabig, on Flickr


Calle del Duque de Rivas by fabvt, on Flickr


Plaza De La Villa by Helton Barbosa, on Flickr


Real Palace Madrid by Helton Barbosa, on Flickr


Old building by Helton Barbosa, on Flickr


Madrid - Cityscape by Morgan Williams2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Miguel Square at Night by Barca_19, on Flickr


[email protected] by ErinEB, on Flickr


[email protected] by ErinEB, on Flickr


Sin título by dohtem, on Flickr


Ambiance nocturne by DeGust, on Flickr


Palacio de Cibeles at night by DanielGerngrossPhotography, on Flickr


(0248) Calle Mayor (Madrid) by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


Sin título by dohtem, on Flickr


Madrid! by M. López, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fotografía Aérea Campo de las Naciones  por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fotografía Aérea Puerta del Sol por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Vista aérea Edificio del 112 en Madrid por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fotografía aérea Hospital Majadahonda por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Puente sobre la A-6 Madrid por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Fotografía Aérea Edificio Ciudad de Telefonica por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad del Santander por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Fotografía Aérea de Madrid por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/acabrerabarba/5237752084/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Fotografía Aérea Edificio Mirador, Sanchinarro (Madrid) por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Nuevo Skyline de Madrid por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rotonda volada sobre la A-6 en Las Matas (Las Rozas) por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Museo de Colecciones Reales (Madrid) por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Madrid Rio por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Centro Comercial Xanadoo por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Río Manzanares por José Luis Vega, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bajo el Puente. par sergioski1982, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Andreabroy, sur Flickr


plaza di notte.... par "pipopipo", sur Flickr


Fumando espero par Natman eclectic, sur Flickr


HARLEY DAVIDSON en Madrid par Caty V. mazarias antoranz, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


SC Madrid a Barcelona, 28.-30.1.2014 par Pavel Zalesky, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Miraflores. Carrera de San Jerónimo. Madrid par MADRID la ciudad, sur Flickr


Madrid 2014 par cleveland_holt, sur Flickr


Madrid Noche par iguana0335, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain. — par 3357290514, sur Flickr


Una torrida noche de verano par Nebelkuss (Venezuela worries me so much), sur Flickr


P3131269 par Jason.Klinker, sur Flickr


Madrid in motion par Julieta Portel, sur Flickr


Madrid par JonathanAF Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0233-Alcalá de Henares-Madrid par Pedro García Yepes, sur Flickr


130/365 Luces de la ciudad / City Lights par Txemari Roncero, sur Flickr


Madrid, north side! par Tuntina_24, sur Flickr


madrid par i.gnaus, sur Flickr


Madrid par marcosnr92, sur Flickr


Madrid par marcosnr92, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real, Madrid, Marzo de 2014 par eloy.mejias, sur Flickr


Palacio Real, Madrid, Marzo de 2014 par eloy.mejias, sur Flickr


Madrid par marcosnr92, sur Flickr


Madrid par marcosnr92, sur Flickr


Plaza-del-Dos-de-Mayo_10 par gimmenine, sur Flickr


Plaza-de-la-Ópera_06 par gimmenine, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid par david.bank (www.david-bank.com), sur Flickr


Tio Pepe par solmenorphoto, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par sftrajan, sur Flickr


_MG_8664 Vía libre 4 torres.jpg13,4 MB5616 × 3744 par delreycarlos, sur Flickr


Carrera de San Jerónimo par Andrés Guerrero, sur Flickr


Espanha Madrid 02 par Antonio Carlos Neves, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol, Madrid, Marzo 2014 par eloy.mejias, sur Flickr


Hotel Palace y los Jerónimos par Andrés Guerrero, sur Flickr


Plaza de Santa Ana after tapas par Vicki Milway, sur Flickr


Tio Pepe par solmenorphoto, sur Flickr


Madrid par david.bank (www.david-bank.com), sur Flickr


León par Andrés Guerrero, sur Flickr


Carrera de San Jerónimo par Andrés Guerrero, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


CASCADA 64-2647 par M. REME, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


Carrera de San Jerónimo par Andrés Guerrero, sur Flickr


_MG_8599 Plaza de Callao.jpg12,1 MB 5616 × 3744 par delreycarlos, sur Flickr


Madrid par Chiva Congelado, sur Flickr


Por los cielos de Madrid #31, luz mágica sobre Madrid #4 par pepoexpress - One Million thanks!, sur Flickr


Manifestación primero de mayo par Juventudes Socialistas de España, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de Castilla. Puerta de Europa. par jrgenet, sur Flickr


Terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes de Madrid par virginia.martnez, sur Flickr


Madrid par eva cb, sur Flickr


Neptuno y Los Jerónimos par Andrés Guerrero, sur Flickr


130112 -014-IP4S par saavedl, sur Flickr


Madrid - Cielos (XI) par vjp78, sur Flickr


Madrid, edificios. par Eugercios, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument of King Alfonso XII in Buen Retiro Park - Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


Madrid Puerta de Atocha Train Station - Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


Ministerio de Agricultura building in Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


Fuente de La Alcachofa in Buen Retiro Park - Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


National Museum of Prado Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


Plaza de Colón - Columbus Statue - Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


Callao on Calle Gran Via - Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

14_05 Madrid_039 par f.lagunas22, sur Flickr


The Begining par the.lost.dreamer, sur Flickr


Madrid, Parque del Retiro. par Eugercios, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


Madrid par LauMar13, sur Flickr


2013-04 Spain 085 par Edmund Nigel Gall, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hala Madrid par AlejandroTejada, sur Flickr


P1020951 par xarrizibita_jaso, sur Flickr


Fiesta Cibeles par http://eldeportedesdemadrid.com, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


Madrid par Lonestar & Wrinklebonce, sur Flickr


Madrid par Chiva Congelado, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cine Callao y Capitol. Gran Vía. Madrid par MADRID la ciudad, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


Madrid par joanapaes, sur Flickr


CASCADA 64-2647 par M. REME, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Twilight Gran Via (Photo:Stuart Baur) par Travel or Die!, sur Flickr


Crowds on Gran Vía par HardieBoys, sur Flickr


Gran Vía par rafallg, sur Flickr


"Plaza Mayor" My Spain Trip 2008 par Nithi Clicks "Working On Drivers Solution" Project, sur Flickr


Untitled par zephyrian road, sur Flickr


Madrid, Callao, Night par@anniehall, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid *Explored* par Danieldevad, sur Flickr


Untitled sur Flickr


A Cloudy Day At Puerta de Europa :: HDR par servalpe, sur Flickr


Madrid night walk par t-nomacchi, sur Flickr


De Madrid Al Cielo V par El Orfebre Mochilero, sur Flickr


Landscape of Madrid on a summer night par PhotoGSuS, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

XVI Festival Jóvenes Tocados por la Publicidad par Nebrija Universidad, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Agustin Constante, sur Flickr


Madrid. Plaza de España. par josemazcona, sur Flickr


Gran Vía, Madrid par jbp274, sur Flickr


Gran Via, Madrid par BTCLondon, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


Madrid, Spain par D-A-O, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par rheoli, sur Flickr


Plaza Santa Ana - Madrid par Malc ©, sur Flickr


Madrid par naujdivad18, sur Flickr


Madrid from a rooftop par Themindsreader, sur Flickr


4912814CD2008 par mguerrat, sur Flickr


Gran via par clemente lasala, sur Flickr


_MG_0750 Oviedo.jpg11,8 MB 5616 × 3744 par delreycarlos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid par mariasarmiento., sur Flickr


Looking Down La Gran Via par Halcon122, sur Flickr


Cibeles desde el Ayuntamiento (Madrid) par Miguel Díaz (Mad-King), sur Flickr


Madrid Skyline par weltsehenerleben, sur Flickr


Madrid Towers par RaulHudson1986, sur Flickr


Skyline Madrid, C.Madrid, Spain par JooseMartin93, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. Barrio de las Letras. par Eugercios, sur Flickr


A-1 Madrid par AlejandroTejada, sur Flickr


Gran Peña. Gran Vía. Madrid par MADRID la ciudad, sur Flickr


SPAIN par Jeny's flickr page, sur Flickr


Madrid from a rooftop par Themindsreader, sur Flickr


Madrid. Puerta del Sol. Estatua de Carlos III y Anuncio de Tio Pepe. par josemazcona, sur Flickr


Madrid par panikschalter, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid par Sonia_vallero, sur Flickr


"Puedes intentar que te perdone dios, no lo haré yo" par Lanpernas 2.0, sur Flickr


Madrid - Puerta del Sol par the.flea, sur Flickr


877 _ Butaneros, Madrid. par AnnaReGe, sur Flickr


Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). par Franflash, sur Flickr


P1100993 par mjaniec, sur Flickr


P1100974 par mjaniec, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luna de la fresa CTBA par j.martinez76, sur Flickr


Madrid Skyscrapers Cuatro Torres Business Area viewed from Bellas Artes Tower - Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


Palacio de Comunicaciones viewed Bellas Artes Tower - Madrid Spain par mbell1975, sur Flickr


Madrid, tejados. par Eugercios, sur Flickr


Madrid, Puente de Toledo. par Eugercios, sur Flickr


DSC_0057 par zossorno, sur Flickr


Avenida de América I par luipermom, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Metrópolis. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, Calle Montalbán. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Según la perspectiva by The Pumpkin Theory, on Flickr

_DSC9826 Trafalgar Square.jpg_DSC9826 Trafalgar Square.jpg18,3 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Gran Vía w/ Alcalá by analogsenses, on Flickr

madrid, '14 by imaweshum, on Flickr

#Cibeles #madrid #lights #Canon #GranVia #Casino by emilio.morenof1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via by pinhead1769, on Flickr

AMP_6062_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

21 Agosto 2014 Por Palestina by CumbreSocialeEstatal, on Flickr

Casa de Cristal by penghuaifa1994, on Flickr

Girl From Madrid. By J.Sanchez by jmsanchez94, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3851 by Smarshall88, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid by Elizabeth Great, on Flick

Madrid, Paseo de la Castellana. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid. Agosto 2014 by Juan Sixto López, on Flickr

My Madrid by BryantBA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Paisaje. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by georgemstadler, on Flickr

Untitled by Q. M, on Flickr

Madrid , AZCA. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid view by fmgraphix, on Flickr

My Madrid by BryantBA, on Flickr

Madrid by TechnicolorPaul, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

christos-greece said:


> _DSC9826 Trafalgar Square.jpg_DSC9826 Trafalgar Square.jpg18,3 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


This photo isn't from Madrid. It's actually located in London. That's the well-known Trafalgar Square.


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Madrid by denniskudo, on Flickr

Madrid , AZCA. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid Storm Clouds by globetrekimages, on Flickr

1412008 Kio y Torre Picasso by Jesus Silgado, on Flickr

140808_Madrid_009 by Tranbel, on Flickr

140810_Madrid_005 by Tranbel, on Flickr

Madrid is cool but hot by jjelasala, on Flickr

Overview Madrid and Colon de Figuras de Cera by Sander Westerhout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta de Alcalá-Madrid by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

IMG_6967 by Erika Pinel☮, on Flickr

Gran Vía, A River Of Lights And Colours :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Madrid by cuellar, on Flickr

Alcalá by smz134, on Flickr

Plaza de España by diegoperezabascal, on Flickr

Metropolis by night / Metrópolis nocturno by galayos, on Flickr

Night Madrid by Diego R. Photography, on Flickr

2014-23-08 4 Torres Madrid by COULD 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Luna y las torres de Madrid _DSC8760 r72 em c ma by tomas meson, on Flickr

Amanecer en la Plaza Cervantes by Danut Dragos Voicu, on Flickr

Madrid - Plaza d'España by [email protected], on Flickr

Salamanca, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Madrid, 2014-09-14 by romanhome, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid, Spain_IMG_4703 by spargo, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

¿Te apetece visitar... by Orange Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by mlorentea, on Flickr

IMG_8659 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr

Copa de Rey 2014 by Calidad en Formato Completo, on Flickr

Madrid Storm Clouds by globetrekimages, on Flickr

140810_Madrid_006 by Tranbel, on Flickr

scroll >>>>>>>
Skyline de Madrid. by Flipi Nubenegra, on Flickr

scroll >>>>>>>
Skyline de Madrid. by Flipi Nubenegra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0369 by frared's95, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier Corbo, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Callao by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr

Exploring Madrid after dark by dialaholiday, on Flickr

Untitled by DawJ009, on Flickr

madrid, calle raimundo fernandez by jorgelbregante, on Flickr

IMG_0831 by kolderal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía by dionisiofoto, on Flickr

Gran Via at Night by iioannou, on Flickr

Madrid - Plaza d'España by [email protected], on Flickr

Salamanca, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid, Spain_IMG_4703 by spargo, on Flickr

Madrid by mlorentea, on Flickr

¿Te apetece visitar... by Orange Costa, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by georgemstadler, on Flickr


----------



## Antoni13

Magnificas, Cristosgreece. Gracias. Me encanta Madrid. Estuve este verano y estoy deseando volver a ver tan bella ciudad. ¿
¿Eres griego?


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8659 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr

Plaza de Espana, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Sunset in Madrid by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Overview Madrid and Colon de Figuras de Cera by Sander Westerhout, on Flickr

Madrid , AZCA. by Eugercios, on Flickr

lc20140401-2339_DSC07116.jpg by LPCHOY, on Flickr

140810_Madrid_006 by Tranbel, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Best Pictures from Madrid....!


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by denniskudo, on Flickr

madrid-downtown-metropolis by languatravel, on Flickr

UnderGround by Xavier Fa, on Flickr

Madrid, skyline & roof equipment by jjelasala, on Flickr

Madrid, skyline by jjelasala, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Skyline de Madrid. by Flipi Nubenegra, on Flickr

Skyline de Madrid. by Flipi Nubenegra, on Flickr

Skyline de Madrid. by Flipi Nubenegra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Spain by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

Madrid - Spain by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

madrid downtown overcast by nacho bokeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ATARDECER DE OTOÑO EN LA PLAZA DE CALLAO, MADRID. AUTUMN EVENING AT CALLAO SQUARE, MADRID by jolumur, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

DSC_0149 by oradude23, on Flickr

Madrid en estado puro by BorFm88, on Flickr

Madrid by 74prof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Spain by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

Madrid - Spain by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

Christos, amazing photos of Madrid but, and I sorry for bother you again with the same thing, this isn't actually Madrid. It's, again, London.



christos-greece said:


> _*deleted*_


----------



## christos-greece

Can not feel alone here... by Julie70, on Flickr

Europa - Espanha - Madri - Spain - Madrid (109) by Fábio Jr. Alves, on Flickr

IMG_2307 by raulH P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

Rascacielos de La Castellana 3, Madrid by Miguel A. Sancho, on Flickr

Memorial at the Parque del Retiro by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Trees and bench at park of the Pleasant Retreat in Madrid by [email protected], on Flickr

MADRID-23 by miguelangel_canovas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via by kamran777666, on Flickr

DSC_4894a by HerrWick, on Flickr

DSC_4774a by HerrWick, on Flickr

Sabatini Gardens Sunset (New Version) :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Madrid by ShortShot, on Flickr

madrid2014_31 by beatrice.gatti, on Flickr

_DSC0602-2 by M2DAR2, on Flickr

Chotis by Chetecanonista, on Flickr

Madrid by aduanero1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr

Madrid. NWN by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr

Madrid by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr

More Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Metropolis view from CBA by Chetecanonista, on Flickr

_DSC0602-2 by M2DAR2, on Flickr

Madrid en estado puro by BorFm88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by denniskudo, on Flickr

20140829 - Sunbathe in downtown by humphr3y, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de España by diegoperezabascal, on Flickr

Torres_Madrid by saulgobio, on Flickr

madrid, calle raimundo fernandez by jorgelbregante, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid de punta a punta by marcosnr92, on Flickr

"The Promotion of World Peace through Inter-Faith Dialogue & Global Political Discourse" (Madrid, Spain; July 15th - 17th, 2014) by instituteforculturaldiplomacy1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Spain by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Memorial at the Parque del Retiro by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Girls having fun in Madrid by giorgiette, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by kontrastism, on Flickr

madrid by coldcardinal, on Flickr

Madrid 20/09/2014 urbanartimaña by zeroanodino, on Flickr

Madrid 20/09/2014 urbanartimaña by zeroanodino, on Flickr

Madrid city centre, Puerta del Sol by doctor.calavera, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ christos, there are 2 photos from Barcelona in your last post (just see the photo description)  

Nice photos btw!


----------



## christos-greece

Cybele Palace and Plaza de Cibeles in Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Estanque del Retiro, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Marcos Gragera, on Flickr

La Puerta del Sol, Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Untitled by ...Away..., on Flickr

ATARDECER DE OTOÑO EN LA PLAZA DE CALLAO, MADRID. AUTUMN EVENING AT CALLAO SQUARE, MADRID by jolumur, on Flickr

Sherezade Egido by laboratorioimagen1a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azotea del círculo de bellas artes-Madrid-South west. by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá-Madrid by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

GoPro Street 19 by AiramEmeEle, on Flickr

Plaza-Mayor_03 by gimmenine, on Flickr

IMG_6967 by Erika Pinel☮, on Flickr

Gran Vía, A River Of Lights And Colours :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Madrid by cuellar, on Flickr

Por los cielos de Madrid #31, luz mágica sobre Madrid #4 by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0831 by kolderal, on Flickr

Plaza de España by diegoperezabascal, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Devanon, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid de punta a punta by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Gran Vía en Madrid by lily hayley pope, on Flickr

IMG_3851 by Smarshall88, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Juan Y Susy, on Flickr

Madrid desde el parque de la Cuña Verde by Bob_Fisher_Photo, on Flickr

_MG_1739.jpg by Tibor Kovacs, on Flickr

_MG_1746-Edit.jpg by Tibor Kovacs, on Flickr

A Winter Night At Debod :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

0137 - 10150668_10152564966669912_6025262891075057371_n by itboediman, on Flickr

Estanque del Retiro, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Spain by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Memorial at the Parque del Retiro by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Girls having fun in Madrid by giorgiette, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardece en la Gran Vía by fgderecho, on Flickr

_MG_1127 by loli jackson, on Flickr

_DSC1912 A square in london.jpg12,3 MB 6041 × 4032 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Spain_2014-22 by Duane Garloch, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 1310_017 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Green by JR Lopez Carnero, on Flickr

Luces navideñas de Madrid 2014 (11) by camaradeviaje.eu, on Flickr

A Winter Night At Debod :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

skyline madrid by Virkiki_M, on Flickr

Plaza-Mayor_03 by gimmenine, on Flickr

Madrid Hotel Rooftop by amanda.hurwitt, on Flickr

MadridJulio14-4 by alisetter, on Flickr

IGLESIA DE LA SANTA CRUZ MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 0417 12-7-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Ultima luna llena de 2014 en las Cuatro Torres de Madrid by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luces navideñas de Madrid 2014 (100) by camaradeviaje.eu, on Flickr

Madrid en Navidad by graci_camina, on Flickr

Gran Via by llortj, on Flickr

Madrid-314 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr

IMG_5923 by cptr_engr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by naujdivad18, on Flickr

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Looking Down La Gran Via by Halcon122, on Flickr

Madrid from a rooftop by Themindsreader, on Flickr

Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr

Avenida de América I by luipermom, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

APG-071114 4-101.jpg by alfon1105, on Flickr

APG-071114 4-93.jpg by alfon1105, on Flickr

_MG_7661 by E.Plaza, on Flickr

Detail - la Plaza Mayor, Christmastime by mishainmadrid, on Flickr

Madrid_Noche by Kini Franco, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 by iBydaute., on Flickr

MADRID 11-DICIEMBRE-2014 by jugarenequipo1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (Spain) by sky_hlv, on Flickr

Luces de Madrid by ymejias16, on Flickr

MADRID NAVIDAD 2014 PUERTA DEL SOL 1665 21-12-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

MADRID NAVIDAD 2014 RED DE SAN LUIS 1642 21-12-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Luces de Navidad por Madrid by haiku.77, on Flickr

Torres de Madrid by Soler Paco, on Flickr

Madrid_Noche by Kini Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Casón del Buen Retiro, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Via in Madrid, Spain, Europe. by timvermeulen12, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by sky_hlv, on Flickr

MADRID NAVIDAD 2014 RED DE SAN LUIS 1642 21-12-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Colón by Yildori, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid, Calle Goya by ipomar47, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid, Calle Velazquez by ipomar47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014_12_27-11 by jrgenet, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by lentej, on Flickr

120831A-P1040088 by tepui.geoversum, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid by BARREIRO&REY ( barreiroyrey.es ), on Flickr

R0130266-1 by dustette, on Flickr

AMP_2209_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

Paseando... by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

467457831580330 by warnerquiterio6945, on Flickr

Madrid by robertocolomina, on Flickr

Madrid, Palacio de Comunicaciones_02 by enoxonique, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid by BARREIRO&REY ( barreiroyrey.es ), on Flickr

Madrid centro by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid in B&W . by Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr

Gran Via at night by Maya Palmer, on Flickr

*Happy New Year!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

467457831580330 by pint.maws28, on Flickr

197374852741439 by pint.maws49, on Flickr

Iluminando Madrid by ramosblancor, on Flickr

_MG_6921 by @GMentridaPhoto, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. España by magarrcabo, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid by BARREIRO&REY ( barreiroyrey.es ), on Flickr

R0130266-1 by dustette, on Flickr

Madrid en Navidad 2014 by wircky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol. Madrid, 2015 by J_FF, on Flickr

Madrid-5.jpg by Joseramon28, on Flickr

447073488798107 by warnerquiterio6945, on Flickr

Banco de Espana, Madrid by reisfanaat1974, on Flickr

Madrid by reisfanaat1974, on Flickr

Gran Via at Night by iioannou, on Flickr

467457831580330 by pint.maws28, on Flickr

madrid sunset by jencurrier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seeing the Madrid Skyline by RaulHudson1986, on Flickr

#Madrid skyline by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr

Madrid #2 by Woodeh, on Flickr

Madrid-5.jpg by Joseramon28, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles, Madrid by reisfanaat1974, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol de Madrid by Adrián88, on Flickr

MADRID 2-5 mars.2012 113 by abalo.ramon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People walking on the street, Madrid, Spain. by doctor.calavera, on Flickr

Madrid city centre, Puerta del Sol by doctor.calavera, on Flickr

Jump it by m.rodriguezrodenas, on Flickr

Madriz by marcosnr92, on Flickr

IMG_7430 by zaletelo, on Flickr

Capturando II by Elizabeth Padilla, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, sábado por la mañana by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1371 by jjlemieux, on Flickr

Untitled by j m Ar, on Flickr

_DSC4006 Madrid calle de Alcalá.jpg24,2 MB7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Madrid by Ivan Serra, on Flickr

Around Madrid 33 by glb photomagic, on Flickr

MADRID | EDIFICIO GRASSY by Efrén Rodríguez Fotografía, on Flickr

Madrid by onehelena, on Flickr

13 Normas. by pablocortesd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid night... Gran Via by PhotoGSuS, on Flickr

Madrid by David Ortega Baglietto, on Flickr

Catedral de la Almudena (Madrid) by elsiete60, on Flickr

Royal Nights by pacocruz, on Flickr

Towers by Pablo S.O., on Flickr

madrid de noche y rastro 016 by josekintas, on Flickr

En Colón sin trípode (Madrid) by Cebolledo, on Flickr


----------



## MD11-fan

Ai que ciudad Rica!


----------



## christos-greece

Kuala Lumpur Panorama.. by adiyon84, on Flickr

IMG_1543 by jjlemieux, on Flickr

Madrid by Ivan Serra, on Flickr

Untitled by j m Ar, on Flickr

calles-de-madrid by Gustavo A1, on Flickr

Metrópolis B/N by Daniel López Zornoza, on Flickr

Madrid by reisfanaat1974, on Flickr

Madrid-5.jpg by Joseramon28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edificio BBVA Alcalá. Madrid. by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Callao by meluna23, on Flickr

Foreigners by meluna23, on Flickr

Neons lights by meluna23, on Flickr

Sol by buronvega, on Flickr

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

Mercado San Miguel market, City centre, old street and buildings of Madrid by doctor.calavera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by troutcolor, on Flickr

Madrid Christmas Market 2014 by jzBraun, on Flickr

MADRID DESDE LA CABINA by ovejas, on Flickr

SKYLINE by ovejas, on Flickr

DSCF4365-800 by Mark Happy Photography, on Flickr

_DSC4006 Madrid calle de Alcalá.jpg24,2 MB7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Plaza de Castilla, Madrid by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Unforgettable Fire IV by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luces de Navidad en Metrópolis by ged97, on Flickr

DSC_3263 by alexoxela, on Flickr

_DSC4046 Madrid centro.jpg19,3 MB7303 × 4874 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

madrid downtown overcast by nacho bokeh, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Smile! by MichaelRojas, on Flickr

IMG_7430 by zaletelo, on Flickr

Capturando II by Elizabeth Padilla, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, sábado por la mañana by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr

GP0STOMOS by Greenpeace International, on Flickr

Edificio España, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Skyline: Torre de Madrid, Edificio España, Torres de Colón by GUSTAVOHM, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Metropolis by brundige2, on Flickr

Street Photo 1309_005 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid by @pabl0gallard0, on Flickr

DSC4056 Plaza de Santo Domingo Madrid.jpg22,7 MB 7247 × 4837 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

DSCF4360-800 by Mark Happy Photography, on Flickr

DSCF4370-800 by Mark Happy Photography, on Flickr

_DSC4058 Luces de Preciados.jpg25,6 MB7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Plaza de Isabel II, Madrid by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Towers by RaulHudson1986, on Flickr

Madrid. Plaza de España. by josemazcona, on Flickr

DSCF4333-800 by Mark Happy Photography, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Mikhail Zhidko, on Flickr

Calle de la Princesa hacía Gran Vía. by FredySonrisas, on Flickr

Street Photo 1309_005 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

_DSC4058 Luces de Preciados.jpg25,6 MB7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Spain by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr 

Torres by Cesar G.M., on Flickr

MADRID-23 by miguelangel_canovas, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

De paseo bajo los geráneos by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


Madrid Puerta del Sol by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


Por los cielos de Madrid #03, Casco histórico [Explore nº 7] by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Nocturna del Palacio Real, La Almudena, San Francisco El Grande y El Calderón by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


¿Y si os poneis a cubierto? - Madrid Plaza de España Project by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


"Relaxing cup of café con leche in la Plaza Mayor" by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_ISD2847 by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


Plaza de España (Project): De Madrid al cielo (or beyond)... by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


DSC_0067 (2) by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

ISD_0034 by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


Por los cielos de Madrid #87, Lavapiés, fiestas de La Paloma, mantones de Manila para recibirnos by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


Cibeles, Madrid by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol, sábado por la mañana by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr

GP0STOMOS by Greenpeace International, on Flickr

GP0STOMOU by Greenpeace International, on Flickr

GP0STOMOT by Greenpeace International, on Flickr

Edificio España, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0787_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Looking Down La Gran Via by Halcon122, on Flickr

Madrid from a rooftop by Themindsreader, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Gran Via in Madrid, Spain, Europe. by timvermeulen12, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by sky_hlv, on Flickr

MADRID NAVIDAD 2014 RED DE SAN LUIS 1642 21-12-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seeing the Madrid Skyline by RaulHudson1986, on Flickr

Madrid #2 by Woodeh, on Flickr

Madrid-5.jpg by Joseramon28, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles, Madrid by reisfanaat1974, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol de Madrid by Adrián88, on Flickr

MADRID 2-5 mars.2012 113 by abalo.ramon, on Flickr

Caminando hacia la Plaza Mayor by Lucía Morales Guinaldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Las Tablas, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Torres de Plaza Castilla (Madrid) by elsiete60, on Flickr

IMG_3727 by buspmi, on Flickr

MADRID - CASTILLA - MIDDLE SPAIN (11) by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr

MADRID by ahmedmagdy_2021, on Flickr

.▲MADRID▲. by miguelcglzphoto, on Flickr

Madrid night by hectroelpy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20141231 - Madrid132 by blogmulo, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Sede BBVA, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

MADRID - CASTILLA - MIDDLE SPAIN (11) by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr

Gran via, Madrid by David Ortega Baglietto, on Flickr

Cibeles hdr, Madrid by jx13061306, on Flickr

Madrid by David Ortega Baglietto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Julio Jaime Sánchez Verdú, on Flickr

Torres Kio by Julio Jaime Sánchez Verdú, on Flickr

Una calle de Madrid 2 by Jesús Emilio Monje, on Flickr

Madrid by englishpro247, on Flickr

Marcha Podemos by Pablo S.O., on Flickr

20150125-Madrid-CVOIMG_9524 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20150125-Madrid-CVOIMG_9511 by jmpe2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Una calle de Madrid 1 by Jesús Emilio Monje, on Flickr

Una calle de Madrid 3 by Jesús Emilio Monje, on Flickr

Discovering the sweetness in design of Twin Tower in Madrid, Spain by stylishdecorideas, on Flickr

20150125-Madrid-CVOIMG_9356 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20141231 - Madrid087 by blogmulo, on Flickr

MADRID | EDIFICIO GRASSY by Efrén Rodríguez Fotografía, on Flickr

MADRID by ahmedmagdy_2021, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Víctor.M.Chacón, on Flickr


----------



## Vinnie420

Looks real good!


----------



## christos-greece

Trafico en las Cuatro Torres by Jesus Municio, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

I grandi del Cervantes (madrid) by wlm_65, on Flickr

Ventana a las Cuatro Torres, Madrid. by ricardoantequera89, on Flickr

Los tejados de Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Mikhail Zhidko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cava San Miguel - Madrid by glopez63, on Flickr

Madrid centro entonadas by ftdcAsAr, on Flickr

Madrid centro entonadas by ftdcAsAr, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

20150125-Madrid-CVOIMG_9542 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20150125-Madrid-CVOIMG_9389 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid by Mikhail Zhidko, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

very nice updates christos. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid_04 by [email protected], on Flickr

Madrid_06 by [email protected], on Flickr

Calle Imperial. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 0171 by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 0178 by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 0303 by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 0779 by inextremo96, on Flickr

Moonlit Debod (BW Version) :: DRI :: BW by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## alopicatso

amazing city!


----------



## christos-greece

La Villa. by brundige2, on Flickr

_DSC3998 Gran Vía Madrid.jpg19,5 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by daria.boteva, on Flickr

Madrid by jnewman_es, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 0572 by inextremo96, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid by BARREIRO&REY ( barreiroyrey.es ), on Flickr

R0130266-1 by dustette, on Flickr

AMP_2209_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AMP_6062_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

21 Agosto 2014 Por Palestina by CumbreSocialeEstatal, on Flickr

Girl From Madrid. By J.Sanchez by jmsanchez94, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

APG-071114 4-93.jpg by alfon1105, on Flickr

Detail - la Plaza Mayor, Christmastime by mishainmadrid, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 by iBydaute., on Flickr

Casón del Buen Retiro, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Via in Madrid, Spain, Europe. by timvermeulen12, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by sky_hlv, on Flickr

R0130266-1 by dustette, on Flickr

AMP_2209_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Posada Peine by 3zeguet, on Flickr

untitled (106 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (110 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (65 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (57 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

Por Malasaña. by Quintín Noriega, on Flickr

159 by bentchristensen14, on Flickr

untitled (108 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moncloa Light Trails :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Tío Pepe #Madrid by nacho_negro, on Flickr

Subway Musician by Andrew F Griffith, on Flickr

Feminist by Natman eclectic, on Flickr

el paseante y el general by alcachofa1960, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Madrid by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

schweppes by Gazaro, on Flickr

Plaza de Ramales. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD, on Flickr

The Last Daylight :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Metropolis by Palcorau, on Flickr

Catedral de La Almudena - Madrid by Stauromel, on Flickr

Madrid - Gran Via 1 by Eloy Rodríguez, on Flickr

Madrid black and white by Diana  Andreea, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

San Lorenzo de El Escorial by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Calle de Alcalá, Madrid (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles, Madrid (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr

Casón del Buen Retiro, Madrid HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr

Blue Hour @ Almudena Cathedral #3 :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Two Banks – Dos Bancos, Madrid HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor Madrid by ZUCCONY, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #1 :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moon October by Jaicano, on Flickr

Edificio España, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

Madrid, Calle Montalbán. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Vía w/ Alcalá by analogsenses, on Flickr

madrid, '14 by imaweshum, on Flickr

Madrid by Elizabeth Great, on Flick

Madrid, Paseo de la Castellana. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

MADRID-23 by miguelangel_canovas, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0457_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0450_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid Metropolis by jrodphoto305, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0303_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light Of Gods :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid by Chris N Parsons, on Flickr

Madrid: CTBA - Cuatro-Torres-Business-Area by link.reinhard, on Flickr

Plaza de España, Madrid, Spain by synnwang, on Flickr

Plaza de Ramales. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD, on Flickr

Colón by César del Pozo, on Flickr

The Royal Silver Mirror :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82

christos-greece said:


> _DSC1931 Life and People in London.jpg 21,7 MB7216 × 4816 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


Well... i don't think so :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Mayor by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Mikhail Zhidko, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid by Mikhail Zhidko, on Flickr

20150305 Madrid 0004 by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

20150305 Madrid 0002 by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid - Night Shots by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr

Blue Boats by Raul M. Caro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace hotel by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Plaza de las Cortes by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Colorful Madrid by Eli Goren, on Flickr

Fuente de las Conchas, Campo del Moro. by Jennifer Kier, on Flickr

Untitled by Carlos Blé, on Flickr

Urb15 D700_090 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

20150308_Madrid_023 by jocran, on Flickr

Castellana by pdobeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle de Alcalà by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by mktravels, on Flickr

Carrera de San Geronimo by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by mktravels, on Flickr

DSC02075 by dolphinet58, on Flickr

DSC02136 by dolphinet58, on Flickr

Streets of Madrid by azalp_oderfla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Love scene by Natman eclectic, on Flickr

Smile by Natman eclectic, on Flickr

Madrid 14-06-21-03-75 by Santiago Meco, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, Madrid, España by leo.labrin, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid, España by leo.labrin, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid, España by leo.labrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_9232 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_MG_9215 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_MG_9188 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

Rastro - Madrid by anvaliri, on Flickr

Untitled by Bartal Højgaard, on Flickr

Untitled by Bartal Højgaard, on Flickr

Untitled by Bartal Højgaard, on Flickr

Aeropuerto Madrid-Barajas by angelito10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edificio España, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Skyline: Torre de Madrid, Edificio España, Torres de Colón by GUSTAVOHM, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0469_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Según la perspectiva by The Pumpkin Theory, on Flickr

madrid, '14 by imaweshum, on Flickr

21 Agosto 2014 Por Palestina by CumbreSocialeEstatal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fachada típica en la Calle Mayor by juanhorea.me, on Flickr

Edificio con encanto en la Calle Mayor by juanhorea.me, on Flickr

Plaza de San Miguel by juanhorea.me, on Flickr

Plaza de San Miguel by juanhorea.me, on Flickr

Edificio en la Calle Atocha by juanhorea.me, on Flickr

People in Madrid . La gente en Madrid by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr

_DSC4732 Gran Vía Alcalá.jpg 22,2 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colegiata de San Isidro by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by mktravels, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by mktravels, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid by Mikhail Zhidko, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

32 by Falevian -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Relaxing “café y cerveza” in Madrid by Txantxiku, on Flickr

This Is Just The Beginning Of A Long Journey by docteur_chris, on Flickr

Spain_309_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_308_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_300_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_277_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_257_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_218_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

King Charles III by Eli Goren, on Flickr

_DSF5943 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_DSF5936 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_DSF5903 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_DSF5855 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_DSF5871 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

Plaza de Oriente by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (España) by sky_hlv, on Flickr

Madrid (España) by sky_hlv, on Flickr

Carlos III y Tío Pepe by Luis Tejero, on Flickr

Templo de Debod, Madrid by Jostography, on Flickr

mira madrid_ by verbeke.cedric, on Flickr

Madrid: Por Cibeles by [email protected], on Flickr

Calle Alcalá-Grand-Via, Madrid by BO31555, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real by María Huertas, on Flickr

_DSF6012 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

Dibujando el Rastro by Fotero, on Flickr

Metro Madrid by CeaMiles, on Flickr

Urbano....Madrid España by Ricardo Guevara Puello, on Flickr

Atardecer en Madrid visto desde San Sebastián de los Reyes by Agus__AA, on Flickr

Torres de Madrid (14) (helios 44M6) by dagoban, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seen Better Days by Ron Masters, on Flickr

Urb06 D100_354 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

F1130014 by Jamie Ashton, on Flickr

Madrid 2 by Katherine Cornelison, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... by Jose Perez, on Flickr

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

madrid-downtown-metropolis by languatravel, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moncloa desde la Casa de Campo. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Debod temple / Templo de Debod by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr

4 torres by mazaPam, on Flickr

Seen Better Days by Ron Masters, on Flickr

like the city can't hold us by Judit Ruiz, on Flickr

Madrid - Puerta de Alcalá by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gate in front of the Royal Palace of Madrid Spain by camera30f, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá ("Alcalá Gate") #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

Modern architecture in the Palacio de Cibeles, Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1376-2015-BR by Fernando Galán Hernández, on Flickr

2014Pelus_net31 by José Luis CI, on Flickr

2014Pelus_net6 by José Luis CI, on Flickr

2014Pelus_net11 by José Luis CI, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

Barrio de las Letras by Edu Bayón, on Flickr

Turismo 2.0 by Alejandro Palomo Alepuz, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2

Gran Via, always amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Jose, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

88460021 by nadrian, on Flickr

88460020 by nadrian, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid, Spain by Jack McCormick, on Flickr

Senado, Plaza de España, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

F1130014 by Jamie Ashton, on Flickr

Madrid by night by Heidi Skhiri, on Flickr

DSC_7983 by malik setenta y ocho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Las cuatro torres son el simbolo del Madrid moderno. Torre Foster, torre PWC, torre de Cristal y torre Espacio by Flickr Oficial de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, on Flickr

On the Plaza by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Side Street by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Theatre on Plaza by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Scooter Corner by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Sidewalk Cafe by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Flamenco On The Streets Of Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3998 Gran Vía Madrid.jpg19,5 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by daria.boteva, on Flickr

Madrid by jnewman_es, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 0572 by inextremo96, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

Madrid, Calle Montalbán. by Eugercios, on Flickr

DSC05810 by 例祢 魔手雄, on Flickr

madrid, '14 by imaweshum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vista desde el Parque del Oeste: Palacio Real, la Almudena, San Francico. by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Noches Color Ambar by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr

Senado, Plaza de España, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

like the city can't hold us by Judit Ruiz, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

Urb08 D200_393 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Velazquez, Madird by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Moncloa desde la Casa de Campo. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

4 torres by mazaPam, on Flickr

Seen Better Days by Ron Masters, on Flickr

Gran Via at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via, Madrid, Spain by Jack McCormick, on Flickr

The Royal Palace of Madrid Spain by camera30f, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá ("Alcalá Gate") #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

On the Plaza by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Madrid Rooftops II by Jackson Myers, on Flickr

Madrid downtown (daylight long exposure) by Nacho GG, on Flickr

4 torres by mazaPam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monumental #madrid #ventas #toros by Alberto D. Prieto, on Flickr

Selfie by Víctor M. Sastre, on Flickr

Azca by MarcosNR., on Flickr

Real Academia Española by [email protected], on Flickr

Madrid Orgullo Gay 2015/Madrid Gay parade 2015 by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid - España by Julio Rojo Eyaralar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Expresiones de tristeza by Francisca de la Rua Atance, on Flickr

Tiempo de lectura by Francisca de la Rua Atance, on Flickr

Azca by MarcosNR., on Flickr

Seen Better Days by Ron Masters, on Flickr

Untitled by Fátima Santos Loshuertos, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

_APS6135 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MAD - 20150807 - 13 by @ondasderuido, on Flickr

00 OKUDA okudart C. Embajadores 35 .23894 by Javier, on Flickr

puerta de alcalá by Jenna Pinkham, on Flickr

Monsoon Holi 2015 by José Antonio Módenes Fernández, on Flickr

Monsoon Holi 2015 by José Antonio Módenes Fernández, on Flickr

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Gran vía by Fernando García, on Flickr

Plaza España by Héctor Ferreiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cybele Palace and Cityscape of Madrid, Spain by Touring Club Suisse/Schweiz/Svizzero TCS, on Flickr

Palacio de Velazquez, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid, Decoracción 2015. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

F1130014 by Jamie Ashton, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid 7 by Katherine Cornelison, on Flickr

Urb11 D700_311 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calor by María Sáez, on Flickr

IMG_3565 by Trescastro, on Flickr

Madrid by Alex, on Flickr

Casa Gallardo by juanda021282, on Flickr

Templo de Debod by juanda021282, on Flickr

Plasencia - Equestrian statue of Alfonso VIII of Castilla by campese, on Flickr

Barrio las Letras 2 by Patricia ("Pato"), on Flickr

Light Trails at la Puerta Del Sol Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Theatre on Plaza by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Scooter Corner by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Side Street by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Art Deco Madrid by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Park Shade by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain. 2015. by Boris Thaser, on Flickr

Madrid. Ayuntamiento. Palacio de Cibeles by Caty, on Flickr

Madrid. Ayuntamiento. Palacio de Cibeles by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Templo de Debod (Madrid) by Irene GF, on Flickr

Calle de Segovia by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Calle de Tintoreros - Calle Toledo by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Cuesta de Los Ciegos by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

2007 Madrid (2)Madrid by anotherziggy, on Flickr

Plaza by axelbasurto, on Flickr

Caminata de tarde noche by axelbasurto, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Álvaro Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

32 by Falevian -, on Flickr

Relaxing “café y cerveza” in Madrid by Txantxiku, on Flickr

This Is Just The Beginning Of A Long Journey by docteur_chris, on Flickr

Spain_309_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_308_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_300_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_277_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_257_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_218_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urb12 X100_002 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Gran Via at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr

Madrid by Travel Review City, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Fachadas de Lavapiés, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Carrión Building B&N by Santi HeHe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Colors by acca-67, on Flickr

Smile! by MichaelRojas, on Flickr

IMG_7430 by zaletelo, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, sábado por la mañana by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr

Km 0 by Miguel Carroquino, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Mercedes Catalan, on Flickr

Madrid, sunset by Frank Boston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid roof V2 2015 by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Urb10 D700_011 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid at dusk by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by Frank Boston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Memorial at the Parque del Retiro by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Girls having fun in Madrid by giorgiette, on Flickr

Madrid 20/09/2014 urbanartimaña by zeroanodino, on Flickr

veteran by TomasRabatin, on Flickr

Atico en Gran Vía #3912 by Jose Salmerón, on Flickr

View of Gran Via, main shopping street in Madrid by doctor.calavera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torres Kio - Madrid by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr

Madrid roof V2 2015 by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Km 0 by Miguel Carroquino, on Flickr

Untitled by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr

Untitled by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

Atardecer en Madrid by Alvaro Guzmán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015 - Madrid, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

2015 - Madrid, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

2015 - Madrid, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

2015 - Madrid, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

2015 - Madrid, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

2015 - Plaza de Espana, Madrid, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

Espaços fechados... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain_277_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_257_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_218_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Templo de Debod, Madrid by Jostography, on Flickr

mira madrid_ by verbeke.cedric, on Flickr

Madrid: Por Cibeles by [email protected], on Flickr

Calle Alcalá-Grand-Via, Madrid by BO31555, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Photo 1309_005 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid by @pabl0gallard0, on Flickr

DSC4056 Plaza de Santo Domingo Madrid.jpg22,7 MB 7247 × 4837 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

_DSC4058 Luces de Preciados.jpg25,6 MB7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Plaza de Isabel II, Madrid by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Spain by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Memorial at the Parque del Retiro by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Belle passing by F719D, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0457_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0450_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid Metropolis by jrodphoto305, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of Placa de la Vila de Madrid in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Luna llena 27 Octubre 2015 Cuatro Torres Madrid by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid roof V2 2015 by Frank Boston, on Flickr

AMP_1286_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

p1006-Madrid-10 by Axel P, on Flickr

La Puerta Del Sol by Simon Pratley, on Flickr

Just before Dawn. by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

(1) by rafa_luque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (España) by sky_hlv, on Flickr

Carlos III y Tío Pepe by Luis Tejero, on Flickr

Templo de Debod, Madrid by Jostography, on Flickr

mira madrid_ by verbeke.cedric, on Flickr

Madrid: Por Cibeles by [email protected], on Flickr

Calle Alcalá-Grand-Via, Madrid by BO31555, on Flickr

Madrid (España) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_284 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Everyday is exactly the same V by Rubén García Bruna, on Flickr

Templo de Debod by David Sanchez, on Flickr

Metro Callao by David Sanchez, on Flickr

Relax in El Retiro by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr

Madrid - Puerta de Alcalá by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In Search Of Sunset II :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

En la quietud de la noche by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline from the Palace of Communications by FRED_BC, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

SKY LINE MADRID by Dream Photography by margamorqui, on Flickr

Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. Palacio de Cibeles by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parroquia de San Manuel y San Benito, Parque del Retiro by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Plaza Segovia Nueva, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid - Espana by Angelo Miceli, no Flickr

Madrid - Espana by Angelo Miceli, no Flickr

Plaza de las Cortes by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Spanish architecture by Peggy, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Mikhail Zhidko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSF6235 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal by Iván Lozano photography, on Flickr

Royal Palace at night by Bruce Stokes, on Flickr

Untitled by Roberto Garcia Fadon, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Buenos días. #DayToDay2015 #Madrid #GranVía by fonta bigastro, on Flickr

Cielo de Madrid (5) (pentax 31 limited) by dagoban, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urb12 X100_002 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

madrid-downtown-metropolis by languatravel, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sanchinarro - Metro Ligero by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Fuente De La Cibeles, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Ao Sol do Outono...Retiro. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Torres Kio - Madrid by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá, Plaza de la Independencia, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0697_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0667_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Old and New @ Puerta del Sol :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

The people's power by han_solo, on Flickr

veteran by TomasRabatin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid's Skyline by Joe Herrero, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid II by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Madrid. Campo del Moro by Caty, on Flickr

November in Madrid ) Madrid en Noviembre by Caty, on Flickr

November in Madrid ) Madrid en Noviembre by Caty, on Flickr

Madrid by G Garmar, on Flickr

Las Cuatro Torres by AntoinePound, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr

Country Profile: Spain by Continental Current, on Flickr

Moonlit Dreams :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Untitled by angheloflores, on Flickr

Plaza de Alonso Martínez, Madrid. (Explore 19/11/2015) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Torres de Madrid by David Sanchez, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Temple of Debod by ♥ Card-Photo.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque del Retiro by Carolina Balbi, on Flickr

Paseando por Madrid ... by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr

P1050634.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr

Plaza de Castilla en invierno by Valentina Sota, on Flickr

NIKON Df_150103_215947_069.jpg by Manuel Serrano, on Flickr

Plaza de Castilla en invierno by Valentina Sota, on Flickr

Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr

Tiovivo. Plaza de Oriente, Madrid. (Explore 22/12/2015) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

When The River Turns Blue... III :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Blue Hour Madrid by Sandy Duncan Rudd, on Flickr

IMG_7260_web by Anna Pekunova, on Flickr

Metro, Gran Vía. Madrid. (Explore 23/09/15) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Plantas y flores, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Country Profile: Spain by Continental Current, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real, Jardines de Sabatini, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

DSC_1584 by Nehemías Herrera Dorta, on Flickr

DSC_1593 by Nehemías Herrera Dorta, on Flickr

PACMA VII by Z-Nas, on Flickr

Madrid desde mi barrio by Jose Boulandier Madrid, on Flickr

flash! by Montserrat Pin - Aire.org, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá, Plaza de la Independencia, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2012 Spanje 0460 Madrid by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2012 Spanje 0477 Madrid by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2012 Spanje 0478 Madrid by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2012 Spanje 0479 Madrid by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2012 Spanje 0438 Madrid by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

6799-Palacio de Comunicaciones by Michael Frank, on Flickr

DSC_6399 by Mathew Mobley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_APS6135 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-3 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-4 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-13 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-19 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Noches de Navidad en la Puerta del Sol by Bob Fisher, on Flickr

Madrid - Árbol de Navidad, mirando hacia el reloj de la Puerta del Sol by Bob Fisher, on Flickr

#Madrid by night! #Christhmas by datasabueso, on Flickr

Madrid by Solewalker, on Flickr

Madrid by Adam Bardh, on Flickr

Walk Under the Moon by jesus pena, on Flickr

2015-12-23 Navidad 19 by R.M.S. Fotografía, on Flickr

Chamartin by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniel López, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1502-Calle Bailén Ferraz 22,4 MB 7329 × 4902 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Tiovivo. Plaza de Oriente, Madrid. (Explore 22/12/2015) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Sanchinarro - Metro Ligero by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Y siempre todo debe seguir girando, para seguir soñando. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by dario dp, on Flickr

Madrid by dario dp, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by robe_mac, on Flickr


----------



## Martincito

Amazing city!!


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0089 by Milton Sarria-Paja, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by CarlosCFrias, on Flickr

Parque del Retiro by Blanca de Francisco, on Flickr

Atardecer en las calles de Madrid... by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr

a tourist guide and his audience by Frans van Beers, on Flickr

Calle Montera by Garimba Rekords, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de España by diegoperezabascal, on Flickr

Torres_Madrid by saulgobio, on Flickr

madrid, calle raimundo fernandez by jorgelbregante, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Devanon, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid de punta a punta by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Gran Vía en Madrid by lily hayley pope, on Flickr

20140829 - Sunbathe in downtown by humphr3y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1502-Calle Bailén Ferraz 22,4 MB 7329 × 4902 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by robe_mac, on Flickr

When The River Turns Blue... III :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-30 Ventas :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Big City by angheloflores, on Flickr

Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr

Torres de Madrid by David Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

La Vela by Alberto Sen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Santiago Bernabéu #espana #madrid #españa #spain #realmadrid #sports #history #futbol #soccer #travel #travels #traveler #travelers #traveller #travelling #travelgram #instatravel #traveladdict #stadium #field #pitch by Real Madrid @Bernabeu, on Flickr

Posing - Madrid by André Yabiku, on Flickr

09_Animal_Cops by Veintemillas, on Flickr

Mañana de Domingo by Oscar F. Hevia, on Flickr

The Royal Palace in #Madrid #Spain القصر الملكي في العاصمة الاسبانية #مدريد #اسبانيا by Kuwaiti Muwali, on Flickr

Insula by rafa_luque, on Flickr

Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CiBeles by Manu G-s, on Flickr

Hotel Palace Madrid by Javier Vidueira, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid / Christmas in Madrid by Javier Vidueira, on Flickr

Callao by Manu G-s, on Flickr

Madrid by Franz Van Pelt, on Flickr

Madrid by Franz Van Pelt, on Flickr

_DSC1502-Calle Bailén Ferraz 22,4 MB 7329 × 4902 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Calle Preciados en la Navidad de 2015 by Enrique Palacio S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid by BARREIRO&REY ( barreiroyrey.es ), on Flickr

R0130266-1 by dustette, on Flickr

AMP_2209_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4 - Plaza Santa Ana (Madrid) - Statue de Federico García Lorca (scène de nuit) by Michel Lebel-Dumis, on Flickr

Ópera by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Madrid by squishyray, on Flickr

Ruta teatralizada 'Letras y Espadas' by Casa Museo Lope de Vega, on Flickr

A Real Hero. by Sebastian Munoz, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Tiovivo. Plaza de Oriente, Madrid. (Explore 22/12/2015) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Untitled by angheloflores, on Flickr

Moonlit Dreams :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset II :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

AMP_0868_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (Atocha) - Octubre 2015 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Senado, Plaza de España, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


¿Y si os poneis a cubierto? - Madrid Plaza de España Project by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


"Relaxing cup of café con leche in la Plaza Mayor" by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


_ISD2847 by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr

Madrid city center, Gran Vis Spain by dsv_25, on Flickr

Metro Callao by David Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Fiera Corrupia

Madrid by Kamal Keerthi Chandan, en Flickr

Seat 600E #madrid#seat600#seat#pelotilla#vintage#car#cars#auto#automobile#streetcar#streetparking#parkedinthestreet#soloparking#drivetastefully#carporn#carspotting#fiat600#vintagecar#voitureancienne#voiture#instacar#instaauto#instacars#instacoche#coche#vi by Real Madrid @Bernabeu, en Flickr

Clasicismo y modernismo por los cielos... #madrid #madridmemola #Travel #beautiful #Spain #iphoneonly #iphonography #iphonagrapher by Javier Milans del Bosch, en Flickr

Río Manzanares. Madrid by MadridFotos, en Flickr

Río Manzanares por la calle Aniceto Marinas. Madrid by MadridFotos, en Flickr

А теперь Мадрид: еще один прекрасный город (мои архивные фотографии) #travelphotography #travel #urban #urbanphotography #photo #фото #фотография #путешествияпомиру #nikonphotography #madrid by Ira Veter, en Flickr

А теперь Мадрид: еще один прекрасный город (мои архивные фотографии) #travelphotography #travel #urban #urbanphotography #photo #фото #фотография #путешествияпомиру #nikonphotography #madrid by Ira Veter, en Flickr

Plaza Oriente, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr

Marquesina by Oscar F. Hevia, on Flickr

Estanque y Monumento Alfonso XII... by José Pestana, on Flickr

IMG_20160215_191450 by afnavarrete, on Flickr

151003 Colegio Alemán Grüntuch Ernst Arch. y Lützow7 Paisajist. 2015. 36137 by Javier, on Flickr

Calle de Alcalá. Madrid by La magia de la luz, on Flickr

Madrid shops and restaurants-7 by John Alexander, on Flickr

Madrid St. outside Basque Restaurant by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## TopoGigio

I wanted to make a video like this since a long time ago, although I have used a smartphone


----------



## christos-greece

Parroquia de San Manuel y San Benito, Parque del Retiro by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Plaza Segovia Nueva, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid by Chase Bartholomew, on Flickr

You captivate me by Hope for the hopeless, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Nina V, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid Skyline by Tim H., on Flickr


----------



## Demeter_

Visited Spain last year for four days.

Spent the days in *Madrid*, with a visit to *Cordoba* and *Sevilla* via train.

Loved the historical architecture and the dry landscape towards the south.

Some images/slides in 4K video.


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1012 by evsmitty, on Flickr

IMG_1010 by evsmitty, on Flickr

IMG_1011 by evsmitty, on Flickr

IMG_1023 by evsmitty, on Flickr

IMG_1022 by evsmitty, on Flickr

Madrid, la ciudad en invierno. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Pza. Callao 2015 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

4 torres by mazaPam, on Flickr

Madrid_Noche by Kini Franco, on Flickr

Gran Via at night by Maya Palmer, on Flickr

Spain_277_Madrid_130521.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_257_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Spain_218_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trees and bench at park of the Pleasant Retreat in Madrid by [email protected], on Flickr

MADRID-23 by miguelangel_canovas, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0483_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0457_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0450_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid Metropolis by jrodphoto305, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0303_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0240_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá-Madrid by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alone In The Business ... :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Ancient Madrid by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

The Sound Of Goodbye :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Edificio España :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Gran Vía by robe_mac, on Flickr

Edificio España by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

La Habana (11) by Javier Martín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Este de Madrid desde el Edificio Telefónica by Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, on Flickr

Sur de Madrid desde el Edificio Telefónica by Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, on Flickr

Foto a la foto by Bea Miriam, on Flickr

The Sound Of Goodbye :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Cruce de Goya con Alcalá, Madrid. (Explore 07/02/2016) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid´s night by José Luis Álvarez Esteban, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alone In The Business ... :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Gran Via - Madrid Enero 2016 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Luces del Skyline by Sergio Pinilla, on Flickr

Este de Madrid desde el Edificio Telefónica by Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, on Flickr

_MG_8313 Tejados del centro de Madrid.jpg 13,5 MB 5511 × 3674 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Anochecer en la T4S & T4 by CAUT, on Flickr

Dusk - Skyline Madrid by CAUT, on Flickr

Madrid - "Skyline de Nuevos Ministerios desde la Casa de Campo by Bob Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City sunset by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Palacio Real by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Plaza de las Cortes, Carrera de San Jerónimo y Hotel Palace, Madrid. (Explore 27/01/2016) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Tiovivo. Plaza de Oriente, Madrid. (Explore 22/12/2015) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Almost Unreal by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Rojo. Cibeles, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid desde la Plaza Mayor! by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by naujdivad18, on Flickr

Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Looking Down La Gran Via by Halcon122, on Flickr

Madrid from a rooftop by Themindsreader, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 by iBydaute., on Flickr

MADRID 11-DICIEMBRE-2014 by jugarenequipo1, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*Sunrise in Madrid​*



cuando la ciudad despierta por Raúl Ruiz, en Flickr



100906 Viendo Amanecer Madrid en el final del verano 31261 por Javier, en Flickr



Amanecer02 por pradanjo, en Flickr



Lago casa campo. por Pedro RS, en Flickr



Los amaneceres de #Madrid #sky #clouds #cloudporn#sunrise #NH #nhhotels #nofilterneeded #nofilter por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



EL PIRULI por concursoamigos, en Flickr



Ella le pidió que la llevara al fin del mundo.  por Virginia García, en Flickr



Amanecer en el Estadio Santiago Bernabéu desde el edificio Feygón de la Castellana en Madrid / Rising the Sun, Santiago Bernabéu Stadium by me, Madrid 2015 por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



Gran Vía por Adolfo J. Rodríguez, en Flickr



Calle Alcalá por joseatorralba, en Flickr
​


----------



## Vaklston

^^ That last one :drool:


----------



## Vaklston

Next.


----------



## Vaklston

MADRID









ALMENDROS EN MADRID* Preciosos los almendros de la Quinta de los Molinos florecidos y ya cayendo los pétalos, te transporta al campo en un espectáculo digno de ver. by Disfrutimadres on Flickr.









Monumento a Felipe IV by EduardoROlivera on Flickr.









Recoletos y Torre de Colón. Madrid. by Airbeluga on Flickr.









Plaza de Oriente by EduardoROlivera on Flickr.









Edificio Plus Ultra Seguros. by Airbeluga on Flickr.









Palace Hotel, Madrid. by Airbeluga on Flickr.​


----------



## Vaklston

Symposium 2016: Madrid by microstrategy on Flickr.









Museo del Prado y San Jerónimo el Real. Madrid. by Airbeluga on Flickr.









Ayuntamiento de Madrid by Airbeluga on Flickr.









Arte a la ventana. by Airbeluga on Flickr.









Puertas de Europa bajo la lluvia by serpinifotografo on Flickr.









City sunset by felipe_gabaldon on Flickr.​


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid skyline by pinzales, on Flickr

IMG_3737 by Steeves Olsen, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

DSC_2842 by Reefan, on Flickr

DSC_0587.jpg by Teri, on Flickr

RGL_3959 by Ramón García, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*PASEO DE RECOLETOS/RECOLETOS AVENUE, MADRID
*



el Paseo de Recoletos de Madrid por pocohabilis, en Flickr



Paseo de Recoletos. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Nieve en Madrid. Biblioteca Nacional por Patriciática, en Flickr



National Library of Spain – Biblioteca Nacional de España, Madrid HDR por Marc, en Flickr



Madrid - Palacio del Marqués de Salamanca por Alejandro, en Flickr



Pabellón del Espejo. Paseo de Recoletos. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



el pabellon del espejo por isdulcinea Turin, Italy, en Flickr



Estacion de Recoletos - Cercanias Madrid por Ricardo, en Flickr



Monumento a Juan Valera en el Paseo de Recoletos. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Psicodelia por norber, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game

*BARRIO DE CHUECA/CHUECA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID
*



350/366: Chueca por Gonzalo Malpartida, en Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



© Proposición indecente... por Jessi©a__Ss, en Flickr



Mi reconocido problema con la comida🙈 por nancygreentweet, en Flickr



Chueca, Madrid por Michael Mullins, en Flickr



Chueca - Madrid por alfredoleonbulling, en Flickr

*CALLE DE LA LIBERTAD/FREEDOM STREET*



contraluz por koldo, en Flickr



Hortaleza por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Plaza-Chueca por Delaina Haslam, en Flickr



The colorful Plaza Chueca por Mike Y, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game

*GRAN VIA/GRAN VIA AVENUE, FROM ALCALÁ STREET TO MONTERA STREET, MADRID
*



Gran Via, Madrid. por Huevos Rotos, en Flickr



Gran Via, Madrid por Ivy Tseh, en Flickr



Spain, Madrid, Gran Via por gpratolongo, en Flickr

*ORATORIO DEL CABALLERO DE GRACIA 
A small seventeenth century church hidden among the great buildings of the early twentieth century*



Oratorio del Caballero de Gracia por Charles, en Flickr






Oratorio del caballero de Gracia, Gran Via, Madrid por j.labrado, en Flickr



Real Oratorio Caballero de Gracia * Madrid * BIC=RI-51-0001254 por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



mirror por Io robin, en Flickr



museo chicote, Madrid por Ángel Fernandez Núñez, en Flickr



Madrid Loewe Store por Natt Muangsiri, en Flickr





Grassy por Oscar F. Hevia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game

*COLONIA DEL VISO/EL VISO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID
*



Colonia de El Viso - Madrid por zamuntx, en Flickr



Casa en la colonia de El Viso, Madrid por zamuntx, en Flickr



Colonia de El Viso - Madrid por zamuntx, en Flickr



Calle Sil-Chamartín-04-2007 por Enrique Fidel, en Flickr



Colonia El Viso por Enrique Cordero, en Flickr



Calle Serrano-189-2007 por Enrique Fidel, en Flickr



Colonia de El Viso - Madrid por zamuntx, en Flickr



Colonia de El Viso - Madrid por zamuntx, en Flickr



Colonia de El Viso - Madrid por zamuntx, en Flickr



Oficinas en la colonia de El Viso, Madrid por zamuntx, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game

*AZCA/AZCA FINANCIAL DISTRICT, MADRID
*



AZCA, Madrid por Miguel A. Sancho, en Flickr



AZCA Madrid por HILARIO HERNANDEZ GOMEZ, en Flickr



Azca (Madrid) por Adolfo Garcia Rubio, en Flickr



azca, madrid por jou bolaño, en Flickr



Edificio en AZCA, Madrid por Miguel A. Sancho, en Flickr



Calle Orense por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Plaza Pablo Picasso (Madrid) por rmdnet, en Flickr

*NUEVOS MINISTERIOS METRO STATION AND COMMUTER TRAIN
*


nuevos ministerios metro station por Dave, en Flickr



_MG_8110 El Corte Inglés Castellana.jpg10,4 MB 5560 × 3707 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Torre Picasso por Brunella Diez, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Bajando a Lavapies by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Rush !!! (Original Version) :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Mist and steel by jose luis cueto, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-30 Costa Rica :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

City sunset by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, Skyline desde la Casa de Campo. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

I love Madrid! 

I wonder... Is there something not to love about Madrid?


----------



## Castor_Game

*LAVAPIÉS/LAVAPIÉS NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID
*



Lavapiés por Raúl Alegría, en Flickr



Calle de Lavapiés. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr


Café por Arrebatos, en Flickr



MADRID LAVAPIES por javier baztan, en Flickr



Lavapies, Madrid por Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, en Flickr



05 Roa Tabacalera Centro alternativo 31193 por Javier, en Flickr



Indias en Lavapiés por Irene Galán, en Flickr



30b Graffitis Calle Doctor Fourquet Madrid 31380 por Javier, en Flickr



UNED Escuelas Pías Biblioteca Exterior 10698 por Javier, en Flickr



Escuelas Pias de San Fernando por Rubén Hernández Carretero, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

15 06 Madrid Downtown 001.jpg by John Taylor, on Flickr

Gran Via at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr

Gran Via at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr

Madrid by Travel Review City, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Fachadas de Lavapiés, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*CALLE SERRANO/SERRANO STREET, FROM INDEPENDENCIA SQUARE TO EMBASSY OF UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (DIEGO DE LEÓN STREET), MADRID
*



Serrano desde Alcalá por Toni Álvarez Juy -EnfocaMe, en Flickr

*NATIONAL ARCHAEOLOGICAL MUSEUM*



Museo Arqueológico Nacional. Calle Serrano. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr



05 Jardines del Descubrimiento, Madrid por jramon, en Flickr



Calle Serrano, Madrid por We Believe in Beauty, en Flickr



La Fuente y el Río por Pablo Serrano, 1973. Calle Serrano. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Hoss Intropía por Nacho Viñau Ena., en Flickr



Calle Serrano. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Edificio Fernando Higueras. Calle Serrano. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Embajada Americana! por Tenchizard, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game

*CALLE DE LA PRINCESA/PRINCESA STREET, MADRID
*



JOFZ_MADmo075s por Juanjo Fernández, en Flickr



Calle Princesa, Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr



Calles de Madrid por Manuel, en Flickr



plaza de los cubos por Jose Carlos, en Flickr



IMG_3503 por Rubén Vique, en Flickr



El Ocaso. Calle Princesa. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



melia-princesa-filasa por Carlos Ayani, en Flickr



Iglesia del Buen Suceso por Miguel Angel Rodrigez Garcia, en Flickr



Zara Princesa (Argüelles) por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Cuartel General del Ejército del Aire, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game

*PARQUE DEL CAPRICHO/CAPRICHO (CAPRICE) PARK, MADRID
*



DSC_8564 por Musta - Ampa Mekhezzem, en Flickr



El Capricho (Madrid) por Julio Rubio, en Flickr



salón de baile por jemotilla, en Flickr



El Capricho en primavera 67 por Miquel, en Flickr



22 Casa de la Vieja por Félix, en Flickr



Parque El Capricho3 por José Ángel Morente Valero, en Flickr



Invitation por Adbembow Doe, en Flickr



Parque de El Capricho por César Viteri Ramirez, en Flickr



2010 Parque del Capricho (Madrid) - España por Juan, en Flickr



(050/15) El Templo de Baco en el parque del Carpicho por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Late snow in Madrid by Jose Maria Cuellar, on Flickr

Surrounding buildings by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

She's A River II :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Marqués de Valdeiglesias esquina Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

City sunset by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Este de Madrid desde el Edificio Telefónica by Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cibeles :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

#architechture #buildings #urban #ancient #modern #cityscape #europe #india #madrid #gothic #chicago #abstract #street #design #designer #officebuildings #lovemycity #house #architecturelovers #rome #archdaily #traditional #italy #golden #thailand #histor by GERARDO Romero Montiel, on Flickr

Mist and steel by jose luis cueto, on Flickr

El Retiro - Cae la noche sobre el estanque by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

anochecer by manolo leiro, on Flickr

Walking without looking by Juan Photo Mad, on Flickr

The voice by Héctor Cobos, on Flickr

DSC_8272 by Zordius Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

madrid-downtown-metropolis by languatravel, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

La flor by Fernando Patón Rosillo, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*BARRIO DE LOS JERÓNIMOS/LOS JERÓNIMOS NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID
*



Madrid por Nikos Emmanuel, en Flickr



29 Museo del Prado y San Jeronimo por Félix, en Flickr



Vista_general_Museo_del_Prado_HDR3 por Enrique Laukamp, en Flickr



Cason del Buen Retiro (3) por Pedro Francisco, en Flickr



Picture 246 por Cyradis, en Flickr



@Parque del Retiro por Carine Chu, en Flickr



Monumento héroes del 2 de mayo. Plaza Lealtad. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Montalbán. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid . Jardín Botánico por Caty, en Flickr

*BARRIO DE LOS JERÓNIMOS DESDE EL BARRIO DE CORTES/LOS JERÓNIMOS NEIGHBORHOOD FROM CORTES NEIGHBORHOOD*



Hotel Palace y los Jerónimos por Andres Guerrero, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Alcalá de Henares by Manuel Guerrero, on Flickr

PACMA VII by Z-Nas, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid, un día gris. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Jardines de Sabatini, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

DSC_1584 by Nehemías Herrera Dorta, on Flickr

DSC_1593 by Nehemías Herrera Dorta, on Flickr

Madrid desde mi barrio by Jose Boulandier Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid sunset by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Madrid cityscape Hello World Madrid City Cityscapes Urban Urban Geometry Urban Landscape M30 Highway Lifestyle Clouds And Sky Skyscraper Skyscrapers Sky Skyporn Traffic Movement by Juan Jiménez, on Flickr

Real Academia Española by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Mi terraza favorita by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

_DSC1837 Calle de La Sal 23,3 MB 6924 × 4621 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Gran Via - Madrid Enero 2016 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Campus, en el centro de Madrid / Campus, in the heart of downtown Madrid by Repsol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Casi es primavera...Alcalá de Henares (C. de Madrid). by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Soraya Valverde H., on Flickr

AMP_4856_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

In posa per la Champions by Francesco De Leo, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

El Retiro - Cae la noche sobre el estanque by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

_DSC1833 Calle de Postas 24 MB 7353 × 4907 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Mist and steel by jose luis cueto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Buscando inspiración by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

untitled (110 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (65 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (57 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

Por Malasaña. by Quintín Noriega, on Flickr

untitled (108 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Running Out Of Time :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid sunset by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Real Academia Española by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-30 Costa Rica :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Alone In The Business ... :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid oldtown by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Country Profile: Spain by Continental Current, on Flickr

Gran via by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ópera by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Madrid (Atocha) - Octubre 2015 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr


¿Y si os poneis a cubierto? - Madrid Plaza de España Project by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


"Relaxing cup of café con leche in la Plaza Mayor" by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urb12 X100_002 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr

These Boots Are Made for Walkin' by Camille Marotte, on Flickr

!!!!Como me gustan las calles de Madrid...!!! by nancygreentweet, on Flickr

2012 Spanje 1764 Madrid by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Senator by Andrés Guerrero, on Flickr

IMG_3851 by Smarshall88, on Flickr

Chamartin by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

1º de mayo en Madrid contra la pobreza social y salarial. by Cumbre Social Estatal, on Flickr

Imagen-de-la-Plaza-de-Canalejas-en-Madrid- by antonio braza, on Flickr

Madrid by Mariano Marin Atienza, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniel López, on Flickr

Madrid April 2016 by henning thomsen, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

I urgently needed to see some Madrid shots! Now I'm feeling a lot better... I guess I'm addicted to Madrid.


Thank you, Christos-Greece!


----------



## christos-greece

Cuatro Valencianas en la Puerta del Sol (VII) by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Pulseras team - Madrid Plaza de España Project by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

AMP_2209_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid by BARREIRO&REY ( barreiroyrey.es ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

N+R_baja_032 by Roberto Gomez, on Flickr

Ghosts On Paseo De Marti by Keith Watson Photography, on Flickr

N+R_baja_085 by Roberto Gomez, on Flickr

The walk by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr

Callejeando Madrid by solmenorphoto, on Flickr

Callejeando Madrid by solmenorphoto, on Flickr

Barrio de las Letras, Madrid (2016) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr

2012 Spanje 1848 Madrid by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Love this photo. For me Madrid it's the most beautiful city in Europe. It has anything!


----------



## christos-greece

Calle de Génova desde Plaza de Colón. Madrid by MadridFotos, on Flickr



Madrid sunset! por Javier Martinez Avedillo, en Flickr

Calle Montera hacia Puerta del Sol. Madrid by MadridFotos, on Flickr

Madrid skyline from Las Tablas by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Skate by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Plaza de Emilio Castelar. Madrid by MadridFotos, on Flickr

Un beso en la Puerta del Sol by Vic Martins, on Flickr

Puerta de Madrid by Viviendo Madrid, on Flickr

Torres Kio by Ruben Razola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monsoon Holi 2015 by José Antonio Módenes Fernández, on Flickr

Monsoon Holi 2015 by José Antonio Módenes Fernández, on Flickr

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Gran vía by Fernando García, on Flickr

Plaza España by Héctor Ferreiro, on Flickr

Calor by María Sáez, on Flickr

IMG_3565 by Trescastro, on Flickr

Madrid by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parroquia de San Manuel y San Benito, Parque del Retiro by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Plaza Segovia Nueva, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid by Chase Bartholomew, on Flickr

Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid Night by FBK01, on Flickr

untitled (57 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

A busker entertaining people in Plaza Mayor. by mihannofregatotuttiinomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt in Madrid^^ by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Memorial at the Parque del Retiro by Sebastian Trutz, on Flickr

Girls having fun in Madrid by giorgiette, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá-Madrid by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Old and New @ Puerta del Sol :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

The people's power by han_solo, on Flickr

veteran by TomasRabatin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

_DSF5943 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_DSF5936 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_DSF5903 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

_DSF5855 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

Deprisita... by Virginia Seguí, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Hotel Rooftop by amanda.hurwitt, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid 7 by Katherine Cornelison, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr 

Caminando hacia la Plaza Mayor by Lucía Morales Guinaldo, on Flickr

(119/16) Paseo del Borne - Palma de Mallorca by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Madrid Centro @ Night by Palatinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Fuente de Neptuno1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid - La Cibeles 2 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Basílica de la Concepción de Nuestra Señora. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by antonio braza, on Flickr

Running To Stand Still :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Thor holidays by jesus pena, on Flickr

P5200081 by Marco Sacchi, on Flickr

MADRID by javiermrkm, on Flickr

Tango in Calle Huertas, Madrid, Spain by Claudio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rush !!! :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

When I find the sky over Madrid by Jose Maria Cuellar, on Flickr

Madrid - La Cibeles 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid - Fuente de Neptuno1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

IMG_4209 by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

#colon #madrid #madridmemola #instamadrid #igersmadrid #igersespaña #igersspain #estaes_madrid #estaes_espania #ig_spain #photooftheday #movilgrafias #ig_madrid #loves_madrid #loves_spain #architecture #building #city #madrid_monumental #cityscape #madrid by Datasabueso Madrid, on Flickr

IMG_4268 by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid Night by FBK01, on Flickr

Plaza de Ramales, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid Skyline by Tim H., on Flickr

Las cuatro torres son el simbolo del Madrid moderno. Torre Foster, torre PWC, torre de Cristal y torre Espacio by Flickr Oficial de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, on Flickr

Madrid Downtown by Sven Wildschut, on Flickr

Plaza de las Cortes by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

A busker entertaining people in Plaza Mayor. by mihannofregatotuttiinomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_APS6135 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-3 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-4 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-13 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-19 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid by @pabl0gallard0, on Flickr

_DSC4058 Luces de Preciados.jpg25,6 MB7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Plaza de Isabel II, Madrid by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0587.jpg by Teri, on Flickr

RGL_3959 by Ramón García, on Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr



© Proposición indecente... por Jessi©a__Ss, on Flickr



Chueca, Madrid por Michael Mullins, on Flickr



Chueca - Madrid por alfredoleonbulling, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr



contraluz por koldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3737 by Steeves Olsen, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

DSC_2842 by Reefan, on Flickr

DSC_0587.jpg by Teri, on Flickr

RGL_3959 by Ramón García, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eurydice by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid by Matija Topfer, on Flickr

Geranios. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Calle Lope de Vega esquina calle del León, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Vida. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid - La Cibeles 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

2015 E50 Madrid-12 by arturodelmundo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

outfit look primavera spring street style trendy taste inspiration dress vestido casual mango azul deportivas etnicas sneakers bag bolso tita madrid_12 by Trendy Taste, on Flickr

Calle San Quintín by Eugenia, on Flickr

Henares by Antonio L, on Flickr

Señoritas by Fredrik Forsberg, on Flickr

Madrid by Ambra Rebecchi, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain / October 2015 by Natasha Chechneva, on Flickr

Madrid by Ambra Rebecchi, on Flickr

Palacio real de Madrid by Fernando Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Geranios. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Alcalá de Henares - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Vida. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, Calle de Pedro Muñoz Seca by La magia de la luz, on Flickr

Teatro Real by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Madrid,Callao. by C.F.A.L., on Flickr

Madrid - Fuente de Neptuno1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Looking for a bar by Fredrik Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A fantasy world by Enrique Palacio S., on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Valentina Paramore ♥, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by Valentina Paramore ♥, on Flickr

Untitled by Valentina Paramore ♥, on Flickr

Untitled by Valentina Paramore ♥, on Flickr

Atocha by Valentina Paramore ♥, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by Valentina Paramore ♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D.E.F. Madrid / Diálogos Electro Flamencos_11.06.2016 by INTERMEDIAE [Creación Contemporánea], on Flickr

Madrid by Gonzalo Veron, on Flickr

D.E.F. Madrid / Diálogos Electro Flamencos_11.06.2016 by INTERMEDIAE [Creación Contemporánea], on Flickr

D.E.F. Madrid / Diálogos Electro Flamencos_11.06.2016 by INTERMEDIAE [Creación Contemporánea], on Flickr

Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

A glimpse of Spanish summer ( Madrid) by justine lattion, on Flickr

Vive y deja vivir. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de las Cortes, Carrera de San Jerónimo y Hotel Palace, Madrid. (Explore 27/01/2015) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: A-1 Las Tablas :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

_DSC1502-Calle Bailén Ferraz 22,4 MB 7329 × 4902 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Madrid desde el norte by Raúl RG, on Flickr


Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Eugercios, on Flickr


Madrid, Conde Duque. by Eugercios, on Flickr


Madrid Day 1 by GlassesNGlitter, on Flickr


_MG_6804 Boca de metro Sevilla de Madrid.jpg12,2 MB 5616 × 3744 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9573 by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

IMG_9621_2_3_tonemapped by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Calle. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA), Madrid by KikePSans, on Flickr

_IC_0530 by Michael Caithness ARPS, on Flickr

_IC_0722 by Michael Caithness ARPS, on Flickr

_IC_0718-Edit by Michael Caithness ARPS, on Flickr

Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

Madrid by antonio braza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estanque, Parque del Retiro, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Estanque, Parque del Retiro, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Estanque, Parque del Retiro, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Urb08 D200_393 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. by Caty, on Flickr

Bazzoka confeccionado con tejido humano by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Riguroso Directo by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - La Cibeles 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Highway to Heaven by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Monumento a los mártires de la religión y de la patria by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr

Madrid by Tatagitana, on Flickr

IMG_1688 by cammaert, on Flickr

The streets of Madrid_035 by Luca Passoni, on Flickr

Dias de Latina by Fran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Palace of Madrid by Mikhail Zhidko, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid, Spain by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

madrid (desde el teleferico) - dia 3 by ibetcid, on Flickr

DSC02895 by GrinjA, on Flickr

Madrid 2010 by marcorusso, on Flickr

_MG_6595 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr

2010-01-260 Short trip Spain Madrid loop West by SeimenBurum, on Flickr

_TJA0671Т.jpg by TJArtPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People walking on the street, Madrid, Spain. by doctor.calavera, on Flickr

Madrid by Iván Berrocal, on Flickr

Madrid city centre, Puerta del Sol by doctor.calavera, on Flickr

IMG_3851 by Smarshall88, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid by Elizabeth Great, on Flick

Madrid, Paseo de la Castellana. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Hotel Rooftop by amanda.hurwitt, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by CarlosCFrias, on Flickr

Parque del Retiro by Blanca de Francisco, on Flickr

Atardecer en las calles de Madrid... by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr

a tourist guide and his audience by Frans van Beers, on Flickr

Calle Montera by Garimba Rekords, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Temple of Debod and Tower of Madrid by Gerardo Roca, on Flickr

Unforgettable Fire I by slava_kushvalieva, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_032 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Santa Polonia con Moratín. Lugares anónimos. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid - Fuente de Neptuno1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Caminando #street #photooftoday #photoofday #photooftheday #photography #photo #photoshop #photoshopcc #enlight #enlightapp #apple #ipadpro #applepencil #madrid #spain #huertas #nikon #nikonphotography #contrast #calle by Adrián Senra Lahoz, on Flickr

20120527_MadridSquare by Jae Boggess, on Flickr

Madrid by jose villena, on Flickr

Chica por Madrid by PHLARE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ruta teatralizada 'Letras y Espadas' by Casa Museo Lope de Vega, on Flickr

A Real Hero. by Sebastian Munoz, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Bordes urbanos, caminos de hierro, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

IMG_7797_web by Anna Pekunova, on Flickr

When The River Turns Blue... III :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metro, Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Temple of Debod by ♥ Card-Photo.com, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_194 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Alone In The Business ... :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Luces del Skyline by Sergio Pinilla, on Flickr

Este de Madrid desde el Edificio Telefónica by Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Looking Down La Gran Via by Halcon122, on Flickr

Madrid from a rooftop by Themindsreader, on Flickr

Gran Via in Madrid, Spain, Europe. by timvermeulen12, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by sky_hlv, on Flickr

MADRID NAVIDAD 2014 RED DE SAN LUIS 1642 21-12-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Madrid #2 by Woodeh, on Flickr

Caminando hacia la Plaza Mayor by Lucía Morales Guinaldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Roberto, on Flickr

DSC_3511 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_1479 by Context Travel, on Flickr

The Call by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid . by My Photography Vision., on Flickr

Madrid gay Pride 2016 . by My Photography Vision., on Flickr

Madrid, seen from Circulo de Bellas Artes, skyline, snow caps Guadarama Mountains by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Country Profile: Spain by Continental Current, on Flickr

Madrid roof V2 2015 by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Untitled by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr

Entering The Quad by T. Brian Jones, on Flickr

Gate in front of the Royal Palace of Madrid Spain by camera30f, on Flickr

Street lights by misha otaared, on Flickr

Madrid street by Jorge, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid at Night 2 by Jaroslav Ezr, on Flickr

_DSC1942-Calle Fernando VI Barceló 24,1 MB 7333 × 4895 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Madrid 2016 - 246 by leandermans, on Flickr

Gran Via by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Gran Via by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid 2016 - 167 by leandermans, on Flickr

DSC_3511 by Context Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ATARDECER DE OTOÑO EN LA PLAZA DE CALLAO, MADRID. AUTUMN EVENING AT CALLAO SQUARE, MADRID by jolumur, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

DSC_0149 by oradude23, on Flickr

Madrid en estado puro by BorFm88, on Flickr

Madrid by 74prof, on Flickr

0137 - 10150668_10152564966669912_6025262891075057371_n by itboediman, on Flickr

Estanque del Retiro, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

untitled (110 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (65 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (57 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

Por Malasaña. by Quintín Noriega, on Flickr

untitled (108 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Buscando inspiración by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ópera by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

A Real Hero. by Sebastian Munoz, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Snapseed by Michael, on Flickr

Madrid by squishyray, on Flickr

Ruta teatralizada 'Letras y Espadas' by Casa Museo Lope de Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I miss this view by Violeta López, on Flickr

Street Photo 1510_013 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

DSC_1257 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_1392 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_1479 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_1484 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_1310 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_1484 by Context Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Buen Retiro Park madrid by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

madrid_spain by skoeni, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Devanon, on Flickr

Madrid de punta a punta by marcosnr92, on Flickr

2014-08-10 Madrid Noche 07 by COULD 2.0, on Flickr

_DSC9813 London a rainy day.jpg23,6 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

El honor es mi divisa by Perfectly Placed Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

OMG


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Day 1 by GlassesNGlitter, on Flickr


_MG_6804 Boca de metro Sevilla de Madrid.jpg12,2 MB 5616 × 3744 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Cielo Rojo Encendido by CAUT, on Flickr

Madrid by Only simple photos, on Flickr

Catedral de la Almudena, Madrid by Ana >>> f o t o g r a f í a s, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Edificio España by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

España en Otoño :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Local architecture by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid - Gran Via by Substant Photography, on Flickr

DSC_1470 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_1257 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_1498 by Context Travel, on Flickr

Alcalá de Henares - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

The Sound Of Goodbye :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

upload by gerardo velasquez, on Flickr

2016-07-18 Madrid Río 021.jpg by Juan Carlos López del Amo, on Flickr

2016-07-18 Madrid Río 044.jpg by Juan Carlos López del Amo, on Flickr

Madrid-España by Feeer Duran, on Flickr

Untitled by lederon, on Flickr

Retiro, Madrid by lederon, on Flickr

Gran Via. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Gran Vía de Madrid by Teresa Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

You captivate me by Hope for the hopeless, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

Trees and bench at park of the Pleasant Retreat in Madrid by [email protected], on Flickr

MADRID-23 by miguelangel_canovas, on Flickr

Madrid - in and around 'Gran Via' by campese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4667 by David Carpio Cañas, on Flickr

Cibeles by Jose Feito, on Flickr

Ahi está, viendo pasar el tiempo La Puerta de Alcalá by Eduardo Roberto Olivera Hernández, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Enrique Ramos, on Flickr

El Rastro by juanda021282, on Flickr


Madrid Day 1 by GlassesNGlitter, on Flickr


_MG_6804 Boca de metro Sevilla de Madrid.jpg12,2 MB 5616 × 3744 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Cielo de Madrid 1 (1 de 1) by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20160724_184646v2 by Luis Miguel Munilla, on Flickr

Street Photography - Leica Monochrom - Leica SA 21mm f4 - Urban Photo - Madrid by Jhon Bosch, on Flickr

Wonder Woman. Madrid. by Stubwoi, on Flickr

IglesiaSubterranea by picaraza, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcala by D168629K, on Flickr

_CSC1575 by vicar59, on Flickr

_DSC1565 by vicar59, on Flickr

Mercado de San Miguel by Angel Galayo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## kurt82

thanks for the pics! This is the best city in the whole world!


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by amine khattou, on Flickr

20160618031 by gahong's global explorer, on Flickr

Puerta del Jardín Botánico de Madrid by Manuel, on Flickr

m; by ana vera martin, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid by D168629K, on Flickr

. by Roberto, on Flickr

DSC_0036 by Ferdy Marnez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by iviberrO, on Flickr

Vista desde el Parque del Oeste: Palacio Real, la Almudena, San Francisco. by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Templo de DebodTemplo de Debod, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Este de Madrid desde el Edificio Telefónica by Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, on Flickr

Sur de Madrid desde el Edificio Telefónica by Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, on Flickr

Foto a la foto by Bea Miriam, on Flickr

The Sound Of Goodbye :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real de Madrid #España #Architecture #Landmark #EuroTrip #Photography Shot with Nikon D3100 by Fer Amarante, on Flickr

25 150821 BBVA Las Tablas Herzog & de Meuron 33435 by Javier, on Flickr

Metro, Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


"Relaxing cup of café con leche in la Plaza Mayor" by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


Plaza de España (Project): De Madrid al cielo (or beyond)... by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr

Madrid, Ribera del Manzanares (19-04-2015) (21) by IZA, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC2902 Madrid Norte12,2 MB 7000 × 4672 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Feedback by Juan Photo Mad, on Flickr

Madrid. Mercado de San Miguel by María Galán, on Flickr

Inside ourselves by Juan Photo Mad, on Flickr

Madrid, 2016. by Jontxu Fernandez, on Flickr

. by Roberto, on Flickr

Lady on stairs by Juan Photo Mad, on Flickr

Film - Street Phopotography - Leica M3 - Leica Summicron Collapsible 5cm f2 - Yellow filter - TriX 400 - Ilfosol3 - Urban Photo - Madrid by Jhon Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle Arenal. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

484 - EMT Madrid by El Intercambiador, on Flickr

Gran vía esquina calle Alcalá, Madrid by tommyferraz, on Flickr

IMG_1164 by Valerii Besklubyi, on Flickr

IMG_1198 by Valerii Besklubyi, on Flickr

Exposición en el Palacio de Cristal by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Love the canopies giving shadow onto the street by James Scantlebury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Cityscape 7961 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr

Street Photo 1607_036 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

DSC03366 by Ralf Schattschneider, on Flickr

Calle Mayor. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

DSC_1257 by Context Travel, on Flickr

untitled by Christina Long, on Flickr

#madrid #momentos #semaforos #summer by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Klara by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

A Game of Shadows ... by Vladimir Lazarov, on Flickr

Temple of Debod and Tower of Madrid by Gerardo Roca, on Flickr

DSC_3511 by Context Travel, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamín Mejías, on Flickr

Untitled by J. Mario Franco, on Flickr

Plaza Castilla by Rober Xtreet, on Flickr

Metrópolis y Gran Vía by Héctor Gómez Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Side Show by fvorcasmic, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3154 by Context Travel, on Flickr

Urb16 X100_097 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid by Bryan Fish, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudia Gómez, on Flickr

DSC_7561 by Gaetano Prisco, on Flickr

Urban Explorers by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamín Mejías, on Flickr


----------



## ZST

By Javier Martinez Moran: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22337113348


----------



## christos-greece

Gran via madrid by ErwinLodrage, on Flickr

Plaza de España by Diego Pérez Abascal, on Flickr

Madrid de punta a punta by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr

Hotel Senator by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

Torre de Madrid by Dani, on Flickr

"The Promotion of World Peace through Inter-Faith Dialogue & Global Political Discourse" (Madrid, Spain; July 15th - 17th, 2014) by Institute for Cultural Diplomacy (ICD), on Flickr

Sol (Madrid, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr

Cibeles at Madrid by Kevin Fernández, on Flickr

The Royal Silver Mirror :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notas de Extramuros 1609_00x by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

View from Telecomunications Palace of Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Palace of Telecomunications - Madrid -Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Campo del Moro - Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

View from Círculo de Bellas Artes - Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Santa Iglesia Catedral de Santa María la Real de la Almudena by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr

Cars in Madrid by dj_sharik, on Flickr

Students on the move. by f22photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Mediodía en Madrid by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Madrid, October 2016 by Heikki Ervast, on Flickr

DSC_1387 by Jacinto Jiménez Venzalá, on Flickr

Unamed. by Gaël Berthon, on Flickr

El Retiro en otoño by Daniel Prats, on Flickr

20151010-103837-1-Madrid by Juan Ramos, on Flickr

Recuerdos en BN 291/366 Diaz de lluvia en Madrid. #igers #igersmadrid #instagramers #instalike #instamood #bn #bw_lover #bw #blancoynegro #blackandwhite #monotone #picoftheday #bestoftheday #madridgrafias #madrid #madridmola #estaes_madrid #street #stre by José Luis Sánchez Martín, on Flickr

The wedding couple. by f22photographie, on Flickr


----------



## colsec

christos-greece said:


> Madrid by David Fidalgo Martín, on Flickr
> 
> Almudena´s Cathedral - Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr
> 
> Madrid Rio 2016 by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr
> 
> Mil ciudades by Fernando Rueda, on Flickr
> 
> Highway to Heaven by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr
> 
> Masivo. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr
> 
> Gran Vía de Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr
> 
> Moncloa by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


The fourth pic is from a colombian city man !is te Cacique Shopping Center in Bucaramana,is not Madrid.


----------



## christos-greece

4 Gigants At Dusk by servalpe, on Flickr


_MG_5233 by k_atalog, on Flickr


Madrid Abandonada - Gran Via by Eloi Omella, on Flickr


Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Eugercios, on Flickr


Madrid, Conde Duque. by Eugercios, on Flickr


Madrid Day 1 by GlassesNGlitter, on Flickr

Madrid. 2015. by Jose Perez, on Flickr

En las calles by Agustín Matos, on Flickr

En las calles by Agustín Matos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

(0061) Iglesia de las Calatravas (Madrid) by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres. Madrid. 3/2014_5935jpg by Antonio Medina Ruiz, on Flickr

"Plaza Mayor" Madrid "Gómez de Mora" Rascacielos de Cava alta by Vicente Camarasa, on Flickr

Cava Baja by Tym, on Flickr

Estático by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Meeting place by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Calles Luchana y Covarrubias. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Obelisco de Calatrava... by José Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Casi es primavera...Alcalá de Henares (C. de Madrid). by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Soraya Valverde H., on Flickr

AMP_4856_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

In posa per la Champions by Francesco De Leo, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

El Retiro - Cae la noche sobre el estanque by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Gran Vía (9 de 10) by Juanjo López, on Flickr

DSCN7595 by petercan2008, on Flickr

Tras la lluvia by Manuel Torres Rodriguez-Barbero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Iván Berrocal, on Flickr

Madrid roof V2 2015 by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Untitled by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr

Entering The Quad by T. Brian Jones, on Flickr

Gate in front of the Royal Palace of Madrid Spain by camera30f, on Flickr

DSC_0209 by Gianfranco Spezia, on Flickr

DSC_0160 by Gianfranco Spezia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El Tío Pepe by Manuel, on Flickr

ensimismado by Manuel, on Flickr

por la calle Preciados hacia la Puerta del Sol by Manuel, on Flickr

Street Photo 1607_00X by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Huelga de estudiantes Manifestación en Madrid #NoALasRevalidas del Sindicato de Estudiantes by Cumbre Social Estatal, on Flickr

DSCF1211 by V G, on Flickr

DSC_0160 by Gianfranco Spezia, on Flickr

Sol y Madrid by Malu Campello, on Flickr

Tras la lluvia by Manuel Torres Rodriguez-Barbero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riders in the sky by Carlos M.V., on Flickr

17th C Palacio de Santa Cruz, Madrid by Alan Aplin, on Flickr

(0061) Iglesia de las Calatravas (Madrid) by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Madrid, metro Manuel Becerra by Eduard Feliú, on Flickr

Puente de Toledo by Barcex, on Flickr

Madrid. Ensanche de Vallecas by Javier, on Flickr

Madrid black and white by diana andreea dragoman, on Flickr

Antiguo Hospital de Jornaleros. Calle Raimundo Fernández Villaverde. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. 2014. [Explore] by Jose Perez, on Flickr

Cloudy skyline by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Viejo vs Nuevo by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

Madrid - La Vela - Ciudad BBVA by Guillermo R., on Flickr

_DSC3369 Madrid skyline 5,5 MB 5500 × 3671 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Madrid skyline. by David Leo, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Paul Bousie, on Flickr

3 torres? by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Velazquez, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid, Decoracción 2015. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

F1130014 by Jamie Ashton, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Calor by María Sáez, on Flickr

Vendedor de souvenirs #fotografia #photography #streetphotography #madrid #colour #photooftheday #instadaily #instagood #NOSP by Juan J. Cánovas Castillo, on Flickr

 by Bárbara López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sanchinarro - Metro Ligero by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Ao Sol do Outono...Retiro. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Torres Kio - Madrid by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0697_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0667_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Old and New @ Puerta del Sol :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

m30 by yanet sarmiento gibson, on Flickr

Plaza de Canalejas by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Plaza de Canalejas by Arturo R Montesinos, on Flickr

Madrid - Fountain of Neptune Plaza Cánovas Del Castillo by Le Monde1, on Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno Madrid nocturna by José Glez y Lopez, on Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno (Madrid) by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr

2014-08-16 Madrid Noche 25 by R.M.S. Fotografía, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Carrera San Jerónimo hacia Paseo del Prado. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid skyline by pinzales, on Flickr

IMG_3737 by Steeves Olsen, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

DSC_2842 by Reefan, on Flickr

DSC_0587.jpg by Teri, on Flickr

RGL_3959 by Ramón García, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr

Cielo Rojo Encendido by CAUT, on Flickr

Madrid by Only simple photos, on Flickr

Catedral de la Almudena, Madrid by Ana >>> f o t o g r a f í a s, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ATARDECER DE OTOÑO EN LA PLAZA DE CALLAO, MADRID. AUTUMN EVENING AT CALLAO SQUARE, MADRID by jolumur, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

DSC_0149 by oradude23, on Flickr

Madrid en estado puro by BorFm88, on Flickr

Madrid by 74prof, on Flickr

0137 - 10150668_10152564966669912_6025262891075057371_n by itboediman, on Flickr

Estanque del Retiro, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2939 by djcooper35, on Flickr

IMG_2952 by djcooper35, on Flickr

At a Glance #streetselect #streetphotography #ig_bnw #streetdreamsmag #igers_philly #whyilovephilly #savephilly #peopledelphia #phillymasters #howphillyseesphilly #pocket_bnw #bnw_madrid #bnw_magazine #bnw_rose #bnw_just #rustlord_bnw #rustlord_street #jj by Christopher Fanelli, on Flickr

Maniobras en el Museo del Ferrocarril de Madrid, 11/11/2016 by mistrenets, on Flickr

Maniobras en el Museo del Ferrocarril de Madrid, 11/11/2016 by mistrenets, on Flickr

Maniobras en el Museo del Ferrocarril de Madrid, 11/11/2016 by mistrenets, on Flickr

Maniobras en el Museo del Ferrocarril de Madrid, 11/11/2016 by mistrenets, on Flickr

Mimetizzarsi... #myphoto #portrait #woman #mimetic #streetstyle #streetphotography #street #vacation #summer2016 #instantpic #photo #photooftheday #picoftheday #pic #instadaily #instadaily #instastyle #photoshoot #nature #travel #spain #madrid #playing #f by Alessio Cocilovo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1593 by Nehemías Herrera Dorta, on Flickr

Madrid desde mi barrio by Jose Boulandier Madrid, on Flickr

PACMA VII by Z-Nas, on Flickr

Lavapiés, Madrid. by Mariña Sánchez Testas, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Timo Kaspereit, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

Madrid - 4 by Christos Svolopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014-25-30 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr

20151010-194152-Madrid by Juan Ramos, on Flickr

Opera Madrid by Pamina Tamino, on Flickr

Madrid días 2 y 3 by Amparo Sofía Romero, on Flickr

Restaurante Cien Llaves by Casa de América, on Flickr

#madrid #spain #españa #granvia #calle #street #noche #night #recodo #calledelrecodo #albertosen #freelance #travel #streetphotography #canon #g7x by Alberto Sen, on Flickr

A la luz de la luna by Angel Galayo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid días 2 y 3 by Amparo Sofía Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thandi by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

2014-21-21 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr

Madrid-74 by shogunangel, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid by Ahmet Emrah ATES, on Flickr

Madrid by Robert Zanghi, on Flickr

_DSF3988 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

DSC_0091 by aitor prieto, on Flickr


----------



## Updator

¡Hola España! Saludo de la ciudad de Zamboanga, Filipinas!  ^^

¡Feliz navidad y próspero año nuevo! :cheers:


----------



## joselph22

Madrid es para mi una de las ciudades más bellas, de mejor gusto y urbanisticamente mejor planeadas. Me gusta por todos lados!


----------



## christos-greece

Barrio de Argüelles de Madrid by Manuel, on Flickr

Alonso Martinez Metro Station in Madrid by Madrid Uno, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón - Madrid, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Madrid - Metro - Estación de Pinar de Chamartín by Ingolf, on Flickr

Madrid (E), Plaza Castilla, Dec 2005 by _tunnel_, on Flickr

DSC0016 by uni2, on Flickr

Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr

Madrid Invierno by Juanma Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

Merry Christmas for you from Madrid


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Vicente Alfonso, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid by Damien Graham, on Flickr

MADRID NAVIDAD 2014 RED DE SAN LUIS 1642 21-12-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid (II) by Gonzalo Conde Sáez, on Flickr

navidad Madrid by Paloma Gail, on Flickr

MADRID NAVIDAD 2012 B 153 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Lugar donde estaba la Platería Martínez. Plaza Platería Martínez. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Red de San Luis by Joe Lomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid roof V2 2015 by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Untitled by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr

Entering The Quad by T. Brian Jones, on Flickr

Gate in front of the Royal Palace of Madrid Spain by camera30f, on Flickr

55-Madrid by meg williams2009, on Flickr

Deseos. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Fast Christmas #ProyectoFastChristmasJpl #madrid #christmas #xmas #night #light #longexposure #project #street #urban #vsco #igersspain #igersmadrid #fotonline_es #hallazgosemanal #theweekoninstagram #aristocrator #canonespaña #canonfrance #canon60d #cano by Javier Perez, on Flickr

[19/52] Clocks by Kimera Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Klara by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Side Show by fvorcasmic, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol (Madrid) by R.M.S. Fotografía, on Flickr

Fast Christmas en la calle Serrano 💎💎💎 #ProyectoFastChristmasJpl #madrid #christmas #xmas #night #light #longexposure #project #street #urban #vsco #igersspain #igersmadrid #fotonline_es #hallazgosemanal #theweekoninstagram #aristocrator #cano by Javier Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maggie at Skyline by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr
by Fer Amarante, on Flickr

Madrid by iviberrO, on Flickr

Vista desde el Parque del Oeste: Palacio Real, la Almudena, San Francisco. by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Templo de DebodTemplo de Debod, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Christmas in Gran Vía, Madrid by tommyferraz, on Flickr

Metropolis by Fernando Cifuentes, on Flickr

Mercadillo Navidad by Manuel Marcelo, on Flickr

2016. Madrid. by Angel Lahoz, on Flickr

Madrid - Gran Via by Vic-Designs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3154 by Context Travel, on Flickr

Urb16 X100_097 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid by Bryan Fish, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudia Gómez, on Flickr

DSC_7561 by Gaetano Prisco, on Flickr

Urban Explorers by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamín Mejías, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

estelas en madrid by Eusebio isidro, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres at night by Carlos Peña, on Flickr

Feliz 2017 🎆🎆🎆 ___________________________ Fast Christmas #ProyectoFastChristmasJpl #madrid #christmas #xmas #night #light #longexposure #project #street #urban #vsco #igersspain #igersmadrid #fotonline_es #hallazgosemanal #t by Javier Perez, on Flickr

Twixtmas in Madrid by Murray Scullion, on Flickr

Twixtmas in Madrid by Murray Scullion, on Flickr

Twixtmas in Madrid by Murray Scullion, on Flickr

Christmas in Gran Vía, Madrid by tommyferraz, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid by Fernando Carlos Villoro Graske, on Flickr

Madrid Navidad - Luces hacia La Puerta de la calle Alcalá by Bob Fisher, on Flickr

Tamara by Andrea Pina, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0587.jpg by Teri, on Flickr

RGL_3959 by Ramón García, on Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr



© Proposición indecente... por Jessi©a__Ss, on Flickr



Chueca, Madrid por Michael Mullins, on Flickr



Chueca - Madrid por alfredoleonbulling, on Flickr

Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr



contraluz por koldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Moncloa - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Madrid by Grzesiek Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Old Madrid at Night by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

2014-12-26 (Madrid) 9S6A4836-1 by yaothehobbit, on Flickr

Untitled by Jody Cusack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bankia Toweer viewed from Tetuan, Madrid by Scotty H.., on Flickr

Metro Callao by F.J. Sada, on Flickr

470 Calle del General Martínez Campos by Víctor M. Sastre, on Flickr

Absolutely yes Príncipe Pío by Trinquetes, on Flickr

DSC_0873 by Ronsel, on Flickr

Metro de Madrid, estación Oporto de la línea 6, andén central by galio, on Flickr

2012 Spanje 0433 Madrid by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

Boulevar de Juan Bravo by Pablo Olmeda, on Flickr

Metro de Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camino a clase by Álvaro Serrano, on Flickr

metro_arguelles by Javier Sanchez, on Flickr

Museo de escultura al aire libre by Alejandro, on Flickr

Colegio Jesús y María. Calle Juan Bravo. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Nuevos Ministerios by Daniel Lobo, on Flickr

Reyes medievales ante la calle Lepanto. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Calle Almudena hacia Mayor. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Calle Sevilla hacia Alcalá. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

IMG_1143 by Tim Schofield, on Flickr

Opera by Kris Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Honeymoon Picture (89) by hsobota, on Flickr

Calle de Virgen de los Peligros hacia calle Alcalá. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Fuente del canal by Carlos Rodríguez Luque, on Flickr

San Bernardo Metro Stop by Scott Andreas, on Flickr

Edificio de Fernando Higueras. Calle San Bernardo y Glorieta Ruiz Giménez. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Madrid / Spain: Metro station "Banco de Espana". Rainy night. by Werner Wittersheim, on Flickr

Plaza de Toros Las Ventas by Katia Garcia, on Flickr

Plaza Central - Central Square by Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Madrid_0005 by Joan, on Flickr


Madrid (Spain): buildings by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr


Navidad en Madrid by Estefanía Ávila, on Flickr


GranVia by **** Rando, on Flickr


Vista calle Alfonso XII Madrid by Omar García Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de las Ventas de Madrid by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

Casa del reloj by Juan M. Casillas, on Flickr

Calle Segovia hacia Viaducto de Bailén. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

IMG_0021 by Rubén Vique, on Flickr

Madrid by Marta Ribeiro, on Flickr

Madrid, mañana de invierno en el Retiro. by Fernando, on Flickr

Madrid Invierno by Juanma Izquierdo, on Flickr

Madrid - Metro - Estación de Avenida de América by Ingolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre del observatorio de las Escuelas Aguirre y Torre Valencia. Calles Alcalá y O'Donnell. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Masivo. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, Calle del León. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Red de San Luis by Joe Lomas, on Flickr

Begoña, Madrid by Kevin Pacheco, on Flickr

Madrid. Torre Europa. En segundo plano Torre Picasso. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

150821 BBVA Las Tablas Herzog & de Meuron 33522 by Javier, on Flickr

un giro teatral EXPLORE front page by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid skyline by pinzales, on Flickr

IMG_3737 by Steeves Olsen, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

DSC_2842 by Reefan, on Flickr

DSC_0587.jpg by Teri, on Flickr

RGL_3959 by Ramón García, on Flickr

Friendly smile by Daniel Prats, on Flickr

Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Jose Antonio Orgilés Ros, on Flickr

Geranios. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Nieve en Madrid by Adolfo Suarez, on Flickr

Madrid - El Retiro nevado hacia la Puerta de Alcalá by Bob Fisher, on Flickr

Madrid, yesterday night. Metropolis building (Explore, abril 20, 2013). by Fernando, on Flickr

Banco Bilbao. Calle Alcalá. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Palacio de Comunicaciones, Madrid by taftazani, on Flickr

Plaza de Santa Ana al caer el Sol by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Calle gran vía,y tienda Primark by Estefanía Ávila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de la Prensa,Gran Via, Madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr

Madrid, yesterday night. Metropolis building (Explore, abril 20, 2013). by Fernando, on Flickr

Gran Vía 27 - Casa Matesanz (Antonio Palacios) by Alejandro, on Flickr

Calle gran vía,y tienda Primark by Estefanía Ávila, on Flickr

Paseo de la Florida by Emilio I. Panizo, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres at night by Carlos Peña, on Flickr

M16E0217 by calle 33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Atlantico by kiwisack, on Flickr

Madrid by Omar Carbajal, on Flickr

Principe Pio by César Caracuel, on Flickr

san antonio de la florida 1 y 2 by Manuel, on Flickr

DSC01728 by Leander Pretorius, on Flickr

Metro - Carabanchel - Madrid by Cesar Pics, on Flickr

Marqués de Vadillo by Altusken, on Flickr

Puerta de Toledo, Madrid by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Plaza del Callao. by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

typischer erster eindruck by dadiolli, on Flickr

Inés Bauvé by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

_DSF0042 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid by Ana Tasis, on Flickr

20170121 10.000 madrileños y turistas colapsan el centro de Madrid para disfrutar con el desfile de las fiestas tradicionales de la Costa Blanca 09 by AQUÍ EN ELCHE, on Flickr

Yamaha FJR de la Guardia Civil al servicio de la Casa Real de España by Vehículos Policiales y Emergencias - Jose Luis Leal, on Flickr

Madrid by Lindsay Adams, on Flickr

Entre Antigüedades by Daniel Prats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

madrid-downtown-metropolis by languatravel, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

La flor by Fernando Patón Rosillo, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Juegos y Deportes tradicionales en la Semana del Deporte by Universidad Nebrija, on Flickr

Estación Diego de León by Alejandro Castro, on Flickr

Parque El Capricho III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

!...! - Instituto Cervantes - Calle Barquillo - Madrid by Mariano Da Ros, on Flickr

_MG_7393 by Alvaro Guzmán, on Flickr

Plaza_Del_Rey_View2_Madrid_10_2010 by chloestromberg, on Flickr

Calles de Madrid: La casa de Tócame Roque by Manuel, on Flickr

" Basílica Pontificia de San Miguel" MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 127 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

7348 MADRID CALLEJEANDO PZA VAZQUEZ DE MELLA N by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Crowd by Enric Archivell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Moncloa - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Madrid by Grzesiek Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Old Madrid at Night by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Madrid-0312 by \m/ Jina Estrada \m/, on Flickr

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

Great pics.


----------



## christos-greece

schweppes by Gazaro, on Flickr

Plaza de Ramales. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD, on Flickr

The Last Daylight :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Metropolis by Palcorau, on Flickr

Madrid - Gran Via 1 by Eloy Rodríguez, on Flickr

Madrid black and white by Diana  Andreea, on Flickr

Madrid by Elizabeth Great, on Flick

Madrid, Paseo de la Castellana. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Primavera. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

!...! - Instituto Cervantes - Calle Barquillo - Madrid by Mariano Da Ros, on Flickr

Calles de Madrid: La casa de Tócame Roque by Manuel, on Flickr

Plaza Vázquez de Mella, Chueca. Madrid by Carmen Voces, on Flickr

Plaza de Vázquez de Mella by Liber Yddos, on Flickr

Vazquez de Mella en pleno ambiente by Dani Oliver, on Flickr

Tramviaduct in metrostation by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Cibeles by night. - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

The color by Rolf M., on Flickr

EAT HERE, seriously. by Rolf M., on Flickr

Competencia profesional by ana gomez, on Flickr

Madrid by RV Santiso Photography, on Flickr

2017.01.21-22 Madrid - Huawei P9 (6) by Marià Sais, on Flickr

Raquel by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid by NicoShootRAW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

10 Fuente de los delfines 0114 by Javier, on Flickr

MNCARS El Pueblo Español tiene un camino que conduce a una estrella 31443 by Javier, on Flickr

08 Cabalgando sobre Madrid 10532 by Javier, on Flickr

15 Felipe III, por Juan de Bolonia y Pietro Tacca Plaza Mayor 36327 by Javier, on Flickr

35 Monumento a Alfonso XII 25372 by Javier, on Flickr

Casa del reloj by Juan M. Casillas, on Flickr

Madrid, Avenida Ciudad de Barcelona 20.04.2014 by The STB, on Flickr

Madrid by Giorgio Montalto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

04 Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA) 17427 by Javier, on Flickr

Madrid by Rex Harris, on Flickr

Congreso de los Diputados - Madrid by Simone Carpaneda, on Flickr

Casa De La Panaderia by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Casa entre calles Teruel y Bravo Murillo. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Ambiente de Lavapiés/Lavapies Atmosphere by Joe Lomas, on Flickr

Estación Parque Europa (MetroSur) by Enrique Gómez, on Flickr

Honeymoon Picture (89) by hsobota, on Flickr

Nocturna del Palacio Real, La Almudena, San Francisco El Grande y El Calderón by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dobles miradas tras la ventana by jesus pena, on Flickr

dread dog by Beatrice, on Flickr

Streets of Madrid by Peter McIlroy, on Flickr

Calle de los Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Javier Purroy cantando en Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr

Sunday morning by Jose Luis RDS, on Flickr

Madrid by RV Santiso Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

10 Fuente de los delfines 0114 by Javier, on Flickr

Alcorcón Central by Pilar F.G., on Flickr

Leganés Central by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

PALACIO DE LIRIA by Carlos Octavio Uranga, on Flickr

Alcorcón by Ayuntamiento de Alcorcón, on Flickr

Alcorcón by Ayuntamiento de Alcorcón, on Flickr

Boutique de #Loewe en la Milla de Oro #Salamanca #Madrid by hectorgil94, on Flickr

Alcorcón, España (Estación de Cercanías) by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo- Torrejon by antonio moreno miranda, on Flickr

Searching for gems by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr

Torre Europa y Torre Picasso en Madrid by Alex Rodríguez Pérez, on Flickr

Estadio Santiago Bernabeu by superdraco, on Flickr

Edificios de luz by Álvaro Hurtado, on Flickr

Breakfast. by luisephoto, on Flickr

Puerta de Brandemburgo by Tony Buendia, on Flickr

_DSC9249 Plaza de Lima Madrid.jpg22,3 MB 7360 × 4912 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

En Madrid. by luisephoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Portal by Camille Marotte, on Flickr

_MG_1917_8_9 by jl moga, on Flickr

Orgullosa de mi fotografía! Madrid en estado puro. by Adriana Santiago, on Flickr

San Sebastián / Donostia. Iglesia de San Ignacio. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Madrid_0109 by Joan, on Flickr

Streets of Madrid by Peter McIlroy, on Flickr

Madrid_0056 by Joan, on Flickr

Over the M-30 by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monsoon Holi 2015 by José Antonio Módenes Fernández, on Flickr

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Gran vía by Fernando García, on Flickr

Plaza España by Héctor Ferreiro, on Flickr

Plasencia - Equestrian statue of Alfonso VIII of Castilla by campese, on Flickr

Barrio las Letras 2 by Patricia ("Pato"), on Flickr

Madrid by Luis del Río, on Flickr

Light Trails at la Puerta Del Sol Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## Lettered

Photos from my short trip to Madrid in August 2016.


----------



## Lettered




----------



## Lettered




----------



## Lettered




----------



## Lettered




----------



## christos-greece

Delicias by Antonio Gómez, on Flickr

Andenes by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

C/ Bailén (Madrid) by Jesús Figueroa Salán, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Curiosity on a cold night by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Hotel Ritz by dsanchez_, on Flickr

El barrio de Las Letras. Madrid by Jose.Madrid, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Lettered




----------



## Vaklston

christos-greece said:


> Puerta de Brandemburgo by Tony Buendia, on Flickr


Berlin.

*Lettered*: you have amazing pictures of Madrid overthere! What was your impression of the city? The best pictures I've seen of Mad-city in a while, actually.


----------



## the_escapist

At first glance I thought it was Berlin as well. But it turns out that's a Brandenburger Tor replica located at the Parque Europa in Madrid.


----------



## Castor_Game

^^^^


Exactly in Torrejón de Ardoz, city of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid


----------



## christos-greece

0madrid primavera 049 -1 AVENIDA DE PORTUGAL by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Avenida de Portugal (HDR) by DavidJGB, on Flickr

0madrid primavera 031 -1 AVENIDA DE PORTUGAL by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Luces al atardecer by Miguel Ángel Prieto, on Flickr

626 Parque Madrid Río by Víctor M. Sastre, on Flickr

Madrid Rio (Spain), Toledo Bridge Garden - Madrid Río (España), Jardín del Puente de Toledo by La magia de la luz, on Flickr

Madrid black and white by diana andreea dragoman, on Flickr

Metro Ligero by Jesús M. Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## Lettered

Vaklston said:


> *Lettered*: you have amazing pictures of Madrid overthere! What was your impression of the city? The best pictures I've seen of Mad-city in a while, actually.


I enjoy visiting Madrid, it feel like capital of the big and historical kingdom. I think Madrid has no worse architecture than Barcelona, and better parks, avenues, squares and cafes.


----------



## christos-greece

Casi es primavera...Alcalá de Henares (C. de Madrid). by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Soraya Valverde H., on Flickr

AMP_4856_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

Plaza Parla Madrid. by José Glez y Lopez, on Flickr

Tranvía de Parla 0002 by Pablo Urraco, on Flickr

DSC_0204 by Manuel ALDEA, on Flickr

2011-04-22 at 20-30-31 by Jesus M War, on Flickr

Andenes by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014-25-30 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr

20151010-194152-Madrid by Juan Ramos, on Flickr

Opera Madrid by Pamina Tamino, on Flickr

Madrid días 2 y 3 by Amparo Sofía Romero, on Flickr

Restaurante Cien Llaves by Casa de América, on Flickr

#madrid #spain #españa #granvia #calle #street #noche #night #recodo #calledelrecodo #albertosen #freelance #travel #streetphotography #canon #g7x by Alberto Sen, on Flickr

A la luz de la luna by Angel Galayo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid días 2 y 3 by Amparo Sofía Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Cityscape 7961 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr

Street Photo 1607_036 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

DSC03366 by Ralf Schattschneider, on Flickr

Calle Mayor. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

DSC_1257 by Context Travel, on Flickr

untitled by Christina Long, on Flickr

#madrid #momentos #semaforos #summer by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Klara by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inrercambiador Puerta del Sol Madrid 29361 by Javier, on Flickr

Mardid and Barcelona 2016 by Adam Bailey, on Flickr

Bici by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr

Plaza by Dag S, on Flickr

Chueca, Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Mi Madrid by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Palacio de Aranjuez by Marcos Casado Flores, on Flickr

170220_Street_18 by Chus Martín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Omar Carbajal, on Flickr

Calles Moratin y Huertas desde Paseo del Prado. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

_MG_1917_8_9 by jl moga, on Flickr

Diversas zonas del Parque Pardolongo (22) by Pedro Francisco Francisco, on Flickr

Inrercambiador Puerta del Sol Madrid 29368 by Javier, on Flickr

Calle Orellana. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

90 SGAE Palacio Longoria Grases Riera 19903 by Javier, on Flickr

Restaurante La Kitchen by suchabadperson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

THE BIG AVENUE - La Gran Avenida by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Άργος Πανοπτης by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid_0186 by Joan, on Flickr

Fachada by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr

Plaza by Dag S, on Flickr

Madrid by Francisco Perez Nuñez, on Flickr

Mattia and Villa by Marta Marugán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-3 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-4 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-13 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-19 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid de noche by vittorio vida, on Flickr

Saturday Morning by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Carla by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## HvSAB




----------



## altmmar89

*Madrid*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/33224678426/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/33224679736/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/33110332732/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/33266145185/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC6836 by Enrico de jesus, on Flickr

Edificios Titanic de la calle Reina Victoria. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Edificios Titanic. Cuatro Caminos. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Valdebebas: madrid Viviendas y parque en Las Cárcavas, marzo 2013 by Valdebebas, on Flickr

M 30 Madrid by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) - Puerta del Sol by Daniel Zollinger, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikel Aguirre, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Black sweater with bell sleeves black jeans heels uterqüe bag palacio real madrid street style fashion outfit11 by BeSugarandSpice, on Flickr

Alcala desde Serrano by altmmar89, on Flickr

Untitled by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

Bulevar de Salburua by Alfredo, on Flickr

IMG_20170207_164936818_HDR by Atelerix Skye, on Flickr

Noche en Madrid by Liliana Gonzalez, on Flickr

Pause by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Fuente Glorieta Embajadores 2008 IMG_5214 copia by José Glez y Lopez, on Flickr

Madrid Atocha 30 May 2013 by std70040, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monsoon Holi 2015 by José Antonio Módenes Fernández, on Flickr

Bueno...... estuvo un buen rato en el aire. ¡Imagino debe ser cansado y difícil bajarse sin revelar el secreto! by Héctor Ferreiro, on Flickr

Urb11 D700_311 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Theatre on Plaza by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. by Caty, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Álvaro Díaz, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá ("Alcalá Gate") #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

Madrid by Travel Review City, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4 Torres, Madrid. by Ivan García martinez, on Flickr

Tres colosos! #beautiful #madrid #tall #buildings #granvia #travel #spain #walk #streets #iphone #iphoneonly #iphonegrapher #iphonegraphy #iphone6splus by Javier Milans del Bosch, on Flickr

flowers shop - madrid 2017 by Jérôme TROY, on Flickr

Madrid al estilo "neoyorquino" by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

Luz de noche en Madrid by Liliana Gonzalez, on Flickr

Wandering around by Jose Viegas, on Flickr

Dalí in Madrid or behold the pendulum. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Street view by Maha Tarek, on Flickr

Sunset in the Park by Igor Sorokin, on Flickr

San Sebastian / Donostia. Plaza Bilbao. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Entrada Palacio Real by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

DSC01010 by Ralph v E, on Flickr

Calle Lope de Vega, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

carnival by Silvia Villar Carot, on Flickr

Music break by Pablo C. Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women in red by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Mujeres by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

El Ocaso. Glorieta de Bilbao. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Madrid. Café Comercial. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Calle Sagasta. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

15 06 Madrid Downtown 001.jpg by John Taylor, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr

Las 4 torres desde Tetuán (barrio) by José Luis CI, on Flickr

DSC_7983 by Álvaro Setenta, on Flickr

Las cuatro torres son el simbolo del Madrid moderno. Torre Foster, torre PWC, torre de Cristal y torre Espacio by Flickr Oficial de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, on Flickr

Debod temple / Templo de Debod by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr

Sidewalk Cafe by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyscraper in a wide angle by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Madrid by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

Madrid by Chloé Desnoyers, on Flickr

SOL by Juan Photo Mad, on Flickr

Street art - Madrid by Cristhian Caña, on Flickr

Escenas de Madrid by AntoinePound, on Flickr

Escenas de Madrid by AntoinePound, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Manuel Caballero, on Flickr

Cerro tio Pio 74 by Miquel, on Flickr

Iglesia del Carmen. Calle del Carmen. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

049 Plaza del Carmen by Víctor M. Sastre, on Flickr

CALLE DEL CARMEN MADRID 8966 22-2-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Casas de la Gran Vía desde calle Abada. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Into your arms by Giulio Bernardi, on Flickr

A man and a woman by Jean-Christophe Dichant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolis by CROMEO, on Flickr

Maniobras en el Museo del Ferrocarril de Madrid, 11/11/2016 by mistrenets, on Flickr

Maniobras en el Museo del Ferrocarril de Madrid, 11/11/2016 by mistrenets, on Flickr

Maniobras en el Museo del Ferrocarril de Madrid, 11/11/2016 by mistrenets, on Flickr

Maniobras en el Museo del Ferrocarril de Madrid, 11/11/2016 by mistrenets, on Flickr

Mimetizzarsi... #myphoto #portrait #woman #mimetic #streetstyle #streetphotography #street #vacation #summer2016 #instantpic #photo #photooftheday #picoftheday #pic #instadaily #instadaily #instastyle #photoshoot #nature #travel #spain #madrid #playing #f by Alessio Cocilovo, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Untitled by Adrian Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Capitol by pinhead1769, on Flickr

madrid-downtown-metropolis by languatravel, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

La flor by Fernando Patón Rosillo, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## TopoGigio

*Snow in Madrid and in Spring!!!*

*2017/03/23*

This will not happen in the next 100 years


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, on Flickr

Lightning City II by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr

Art of street (01/14) | © João Regis by Joao Regis, on Flickr

Art of Street (03/14) | © João Regis by Joao Regis, on Flickr

🚬 (05/14) | © João Regis by Joao Regis, on Flickr

Aquele papo bom (06/14) | © João Regis by Joao Regis, on Flickr

💜 (07/14) | © João Regis by Joao Regis, on Flickr

Art of Street (03/14) | © João Regis by Joao Regis, on Flickr

Plaza del Museo Reina Sofía.Madrd by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Jardín vertical Caixa Forum.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in Madrid - Spain by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr

Madrid: Recorrido Urbano Turístico por el Centro by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr

De barrios, callejeos y horizontes by FerLinyera2, on Flickr

Te observan by Luis Miguel Villalba de la Torre, on Flickr

Capital of the Night || Capital de la Noche (Gran Vía desde el Círculo de Bellas Artes. Madrid) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr

Fin de semana primaveral... #weekend #spring #flowers #beautiful #colors #madrid #streets #buy #some #iphone #iphoneonly #iphonegrapher #iphonegraphy #iphone6splus by Javier Milans del Bosch, on Flickr

IMG_1373 by Adrián Sáenz, on Flickr

Untitled by aFrIcanSH, on Flickr

Madrid: luz en la noche. #MadridLuzEnLaNoche #madrid #night #light #shadow #streetPhotography #street #streetPhoto #apfMagazine #lensCultureStreets #streetSelect #streetLife_Award #hikariCreative #streetScenesMag #espiritu_callejero #vsco #igersSpain #ige by Javier Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ATARDECER DE OTOÑO EN LA PLAZA DE CALLAO, MADRID. AUTUMN EVENING AT CALLAO SQUARE, MADRID by jolumur, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

DSC_0149 by oradude23, on Flickr

Madrid en estado puro by BorFm88, on Flickr

Madrid by 74prof, on Flickr

0137 - 10150668_10152564966669912_6025262891075057371_n by itboediman, on Flickr

Estanque del Retiro, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Palace at night by Bruce Stokes, on Flickr

Untitled by Roberto Garcia Fadon, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Buenos días. #DayToDay2015 #Madrid #GranVía by fonta bigastro, on Flickr

Cielo de Madrid (5) (pentax 31 limited) by dagoban, on Flickr

Las Cuatro Torres by AntoinePound, on Flickr

November in Madrid ) Madrid en Noviembre by Caty, on Flickr

Madrid by G Garmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

U know? by Alberto García Marqués, on Flickr

With a litle help from my friend by Jose Viegas, on Flickr

Madrid sunset by Pablo Lorenzo, on Flickr

Madrid - 2017 by Yago Ruiz · Photography, on Flickr

Madrid - 2017 by Yago Ruiz · Photography, on Flickr

Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Pitingo Fortis by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr

Big hug by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Jardín de las Hespérides de Valencia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Edificio Metrópolis y Gran Vía, Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

_DSC5441-Madrid Torres de Colón vista aerea 25,9 MB 7360 × 4912_.jpg by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

La plaza mayor bañada por la luz del invierno by Daniel Prats, on Flickr

Colores de El Rastro by Daniel Prats, on Flickr

Inspeccionando la mercancía by Daniel Prats, on Flickr

Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tribunal_de_Cuentas_del_Reino_(Madrid)_01 copia by Consejo General del Poder Judicial, on Flickr

Hospicio Madrid Ribera by Vicente Camarasa, on Flickr

Metro Tribunal. Diseño de Palacios Ramilo. Calle Fuencarral. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Calle Larra, Madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr

calle Larra, madrid by j.labrado, on Flickr

Nuevo Baztán by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Mujeres by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

Madrid - Hospital de la Cruz Roja (San José y Santa Adela) by Alejandro, on Flickr

Madrid. Tattoo. (Explore 2014-06-29). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mario Olmo - La Paz by Mario Olmo López, on Flickr

Mario Olmo - Cibeles by Mario Olmo López, on Flickr

Monasterio de las Descalzas Reales by Matt Long, on Flickr

Entre libros y paseos by Jesús, on Flickr

Andenes by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

Las Vistillas, Cuesta de los Ciegos _MG_0403 by cmramirezl, on Flickr

Puente Oblicuo.jpg by Proyectos Singulares, on Flickr

Puntos de fuga by Rubén García Bruna, on Flickr

0262-Alcalá de Henares-Madrid by Pedro Garcia, on Flickr

Chamartin by Luis Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Braided by Bea Represa, on Flickr

2014-18-36 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_9da by Steve, on Flickr

madrid nov 2016 (356) by ANA, on Flickr

An Individual DSC_5572 by XCastrillo, on Flickr

Madrid round two by zbergin, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Laney N., on Flickr

Laura by Jose Luis Romera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Euro viaje 2017 by Javier Alberto Rojas Shultz, on Flickr

IMG_2294 by saitonrock, on Flickr

Colegiata de San Isidro (Madrid) by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Come in by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

La Latina by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Early morning by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Rose hat by Jose Viegas, on Flickr


----------



## OmarD

Que buenas fotos, aunque creo algunas... son de Sevilla?


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3565 by Trescastro, on Flickr

Madrid by Alex, on Flickr

Casa Gallardo by juanda021282, on Flickr

Templo de Debod by juanda021282, on Flickr

Plasencia - Equestrian statue of Alfonso VIII of Castilla by campese, on Flickr

Barrio las Letras 2 by Patricia ("Pato"), on Flickr

Calor by María Sáez, on Flickr

Light Trails at la Puerta Del Sol Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Perspectivas by Pitrom By Cnc., on Flickr

La Metropolis by Pitrom By Cnc., on Flickr

Casa entre Paseo Delicias y calle Ferrocarril. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Casa del Paseo de Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Casa del Paseo de Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Paseo Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Music break by Pablo C. Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

christos-greece said:


> Photos deleted


Seville.


----------



## christos-greece

Estatua pintada by Juan Díaz, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Spagna, Madrid, Plaza de España by forastico, on Flickr

Felipe IV by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Ballesteros, on Flickr

Torre del observatorio de las Escuelas Aguirre y Torre Valencia. Calles Alcalá y O'Donnell. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Torre del observatorio de las Escuelas Aguirre y Torre Valencia. Calles Alcalá y O'Donnell. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Madrid, Calle del León. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Una esquina. Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Plaza de Alonso Martínez, Madrid. (Explore 19/11/2015) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170416-Unelmatrippi-Madrid-kaupunkikuvia-DSC0608 by Jenni Unelmatrippi, on Flickr

20170416-Unelmatrippi-Madrid-kaupunkikuvia-DSC0649 by Jenni Unelmatrippi, on Flickr

20170416-Unelmatrippi-Madrid-kaupunkikuvia-DSC0787 by Jenni Unelmatrippi, on Flickr

20170416-Unelmatrippi-Madrid-kaupunkikuvia-DSC0755 by Jenni Unelmatrippi, on Flickr

20170416-Unelmatrippi-Madrid-kaupunkikuvia-DSC0726 by Jenni Unelmatrippi, on Flickr

20170416-Unelmatrippi-Madrid-kaupunkikuvia-DSC0798 by Jenni Unelmatrippi, on Flickr

Unamed. by Gaël Berthon, on Flickr

Untitled by Joshua Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramic view of Gran Via, Madrid, Spain. by Asdeideas Madrid, on Flickr

#camastrones #streetphotography #streetphoto #vigo #streetleaks #igers #igersmadrid #igersgallery #instastreet #ig_street #madridmemola #igermadridfotodeldia #igerspain #igersstreet #madrid #crisolstreet #everybodystreet #streetlife #streetphotographers by Manuel Benitez Cillan, on Flickr

Antica Bellezza. Plaza de Chueca, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

tupperware street by Lou Mattei, on Flickr

Friends by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

IMG_1293 by sinfo_0, on Flickr

Random stranger by SprinterJockey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Bryan Fish, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudia Gómez, on Flickr

DSC_7561 by Gaetano Prisco, on Flickr

Urban Explorers by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamín Mejías, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres at night by Carlos Peña, on Flickr

Tamara by Andrea Pina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parate y dispara by JOSE CORDERO, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Football in the square by timnutt, on Flickr

Book stalls by timnutt, on Flickr

Bikes by timnutt, on Flickr

Tourists say hi! by timnutt, on Flickr

Madrid street view by timnutt, on Flickr

Madrid street view by timnutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid at Night by Rckr88, on Flickr

Parate y dispara by JOSE CORDERO, on Flickr

Maraton Madrid 2017 Km 16-07 by Manolo Tobalina, on Flickr

madrid-overview-sunsetovermadrid-xlarge by kingdom of rentals, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol - Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Calle Mayor - Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain): Plaza Mayor by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr

Atardeceres de Madrid. by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

Madrid_0216 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Buen Retiro Park madrid by michal_herrmann, on Flickr

madrid_spain by skoeni, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Devanon, on Flickr

Madrid de punta a punta by marcosnr92, on Flickr

2014-08-10 Madrid Noche 07 by COULD 2.0, on Flickr

_DSC9813 London a rainy day.jpg23,6 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

El honor es mi divisa by Perfectly Placed Pixels, on Flickr

Cielo de Madrid 1 (1 de 1) by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alimentación Quiroga, Calle Huertas nº 19, Madrid by Peach of a Shot, on Flickr

Book Sellers Madrid by Peach of a Shot, on Flickr

Preso pero libre. Leopoldo López by Cristina Cifuentes, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by Alex Montero Esperón, on Flickr

2016-04-07 09.04.44 by jextyner madrid, on Flickr

Hortaleza by afnavarrete, on Flickr

_DSC2567-1 by Ricardo Miranda Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Castilla by Ángel Rivas Hernández, on Flickr

Parejita by Ángel Rivas Hernández, on Flickr

Intercambiador de transporte, Avenida de América by Alejandro Castro, on Flickr

Traffic. Tráfico. Trafiko. Puente de Ventas, Madrid by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr

Cementerio de la Almudena by dr_zoidberg, on Flickr

Francisco Villaespesa by Daniel Lobo, on Flickr

underground - avenida de america by F M, on Flickr

Trafico en Puente de Ventas by Isabela Bueno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Margaret Nervig, on Flickr

Walking in Madrid-1107 by Davon Baker, on Flickr

Two sides, same City by Miesvan, on Flickr

2017Feb18_Madrid_038 by Adrianna Grezak, on Flickr

2017Feb18_Madrid_026 by Adrianna Grezak, on Flickr

#loves_spain #loves_madrid #madrid #afocer #streetphoto #igersmadrid #madrid #street #streetphotography #igersspain #madridelicious by Josep Manel Requena, on Flickr

Madrid walkers by Jose Carpin, on Flickr

City candid by SprinterJockey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta de Alcalá by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Sunday shopping by Daniel Prats, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol al atardecer by Daniel Prats, on Flickr

_DSC5441-Madrid Torres de Colón vista aerea 25,9 MB 7360 × 4912_.jpg by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Edificio Metrópolis y Gran Vía, Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

Alcala and Cibeles fountain in Madrid at dusk by Andrés García, on Flickr

Barcelona _ Downtown View of Sagrada Familia by A J, on Flickr

Me by Marta Marugán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid_0368 by Joan, on Flickr

Friends by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Madrid_0375 by Joan, on Flickr

It never sleeps by Óscar López, on Flickr

Fountain by Alec Lambert, on Flickr

Madrid-26 by Alec Lambert, on Flickr

Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

City Lights by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lavapiés, Madrid. by Mariña Sánchez Testas, on Flickr

Palacio de Comunicaciones, Madrid, Spain by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Timo Kaspereit, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

Madrid - 4 by Christos Svolopoulos, on Flickr

El edificio más bello de Madrid by Alberto Cabello, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain p-osipoff.blogspot.com/2017/02/madrid.html #travel #photo #traveling #outdoor #street #photography #streets #streetphoto #city #center #madrid #spain #españa #paulosipoff by Paul Osipoff, on Flickr

1937-2017 Death in Madrid / Muerte en Madrid by Ramon Oria, on Flickr

Retiro, Madrid by Eduardo Rodrigo, on Flickr

Vuelta a Madrid 2017 by Brain On Wheels, on Flickr

Madrid: Cybele Fountain by David Short, on Flickr

Madris street by Remke Luitjes, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain p-osipoff.blogspot.com #travel #photo #traveling #photography #street #streets #streetphoto #streetstyle #city #center #madrid #spain #españa #paulosipoff by Paul Osipoff, on Flickr

Madrid y su gente by jesus pena, on Flickr

Madrid candid by SprinterJockey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle del Príncipe de Vergara by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Beautiful madrid spain by Ziad Alvarez, on Flickr

/ madrid / by Aubrey Dunnuck, on Flickr

Madrid_0368 by Joan, on Flickr

Market overview by Alec Lambert, on Flickr

Las luces de la ciudad by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Gran Via, Madrid, Spain. by Asdeideas Madrid, on Flickr

4. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

20170318-DSC_9925-2 by rsshames, on Flickr

20170318-DSC_9906-2 by rsshames, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3154 by Context Travel, on Flickr

Urb16 X100_097 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid by Bryan Fish, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudia Gómez, on Flickr

DSC_7561 by Gaetano Prisco, on Flickr

Urban Explorers by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamín Mejías, on Flickr

Maggie at Skyline by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr
by Fer Amarante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor - Madrid by BARREIRO&REY ( barreiroyrey.es ), on Flickr

R0130266-1 by dustette, on Flickr

AMP_2209_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

21 Agosto 2014 Por Palestina by CumbreSocialeEstatal, on Flickr

Girl From Madrid. By J.Sanchez by jmsanchez94, on Flickr

Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

christos-greece said:


> Barcelona _ Downtown View of Sagrada Familia by A J, on Flickr


Barcelona.


----------



## christos-greece

Monsoon Holi 2015 by José Antonio Módenes Fernández, on Flickr

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Gran vía by Fernando García, on Flickr

Plaza España by Héctor Ferreiro, on Flickr

Plasencia - Equestrian statue of Alfonso VIII of Castilla by campese, on Flickr

Barrio las Letras 2 by Patricia ("Pato"), on Flickr

Light Trails at la Puerta Del Sol Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr

Palacio de Comunicaciones, Madrid, Spain by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de las Ventas de Madrid by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

Casa del reloj by Juan M. Casillas, on Flickr

Calle Segovia hacia Viaducto de Bailén. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

IMG_0021 by Rubén Vique, on Flickr

Madrid by Marta Ribeiro, on Flickr

Madrid, mañana de invierno en el Retiro. by Fernando, on Flickr

Madrid Invierno by Juanma Izquierdo, on Flickr

Madrid - Metro - Estación de Avenida de América by Ingolf, on Flickr

Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Running Out Of Time :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid sunset by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Real Academia Española by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-30 Costa Rica :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Alone In The Business ... :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid oldtown by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Gran via by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr

15369990_1130901007005916_4703139803620325662_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid nocturna by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid by Chantal Llenas, on Flickr

Madrid BN by Gaetano Iuliano, on Flickr

Madrid by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr

Madrid by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr

Madrid_0404 by Joan, on Flickr

Performance by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

Keep your head up by Carlos Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by mariasarmiento., on Flickr

untitled (110 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (65 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

untitled (57 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

Por Malasaña. by Quintín Noriega, on Flickr

untitled (108 of 110).jpg by Luckytobme, on Flickr

Madrid-317 by alanqoo, on Flickr

Buscando inspiración by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Madrid-465 by alanqoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-13 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

20150915-Manifestación Toro de la Vega-19 by Antonio García Medina, on Flickr

_APS6135 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

RGL_3959 by Ramón García, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Geranios. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid - La Cibeles 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Vida. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid,Callao. by C.F.A.L., on Flickr

outfit look primavera spring street style trendy taste inspiration dress vestido casual mango azul deportivas etnicas sneakers bag bolso tita madrid_12 by Trendy Taste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Chantal Llenas, on Flickr

Outside the bar by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

holi-nava-3.jpg by dronez13, on Flickr

Plaza de las Cortes By Night :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Gran Vía, A River Of Lights And Colours II :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Light My Way :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

AZCApolis I :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Apocalypse @ Royal Palace :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

AZCApolis I :: DRI :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Porque sueño... by Malamarket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Madrid by Chantal Llenas, on Flickr

Colores by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

Street photography by Agustin Lopez Sanchez, on Flickr

The kisses of others !!! by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Rush !!! (Original Version) :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Crossed Roads :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-30 Pio XII :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: A-6 Moncloa :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

España en Otoño :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

She's A River II :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Moonlit Dreams :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-30 Ventas :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

When The River Turns Blue... III :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Building of the Compañía Colonial by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

20170318-DSC_9925-2 by rsshames, on Flickr

City Lights by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

typical central Madrid street and architecture by Gerald Reisner, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Inés by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Meckley, on Flickr

Con la casa a cuestas by jesus pena, on Flickr

Disproportions by Angeles Torres, on Flickr

Madrid_0414 by Joan, on Flickr

Natalia Vega by Malamarket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#RefugeesWelcome Pinta Malasaña by Lucccho, on Flickr

Pinta Malasaña by Lucccho, on Flickr

...and into the Light. by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Quinteto by Eduardo Gonzalez, on Flickr

A glimpse of Madrid by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Madrid_0485 by Joan, on Flickr

De Madrid al Cielo by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Friends by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Alcala and Cibeles fountain in Madrid at dusk by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lavapiés, Madrid. by Mariña Sánchez Testas, on Flickr

El edificio más bello de Madrid by Alberto Cabello, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Timo Kaspereit, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr

Madrid - 4 by Christos Svolopoulos, on Flickr

Palacio de Comunicaciones, Madrid, Spain by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Maggie at Skyline by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid_0494 by Joan, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Light by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: A-6 Moncloa :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

FINAL EXAM by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr

plaza1 by BIG BERRY, on Flickr

170604_Tabernas_74 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

SUNDAY by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DIE WITH BOOTS ON by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr

Madrid by Chantal Llenas, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana by Gonzalo Nieto Linares, on Flickr

Madrid_0485 by Joan, on Flickr

La Gramola - Madrid by Marco Antonio Pérez Carpintero, on Flickr

typical central Madrid street and architecture by Gerald Reisner, on Flickr

Light My Way :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid by Jaume Escofet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain_218_Madrid_130520.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Moncloa - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

street photography in Madrid by Frank Molione, on Flickr

Look at the time by Marco Antonio Pérez Carpintero, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Breck Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

CALLE ALFONSO XII by Rodrigo Caicedo, on Flickr

Maratón Patines Madrid 11jun17 by teba ginestal, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Women of the planet by Moligüam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Los madrileños recordamos a Miguel Ángel Blanco en la fachada de la sede regional by Comunidad de Madrid, on Flickr

A Great view of Madrid (2) by Reign Ministries, on Flickr

Madrid-65 by Steven, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

Madrid, Cisneros-palota by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid by MADRID, LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

COOLTOURSPAIN by Visit.org, on Flickr

Gran Via by NNocciola, on Flickr

WorldPride Madrid 2017 by Escael Marrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

COOLTOURSPAIN by Visit.org, on Flickr

House of the Villa by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Madrid_0494 by Joan, on Flickr

Light by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

The Royal Silver Mirror :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Arganzuela Footbridge Reflections At Rush Hour :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Water Arrows At River Manzanares :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol - Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

170715_Street_029 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

170715_Street_081 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

WOMEN ARE BEAUTIFUL by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Calle Bailén.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol - Madrid by Byron H, on Flickr

Madrid, Barrio de las Letras (VII) by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid-1 by Bob Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Calle Arenal.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Calle Preciados.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Calle de la Sal.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Opera.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Calle Ciudad Rodrigo.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Gaetano Iuliano, on Flickr

Plaza Villa de Madrid by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

MÓSTOLES: La Junta de Gobierno Local aprueba la incorporación de la reforma de la Avenida Iker Casillas al... by Sur Madrid, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

Esa luz de Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid_0485 by Joan, on Flickr

Parque del Retiro by Hilde Peeters, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

CTBA Madrid de noche by David Pérez Martínez de Ubago, on Flickr

CTBA Madrid de noche by David Pérez Martínez de Ubago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain_218_Madrid_130520.jpg by Virgilijus Dadonas, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Templo de Debod, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Moncloa - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Madrid by Grzesiek Wojciechowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Droplets by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid, 2016 by Lynn Beatrice, on Flickr

Fisheye Alley by Algorithms Riven, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor Madrid Spain - street performers by Thomas Deitner, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor Madrid Spain - street performers by Thomas Deitner, on Flickr

Museo Nacional del Prado : casón del Buen Retiro by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

Plaza de Canalejas,Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Colonia Roma neighborhood by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## pedro-Silesia

deleted


----------



## christos-greece

@pedro-Silesia: *No i am not!! You got it?* :bash:


----------



## christos-greece

GRAN VÍA MOMENTS by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles at night, Madrid, Spain by Heo Jeong-ju, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Madrid_0485 by Joan, on Flickr

trips through downtown madrid by anika waco, on Flickr

Metropolis Buiding in downtown Madrid by Cris Bay, on Flickr

trips through downtown madrid by anika waco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amalgama. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Let there be the light. by darklogan1, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid by Víctor Flambó, on Flickr

Cae la noche en Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Se puede tocar el cielo...o vivir en él. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Noirathsi's Eye, on Flickr

Madrid Nightmare by Juaberna, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by Florian Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MÓSTOLES: La Junta de Gobierno Local aprueba la incorporación de la reforma de la Avenida Iker Casillas al... by Sur Madrid, on Flickr

165. by Carreto., on Flickr

Lupe by Mariano Sanz, on Flickr

València, Spain - the Cathedral by campese, on Flickr

Malasaña by Axel Garmes, on Flickr

Plaza de Canalejas,Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MAD_street_02 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

The Walking Madrid 2 by Gaetano Iuliano, on Flickr

MAD_street_08 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

MAD_street_13 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

MAD_street_14 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

MAD_street_23 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

MAD_street_19 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

MAD_Gran_Via_22 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, plaza de la Villa by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

... MADriDirDAM ... by Lanpernas 3.0, on Flickr

Madrid : réunion publique by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-5 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-7 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

DSC_0554 by Alberto Sánchez Regidor, on Flickr

Untitled by Sebastian Raskop, on Flickr

Madrid, Puerta del Sol by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

N+R_baja_085 by Roberto Gomez, on Flickr

The walk by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr

Callejeando Madrid by solmenorphoto, on Flickr

Callejeando Madrid by solmenorphoto, on Flickr

MAD_street_01 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

MAD_street_02 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

2017-07-13 In El Escorial by beranekp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid y su gente by Alfredo Garcia Lanzarot, on Flickr

Gran Via in Madrid, Spain, Europe. by VoetbalTravel.nl, on Flickr

Buenavista by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Street Entertaining 2 by Robyn Yates, on Flickr

MAD_street_25 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

kiosko en Plaza Manuel Becerra, Madrid by Mari Carmen Carabias, on Flickr

People Dancing by Luis Guimaraes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la vista de tercera planta del museo reina Sofia en Madrid by Alex Zuychenko, on Flickr

Rebel. by Livia Lopez, on Flickr

Madrid : le palais de Santa Cruz la nuit by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Swing CLIII by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing CLI by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing CXLIV by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing CXXXVIII by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Callao by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Towers in Madrid by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Madrid Shops by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Palacio Real by silvinare, on Flickr

street life, Madrid by Bernard Misiorowski, on Flickr

Street candid by Flat White Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Color by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Pausa by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Via in Madrid, Spain, Europe. by VoetbalTravel.nl, on Flickr

Abre los ojos antes que la rutina by Pilar Argudo, on Flickr

The-night-eyes by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Esa luz de Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

... Peleng "El Rastro" ... by Lanpernas 3.0, on Flickr

madrid pride 2017 by henryub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MADRID NIGHT 1.0 by David Ros Photography, on Flickr

MADRID 2017 by lestonnac, on Flickr

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Casino by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Por las calles de Madrid by Montse, on Flickr

MAD - 20170430 - 58 by r2hox, on Flickr

Madrid » hemos llegao by Miguel Araiza, on Flickr

Street photography by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via street at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Príncipe de Vergara, Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Alcala and Gran Via streets at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Alcala and Gran Via streets at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Pido para un Ferrari... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1163 Urbana atardecer Madrid by Jesus A Láinez, on Flickr

DSC_1345 Urbana atardecer Madrid by Jesus A Láinez, on Flickr

DSC_1165 Urbana atardecer Madrid by Jesus A Láinez, on Flickr

DSC_1167 Urbana atardecer Madrid by Jesus A Láinez, on Flickr

DSC_1171 Urbana atardecer Madrid by Jesus A Láinez, on Flickr

Alcala and Cibeles fountain in Madrid at dusk by Andrés García, on Flickr

Time by Miriam Seisdiez Fotografía, on Flickr

Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC4959(w) by Raul Pecharroman, on Flickr

Madrid by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle del Arenal Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

matching tones by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

flower market in Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

sunset over Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr

Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

El instante. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Metrópolis. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, en compañía by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid - Gran Via 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Teatro Reina Victoria, The Lights Show Goes On :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Calle Toledo by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol subway station entrance by nnebeker, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Alcala and Cibeles fountain in Madrid at dusk by Andrés García, on Flickr

Madrid by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

aerial: Cuatro Torres, Madrid (2017) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr

vista_de_madrid_desde_callao_01 by antonio braza, on Flickr

¿Felices? fiestas by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Street by Almog Albalach, on Flickr

Street of Madrid by Bernard Kostov, on Flickr

Alma by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Es como si estuvieras aquí / It's like you were here by Emilio Alonso Stuyck, on Flickr

Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Madrid by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Calle de la Montera by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Madrid and Toledo by Ronald Reuse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Madrid by claudialety, on Flickr

Patterns @ Madrid by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr

Street performer at Puerta del Sol by nnebeker, on Flickr

Trash (serie) by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Colors of Madrid by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## janayte

*Bolivian Parade*

Madrid is the first destination for the bolivian inmigration in the world. It´s estimed around 493.451 bolivians and half bolivians-spaniards in all the country. On august their celebrate in Madrid the Urkupiña Day in the streets of Usera Square, the place where most of the bolivians have their commerces.


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Madrid by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

MADRIZ CITY by MadrizByNight, on Flickr

15082017-_DSF5743.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

Callao - Gran Vía, Madrid by tommyferraz, on Flickr

Madrid, tra movida e arte una delle città più belle d'Europa by Cudriec srl, on Flickr

Madrid - 4 Torres Castellana by Palcorau, on Flickr

Gran VIa -Madrid by Montse, on Flickr

Revellers in Pushchairs!? by timnutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alcala and Cibeles fountain in Madrid at dusk by Andrés García, on Flickr

Alcala and Gran Via streets at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Illuminated Puerta de Alcalá in Christmas in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Gran Via street at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Tut tut tut by F719D, on Flickr

The Royal Palace of Madrid - Detail by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Cae la noche en Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Manzanares by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

El Rastro, Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Michael Knight, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Manuel, on Flickr

20170905_143602 by Evelyn Marchal, on Flickr

JCD-110817-0008.jpg by Juan Carlos Dieguez, on Flickr

JCD-040917-0013.jpg by Juan Carlos Dieguez, on Flickr

Madrid sunset at palacio de oriente by adolfo posada, on Flickr

Cappellaio....Matto!! by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

JCD-040917-0011.jpg by Juan Carlos Dieguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BARRIO DE CARABANCHEL. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Mariam by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid Street by Almog Albalach, on Flickr

Metro lady by Almog Albalach, on Flickr

Debod temple | Madrid by Almog Albalach, on Flickr

Madrid Street || by Almog Albalach, on Flickr

Hormiguero en Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr

Madrid Subway by Dino Pozo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Emt Madrid by carlos mesa, on Flickr

Madrid financiero by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

IMG_6052 by Carlos, on Flickr

Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Night view over the city of Madrid, Spain by Marco Verch, on Flickr

España en Otoño :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Moonlit Dreams :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid by night by timnutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern Megaliths by Ander Alegría, on Flickr

Madrid, by night by Esteban Rubio Foto, on Flickr

Madrid by Descubre tu país, on Flickr

vista_de_madrid_desde_callao_01 by antonio braza, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Madrid Metro Chamberí 20170831 _00_peq.jpg by Félix Escudero Molina, on Flickr

Geometry #geometry #red #blue #madrid #metro #bnw #blackandwhite #bw #bw_lover #bnw_captures #bnw_one #top #bnw_city #bnw_madrid #igers #ig_bw #photooftheday #photo #spain #fdnf #fff #jj #alessiococilovophoto #tbt #instagood #instadaily #instalike #instaf by Alessio Cocilovo, on Flickr

Las ciudades reflejan los deseos e intereses de los oligopolios urbanísticos by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82

^^ the last picture is Valencia... there is the narrowest building, between ice wave and la estrecha.


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC6836 by Enrico de jesus, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Edificios Titanic de la calle Reina Victoria. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Edificios Titanic. Cuatro Caminos. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Valdebebas: madrid Viviendas y parque en Las Cárcavas, marzo 2013 by Valdebebas, on Flickr

M 30 Madrid by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) - Puerta del Sol by Daniel Zollinger, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikel Aguirre, on Flickr

Black sweater with bell sleeves black jeans heels uterqüe bag palacio real madrid street style fashion outfit11 by BeSugarandSpice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170922_133117 by Jorge Castro Ruso, on Flickr

Mariana by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Passeo de Recoletos, Madrid 2016 by Spiegelneuronen, on Flickr

Walking around Madrid by Prashanth Raghavan, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Y llegó la noche... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

A fairytale palace by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

The nearness of you by Óscar López, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

christos-greece said:


> Untitled by Mikel Aguirre, on Flickr


Great job really.

Although it is not strange that sometimes the photographs do not correspond given the huge volume of information you handle.

This photograph corresponds to the city of Alcobendas (Metropolitan Area of Madrid)

Thank you


----------



## willman87

*Parque del Buen Retiro
*









http://barriosdemadrid.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/retiro-arquitectura.jpg









http://barriosdemadrid.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/estanque-del-retiro-lago-barcas.jpg

*Madrid Rio*









http://barriosdemadrid.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Madrid-rio-27.jpg









http://barriosdemadrid.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Madrid-rio-25.jpg

Puente Perrault








http://barriosdemadrid.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/puente-madrid-rio.jpg









http://barriosdemadrid.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Puente-Perrault.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

De Madrid al cielo by Antonio Rojas, on Flickr

Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr

Some sculptures and a fountain in Madrid by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Snowing in Madrid by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr

5NEVADA MADRID 2018 by Pedro Angel Ruiz Hernandez, on Flickr

Madrid by apoziki 2, on Flickr

EMT Madrid 8247 - Irisbus-Iveco GNC CityClass Cursor Castrosua CS40 City II by AmigoDeBusesEMT3, on Flickr

Callao_abajo by Ismael Pulgar Corbi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Madrid 5 by Eugenio Rouco Cancelas, on Flickr

Larga espera by Maesillo, on Flickr

A Street in Madrid by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Gran Via by Andrea Rota, on Flickr

Taxi by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Calle Mayor by ana gomez, on Flickr

Gran Vía Metro Stop by ctj71081, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

fullsizeoutput_9da by Steve, on Flickr

madrid nov 2016 (356) by ANA, on Flickr

An Individual DSC_5572 by XCastrillo, on Flickr

Madrid round two by zbergin, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Laney N., on Flickr

_IMG7945 by Tim Morgan, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, on Flickr

_DSC0138 by Tomasz Baranowski, on Flickr

Laura by Jose Luis Romera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Antigua Casa de la Villa de Madrid by Mariano Ballesteros, on Flickr

IMG_0083 by jose guadalupe figueroa rodriguez, on Flickr

San Miguel Market/Mercado de San Miguel by Countries and Cultures, on Flickr

This is Spain by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Palace at night by Bruce Stokes, on Flickr

Untitled by Roberto Garcia Fadon, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Buenos días. #DayToDay2015 #Madrid #GranVía by fonta bigastro, on Flickr

Cielo de Madrid (5) (pentax 31 limited) by dagoban, on Flickr

Las Cuatro Torres by AntoinePound, on Flickr

November in Madrid ) Madrid en Noviembre by Caty, on Flickr

Madrid by G Garmar, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Madrid*


Madrid skyline by Frank Boston, no 
Flickr


_DSC1962 Towards the City of London.jpg25,1 MB7360 × 4912 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr


_DSC9253 Financial centre of Madrid.jpg22,6 MB7360 × 4912 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr


Las cuatro torres son el simbolo del Madrid moderno. Torre Foster, torre PWC, torre de Cristal y torre Espacio by Flickr Oficial de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, no Flickr


Skyline Madrid by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, no Flickr

_DSC0381 Lights of London.jpg29,1 MB 29,1 MB 7312 × 4880 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr



_DSC0389 City night.jpg31,5 MB7360 × 4912 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Ayuntamiento de Madrid by M.Eugenia.M, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Madrid) by Angel Galayo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Analogue Journey in Spain by Marcelo TBR, on Flickr

Madrid-015 by Tranbel, on Flickr

Domingo a la tarde by Hector Venezia, on Flickr

Las 4 Torres,Madrid 2007_15 by Miguel Jaramillo Blasco, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by Dan Price, on Flickr

Casa de América by Cristina Migliorini, on Flickr

A world of beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

Phcg said:


> *Madrid*
> 
> _DSC0381 Lights of London.jpg29,1 MB 29,1 MB 7312 × 4880 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC0389 City night.jpg31,5 MB7360 × 4912 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr​


those pics are frome London


----------



## christos-greece

La Metropolis by Pitrom By Cnc., on Flickr

Casa entre Paseo Delicias y calle Ferrocarril. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Casa del Paseo de Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Casa del Paseo de Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Paseo Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Boca de metro by Antonio Lopez Imedio, on Flickr

Plaza de Chamberí, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good Morning, Madrid! by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Movimiento en la Ciudad by Luis Fernández, on Flickr

Gran Vía de Madrid.jpg by Esteban Palacios Blanco, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain 2012 by Desiree Reyes, on Flickr

Plaza Colon _ Madrid by Frank Boston, on Flickr

PANCHO TOURS - FREE TOURS - GUIDED TOURS by panchotours, on Flickr

Stunning sunset in Madrid by David Hinojosa, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WorldPride Madrid 2017 by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

WorldPride Madrid 2017 by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

WorldPride Madrid 2017 by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

WorldPride Madrid 2017 by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

WorldPride Madrid 2017 by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

WorldPride Madrid 2017 by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Parkinson, on Flickr

Paradas. #picoftheday #spain #españa #nikon #architecture #arquitectura #nikond3300 #nikonistas #nikonistas_spain #cityscape #afterwork #madrid #day #railroad #blackandwhite #trainstation #city #dia #train #streetphotography #people #blancoynegro #stre by Alejandro Lobato Del cura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Palace at night by Bruce Stokes, on Flickr

Untitled by Roberto Garcia Fadon, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Buenos días. #DayToDay2015 #Madrid #GranVía by fonta bigastro, on Flickr

Cielo de Madrid (5) (pentax 31 limited) by dagoban, on Flickr

Madrid by G Garmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Invierno en las tardes de vísperas. #nikon #nikond3300 #sunset #purple #buildings #sunlight #cloudyday #clouds #light #colorfull #madrid #cityscape #cuatrocaminos #atardecer #picoftheday #photography by Alejandro Lobato Del cura, on Flickr

Plaza Colon _ Madrid by Frank Boston, on Flickr

El Rastro Draws a Crowd by ctj71081, on Flickr

grues et toits Madrid by pascale nicoulaud, on Flickr

Misión Abolición 2017 by Partido Animalista - PACMA -, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline 3 by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr

C/ Fucar by ctj71081, on Flickr

Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## Motorways

christos-greece said:


> PANCHO TOURS - FREE TOURS - GUIDED TOURS by panchotours, on Flickr



This is not Madrid, maybe Sevilla


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid GI Learner by karl donert, on Flickr

ciel rose by pascale nicoulaud, on Flickr

Gran Via by tracyberna, on Flickr

C/ Fucar by ctj71081, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by Joao Martins Neto, on Flickr

DSC_0716 by Marek K, on Flickr

Inauguración BLoved by Tania Delgado, on Flickr

Urban life, Vida urbana by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Palace at night by Bruce Stokes, on Flickr

Untitled by Roberto Garcia Fadon, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Buenos días. #DayToDay2015 #Madrid #GranVía by fonta bigastro, on Flickr

Cielo de Madrid (5) (pentax 31 limited) by dagoban, on Flickr

Madrid by G Garmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Braided by Bea Represa, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_9da by Steve, on Flickr

madrid nov 2016 (356) by ANA, on Flickr

An Individual DSC_5572 by XCastrillo, on Flickr

Madrid round two by zbergin, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Laney N., on Flickr

Madrid on a cloudy Sunday morning by Gaby Ch, on Flickr

Si me olvidas... ( Plaza de Opera - Madrid ) by MARIA DOLORES LOPEZ AGUADO, on Flickr

Madrid durante el Orgullo by david herranz, on Flickr

A world of beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mariam by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Casino by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Por las calles de Madrid by Montse, on Flickr

MAD - 20170430 - 58 by r2hox, on Flickr

Madrid » hemos llegao by Miguel Araiza, on Flickr

Street photography by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

MATERIAL PARA LA GUERRA by eduardo gomez, on Flickr

IMG_20170720_213446824_HDR by AFS USA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El descanso del turista en la Plaza Mayor de Madrid by Manuel de la Blanca Barrios, on Flickr

Gran Vía Madrid by David Rodriguez, on Flickr

Calle Mayor de Madrid by Arnianto Soekarno, on Flickr

Madrid Nocturno by Álvaro Pérez, on Flickr

La magia de una gran sorpresa. Marzo 2018 by Asociación Pídeme la Luna - Jaén, on Flickr

RoAd To MaDrId 2011 by Traveller WithLostHeart, on Flickr

20180304-Madrid-PCVO-IMG_5440 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Las cuatro torres by JuanmiZ, on Flickr

Almudena Cathedral, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

MadridPlazaMayorTsunami_001 by Juan Muñoz de Funes, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by JC Álvarez, on Flickr

Untitled by Yahir Castillo, on Flickr

IMG_1961 by Alvaro, on Flickr

Edifício Bronce by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

A world of beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Mi paraiso particular❤#lines #city #buildings #streetart #town #design #madrid #architexture #street #art #abstract #urban #templodedebod #photographer #architecturelovers #archilovers #arts #minimal #egipto #instagood #cities #style #madrid #skysc by Sori Cerrato Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-9 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-8 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-7 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-6 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-5 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol Madrid by Kevin Arrow, on Flickr

Emilio Castelar by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

La puerta del Sol, Madrid, Spain by Logane Malié, on Flickr

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid_0186 by Joan, on Flickr

Fachada by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr

Plaza by Dag S, on Flickr

Madrid by Francisco Perez Nuñez, on Flickr

Mattia and Villa by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

20171230_23_Madrid_Puerta del Sol by Josep Martínez Rodriguez, on Flickr

Esperando by Ana García, on Flickr

El Rastro (flea market). by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

madrid by jeff tapang, on Flickr

Atardecer en Madrid by Alfonso Iriarte Muñoz-Seca, on Flickr

20171230_21_Madrid_Calle Mayor by Josep Martínez Rodriguez, on Flickr

20171230_09_Madrid_Plaza del Doctor Marañón by Josep Martínez Rodriguez, on Flickr

20171230_08_Madrid_Emilio Castelar by Josep Martínez Rodriguez, on Flickr

20171230_07_Madrid_Paseo de Recoletos by Josep Martínez Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid-033 by Francisco Rodriguez, on Flickr

000234520015.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03366 by Ralf Schattschneider, on Flickr

Calle Mayor. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

DSC_1257 by Context Travel, on Flickr

untitled by Christina Long, on Flickr

#madrid #momentos #semaforos #summer by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

madrid by jeff tapang, on Flickr

Madrid. Plaza de Colón by Martín Molina Abogados y Economistas, on Flickr

Felipe III, King of Spain by eric, on Flickr

WOMEN ARE BEAUTIFUL by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Grand Via - Light Trails by Tim Dallos, on Flickr

Klara by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catedral de la Almudena by Cho Shane, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline 6 by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr

Palacio de Comunicaciones by eric, on Flickr

Palacio Real de La Granja de San Ildefonso by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr

Early morning Madrid by Terry Chapman, on Flickr

Toma posesión Guardia Civil by Cristina Cifuentes, on Flickr

Templa de Debod - Mono by Adrian Sadlier, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid . Las Cuatro Torres . _DSC5905 M c on em ma by tomas meson, on Flickr

Madrid - atardecer en el retiro _DSC2025 r 2 em c am by tomas meson, on Flickr

POV Torre Picasso, early morning; Madrid (2017) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr

Plaza de España (Madrid) by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr

Payasos Sin Fronteras Pasacalles_20120102_GregorioDiez_10 by Imagen en Acción, on Flickr

Madrid (53) by lilibel1973, on Flickr

Madrid by Kilian Harkema, on Flickr

Madrid by Kilian Harkema, on Flickr

Madrid_2408 by Oscar Dieguez, on Flickr

deep purple by Sara Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain Madrid IMG_2596 by Natalie, on Flickr

20180418 45 Madrid - Plaza de Oriente by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

20180418 47 Madrid - Koninklijk Paleis - Palacio Real de Madrid by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

20180418 50 Madrid - Jardines de Sabatini by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

20180418 54 Madrid - Plaza de Espana by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

20180418 61 Madrid - Calle de Fuencarral by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

20180418 53 Madrid - Plaza de Espana by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

lluvia16 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-9 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-8 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-7 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-6 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-5 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Pelayo Street. . World Pride 2017 (Madrid) by Juan Alcor, on Flickr

A HARD RAIN FALLS ON MADRID by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr

WorldPride Madrid 2017 by Escael Marrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Fred Romero, on Flickr

Fiesta de la Trashumancia en Madrid, 2017 by Caty, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area. Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr

PALACIO REAL DE MADRID DESDE LOS JARDINES DE SABATINI by Ezequiel J. Melian G., on Flickr

Escaleras by Javi Juez, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr

MADRID ANSEL ADAMS-8 by Luis Pereira, on Flickr

A world of beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Casino by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Por las calles de Madrid by Montse, on Flickr

MAD - 20170430 - 58 by r2hox, on Flickr

Madrid » hemos llegao by Miguel Araiza, on Flickr

Street photography by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

20180421_140344 by Jelena Cvetinović, on Flickr

Lluvioso by Oscar Moral, on Flickr

Semana Cervantina 2016 / Cervantes Week 2016 by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Radiografía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Street of Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Una visión de Madrid by Yezrael Perez, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Madrid con estilo by cristinatiad, on Flickr

Gran Via by Raul Alberdi, on Flickr

Galería de Cristal by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Spain financial district skyline at twilight by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto




----------



## christos-greece

20180422_25_Madrid_Spain_6K501358-09 by Frank, on Flickr

Emergency | Policía Municipal Madrid | 6101 by Ties Salden (112 Limburg), on Flickr

2017 SPAIN 西班牙 116 Madrid 马德里 Cibeles Square 西贝莱斯广场 Bank of Spain 西班牙银行 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr

Autobús interurbano Alsa madrid by Kevin Zuñiga, on Flickr

A_9909_01 by Alfredo Gutiérrez González, on Flickr

Edificio Metropolis by Rodolfo Artiga, on Flickr

Why? by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

20180422_25_Madrid_Spain_DSC09583-35 by Frank, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183255 by ACME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by mau.photo, on Flickr

Calle López de Hoyos, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr

madrid by mau.photo, on Flickr

Madrid, place puerta del sol by mau.photo, on Flickr

Madrid by mau.photo, on Flickr

Madrid by mau.photo, on Flickr

Madrid by mau.photo, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Eliel Machado, on Flickr

1st Of MAY • Street Dance • Madrid by Henrik Harder Bak, on Flickr

1st Of MAY • Street Dance • Madrid by Henrik Harder Bak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

geometría Perrault by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Gran Via, Madrid, Spain. by Asdeideas Madrid, on Flickr

Madrid sunset by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Madrid Downtown by Sven Wildschut, on Flickr

Overhead in Madrid by Zeeshan Rizvi, on Flickr

The Palacio Real de Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People Dancing by Luis Guimaraes, on Flickr

Plaza Callao by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Towers in Madrid by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Madrid Shops by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

543159_madrid_spain_gorod_noch_2048x1365_www.GdeFon.ru_ by TRANSMUNDI OPERADORA, on Flickr

Untitled by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr

DSC_5066.jpg by Alfonso Blanco Criado, on Flickr

C91A9962.jpg by John Jaggers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edificio de Fernando Higueras. Calle San Bernardo y Glorieta Ruiz Giménez. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

Honeymoon Picture (89) by hsobota, on Flickr

San Bernardo Metro Stop by Scott Andreas, on Flickr

Madrid III by Daniel Alejandro Castrillón Cano, on Flickr

Plaza de Toros Las Ventas by Katia Garcia, on Flickr

Plaza Central - Central Square by Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, on Flickr

Madrid - Plaza Sana Ana by Greg Johnson, on Flickr

ergo by La realidad es una ilusión, on Flickr

Madrid - Puerta del Sol by Greg Johnson, on Flickr

Madrid street art by mahou estrellas, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

La Puerta de Alcalá. España by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


Madrid, España by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


Parque del Retiro, Madrid by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


El Retiro, Madrid, España by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Madrid, España by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


Madrid, España by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


Plaza del Sol, Madrid by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


Madrid de noche by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Catedral de la Almudena, Madrid by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


Plaza Mayor, Madrid by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


Plaza Mayor, Madrid by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


Congreso de los diputados, Madrid by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Ramon Oria, on Flickr

Palacio Real de La Granja de San Ildefonso by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr

madrid_ulica by Neven Andrilovic, on Flickr

2018-05-11_04-38-56 by MIANSELU Serrano, on Flickr

Musée de la reine Sophie Madrid by Pascal Thibault, on Flickr

Carrera de la mujer Madrid 2018 by ATLETISMO ARROYOMOLINOS, on Flickr

Carrera de la mujer Madrid 2018 by ATLETISMO ARROYOMOLINOS, on Flickr

IMG_20180505_191546890_HDR-01 by Salvatore, on Flickr

Madrid - May 2018 by This Is Torrevieja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1000103 by Sebastián Miguel, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

ES - Madrid - San Lorenzo de El Escorial by Manuel Alqsar, on Flickr

TORRE DE MADRID by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr

Abre los ojos 2 by Noelia Medina Herradón, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Thorsten Reiprich, on Flickr

Felipe III, King of Spain by eric, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios

Madrid. 
by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That photo could be a great SSC banner. What do you think?


----------



## Eugercios

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That photo could be a great SSC banner. What do you think?


^^
It would be a great honor for me, thank you


----------



## christos-greece

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

Light by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

The Royal Silver Mirror :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Arganzuela Footbridge Reflections At Rush Hour :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Water Arrows At River Manzanares :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr

The golden dancer I by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios

Principitos... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A world of beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Teleférico de Madrid. by Guillermo González, on Flickr

L1000103 by Sebastián Miguel, on Flickr

Banco de España / Bank of Spain, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Royal Palace / Palacio Real, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

La Rosaleda Rose Garden in El Retiro Park, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

La Rosaleda Rose Garden in El Retiro Park, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

La Rosaleda Rose Garden in El Retiro Park, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal / Crystal Palace, Retiro Park, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Real Madrid vs Bayern Munich by Real Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1899_RET by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa Rita. Calle Gaztambide. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Citadis en Boadilla by McClane_E30, on Flickr

Vistas desde el trabajo 3 by jukito, on Flickr

Calle Cea Bermúdez. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Metro Ligero de Madrid en Somosaguas Centro by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, on Flickr

_DSC3774 by Fredrik Beskow, on Flickr

Plaza de Castilla (Ref: 0373) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr

LUFTHANSA Retro Livery by Luis Antonio Fernández Corral, on Flickr

A world of beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

M10_20180429_2131-51.jpg by mblicks, on Flickr

MadridPlazaMayorTsunami_002 by Juan Muñoz de Funes, on Flickr

Madrid by Agustín Cerda, on Flickr

Waning Crescent Moon rising over Madrid Barajas Terminal 4, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid by Daniel Alejandro Castrillón Cano, on Flickr

Time for a tattoo? by Terry Chapman, on Flickr

Madrid - Starry street by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr

Edificio Metropolis by Rodolfo Artiga, on Flickr

MAD NIGHT by Mina Bohemia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Teatro Real, Madrid by Laura Trives Abad, on Flickr

Fachada sur de la Puerta de Toledo, Madrid by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Edificio Telefónica. Madrid by Vicente Camarasa, on Flickr

Metro Sol, Madrid by cantorrodista, on Flickr

SKYLINEMADRID by Luis Ruiz alonso, on Flickr

_DSC3774 by Fredrik Beskow, on Flickr

_DSC5782 by Manuel Moral Moreno, on Flickr

Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr

Madrid by Dani Oliver, on Flickr

Madrid by Dani Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Espagne by Carl-Éric Vaillancourt, on Flickr

madrid j 15 by Chris Piazza, on Flickr

Madrid by Dani Oliver, on Flickr

Madrid: East approach to the Gran Via [major street] and the Banco de España by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Santiago Bernabeu. by Ivan Kaiser, on Flickr

Madrid by Anissa TLEMCANI, on Flickr

Glass biosphere roof, Madrid by peter clifford, on Flickr

Madrid by Anissa TLEMCANI, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edificio de viviendas en Almagro 26, con vuelta a Zurbarán, 13. by Enrique Cordero, on Flickr

desde mi terraza 2 by manu.ellar, on Flickr

URJC by Iván Ivelic, on Flickr

CIBELES Y PALACIO DE LINARES (CLOSE UP) by Miguel, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional. by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

" Majestic Hospitality on Hermosilla 2 [ Plaza de Colon : Paseo de la Castellana : Calle Serrano ] in the heart of Madrid " by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr

Madrid - Iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr

Calle Serrano, Madrid by We Believe in Beauty, on Flickr

Numbered Readings (Ref. 2550) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr

DSCN6869 by Алексей Белоусов, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TAUROMAQUIA es VIOLENCIA by Santi Vaquero, on Flickr

Basílica de la Concepción de Nuestra Señora. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Parroquia Nuestra Señora de la Concepción,Madrid,Comunidad de Madrid,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, on Flickr

Plaza de Emilio Castelar. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcala by Alejandro Tirado, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Quietud al atardecer de un sábado by Antonio Lopez Imedio, on Flickr

Monocrome moon by Pablo J. Pozo, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Red&White by Miguel García, on Flickr

Spain financial district skyline at twilight by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Scott-Davenport-Spain-2015-06-20-0017-2- by Scott Davenport, on Flickr

Luces sobre Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Exchange :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Moonlit Dreams :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Monumental Cibeles by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Gran Via at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr

Taste of Madrid III by Renée Kim, on Flickr

Metropolis Building Madrid by Jerold Paterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El cielo en una fuente by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcala by Alejandro Tirado, on Flickr

Parque Madrid Río by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

nocturna by Eladio Sanchez, on Flickr

Noche en Debod by Jesús M. Velasco, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by Iñigo López-Castro, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

A sus pies: Prayers to Steel Idols by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid-e-Paris-514 by Juan Carlos Lucena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Real Madrid CF Stadium – Estadio Santiago Bernabéu, Madrid (Spain), HDR by Marc, on Flickr

Fleeting Light 2 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

nocturna by Eladio Sanchez, on Flickr

Puente de Toledo desde Pirámides by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

Madrid Christmas Night by José Glez y Lopez, on Flickr

A large square by J L C, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol at night -- Madrid by Dan Updegrove, on Flickr

DSC_6410-2 by Iñigo López-Castro, on Flickr

DSC02282 by Man xMan, on Flickr

Edificio Carrión (Carrión building), Gran Vìa, Madrid by Lucky Ice, on Flickr

Night in Madrid. #torreskio #plazacastilla #Madrid #Spain #sonyA7 #longexposure by luis luis, on Flickr

Lucia by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid by marcosnr92, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0697_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Madrid_September_2014_0667_fhdr by inextremo96, on Flickr

Old and New @ Puerta del Sol :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr

Parque del Retiro, Madrid by Felix Marimon, on Flickr

Three shadows by ralcains, on Flickr

The people's power by han_solo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Black sweater with bell sleeves black jeans heels uterqüe bag palacio real madrid street style fashion outfit11 by BeSugarandSpice, on Flickr

Alcala desde Serrano by altmmar89, on Flickr

Untitled by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

Bulevar de Salburua by Alfredo, on Flickr

IMG_20170207_164936818_HDR by Atelerix Skye, on Flickr

Noche en Madrid by Liliana Gonzalez, on Flickr

Madrid Atocha 30 May 2013 by std70040, on Flickr

Madrid-e-Paris-181 by Juan Carlos Lucena, on Flickr

I Madrid Lindy Exchange - Santiago Swing & Tapas Tour by MAD for Swing Madrid, on Flickr

I Madrid Lindy Exchange - Santiago Swing & Tapas Tour by MAD for Swing Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5386 by jerrymartinez57, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

Eastward view along Calle del Arenal towards Puerto del Sol by procrast8, on Flickr

Madrid by Jesús Cubeles, on Flickr

Madrid by Jesús Cubeles, on Flickr

_A3_2633 Gran Vía Banco de España 10,8 MB 5710 × 3901.jpg by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Democracy in action by Bruce Joyal, on Flickr

IMG_7803 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

Fun by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

20181009_0048 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid by Juan Carlos Pizarro, on Flickr

4 Torres Madrid by Armando Conejero Meca, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

The Plaza de Alonso Martínez by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana en "Cuatro Torres Business Area" by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blurred by Simona Vaccaro, on Flickr

Las Tablas de San Chinarro - MADRID by Julián Hoyas García, on Flickr

Madrid 072 by Alberto Medina-Chanona, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

Transitando por Madrid by MANUEL ALBERTO PAREJA CHUMILLA, on Flickr

Monument to Martinez Campos in the 'El Retiro' park by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana en "Cuatro Torres Business Area" by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr

Accident by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

de-paseo-por-vallecas--en-madrid_32612618684_o by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid by Carmen Correas Caba, on Flickr

Madrid by mejdi derbel, on Flickr

Statue of Miguel de Cervantes by procrast8, on Flickr

Las Tablas de San Chinarro - MADRID by Julián Hoyas García, on Flickr

City Life by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Rush Hour Centro Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

R0013034 by drcsj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Una foto entre mil by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Miguel Angel Victoria, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Digital Reality by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

El Retiro - Cae la noche sobre el estanque by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

_DSC1833 Calle de Postas 24 MB 7353 × 4907 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Mist and steel by jose luis cueto, on Flickr

url=https://flic.kr/p/EijV8e]







[/url]Casi es primavera...Alcalá de Henares (C. de Madrid). by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

AMP_4856_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr

untitled by buiobuione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta del Sol, sábado por la mañana by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid roof V2 2015 by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Centro by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Calle de la Gran Vía, Madrid. (papel) by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid by Carmen Correas Caba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by Moligüam, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid (8) by Monographical UK, on Flickr

Salamanca, Madrid by Mark Hulbert, on Flickr

Live the beautiful Women! by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Plaza Major, Madrid. by Sabien, on Flickr

Diagonal by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Tio Pepe luce de nuevo (8/5/2014, nueva ubicación) by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Universidad Central de Madrid. Calle San Bernardo by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

teatro real by Pippo, on Flickr

Calles Alcalá y Virgen de los Peligros. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Untitled by Bruce Joyal, on Flickr

España, Madrid, Barcelona by Antonia Azócar Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

madrid-de-noche-en-las-7-tetas by antonio braza, on Flickr

Colors of Spain by Jón Ingi Cæsarsson, on Flickr

Madrid by Owain Shaw Photo, on Flickr

Madrid by Owain Shaw Photo, on Flickr

Madrid by Owain Shaw Photo, on Flickr

Madrid by Owain Shaw Photo, on Flickr

Centro by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Digital Reality by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Live the beautiful Women! by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

MRD_134 by F.W. Qinty Wintie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catedral de La Almudena by Iván Moral, on Flickr

Plaza de Callao, Madrid by Henar lastres, on Flickr

- MADRID DE NOCHE - by Tomás Mauri, on Flickr

Desde Plaza de España by Raquel Morais, on Flickr

2014_01_06_-MADRID by antonio braza, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Manuel, on Flickr

Parallel Universes by Fernando Peces Alcázar, on Flickr

Ride the green wave by Peter, on Flickr

2018_4_LisSpain__0870 by Bernard K Yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain - Abstraction & Landscape/Cityscape by Shannon Nauta, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Untitled by Max Bennett, on Flickr

Corner by Juan Manuel García Mejía, on Flickr

AZCA_(Madrid)_08 by antonio braza, on Flickr

Desfile Militar del 12 de Octubre 2018, Madrid by Jose Sonseca, on Flickr

Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid (5) by Monographical UK, on Flickr


----------



## Motorways

This is not Madrid, maybe somewhere in Russia










This is Seville









This is Lisbon












Nice Thread! Congrats :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by José dsp, on Flickr

cuatro-torres-madrid-weekmen by antonio braza, on Flickr

Postales de Madrid by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

basílica de San Francisco el Grande , Madrid by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

PLAZA MAYOR DE MADRID by Asomados al Mundo de Miguel y Custo, on Flickr

madrid sun by Lenny Gurvich, on Flickr

Asisten miles de familias al desfile “Tlaxcala, La Feria 2018” by Nuestrafoto Sepe Uset, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

#Canoneos7D #50mm #street #spain #madrid by Giacomo Principato, on Flickr

WP_20181022_12_55_33_Pro by Jiří Klobasa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1256rl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, on Flickr

IMG_1260rl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, on Flickr

IMG_1261rl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, on Flickr

IMG_1264rl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, on Flickr

IMG_1271rl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

_MG_3059 by juan diego montenegro, on Flickr

The Mean Reds by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid by Ramblers Greetings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via street at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Príncipe de Vergara, Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Alcala and Gran Via streets at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Alcala and Gran Via streets at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Reflection by Weerwolfje, on Flickr

Madrid under construction by Michael Frank, on Flickr

Madrid (Toussaint) 2018-40 by Tarlis Machado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Gran Via by Cho Shane, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Madrid: quartier de la Latina. by Benoit Penant, on Flickr

20180924_161058 by Catho Schatz, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

IMG_1277rl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

WM_016 by Walkingmad Tours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque El Capricho III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

!...! - Instituto Cervantes - Calle Barquillo - Madrid by Mariano Da Ros, on Flickr

_MG_7393 by Alvaro Guzmán, on Flickr

Plaza_Del_Rey_View2_Madrid_10_2010 by chloestromberg, on Flickr

Calles de Madrid: La casa de Tócame Roque by Manuel, on Flickr

" Basílica Pontificia de San Miguel" MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 127 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Madrid 364 by Barbu Sebastian, on Flickr

Centro Panruso de Exposiciones - Moscú - Rusia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

DSCF5363 by Jazzy Lemon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

fullsizeoutput_9da by Steve, on Flickr

madrid nov 2016 (356) by ANA, on Flickr

An Individual DSC_5572 by XCastrillo, on Flickr

Madrid round two by zbergin, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Laney N., on Flickr

_IMG7945 by Tim Morgan, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, on Flickr

Moncloa, Arco de Triunfo. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr

Panorámica de Gran Vía en fase de reforma. Noviembre/2018. Madrid. by Benjamín Moreno, on Flickr

A world of beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

christos-greece said:


> IMG_1277rl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, on Flickr


This is Bilbao


----------



## Kaetzar

Vaklston said:


> This is Bilbao



No, that's not Bilbao. It is Madrid, with its Cibeles Fountain and Linares Palace.


----------



## christos-greece

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Guardia Real by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Palacio Real Madrid by allprex, on Flickr

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

DSCF37373 by Manuel Peña Jimenez, on Flickr

IMG_6682 by Jim Little, on Flickr

IMG_6753 (Edited) by Jim Little, on Flickr

Adviento Plaza Colón Madrid by afnavarrete, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana - Madrid by Mateus Habermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4485 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4460 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4468 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4478 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4480 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4400 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Calles de Madrid (Streets of Madrid) by Miguel Mollá, on Flickr

Castañas Asadas en Gran Vía by Xabel Delgado, on Flickr

IMG_6788 by Richard Munden, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calles de Madrid (Streets of Madrid) by Miguel Mollá, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area Madrid de noche by David Pérez Martínez de Ubago, on Flickr

Espana_091217-0731 by Bruce Ribakove, on Flickr

Madrid by cmramirezl, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Jose Jimenez, on Flickr

libre / ocupado by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Gran vía by Trinidad Quito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, June 2018 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr

IMG_6788 by Richard Munden, on Flickr

Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr

BBVA Las Tablas by RGl, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana - Madrid by Mateus Habermann, on Flickr

Plaza del Sol by Marie Biarnès, on Flickr

Madrid | Spain by Marluce Lima, on Flickr

Untitled by Joshua Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MADRID GRAN VIA 8582 6-12-2018 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Evening walk to Plaza del Sol and Gran Via by Mike Steele, on Flickr

20171227_57_Madrid_Gran_Via by Josep Martínez Rodriguez, on Flickr

Gran Via to Plaza Espana by Mike Steele, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá con su luna by Javier Moreno, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Jose Jimenez, on Flickr

Madrid - Puerta del Sol by Francisco Jose, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid (5) by Monographical UK, on Flickr

Portraits in Madrid by Elena M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria alada en la Cúpula del Edificio Metrópolis (II). Madrid by Abariltur, on Flickr

Madrid März 2018 by MiguelitoTen, on Flickr

Madrid März 2018 by MiguelitoTen, on Flickr

Madrid März 2018 by MiguelitoTen, on Flickr

Madrid März 2018 by MiguelitoTen, on Flickr

Madrid März 2018 by MiguelitoTen, on Flickr

Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

_DSC2580 by streetMadrid, on Flickr

Christmas lights in Madrid. by Francisco María Martín Martínez, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Perspectivas by Pitrom By Cnc., on Flickr

Casa entre Paseo Delicias y calle Ferrocarril. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Casa del Paseo de Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Casa del Paseo de Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

Paseo Delicias. Madrid by MADRID LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

libre / ocupado by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid; Spain by Mehmet Güngör, on Flickr

With light trails, any spot turns out differently by itsprince.b, on Flickr

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Bryan Fish, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudia Gómez, on Flickr

DSC_7561 by Gaetano Prisco, on Flickr

Madrid y Segovia 2016 by Gustavo Bacigalupo, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamín Mejías, on Flickr

Taxi by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Sluce On The Manzanares River Madrid 2 December 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Trinidad Quito, on Flickr

013442 - Madrid by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Maggie at Skyline by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr
by Fer Amarante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Moncloa - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Madrid by Grzesiek Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Old Madrid at Night by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

P1092948-2 by Oscar Vergara, on Flickr

Skyline from the north of the city, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Nana Walker by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Navidades en Madrid 2018 alumbrado calle Alcalá by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr

Navidades en Madrid 2018 alumbrado calle Alcalá by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr

Navidades en Madrid 2018 alumbrado Gran Via by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr

Navidades en Madrid 2018 alumbrado Puerta del sol by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr

Navidades en Madrid 2018 alumbrado Plaza Mayor by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr

Arcos de la Vaguada by chikillourbano, on Flickr

Madrid-Notturno by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr

Estampa urbana Navideña by RaGeDaOs, on Flickr

La Vela Building, BBVA Headquarters, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

_DSC0247 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Spain Book-300 by Gary Mynar, on Flickr

2018 12 27 - Madrid-68 by Vytas Neviera, on Flickr

Madrid rooftops by JG Hill, on Flickr

Spain Book-315 by Gary Mynar, on Flickr

Merry Christmas Eve from Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Navidades en Madrid 2018 alumbrado Puerta del sol by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr

_DSC0221 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Transforming by itsprince.b, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

CTBA by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Plaza de España y Palacio Real, Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Traffic jam by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Spain financial district skyline at twilight by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Full yellow by Pablo J. Pozo, on Flickr

Daoíz y fachada Cortes by Juan Pedro Gómez-51, on Flickr

Running in Madrid by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-ROBADO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ARAF_5454a by Raf, on Flickr

Madrid by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Q401 by The Next Place, on Flickr

Madrid 44 by Konrad Adler, on Flickr

Madrid city by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Spain Book-310 by Gary Mynar, on Flickr

Realia by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Perfect. Urban. Balance. by OSTROM MENASHA, on Flickr

_DSC0217 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

CALLE TOLEDO, MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 8651 4-1-2019 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Madrid by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

El rastro, Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

madrid by Adrian Amer, on Flickr

Madrid de Noche by ines abad pomar, on Flickr

Gran Via Madrid by Mirko Toller, on Flickr

Calles de Madrid (Streets of Madrid) by Miguel Mollá, on Flickr

madrid_35254437820_o by Juan Carlos Viera, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by passps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Mercado de San Miguel. by Sabien, on Flickr

Gran Via by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by cercamon, on Flickr

Temple_of_Debob, Madrid (10) by Geoff Castle, on Flickr

Plaza Major, Madrid. by Sabien, on Flickr

Diagonal by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

Madrid_0554 by Marek J. Smietanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Spain in film#5 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Cielo nublado de Madrid (pentax 28-105) (1) by dagoban, on Flickr

España Madrid Entre plaza Castilla y Paseo de la Castellana by Beltrán Cruz, on Flickr

Banco de Santander Building in Josefa Valcárcel Street, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Immeuble art déco, calle de Fuencarral, barrio Justicia, distrito Centro, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

bellas artes by Daniel Pastor, on Flickr

Looking over Plaza España by Magnitopic, on Flickr

Sanchinarro skyline, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Inquisitor




----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0448 by Jose H, on Flickr

Gran Vía de Madrid. España. by Jorge Santos Iglesias, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Adobo Cam, on Flickr

Cibeles - Madrid Spain by Ramón C Plata, on Flickr

The Ghost Bus by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by philip devine, on Flickr

Madrid, October 2018 by Mattia Spinelli, on Flickr

A world of beautiful women by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

madrid-nevando_40065620482_o by Carlos César Alvarez, on Flickr

Madrid by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Madrid by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

2018-11-30 - Luces Nocturnas_Madrid Rio_001-009 by Miguel Nava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Déambulations madrilènes, calle de Felipe IV, Jeronimos, Retiro, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Jorge Delgado Carrasco, on Flickr

madrid by Enrique Mínguez, on Flickr

Madrid by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

Power of photography by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

walk through Madrid by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

CNV000017 by Sasha Neznamov, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

3am walks in Madrid by brianalvarado757, on Flickr

Calle Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Lost in town by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

Welcome to Plaza Mayor by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180310_181519_896 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

IMG_20180309_192802_971 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

IMG_20180307_173953_864 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

IMG_20180306_174911_246 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

IMG_20180225_205709_261 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

bailando by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Spain#126 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Madrid Central by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

2017 Madrid - 20 of 22 by Rui Goncalves, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Gran vía by Fernando García, on Flickr

Plaza España by Héctor Ferreiro, on Flickr

Plasencia - Equestrian statue of Alfonso VIII of Castilla by campese, on Flickr

Barrio las Letras 2 by Patricia ("Pato"), on Flickr

Light Trails at la Puerta Del Sol Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr

Spain#150 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Feria del Libro. by Sabien, on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Laura Bailarina by Telmo, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

IMG_1403 by Mr Joel's Photography, on Flickr

Marga and Alvaro's apartment building hallway; calle Mauricio Legendre, Madrid (2017) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr

IMG_1602 by Mr Joel's Photography, on Flickr

IMG_1487 by Mr Joel's Photography, on Flickr

IMG_1478 by Mr Joel's Photography, on Flickr

IMG_1477 by Mr Joel's Photography, on Flickr

IMG_1461 by Mr Joel's Photography, on Flickr

Gran Vía. by R.M.S. Fotografía, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr


----------



## jonathanNCJ

Aequilibrium by Claudia Romeo, on *Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid tráfico (Pixabay) by Jose Maria Rivas, on Flickr

Anochecer en Madrid by Álvaro, on Flickr

Bus Madrid by afnavarrete, on Flickr

Con Vespa por Madrid by streetMadrid, on Flickr

Autobus como espejo by streetMadrid, on Flickr

201812_1402 Valencia, ♫ ♬Look Through Any Window ♫ ♬ by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr

Las calles de Madrid III by Michael Diamond, on Flickr

MAD_4TS_2S #1 by The_Accidental_Tourist, on Flickr

#madrid #españa #natale #fiestas #holidays #vacanze #picasso #dali #museo #puerta_del_sol #malasaña #fuencarral #la_latina #girandolando www.girandolando.it by Hanna Sz, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Déambulations madrilènes, la vie des villes, plaza de Artuto Barea, Lavapiés, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Spain in film#29 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr

Gran Vía en carmín by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by Zsuzsa Jenei, on Flickr

Plaza Colon _ Madrid by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Gran Via...Madrid by Z Wright, on Flickr

De vuelta a casa by Lu Yu, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

MALASAÑA by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Andrea Taccola, on Flickr

Madrid by Andrea Taccola, on Flickr

Madrid by Andrea Taccola, on Flickr

Madrid by Andrea Taccola, on Flickr

Madrid by Andrea Taccola, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol Square, Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

PASEO DE LAS DELICIAS by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr

Yeehaw! by Carlos F. Ingala, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Marines Reiche, on Flickr

Madrid atardeciendo by Esteban Palacios Blanco, on Flickr

Madrid tráfico (Pixabay) by Jose Maria Rivas, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by de Groot, on Flickr

desde-el-ayuntamiento-madrid-cibeles_22042657766_o by Carlos César Alvarez, on Flickr

201812_1402 Valencia, ♫ ♬Look Through Any Window ♫ ♬ by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid; Spain by Mehmet Güngör, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luna llena sobre la capital by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Room with a view by aircargo1, on Flickr

Torres Kio. by Carlos Picazo García, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid by Paco Soler, on Flickr

Palacio de Comunicaciones, Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

PASEO DEL PRADO by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real y Catedral de la Almudena vistos desde el teleferico de Rosales-Casa de Campo. Madrid (España) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr

Palacio REal y Catedral de la Almudena vistos desde el teleferico de Rosales-Casa de Campo. Madrid (España) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr

A corner by night by Angeles Torres, on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr

La Gran Vía. Madrid by Al Mondei, on Flickr

Ciclistas en Madrid 142 by Iratxo Pichel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6490副本副本 by Lu Yu, on Flickr

Against by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Nostalgia al lado de la guitarra by Inés Tejedor Mosquete, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 Atardecer I by Fernando del Valle, on Flickr

City lights (Panoramic) by J L C, on Flickr

DSC_4580 by Riccardo Anglani, on Flickr

Madrid - Gran Via by mvinagre, on Flickr

_DSC0140.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

_DSC0135.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

_DSC0125.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03366 by Ralf Schattschneider, on Flickr

1901_gmadrid_052.jpg by Alex Jazz, on Flickr

Calle Mayor. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

DSC_1257 by Context Travel, on Flickr

untitled by Christina Long, on Flickr

#madrid #momentos #semaforos #summer by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

1901_untitled_425.jpg by Alex Jazz, on Flickr

1901_gmadrid_227.jpg by Alex Jazz, on Flickr

Gran Via again by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

Klara by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L9999571 by winfred luo, on Flickr

El Retiro. by Sabien, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

My buildings by Luis Alvarez Marra, on Flickr

1901_untitled_425.jpg by Alex Jazz, on Flickr

Hora azul by Manuel Lopez, on Flickr

1901_gmadrid_052.jpg by Alex Jazz, on Flickr

Street side restaurant, Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Spain#204 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

edificio exterior La Casa Encendida centro cultural Madrid 03 by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr

P2023536 by API abroad, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by 
CamelKW, on Flickr

L9999571 by winfred luo, on Flickr

Chamartin-train-rails by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

exterior Palacio de Cibeles antiguo Palacio de Comunicaciones Madrid 09 by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr

07112015-IMG_3662 by Enric Raw, on Flickr

PLAZA DE LA PAJA, MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 8774 3-2-2019 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol Square at Night, Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Time Madrid by gnlinares25, on Flickr

Light Trails at la Puerta Del Sol Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Puerta del Sol Square at Night, Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Mohn 225 by Josep Pretel, on Flickr

Lost in town by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

IMG_20180306_174911_246 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Jamoneria de Madrid by Alessio Pressante, on Flickr

Love in the Park, Retiro Park, Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence

christos-greece said:


> Mohn 225 by Josep Pretel, on Flickr


This is not Madrid. It's Barcelona.


----------



## christos-greece

Zona de negocios Paseo de la Castellana. Madrid (España) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr

PLAZA DEL BIOMBO, MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 8747 3-2-2019 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Las 4 Torres vistas desde el mirador de Paracuellos de Jarama. Madrid (España) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr

L9999571 by winfred luo, on Flickr

_DSC0114.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

A corner by night by Angeles Torres, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amanecer en Madrid Xll by ana gomez, on Flickr

photo5981284882657161132 by Ciudadanos Cs, on Flickr

photo5981284882657161386 by Ciudadanos Cs, on Flickr

photo5981284882657161192 by Ciudadanos Cs, on Flickr

photo5981284882657161279 by Ciudadanos Cs, on Flickr

photo5981284882657161437 by Ciudadanos Cs, on Flickr

pl.mayor (1) by mmercevf, on Flickr

Madrid. Immeuble Matesanz (1923) by fvib'r, on Flickr

DSCF4015 by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Welcome Day 2019 by Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, on Flickr

“Madrid” #Madrid #travel #travelblogger #Spain #blogger #landscape by Antonio Malara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

“Madrid” #Madrid #travel #travelblogger #Spain #blogger #landscape by Antonio Malara, on Flickr

BANCO DE ESPAÑA, MADRID 8831 10-2-2019 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Plaza España (Madrid) 2019 by José David López Sánchez, on Flickr

Madrid by Revol Web, on Flickr

cibeles (1) by mmercevf, on Flickr

Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

Untitled by procrast8, on Flickr

El_Rastro by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr

Another city by Jorge González, on Flickr

STREET 1 by The power of PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain - Puerta del Sol by Elisabeth Sänger, on Flickr

Una habitación con vistas.. (mejor en grande) by Angeles Torres, on Flickr

Spain#287 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Madrid. by Vicente Sánchez, on Flickr

Gran Vía (Madrid) 2019 by José David López Sánchez, on Flickr

Puerta de la Moncloa, distrito de Moncloa-Aravaca (Madrid / España) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr

Mañanas frías en Madrid by María Sáez, on Flickr

Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr

Path going down through the trees, La quinta de los Molinos, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence

christos-greece said:


> Spain#287 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr


This is not Madrid, it's Valencia.

Tell the truth Christos. You put some wrong photos to see if we are careful and we realize the mistake.


----------



## christos-greece

Batallas íntimas, de Lucía Gajá by Casa de América, on Flickr

A trip on the bus by Magnitopic, on Flickr

Madrid Trails by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr

IMG_6184-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

distrito de Moncloa-Aravaca (Madrid / España) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr

Madrid by Revol Web, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Oscar Anibal Pozuelos, on Flickr

More people in costume, The Cervantine Fair, Alcalá de Henares, October 2018 by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FabriFlorence said:


> Tell the truth Christos. You put some wrong photos to see if we are careful and we realize the mistake.


Nope; its Flickr mistakes :bash: When searching photos examble *Madrid*, all photos must be from Madrid, not from other cities (off topic)...


----------



## FabriFlorence

christos-greece said:


> Spain#311 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr


This is the Cathedral of Our Lady of Pilar in Zaragoza.


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Jorge Donaire, on Flickr

Madrid bajo cúpula de cristal by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Future by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Madrid_0485 by Joan, on Flickr

Alicia <3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Palace Hotel Madrid. Spain by afnavarrete, on Flickr

Malasana, Madrid by bjstevens, on Flickr

IMG_3902 by Salieras Baklažanas, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## odivelense

Madrid is eveything to me, was the city where i meet my present wife at 15 years ago, she's from Móstoles. In Madrid i love the food, the arquitecture, the streets plenty of people, the vibe. Madrid is my second home


----------



## christos-greece

Façades art nouveau, Gran Via, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Palacio de cristal. El retiro (Madrid) by Tino Lopez, on Flickr

FUNDACIÓN MANANTIAL VIII Carrera Solidaria por la Salud Mental_20190217_Rafael Muñoz_05 by Imagen en Acción, on Flickr

Spain#323 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Iesus by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

IMG_3943 by Salieras Baklažanas, on Flickr

Madrid Trails by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr

"American night". by Imhm13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0352-2019-BR by Fernando Galán Hernández, on Flickr

0349-2019-BR by Fernando Galán Hernández, on Flickr

SDIM0657_bw by Haruka, on Flickr

Spain by Chris Costello, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid - Pº de la Castellana 2 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid by Revol Web, on Flickr

Antiguo Hospital de Maudes (Hoy sede de la Consejeria de Transportes de la COmunidad de Madrid). Madrid (España) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr

_DSC0135.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

Tres amigas por Madrid by streetMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mujer Roja by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Fuente by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Pink by Borislav Aleksiev, on Flickr

Madrid by Margherita Bandini, on Flickr

Madrid by Margherita Bandini, on Flickr

Madrid by Margherita Bandini, on Flickr

Madrid by Margherita Bandini, on Flickr

Madrid by Margherita Bandini, on Flickr

Red by Borislav Aleksiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hora azul en Madrid by pepeltoboso, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Puerta de Europa by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Spain by jerrymartinez57, on Flickr

Madrid Royalty by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-9 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-8 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-7 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-6 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-5 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

PLAZA DE RAMALES , MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 8808 3-2-2019 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

La Bicicritica by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Margherita Bandini, on Flickr

Por Madrid by F.J Orozco, on Flickr

D4D_3843 by Bryant Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/


----------



## christos-greece

Spain#454 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr

IMG_3902 by Salieras Baklažanas, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tarde de paseo en el centro de Madrid by pepeltoboso, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcala,a symbol of the city of Madrid by v villacampa, on Flickr

Metro Madrid by Joshua Schmidt, on Flickr

Debod Blues by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

2019-01-21-191635 by Fernando Garcia Matias, on Flickr

Ane by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Espacio para pintores_ByN (Mejor en grande) by Angeles Torres, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Skyline of Madrid at Sunset by Jaime Ollero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lorena by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Bubbles in Plaza Major by Tom Jones, on Flickr

Madrid by Pedro Ortiz, on Flickr

Lavapiés, Madrid by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

Plaza de Parejas by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Plaza de Oriente by Germanboybordeaux, on Flickr

Plaza de Oriente by Germanboybordeaux, on Flickr

Malasaña by Mariano Mellado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mariam by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

_MG_0248 - e t by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

las torres desde el lineal by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Spain#502 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr

Street by Borislav Aleksiev, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Façades art nouveau, Gran Via, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

🌆La Vela🌆 🌕Sunset in Madrid🌕 #atardecer #spain #españa #laveladelbbva #madridexplore #christmastree #arboldenavidad #madrid #canon #canonespaña #6dmarkii #sunset #sunsetphotography #lascuatrotorres #bbva #españ by Adrián Criado Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cibeles palace by Shuki Raz, on Flickr

GO_CAR by Francisco J. Alcacera Pardo, on Flickr

Por Madrid by F.J Orozco, on Flickr

Madrid Trails by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcala,a symbol of the city of Madrid by v villacampa, on Flickr

Lavapiés, Madrid by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr

471_ES_Madrid by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

Plaza de España by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

Lis by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid März 2018 by MiguelitoTen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Setembre_0124 by Joan, on Flickr

Mercado de San Miguel, Madrid by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr

ciclistas Glovo by streetMadrid, on Flickr

Ciclista urbano en la plaza de Cibeles. Madrid by streetMadrid, on Flickr

Típica foto de niño posando con los muñecos by streetMadrid, on Flickr

El Museo del Jamón by streetMadrid, on Flickr

¿De qué equipo soy? by streetMadrid, on Flickr

Esperando en la Plaza Mayor by streetMadrid, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Lavapiés, Madrid by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

日落 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Untitled by Casper Dam, on Flickr

Madrid by Laura Medina Henche, on Flickr

Hot day in the city by Ivana Mednansky, on Flickr

20181231-008 Madrid city by Seimen Burum, on Flickr

170119_Madrid_Edit_alta1_24 by Mynor Orlando Mazariegos Saavedra, on Flickr

Desde mi balcón...vuelo by Sonsoles Csm., on Flickr

Details of Madrid in Black and White - N4 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Plaza de Santa Ana - Madrid by Jorge Gaviria, on Flickr

Esperando en la Plaza Mayor by streetMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Fundación Cristina Heeren y Lina 1960 despidieron con flamenco la cumbre mundial del turismo WTTC Sevilla 2019 by Flamenco Heeren, on Flickr

La Fundación Cristina Heeren y Lina 1960 despidieron con flamenco la cumbre mundial del turismo WTTC Sevilla 2019 by Flamenco Heeren, on Flickr

La Fundación Cristina Heeren y Lina 1960 despidieron con flamenco la cumbre mundial del turismo WTTC Sevilla 2019 by Flamenco Heeren, on Flickr

Details of Madrid in Black and White - N6 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

A la velocidad del rayo...105/365 by Carlos C, on Flickr

西班牙电信公司大楼 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, 18 Oct 2015 (116) by Linda & Steve, on Flickr

IMG_5483-1 by Ankur Garg, on Flickr

Street Madrid. by Jose Cordero, on Flickr

纪念碑 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Un icono de Madrid: Puerta de Alcala by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Liverpool lasses by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr

(162/16) Metro de Madrid: Alameda de Osuna by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Viendo la vida pasar... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

La ciudad se enciende. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

MADRID 01 by Seeing Europe, on Flickr

Gran Via by Manuel Teruel, on Flickr

Gran Via again by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr

_K000794 by Jordane Prestrot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Emilio Castelar by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

Fachada by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr

Madrid - atardecer en el retiro _DSC2025 r 2 em c am by tomas meson, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-9 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Radiografía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Gran via ... by Kuadrock García, on Flickr

MADRID 01 by Seeing Europe, on Flickr

_A3_6682-HDR by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

皇宫 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Vue sur le palais royal et la cathédrale by kaneto974, on Flickr

Madrid-14 by Luis Gallardo, on Flickr

欧洲之门 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Untitled by Julian Unanue, on Flickr

MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Apollo Fountain by Camilo VanderHuck, on Flickr

Madrid-21072015-DSC03188 by Manuel Fernandez, on Flickr

La Fundación Cristina Heeren y Lina 1960 despidieron con flamenco la cumbre mundial del turismo WTTC Sevilla 2019 by Flamenco Heeren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

plazadesantaana by juances, on Flickr

alcala4 by juances, on Flickr

Calle Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

L1001042v3 by Sebastián Miguel, on Flickr

templodedebod by juances, on Flickr

Rush Hour Centro Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol - Madrid by Tavo Gimenez, on Flickr

Catedral de la Almudena by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Gran Via by Raimon Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Mayor by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr

M_59_Madrid_Plaza_Castilla by Ferruccio Pozzoli, on Flickr

Madrid-14 by Luis Gallardo, on Flickr

MADRID RIO by Jl Muñoz, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá, Madrid by Luis, on Flickr

Skyline (Madrid) by Alejandro GS, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando Lacort, on Flickr

Cervantes, Don Quixote and Sancho Panza. by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

La Fundación Cristina Heeren y Lina 1960 despidieron con flamenco la cumbre mundial del turismo WTTC Sevilla 2019 by Flamenco Heeren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in Madrid by Realidades Inexistentes, on Flickr

Madrid - Glorieta de Santa María de la Cabeza Paseo de Santa María de la Cabeza by Le Monde1, on Flickr

Fleeting Light 2 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

A large square by J L C, on Flickr

Edificio Metrópolis, Madrid. by Sonia Díaz, on Flickr

I Project Myself (Ref. 2528) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr

Bus #StopAborto Madrid by HazteOir.org, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by James Wei, on Flickr

... Visiones de MADrid .. by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Los autobuses de #VotaValores visitaron los actos de cierre de campaña de PSOE, PP y Vox y recorrieron las principales calles de Madrid by HazteOir.org, on Flickr

Bus #StopAborto Madrid by HazteOir.org, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by James Wei, on Flickr

M_11_Madrid_Palacio_Real by Ferruccio Pozzoli, on Flickr

欧洲之门 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

IMG_5483-1 by Ankur Garg, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá. Madrid, Spain. by Rafael Banderas, on Flickr

Festival of Moors and Christians by love is a wonderful gift, on Flickr

VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

20190317-Madrid-Cerro del Tío Pío-IMG_9472 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Madrid by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PASEO DEL PRADO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

市长广场 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Edificio de Correos - Plaza de Cibeles by Juan Carlos González, on Flickr

Sunset Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by James Wei, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by James Wei, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by James Wei, on Flickr

Castellana 81 by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Festival of Moors and Christians by love is a wonderful gift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_4261 - e by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr

Details of Madrid in Black and White - N4 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Sunset Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

皇宫 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo_Ricote

Atardecer en Moratalaz: https://twitter.com/thericote/status/1123352855350525964


----------



## christos-greece

Spain, Evening, Houses, Madrid, Street, From above, Cities by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Puerta del Alcala, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Edificio Metropolis, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Edificio Metropolis, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Plaza Cibeles, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Puerta del Alcala, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Details of Madrid in Black and White - N7 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Sunrise of Tuesday in Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

€urotrip by Miler Blasco, on Flickr

Madrid Day 4 2019-16 by JoshmanPhoto, on Flickr

Criticona 2019 Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Emt de Madrid Scania N94UB Carsa CS40 City 4125 by Oskar Jan Grycan, on Flickr

IMG_5483-1 by Ankur Garg, on Flickr

Hot day in the city by Ivana Mednansky, on Flickr

Madrid by Sergio Silva, on Flickr

Tania by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque El Capricho III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

!...! - Instituto Cervantes - Calle Barquillo - Madrid by Mariano Da Ros, on Flickr

_MG_7393 by Alvaro Guzmán, on Flickr

Plaza_Del_Rey_View2_Madrid_10_2010 by chloestromberg, on Flickr

Calles de Madrid: La casa de Tócame Roque by Manuel, on Flickr

" Basílica Pontificia de San Miguel" MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 127 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Día de la Comunidad de Madrid by Puerto de Indias, on Flickr

A los pies del Capitol by P. HELLíN, on Flickr

temp (471) Edificio Metrópolis. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

Plaza del Sol I by Rober Tomás, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1958-2019. My aunt Rosario, Madrid / Mi tía Rosario, por la calle de Alcalá by Ramon Oria, on Flickr

Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

PASEO DEL PRADO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

... Visiones de MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Palacio Real by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá, Madrid by Luis, on Flickr

Details of Madrid in Black and White - N4 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Vanesa by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WM_011 by Walkingmad Tours, on Flickr

Chulapos y chulapas by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

061-Oct. 27-Nov. 1, 2018 Madrid by meg williams2009, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Catedral de la Almudena by Cho Shane, on Flickr

Plaza Colon _ Madrid by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol al atardecer by Daniel Prats, on Flickr

Selfie 2.0 by Jan Moons, on Flickr

2018_4_LisSpain__0869 by Bernard K Yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Omnipresent by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

And to the left by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Look to the right by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Noble by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Entering the Mayor one by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

The Royal one by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Symmetry by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Minolta X700 -Ilford PAN400-Ávila-Madrid_20181127_0016 by Nicky Negrete, on Flickr

Gran Via de Madrid by snl1651975, on Flickr

Madrid, lightpainting by Filippo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MADRID-10 by Matthieu Berrone, on Flickr

Lace by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Teleferico view by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Nighty Night by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Up there by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Guarding by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Woman in Plaza del Sol - Madrid by Eric Forgaard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-9 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-8 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-7 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-6 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-5 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid by mau.photo, on Flickr

Calle López de Hoyos, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr

People Dancing by Luis Guimaraes, on Flickr

C91A9962.jpg by John Jaggers, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo_Ricote

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBrA4EihBr5T/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqvmP_WBAGv/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBl4hYDvBMDH/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBn2cTU1h9-3/


----------



## christos-greece

Lace by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

In the middle by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Marc Sayce, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Marc Sayce, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Details of Madrid in Black and White - N7 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Alicia <3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

RAGE #crowd #madrid #spain #girl #protest by Uxía Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes by Jin Gong, on Flickr

Desde-el-otro-lado by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Inés by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence

christos-greece said:


> Setembre_0258 by Joan, on Flickr


This is San Sebastian.




christos-greece said:


> Emily Larson_IES Madrid_Spring 2019 by Global Education Office Photos, on Flickr


This is Burgos.


----------



## christos-greece

170715_Street_029 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

Light by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

COOLTOURSPAIN by Visit.org, on Flickr

Clouds Vanishing On Arganzuela Footbridge :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid-1 by Bob Hamilton, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

Under A Blood Red Sky II :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Saturday night fever by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Sunset by Alejandro Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes by Jin Gong, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Madrid by Ansku Bcn, on Flickr

Madrid 047 by Udo Schröter, on Flickr

Atardecer en la ciudad by Sonsoles Csm., on Flickr

_DS00212_1.jpg by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

_DS00148_1.jpg by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

Yellow Lace: Freedom! Political Prisoners by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

Light by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

The Royal Silver Mirror :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Arganzuela Footbridge Reflections At Rush Hour :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Water Arrows At River Manzanares :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

IMG_1899_RET by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Royal Palace / Palacio Real, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

La Rosaleda Rose Garden in El Retiro Park, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr

The golden dancer I by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La puerta del Sol. by de.bu, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Madrid Tag 1 und 2 (34) by frisur08, on Flickr

DSCN7830 by Алексей Белоусов, on Flickr

_DS00325_1.jpg by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by James Wei, on Flickr

Cervantes, Don Quixote and Sancho Panza. by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Ane by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

madrid_ulica by Neven Andrilovic, on Flickr

TORRE DE MADRID by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr

Water Arrows At River Manzanares :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Royal Palace / Palacio Real, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

SKYLINEMADRID by Luis Ruiz alonso, on Flickr

_DSC3774 by Fredrik Beskow, on Flickr

Metro Ligero de Madrid en Somosaguas Centro by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, on Flickr

LUFTHANSA Retro Livery by Luis Antonio Fernández Corral, on Flickr

Madrid - Starry street by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr

MAD NIGHT by Mina Bohemia, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo_Ricote

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzSNUUkijo8/


----------



## Ricardo_Ricote

christos-greece said:


> Metro Ligero de Madrid en Somosaguas Centro by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, on Flickr


Thanks for post my photos


----------



## christos-greece

Music in the street by Angeles Torres, on Flickr

#madrid by Stiven Revelo, on Flickr

Madrid Galileo esquina Rodriguez San Pedro by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Alexander Kurz, on Flickr

Metropolis Building, Madrid III by Angus Duncan, on Flickr

Torres Realia by Ruben Valero, on Flickr

Madrid, by Chaufglass, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Natali by Denis Davidofff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Liverpool lasses by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr

Fleeting Light 2 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Andenes by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

LA GRAN VÍA. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Traffic jam by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

North of Madrid Skyline (Ref: 0626) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr

Culotte Knitted Trousers pink heels uterqüe style fashion street style accessories07 by BeSugarandSpice, on Flickr

P3164762-Modifica by sebastiano dall, on Flickr

Skyline - Madrid by José Miguel Gorosabel Araus, on Flickr

Skyline Ciudad de Madrid by Jorge Ami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

000_3130 by joel araneda, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá by Alejandro Ramirez, on Flickr

IMG_3363 by Phil-Artist, on Flickr

IMG_3050 by Phil-Artist, on Flickr

IMG_8934 by Phil-Artist, on Flickr

IMG_8949 by Phil-Artist, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Juan Kinder, on Flickr

PANCHO TOURS - FREE TOURS - GUIDED TOURS by panchotours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-05-11_04-38-56 by MIANSELU Serrano, on Flickr

TORRE DE MADRID by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa Rita. Calle Gaztambide. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Metropolis Building Madrid by Jerold Paterson, on Flickr

nocturna by Eladio Sanchez, on Flickr

(168/19) Edificio ESpaña by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

The golden dancer I by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Invierno by Juanma Izquierdo, on Flickr

Klara by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madre, Libre! by Gabriel Lundqvist, on Flickr

Untitled by Juan Carlos Villar Lomba, on Flickr

The city at dusk, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes by Jin Gong, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Madrid skyline from La Moraleja, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-8 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Atardecer en Madrid by Alfonso Iriarte Muñoz-Seca, on Flickr

Plaza Major by Context Travel, on Flickr

Madrid - atardecer en el retiro _DSC2025 r 2 em c am by tomas meson, on Flickr

20180418 54 Madrid - Plaza de Espana by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

Radiografía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Overhead in Madrid by Zeeshan Rizvi, on Flickr

DSC_5066.jpg by Alfonso Blanco Criado, on Flickr

Templa de Debod - Mono by Adrian Sadlier, on Flickr

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03366 by Ralf Schattschneider, on Flickr

Calle Mayor. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, on Flickr

DSC_1257 by Context Travel, on Flickr

untitled by Christina Long, on Flickr

#madrid #momentos #semaforos #summer by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

madrid by jeff tapang, on Flickr

Grand Via - Light Trails by Tim Dallos, on Flickr

Felipe III, King of Spain by eric, on Flickr

Klara by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thandi by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Madrid 559 by Barbu Sebastian, on Flickr

Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. by Caty, on Flickr

Madrid - Madrid City Tour by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid by Travel Review City, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres skyline before Dawn, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid (1) by Monographical UK, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Inés Bauve by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

madrid by Adrian Amer, on Flickr

madrid by Adrian Amer, on Flickr

PRECIOSAS by mahou estrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

100 Strangers: 183 Sara by Arnab Ghosal, on Flickr

MADRID LGBT PRIDE 2019 by MadrizByNight, on Flickr

514769480 by ILUNION Hotels, on Flickr

La puerta del Sol. by de.bu, on Flickr

Desde-el-otro-lado by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Los últimos rayos en la cuatro torres by Martín J. Gallego, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Lost by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

Los valores que afectan a toda la sociedad sólo pueden ser dilucidados si todos pueden participar en un discurso igualitario, no en una conversación entre sabiondos y necios. by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

******* Mondays Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid by jesus gutierrez, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Príncipe de Vergara, Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Cloudy sky over Madrid V by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr

PANCHO TOURS - FREE TOURS - GUIDED TOURS by panchotours, on Flickr

DSCF0940 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

Neptuno, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo_Ricote

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBz_vuH1IkUB/

It is not the real moon, it is a replica hanging from one of the cranes as a work of public art.


----------



## christos-greece

No olvides las papeletas by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid by Michael Bertino, on Flickr

Catedral de La Almudena by Iván Moral, on Flickr

Plaza de Callao, Madrid by Henar lastres, on Flickr

- MADRID DE NOCHE - by Tomás Mauri, on Flickr

Desde Plaza de España by Raquel Morais, on Flickr

Architecture (189) / Gran Vía. Madrid by KAL BT, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Metro callao by Alvaro Soriano Garcia, on Flickr

PANCHO TOURS - FREE TOURS - GUIDED TOURS by panchotours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Juan Carlos Villar Lomba, on Flickr

Calle Campomanes. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid by Ansku Bcn, on Flickr

Gran Via y Torre de Madrid. by Fernando Mateos, on Flickr

SkyLine Madrid by Mario Crespo Rubio, on Flickr

PASEO DEL PRADO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Festival of Moors and Christians by love is a wonderful gift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flechas Gran Vía / Gran Via´s arrows by Rafa Ibañez, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Gran Via from Cibeles by Martin Ocando, on Flickr

All red by Kirsi L-M, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid by worldperspective, on Flickr

Gran Via Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

madrid045 by Claudine D, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid by J Alan, on Flickr

... Veranos de la Gran Vía ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Gran_Via-9609 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_5143 by Gianluca Bordoni, on Flickr

Calle Bailén by Germán Sánchez Díaz, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid by Enrique G.Sanz, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Plaza de la independencia, Madrid by Ramses Bulatao, on Flickr

Alcalá Gran Vía by afnavarrete, on Flickr

Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid's Times Square by Andrey Isakov, on Flickr

ORIFLAME_MADRID_DAY2_369 by Oriflame Oriflame, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Carlos Enrique Olmedo, on Flickr

Calle Nicasio Gallego. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Andén Cero by Jose Antonio Criado, on Flickr

Confluencia de las calles Juan de Austria y Luchana. Chamberí. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

_MG_1153 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr

Calle Montalban, Madrid by Carmen Voces, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal by Julieta Portel, on Flickr

Conversation by Fernando García, on Flickr

Demo 5G Realidad Virtual - Madrid by Vodafone España, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edificio Metrópolis, Madrid. by Sonia, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Madrid - Marquesina Torre Espacio by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

LA GRAN VÍA. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Viendo la vida pasar... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 0572 by inextremo96, on Flickr

Moncloa, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

La Puerta del Sol, Madríd, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Liverpool lasses by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

christos-greece said:


> PANCHO TOURS - FREE TOURS - GUIDED TOURS by panchotours, on Flickr


This one is from Lisbon .


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía - Rolex by Jose Hidalgo, on Flickr

Madrid by dani, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes by Jin Gong, on Flickr

Madrid by Eltrujas, on Flickr

Mardid sunset by Fabian Van Schepdael, on Flickr

Madrid627 by Christian, on Flickr

Un gigante entre 4 princesas by Diego Chlo, on Flickr

(168/19) Edificio ESpaña by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Madrid by E · Doughty, on Flickr

Waiting In Line by Haz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

514769480 by ILUNION Hotels, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

El faro de Moncloa en llamas by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

And to the left by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Metro Madrid by Joshua Schmidt, on Flickr

Lavapiés, Madrid by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr

Anonymous by Fernando García, on Flickr

Tres amigas por Madrid by streetMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mar de nubes by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Retiro park and San Manuel and San Benito church. by JJ Madrigal Gasco, on Flickr

The catwalk by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Mírala, mírala... 🎶 #nikon5300 #tokina1116 #tokina #madrid #spain #puertadealcala #door #demadridalcielo #longexposure #night #city #buildings #art by Eduardo Cirera Torrejón, on Flickr

Madrid Rio : a marvel of urban planning! by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

North of Madrid Skyline (Ref: 0626) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr

Black sweater with bell sleeves black jeans heels uterqüe bag palacio real madrid street style fashion outfit11 by BeSugarandSpice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ciclistas en Madrid 147b by Iratxo Pichel, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana by Germanboybordeaux, on Flickr

20190317-Madrid-Cerro del Tío Pío-IMG_9369 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

20190317-Madrid-Cerro del Tío Pío-IMG_9326 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-7 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Amanece en Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Casa de Campo y la Almudena. by Fernando Mateos, on Flickr

Museo Nacional Thyssen-Bornemisza by Germanboybordeaux, on Flickr

Ciclistas en Madrid 150 by Iratxo Pichel, on Flickr

Lucía by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PLAZA DE SAN JUAN DE LA CRUZ UNDEREXPÒSED DETAIL-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Red by Borislav Aleksiev, on Flickr

PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

_DSC2772 by Ruben Galvez, on Flickr

Madrid, Streets -057 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Madrid by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Madrid by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

JAPPANESE by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr

Music in the street by Angeles Torres, on Flickr

She is truly enjoying the taste of summer / by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Can't Find My Way Home by Alejandro Castro, on Flickr

DOS_9749 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

Madrid by Guillermo Durantula, on Flickr

Madrid_0494 by Joan, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Carlos Enrique Olmedo, on Flickr

Puente Oblicuo.jpg by Proyectos Singulares, on Flickr

DSC01522 by Elīna Kl, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

hxhmv223_2 by Javier J Bas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

鸟瞰 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Calle del Prado by Germanboybordeaux, on Flickr

Amanece en Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Un mirón por la ciudad / the voyeur in the city 1 by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid , Marzo 2018 by Anamaria Espinel Izurieta, on Flickr

Madrid Spain by AM, on Flickr

SDIM0657_bw by Haruka, on Flickr

Ane by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Kimaroa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#streetphotography #Madrid by Marc Serarols, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 Atardecer I by Fernando del Valle, on Flickr

Madrid by maria sarmiento, on Flickr

Madrid - Tribunal Supremo by Rafa Navarro, on Flickr

Madrid . Las Cuatro Torres . _DSC5905 M c on em ma by tomas meson, on Flickr

Adolfo Suárez Madrid Barajas Interstellar Spaceport by dr_cooke, on Flickr

Ayuntamiento de Madrid (City Hall) by Jerry Floyd, on Flickr

20170127Madrid-PCVO-IMG_1889 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by DavidGutta, on Flickr

2017 September - Madrid (65 of 70).jpg by Salvador Vidal, on Flickr

Mimetizzarsi... #myphoto #portrait #woman #mimetic #streetstyle #streetphotography #street #vacation #summer2016 #instantpic #photo #photooftheday #picoftheday #pic #instadaily #instadaily #instastyle #photoshoot #nature #travel #spain #madrid #playing #f by Alessio Cocilovo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Una foto entre mil by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

2018_4_LisSpain__0870 by Bernard K Yip, on Flickr

Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr

The Plaza de Alonso Martínez by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Las Tablas de San Chinarro - MADRID by Julián Hoyas García, on Flickr

Rush Hour Centro Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Mist and steel by J L C, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Owain Shaw Photo, on Flickr

- MADRID DE NOCHE - by Tomás Mauri, on Flickr

Madrid under construction by Michael Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 1 by pocahontas1975, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid by Kaeko, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles, Madrid by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

514769480 by ILUNION Hotels, on Flickr

Untitled by Juan Carlos Villar Lomba, on Flickr

Desde-el-otro-lado by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Edificio Metropolis, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Metro Opera by Kaeko, on Flickr

Barajas Airport 4 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Untitled by Jaime Plaza, on Flickr

The Plaza de Alonso Martínez by Terry Kearney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

L1001042v3 by Sebastián Miguel, on Flickr

Rush Hour Centro Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

If you say go, by Pilar Argudo, on Flickr

Palacio Real de La Granja de San Ildefonso by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Rush !!! (Original Version) :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Inés Bauve by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Abandonada - Gran Via by Eloi Omella, on Flickr

Chamartin-train-rails by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

The Plaza de Alonso Martínez by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Rush Hour Centro Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

PASTRY PASTELERÍA LA MALLORQUINA PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Madrid - Sept 2019 ‘Rastro street party’ by David Symonds, on Flickr

on street by sheela again, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Glorieta de Santa María de la Cabeza Paseo de Santa María de la Cabeza by Le Monde1, on Flickr

Andenes by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

20111025_RET_IMG_9112 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando Albornoz, on Flickr

City road, Madrid by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr

Camino al verano by oeslava, on Flickr

North of Madrid Skyline (Ref: 0626) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr

002547 - Madrid by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Street candid by Flat White Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta de Alcalá ("Alcalá Gate") #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

Untitled by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

Madrid Atocha 30 May 2013 by std70040, on Flickr

Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. by Caty, on Flickr

Luz de noche en Madrid by Liliana Gonzalez, on Flickr

Madrid Street view by Maha Tarek, on Flickr

Walking in Madrid - Spain by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Urb11 D700_311 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Art of street (01/14) | © João Regis by Joao Regis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

100 Strangers: 183 Sara by Arnab Ghosal, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid_0494 by Joan, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Gran Via at dusk by timnutt, on Flickr

Madrid_0044 by Joan, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (Ref: 1000503) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr

Otrora Roma... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El faro de Moncloa en llamas by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

GRAN VIA / CALLAO by Walter Torregrosa, on Flickr

Gran Via y Torre de Madrid. by Fernando Mateos, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by James Wei, on Flickr

Madrid-14 by Luis Gallardo, on Flickr

日落 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

C/ DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Pulso by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

Mariana by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-5 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid by mau, on Flickr

Fachada by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr

untitled by Christina Long, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline 6 by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr

Madrid - atardecer en el retiro _DSC2025 r 2 em c am by tomas meson, on Flickr

lluvia16 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Los valores que afectan a toda la sociedad sólo pueden ser dilucidados si todos pueden participar en un discurso igualitario, no en una conversación entre sabiondos y necios. by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Gardens of Sabatini by DavezPicts, on Flickr

Tormenta sobre la city. Torres de la Castellana. Madrid by arturo pelayo, on Flickr

07210019 by amgirl, on Flickr

Madrid: Puerta del Sol by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Madrid - Sept 2019 ‘Rastro street party’ by David Symonds, on Flickr

Street Photo 1208_001 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

The Portal by Camille Marotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Batallas íntimas, de Lucía Gajá by Casa de América, on Flickr

A trip on the bus by Magnitopic, on Flickr

Madrid Trails by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr

IMG_6184-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

distrito de Moncloa-Aravaca (Madrid / España) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr

Madrid by Revol Web, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Oscar Anibal Pozuelos, on Flickr

Madrid_0485 by Joan, on Flickr

Alicia <3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MADRID DE NOCHE by enrique olivar gomez, on Flickr

Andrés Torrejón by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Calle Campomanes. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Teleferico view by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

The View by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

koninklijk paleis madrid spanje by rene bartels, on Flickr

Emt de Madrid Scania N94UB Carsa CS40 City 4125 by Oskar Jan Grycan, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

GRAN VIA / CALLAO by Walter Torregrosa, on Flickr

Cervantes, Don Quixote and Sancho Panza. by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Vanesa Godoy by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jardín vertical Caixa Forum.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Big hug by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Madrid, 2018. by José Pedro Pereira, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid by germán , on Flickr

Madrid: Puerta del Sol by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Streets of Madrid by Tomasz Melka, on Flickr

on street by sheela again, on Flickr

Calle de la Moreria, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vista de Madrid desde la planta 35 de la Torre de cristal by Fundación Pablo VI, on Flickr

Palacio Real. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-7 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Hauteurs madrilènes, ancien hôtel Arosa 1923, Gran Via, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

La ciudad de las luces by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

Monster Alcalá by Santi Cabrero, on Flickr

P1102610 by Oscar Vergara, on Flickr

PLAZA DOS DE MAYO by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr

Verónica by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Femme fatale by Carlos Ciudad, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres at dusk, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thandi by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Windows ii by Jin Gong, on Flickr

Untitled by Leo Korman, on Flickr

Estelas-en-Gran-Vía-copia-2 by Rafa Ibañez, on Flickr

Edificio Metropolis, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

christos-greece said:


> Carrer de la Pau by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr
> 
> Pont Del Mar by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr
> 
> Our Lady of Monteolivete by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr
> 
> Av. del Professor López Piñero by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr
> 
> Archbishop’s Palace by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


This is Valencia, actually.


----------



## Josedc

that is what I was going to say


----------



## FabriFlorence

christos-greece said:


> Carrer de la Pau by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr
> 
> Pont Del Mar by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr
> 
> Our Lady of Monteolivete by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr
> 
> Av. del Professor López Piñero by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr
> 
> Archbishop’s Palace by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


These are photos of Valencia, not Madrid.


----------



## christos-greece

Photos gone... damn flickr :bash:


----------



## Vaklston

I actually find it entertaining :lol:. It's like a Guess the City


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 2019 by [email protected], on Flickr

Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Victoria Alada by Alberto Alba, on Flickr

La Terraza | 190330-1050746-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr

170119_Madrid_Edit_alta1_24 by Mynor Orlando Mazariegos Saavedra, on Flickr

Madrid Trails by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr

Déambulations madrilènes, calle de Fuencarral, barrio Arapiles, distrito Chamberi, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Light trails going out from Valdebebas, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

MAD_4TS_2S #1 by super 8 photography, on Flickr

Inmersión en el ambiente de la Puerta del Sol by streetMadrid, on Flickr

MADRID by mahou estrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Madrid 559 by Barbu Sebastian, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain): Puerta de Europa by Jose A., on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Álvaro Díaz, on Flickr

Madrid by Barbara Sakamoto, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr

Jardín de Atocha by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

Skyscrapers / Rascacielos by Galayos, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Plaza Major by Context Travel, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

Stripes by David Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2810 by David Denny, on Flickr

BADAJOZ CORDOBA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by [email protected], on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Mercado de San Antón. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Streets of Madrid by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

Madrid by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

OPPO Reno 10x Zoom by Teknófilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Fuentecilla y la hora azul.. by Jesus Moral Nuez, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by [email protected], on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Someone by [email protected], on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

La simetría de lo urbano by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

20170318-DSC_9925-2 by rsshames, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180310_181519_896 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by Zsuzsa Jenei, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

Madrid by Andrea Taccola Photos, on Flickr

Madrid by Marines Reiche, on Flickr

Torres Kio. by Carlos, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Bueno...... estuvo un buen rato en el aire. ¡Imagino debe ser cansado y difícil bajarse sin revelar el secreto! by Héctor Ferreiro, on Flickr

Laura Bailarina by Telmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

Rush Hour 380 by Telmo, on Flickr

Now that's a ceiling! by Franco Beccari, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Edificio España, Madrid by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

España. Madrid 2012 by César Catalán, on Flickr

Calle Francisco Silvela. Madrid. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr

Caminando hacia la Plaza Mayor by LUCIA MORALES, on Flickr

Mariam by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

Nighttime Madrid by BigHands McGhan, on Flickr

Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas (Madrid, Spain) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

DSC_3511 by Context Travel, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Calle Mayor. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Hospital de Jornaleros. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by N Bartlett, on Flickr

Madrid by Maria Fernanda Lima Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entrada a Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Metropolis Street Racer by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid by dani, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Calle Toledo II by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Preciados Night by RaulHudson1986 Thanks for + 4 Million Views, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

_MG_4261 - e by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

170715_Street_029 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Fisheye Alley by Algorithms Riven, on Flickr

Plaza de Canalejas,Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Let there be the light. by darklogan1, on Flickr

Madrid by Noirathsi's Eye, on Flickr

Untitled by Sebastian Raskop, on Flickr

Swing CXLIV by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - 2010 by J Kirkham, on Flickr

Winding Streets, Madrid by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr

Lavapies Street Art by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

L1060293 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid - 2010 by J Kirkham, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

L1001042v3 by Sebastián Miguel, on Flickr

Otrora Roma... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Madrid by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

All red by Kirsi L-M, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

Madrid. Immeuble Matesanz (1923) by fvib'r, on Flickr

Madrid art by Mirko Toller, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid (1) by Monographical UK, on Flickr

_MG_5143 by Gianluca Bordoni, on Flickr

Gran_Via-3285 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr

P1010729 by ishaq platero, on Flickr

Madrid März 2018 by MiguelitoTen, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real de Madrid by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

DSC05760 by phil halper, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by phil halper, on Flickr

DSC05757 by phil halper, on Flickr

DSC05758 by phil halper, on Flickr

DSC05750 by phil halper, on Flickr

Chulapos y chulapas by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

A corner by night by Angeles Torres, on Flickr

WM_016 by Walkingmad Tours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

IMG_0794 (2) Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

Madrid Tag 1 und 2 (34) by frisur08, on Flickr

Aeropuerto de Madrid-Barajas by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr

Charming by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Gran Via y Torre de Madrid. by Fernando Mateos, on Flickr

VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

_ADO8033 by jm rozas, on Flickr

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal / Crystal Palace, Retiro Park, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

No olvides las papeletas by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Parque El Capricho III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Waiting for green by Terry Chapman, on Flickr

Verónica by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Madrid market square by Ian Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

002543 - Madrid by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Madrid desde el faro by juanmces, on Flickr

DOS_9701 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr

Beautiful madrid spain by Ziad Alvarez, on Flickr

Plaza de Canalejas by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

IMG_2294 by rmaja, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Carlos Enrique Olmedo, on Flickr

Smoke by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Demo 5G Realidad Virtual - Madrid by Vodafone España, on Flickr

Parque del Retiro.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

Gran Via - Madrid - night shot by Marius Manolache, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Madrid night street scene by Stephan, on Flickr

32451-Madrid by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

GRAN VIA MADRID 6611 25-9-2016 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

GRAN VIA (Madrid) by P. HELLíN, on Flickr

Gran Via by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid (2016) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr

Pura energía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Urb11 D700_303 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid streets by Joonas Kähärä, on Flickr

JULIO 2010 PUERTA DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

ENERO 2012 VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

STATICS NEUTRAL DENSITY SHOT LAGO DEL PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Winding Streets, Madrid by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

on street by sheela again, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MAD NIGHT by Mina Bohemia, on Flickr

Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr

Madrid by Ramon Oria, on Flickr

TORRE DE MADRID by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr

Banco de España / Bank of Spain, Madrid, Spain by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Citadis en Boadilla by McClane_E30, on Flickr

_DSC3774 by Fredrik Beskow, on Flickr

LUFTHANSA Retro Livery by Luis Antonio Fernández Corral, on Flickr

MadridPlazaMayorTsunami_002 by Juan Muñoz de Funes, on Flickr

SKYLINEMADRID by Luis Ruiz alonso, on Flickr

desde mi terraza 2 by manu.ellar, on Flickr

_D6A4687.jpg by Geoffrey de Kleijn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via Madrid by Ralph Lindsen, on Flickr

Estelas-en-Gran-Vía-copia-2 by Rafa Ibañez, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

untitled-21.jpg by Ebenezer Ackon, on Flickr

Gran Via Madrid by Luis Trabadillo, on Flickr

Gran Via by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr

Madrid by Blanca Elena Muñiz Martinez, on Flickr

Gran Via Madrid by night by Stijn Daniels, on Flickr

Inés Bauve by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Inés by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

P1010729 by ishaq platero, on Flickr

09052015 Nocturnas Madrid 151 by Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

De Madrid al cielo by Antonio Rojas, on Flickr

Taxi by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, on Flickr

IMG_0083 by jose guadalupe figueroa rodriguez, on Flickr

Buenos días. #DayToDay2015 #Madrid #GranVía by fonta bigastro, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Analogue Journey in Spain by Marcelo TBR, on Flickr

_DSC0138 by Tomasz Baranowski, on Flickr

Laura by Jose Luis Romera, on Flickr

Gran Vía de Madrid.jpg by Esteban Palacios Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Day 17: Madrid by Call me Shona, on Flickr

The city hall of Madrid and fountain by Jerry Stone, on Flickr

Gardens of Lepanto by DavezPicts, on Flickr

Untitled by Leo Korman, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Neil Noland, on Flickr

IMG_0794 (2) Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

Madrid Day 5 2019-149 by JoshmanPhoto, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

IMG_20190521_175443 by VeraLovelace, on Flickr

CiudaDistrito-La1deMoyano-004 by CiudaDistrito Acción cultural, on Flickr

Verónica by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid , Marzo 2018 by Anamaria Espinel Izurieta, on Flickr

Madrid by Yohan GRAND, on Flickr

Madrid by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr

Madrid by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr

Edificio Metrópolis de Madrid by Miguel Ángel Giménez, on Flickr

El retiro, Madrid by mapemad, on Flickr

Madrid by Zsuzsa Jenei, on Flickr

IMG_20180306_174911_246 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

Edifício Bronce by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Madrid by Vladimir Zotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

laura street 7 by Camilo Acevedo Meza, on Flickr

042-B&W by lgotarra, on Flickr

Madrid 402 by Barbu Sebastian, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Day 18: Madrid by Call me Shona, on Flickr

Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. by Caty, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá ("Alcalá Gate") #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid (1) by Monographical UK, on Flickr

Madrid Plaza de Toros Las Ventas 1 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de Toros Las Ventas by Katia Garcia, on Flickr

Grupo folclórico. Madrid by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

DSC_0149 by oradude23, on Flickr

Madrid en estado puro by BorFm88, on Flickr

Madrid by 74prof, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid Street by Chris Schaper, on Flickr

L1003940 by Dave Young, on Flickr

Lavapiés, Madrid by timnyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas in Madrid by María Serrano, on Flickr

Madrid. Plaza across the street. by Sharon Frost, on Flickr

Sociedad General de Autores y Editores. 1902-4. Calle Fernando VI, Chueca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

2012 DECEMBER PALACIO DE ORIENTE-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

Madrid morning streetscape by Michael, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Bread Building (North Side of Square) by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Cuatro-torres Madrid by María Álvarez Sanmartín, on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Madrid - Sept 2019 by David Symonds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

Madrid bajo cúpula de cristal by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Palace Hotel Madrid. Spain by afnavarrete, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

_DSC0135.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

DSC09701 by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

DSC05828 by phil halper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sociedad General de Autores y Editores. 1902-4. Calle Fernando VI, Chueca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by [email protected], on Flickr

Plaza Santa Ana #1 by Jen Gallardo, on Flickr

Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Light trails going out from Valdebebas, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Madrid by Ces Ar, on Flickr

Plaza España (🇪🇸Madrid) 2019 by José David López Sánchez, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_953 by Carlos Perez Mosteiro, on Flickr

Guardia Real by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

La importancia de tener una ciudad adaptada. by streetMadrid, on Flickr

Inmersión en el ambiente de la Puerta del Sol by streetMadrid, on Flickr

The best city by love is a wonderful gift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

07-15 Europe Gate by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 1910_008 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Taxi Zone by Stanovision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Joshua Lawrence, on Flickr

LA GRAN VÍA. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr

BBVA Las Tablas by RGl, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

Madrid by dani, on Flickr

DSC09701 by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

explendor mutante by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

Madrid, December 2019 by The Lutheran World Federation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

Light by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

The Royal Silver Mirror :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Arganzuela Footbridge Reflections At Rush Hour :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Water Arrows At River Manzanares :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá by R. Arcos, on Flickr

Madrid, December 2019 by The Lutheran World Federation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

07-15 Cattedrale di Madrid by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

8CB5DF52-6783-4211-B6A6-794D624FBF7E by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

Street Photo 1908_011 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Calle Campomanes. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Car and traffic lights on Gran via street by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Madrid Streets at Night by David J Greer, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Xmas Deco At Calle Mayor by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Illuminated Puerta de Alcalá in Christmas in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Una visión de Madrid by Yezrael Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alicia <3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Spain#323 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Madrid by Revol Web, on Flickr

Madrid by Margherita Bandini, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Mujer Roja by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor Madrid by Capitán Blues, on Flickr

Madrid_007 by Wayloncash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Eve, Madrid by David Navarro, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_205 by Tiki Chris, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by mavega m, on Flickr

Christmas Eve, Madrid by David Navarro, on Flickr

Madrid by Jeremy Thompson, on Flickr

Madrid by Jeremy Thompson, on Flickr

Parque Warner Madrid by Jeremy Thompson, on Flickr

Madrid by Jeremy Thompson, on Flickr

Christmas in Madrid by María Serrano, on Flickr

Bola de Navidad gigante by Juanda82, on Flickr

Memories of Christmas by Irina Muraviyova, on Flickr

Buen rollo by Sonia Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Vacaciones en Madrid con Carlos Montesdeoca by Gaab Magazine, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00248 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC02402 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday night, Madrid #night #street #streetphotography #urban #city by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Vacaciones en Madrid con Carlos Montesdeoca by Gaab Magazine, on Flickr

Vacaciones en Madrid con Carlos Montesdeoca by Gaab Magazine, on Flickr

07-15 Cattedrale di Madrid by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Lucia Vallejo Garay. Museo Lazaro Galdiano. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Metropolis Building in Madrid by Juan-Carlos Munoz-Mateos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A la velocidad del rayo...105/365 by Carlos C, on Flickr

西班牙电信公司大楼 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, 18 Oct 2015 (116) by Linda & Steve, on Flickr

IMG_5483-1 by Ankur Garg, on Flickr

Street Madrid. by Jose Cordero, on Flickr

Un icono de Madrid: Puerta de Alcala by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid Christmas by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Saturday night, Madrid #night #street #streetphotography #urban #city by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

PLAZA MAYOR DE MADRID DECEMBER 2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under the storm!! #street #streetphotography #urban #city by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by R. Arcos, on Flickr

Mañana de domingo by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

DSC00006 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Grounds of Madrid History Museum, Calle Fuencarral, Chueca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

City Hall and Fountain by Neil Noland, on Flickr

DSC02571 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr

Madrid, December 2019 by The Lutheran World Federation, on Flickr

Beautiful women having fun in the street. by Anna Frederick, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00004 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00006 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00010 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00033 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00024 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00059 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Street Photo 1909_007 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Saturday night, Madrid #night #street #streetphotography #urban #city by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Madrid-4 by Matthew Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo Lazaro Galdiano. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Calle Campomanes. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Centro by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by Andrea Cecchetti, on Flickr

Madrid Streets at Night by David J Greer, on Flickr

_DSC2605 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Puesta de Sol by KyokaSuigetsu, on Flickr

Viviendo la ciudad. Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

alcala5 by juances, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Empty Streets by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Radiante by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

Some pics that aren't Madrid:

This is València


















And this is Seville


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0794 (2) Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

Gran Via y Torre de Madrid. by Fernando Mateos, on Flickr

Madrid skyline from La Moraleja, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid Day 5 2019-149 by JoshmanPhoto, on Flickr

2012 JULIO FUENTE DE CIBELES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Sunset shopping Madrid by Terry Chapman, on Flickr

IMG_5072 by petercan2008, on Flickr

Just a sigarette by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr

Veronica Mantil by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Batallas íntimas, de Lucía Gajá by Casa de América, on Flickr

A trip on the bus by Magnitopic, on Flickr

Madrid Trails by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr

IMG_6184-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

distrito de Moncloa-Aravaca (Madrid / España) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr

Madrid by Revol Web, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Oscar Anibal Pozuelos, on Flickr

Madrid_0485 by Joan, on Flickr

Alicia <3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lugar donde estaba la Platería Martínez. Plaza Platería Martínez. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón - Madrid, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid by Damien Graham, on Flickr

DSC_3154 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_7561 by Gaetano Prisco, on Flickr

Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid by Grzesiek Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Museo de escultura al aire libre by Alejandro, on Flickr

Metro Callao by F.J. Sada, on Flickr

Metro de Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

IMG_3737 by Steeves Olsen, on Flickr

Inés Bauvé by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## a5555

Madrid :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00033 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00260 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00243 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00173 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00214 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Urb11 D700_303 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Miles de mujeres se manifiestan contra la violencia de género en Madrid by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

Plaza de España y Palacio Real, Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ORIFLAME_MADRID_DAY2_369 by Oriflame Oriflame, on Flickr

_MG_5143 by Gianluca Bordoni, on Flickr

Desde Plaza de España by Raquel Morais, on Flickr

Calle Campomanes. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Calle Bailén by Germán Sánchez Díaz, on Flickr

Andén Cero by Jose Antonio Criado, on Flickr

Edificio Metrópolis, Madrid. by Sonia, on Flickr

Madrid - Marquesina Torre Espacio by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr

BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Las calles de Madrid by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4480 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Espana_091217-0731 by Bruce Ribakove, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr

Victoria alada en la Cúpula del Edificio Metrópolis (II). Madrid by Abariltur, on Flickr

With light trails, any spot turns out differently by itsprince.b, on Flickr

2012 SEPTEMBER ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Perfect. Urban. Balance. by OSTROM MENASHA, on Flickr

madrid by Adrian Amer, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle de Atocha by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Palace Hotel by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Palace Hotel by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Plaza del Emperador Carlos V by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Calle de Espoz y Mina by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Between the lines by Carlos Ciudad, on Flickr

Fachada de una Banco en Madrid by Pablo Arroyo, on Flickr

Urb17 D700_080 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Edificio Metrópolis, Madrid by Martyn Child, on Flickr

Chamartin-train-rails by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Calle Francisco Silvela. Madrid. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

Entrada a Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

Mariam by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

ABSTRACTION PLAZA/ DE SANTAMARÍA SOLEDAD TORRES ACOSTA FEBRUARY 2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

DSC02409 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid - Magic City by Juaberna, on Flickr

IMG_2294 by rmaja, on Flickr

Madrid by jucahelu, on Flickr

- MADRID DE NOCHE - by Tomás Mauri, on Flickr

Puerta de Europa by Alejandro Tejada, on Flickr

Madrid at night (I) by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr

Recording time lapse in Madrid. #sonyA7 #Madrid by luis luis, on Flickr

Madrid by Dave.Miles, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, España by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr



L1060332 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Antica Bellezza, Plaza de Chueca. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Mercado de San Antón. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

red facade by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Sharmini Tharmaratnam by Krzysztof Durajczyk, on Flickr

Feminist demonstration against sexist assaults / Manifestación feminista contra las agresiones machistas by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inés Bauvé by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid by Omar Carbajal, on Flickr

Madrid by Ana Tasis, on Flickr

madrid-downtown-metropolis by Langua Travel, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Moncloa - Madrid by Pablo Cueva, on Flickr

Madrid-0312 by \m/ Jina Estrada \m/, on Flickr

Desigual II by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

Lively streets Madrid by oliver109, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá ("Alcalá Gate") #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

Madrid Atocha 30 May 2013 by std70040, on Flickr

Madrid Street view by Maha Tarek, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Madrid_0044 by Joan, on Flickr

Paseando con el perro (gente de Madrid) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Dark Shadowy Night by Steve Simone, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr

Lake at El Retiro Park by elianek, on Flickr

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday night, Madrid #night #street #streetphotography #urban #city by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Footbridge to the university by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by R. Arcos, on Flickr

07-15 Europe Gate by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Plaza Madrid en Valladolid by Jorge J. Rojas, on Flickr

Europe is the future by Friedrich Kundera, on Flickr

Una visión de Madrid by Yezrael Perez, on Flickr

Buen rollo by Sonia Salvador, on Flickr

Beautiful women having fun in the street. by Anna Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Performance by Escael Marrero, on Flickr

IMG_2294 by rmaja, on Flickr

La Metropolis by Pitrom By Cnc., on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Madrid by Bryan Fish, on Flickr

madrid-overview-sunsetovermadrid-xlarge by kingdom of rentals, on Flickr

Madrid de punta a punta by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr

underground - avenida de america by F M, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid at dusk.palacio real de madrid al anochecer. by miguel angel iglesias, on Flickr

Madrid_0251 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lucía by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Tarde de paseo en el centro de Madrid by pepeltoboso, on Flickr

鸟瞰 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana by Germanboybordeaux, on Flickr

20190317-Madrid-Cerro del Tío Pío-IMG_9326 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Amanece en Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-7 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Un mirón por la ciudad / the voyeur in the city 1 by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

Palacio Real. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid subway 2 by Jan Hoogland, on Flickr

Calle de Felipe IV by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

******* Mondays Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6490副本副本 by Lu Yu, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 Atardecer I by Fernando del Valle, on Flickr

IMG_20180310_181519_896 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

IMG_20180309_192802_971 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

IMG_20180307_173953_864 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

IMG_20180306_174911_246 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

IMG_20180225_205709_261 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

Lovers in the city by Carolina, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Vacaciones en Madrid con Carlos Montesdeoca by Gaab Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ciclistas en Madrid 147b by Iratxo Pichel, on Flickr

鸟瞰 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Calle del Prado by Germanboybordeaux, on Flickr

20190317-Madrid-Cerro del Tío Pío-IMG_9326 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Lucía by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Café en la Plaza Mayor by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr

MIF Spy by Rober Tomás, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid, 2019 by Rodney Dunning, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Madrid Abandonada - Gran Via by Eloi Omella, on Flickr

The Bank of Spain (Banco de Espana) on Calle de Alcala in Madrid by Noor Khan, on Flickr

Madrid sunset by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, June 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Madrid, 2019 by Rodney Dunning, on Flickr

Wind 'Em Up And Watch 'Em Go by 95wombat, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Brutal el hilo!


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid - Spain by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr

Madrid from a Rooftop by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

DSC02496 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Torre de Madrid by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via Madrid by Jose Luis Garcia, on Flickr

La Gran Vía de Madrid by Vicente Sánchez, on Flickr

Luces by Caraycruz5, on Flickr

Madrid-Gran Vía by Jessica Martin, on Flickr

AL LLEGAR by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr

Por las calles de Madrid 2 / Along Madrid streets 2 by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr

Café en la Plaza Mayor by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Callejero en Madrid by Raffaele, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4468 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr

Gran Via to Plaza Espana by Mike Steele, on Flickr

Victoria alada en la Cúpula del Edificio Metrópolis (II). Madrid by Abariltur, on Flickr

Lis by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

014121 - Madrid by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Madrid, Calle de Alcalá by Raffaele, on Flickr

Madrid-1-292.jpg by Rodney Dunning, on Flickr

She is Narcisa by Mireia Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr

GARAJE DE LA REINA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr

Sanchinarro neighborhood cityscape during the evening, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Almudena explore on 190323 by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Footbridge to the university by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Esperando en la Plaza Mayor by streetMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

Streets madrid by itzik tetro, on Flickr

Calle Mayor, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

Streets Flooded in the Winter Sun (Madrid, Spain) by Gerardo Roca, on Flickr

Godess by henryub, on Flickr

Plaza de Santa Ana by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Madrid by E · Doughty, on Flickr

MADRID by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

Working Girls by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr

cibeles by José Juan Paniagua, on Flickr

Calle de la Traviesa by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Madrid by Carmelo Espanola, on Flickr

Madrid by Carmelo Espanola, on Flickr

Madrid by Carmelo Espanola, on Flickr

Madrid by Carmelo Espanola, on Flickr

Madrid by Carmelo Espanola, on Flickr

Madrid by Carmelo Espanola, on Flickr

El arte del cambio by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr

VINTAGE P/ DE LA VILLA VISITA BENEDICTO XVI 19-8-2011-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Trip madrid by Luis Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tipsy Panda I by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Calle Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Plaza Colon _ Madrid by Frank Boston, on Flickr

Rain dance by Terry Chapman, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

un clásico, al atardecer by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

Big hug by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Retiro park, Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noche de luna llena by Julieta Portel, on Flickr

Hotel Melia Madrid Princesa, Madrid by David McSpadden, on Flickr

Calle Ventura Rodríguez. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el faro by juanmces, on Flickr

MADRID NIGHT 1.0 by David Ros Photography, on Flickr

DOS_9701 by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Senen Jesús Inastrillas Garcia by S.Jesús Inastrillas Garcia, on Flickr

Metro Colon by Javier Garrido, on Flickr

Por las calles de Madrid by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

La Almudena desde el Templo de Debod. by Javier Salcines, on Flickr

El instante. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00203 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00214 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00241 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00260 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00265 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC02474 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Night cityscape from Valdebebas, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Madrid_0489 by Joan, on Flickr

sunny walk by pukilin, on Flickr

Undulation... by Carole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pole dance by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr

Globos by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles by lamnn92, on Flickr

Atardecer, Madrid by Jose Carlos Puente, on Flickr

BARRIO DE ARGUELLES. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Madrid - Spain by Fabrizio Prisinzano, on Flickr

Madrid by Benjamin King, on Flickr

Madrid by David Luque, on Flickr

Freight Yard by Midnight Marauder, on Flickr

_D3S7634.jpg by Stephen Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04400 by Jesus Escudero, on Flickr

The empty Gran Via thoroughfare in Madrid on Thursday March 19 2020 in the midst of the Coronavirus pandemic / Gianfranco Tripodo for The New York Times by A Great Reckoning, on Flickr

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

De espaldas a la Cibeles by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

Sunrise in Gran Via Madrid by incipiam, on Flickr

RED DE SAN LUIS by Walter Torregrosa, on Flickr

Night portrait!! Gran Vía, Madrid #portrait #night #street #streetphotography #City #urban by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Friends, wind #streetMadrid #wind #street #streetphotography #urban #city by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by ENRIQUE CAMPO, on Flickr

Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

Madrid Side Street - POTD #213 by sdobie, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Àngels, on Flickr

Streets Flooded in the Winter Sun (Madrid, Spain) by Gerardo Roca, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr

Woman in blue by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by R. Arcos, on Flickr

Saturday night, Madrid #night #street #streetphotography #urban #city by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2-10-2010 ROBADO ABSTRACCIÓN LÍNEA 147 EMT-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid Street 20200119 - Merrill by Fotois.com / Dmaniax.com / 246g.com, on Flickr

Fleeting Light 2 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

Madrid Street 20200119 - Merrill by Fotois.com / Dmaniax.com / 246g.com, on Flickr

Madrid by cmramirezl, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

20-1-2012 VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS VINTAGE AYNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Metropolis Hotel Madrid by Nomad Soldier, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by Florian Bauer, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr

Teleferico view by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by lamnn92, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_7489 by Jacob Garrity, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by R. Arcos, on Flickr

GranVia_CB6A0407 by Gibran Kalaf, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Beautiful women having fun in the street. by Anna Frederick, on Flickr

Alcalá by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid by Brian Adamson, on Flickr

Gran Via de Madrid by snl1651975, on Flickr


----------



## JBsam

The pictures on this page are top. Keep it up.


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

DSC04400 by Jesus Escudero, on Flickr

Subiendo por la Gran Vía by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Torre de Madrid by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Madrid / Calle Gran Via by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

DSC01710 by Jesus Escudero, on Flickr

Cibeles Square by elianek, on Flickr

Gran vía de Madrid by djpho_tos, on Flickr

Por las calles de Madrid 2 / Along Madrid streets 2 by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta de Europa by Xose LGB, on Flickr

The eight hundred by Ignacio Campos, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Cityscape by N Vem, on Flickr

DSC00004 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

La simetría de lo urbano by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Street Photo 1908_006 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence

christos-greece said:


> Senen Jesús Inastrillas Garcia by S.Jesús Inastrillas Garcia, on Flickr


I think this is Prague.


----------



## christos-greece

07-15 Cattedrale di Madrid by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Plaza de Chueca. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

La puerta del Sol. by de.bu, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Una pequeña mesa y dos sillas - A small table and two chairs by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

CTBA by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Edificio Gallardo by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

0333 Abril 2001 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

El Rastro Flee Market by Kaeko, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Tres amigas por Madrid by streetMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lovers in the city by Carolina, on Flickr

Almudena explore23032020 by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

#Madrid by Stiven Revelo, on Flickr

Vacaciones en Madrid con Carlos Montesdeoca by Gaab Magazine, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

Edificio Metropolis, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Calle de la Gran Vía, Madrid. (papel) by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr

granviaagain2 by Javier J Bas, on Flickr

Gran_Via-3285 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Estación Diego de León by Alejandro Castro, on Flickr

En descenso hacia Madrid by Stefanie Katleen Pacheco Pailahual, on Flickr

DSCF5368 by Jazzy Lemon, on Flickr

Plaza_Del_Rey_View2_Madrid_10_2010 by chloestromberg, on Flickr

IMG_3533 by Chelsea Steven, on Flickr

NUEVA ILUMINACION DE LAS CUATRO TORRES DE MADRID. Torre de cristal. by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

La policia amb l&#x27;altaveu recordant que tots ens quedem a casa - Dia 16 i 17 d&#x27;Estat d&#x27;alarma diumenge 29 i dilluns 30 de març by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Buildings in Madrid&#x27;s financial district by Chase Maxfield, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by Florian Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Views to Madrid from Opera Hotel by Iker Merodio, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

2017.07.23 Madrid•Spain_16 by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol by lamnn92, on Flickr

2017.07.23 Madrid•Spain_20 by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Madrid norte antes del coronavirus by Fernando barragan muñoz, on Flickr

Bajo la piel by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Ayuntamiento de Madrid (Com. Madrid, España, 10-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

7-8-2012 VINTAGE P/ MAYOR DE MADRID C/ DE TOLEDO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

20-1-2012 VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS VINTAGE AYNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

19-8-2011 VINTAGE CATEDRAL DE LA ALMUDENA VISITA BENEDICTO XVI-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

19-8-2011 VINTAGE PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID LA MARIBLANCA VISITA BENEDICTO XVI-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

13-1-2012 VINTAGE EDIFICIO METRÓPOLIS P/ DE CIBELES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

ROBADO LÍNEA 147 EMT DECEMBER 2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

13-11-2012 PALACIO REAL DE ARANJUEZ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Miles de mujeres se manifiestan contra la violencia de género en Madrid by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for #146 bus by lamnn92, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Big City by Angel Flores, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

Vistas del Palacio de Comunicaciones by Nacho, on Flickr

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Calle Lope de Vega, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Crew by Germán Badano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180310_181519_896 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by Zsuzsa Jenei, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

Madrid by Andrea Taccola Photos, on Flickr

Madrid by Marines Reiche, on Flickr

photo_2018-03-09_11-23-33 (4) by Marilin Gonzalo, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Demonstration for the rights of women on International Women&#x27;s Day in Madrid / Manifestación por los derechos de las mujeres en el Día Internacional de la Mujer by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr

Mass demonstration in Madrid on International Women&#x27;s Day / Multitudinaria manifestación en Madrid en el día internacional de la mujer by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía de Madrid en 2004 by manuel m. v., on Flickr

Plaza de España al fondo by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

De espaldas a la Cibeles by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Subiendo por la Gran Vía by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Retrato en mitad de la calle by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Vacío en la Castellana by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Cibeles es España by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

AL LLEGAR by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr

Gran Vía by David Ramos, on Flickr

Friends, wind #streetMadrid #wind #street #streetphotography #urban #city by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Calle Gran Vía. by Francisco Esteve, on Flickr

DSC_7836 by Jesus DTT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. Tattoo. (Explore 2014-06-29). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

A large square by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

los paisanos en una pradera sin flores, sin trinos y sin sentido by manuel m. v., on Flickr

20111025_RET_IMG_9112 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando Albornoz, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

La ciudad se enciende. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid Street 20200119 - Merrill by Fotois.com / Dmaniax.com / 246g.com, on Flickr

c9 - Madrid 3 by John Ellis, on Flickr

Walking towards the truck by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr

20-1-2012 VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS VINTAGE AYNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Calle de la Traviesa by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid... by Leo ☮, on Flickr

Madrid by ENRIQUE CAMPO, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Godess by henryub, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Madrid at Night by Amos Samkumar, on Flickr

Madrid by Dave.Miles, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for #146 bus by lamnn92, on Flickr

Madrid_0494 by Joan, on Flickr

IMG_2294 by rmaja, on Flickr

Main actors of the streets by love is a wonderful gift, on Flickr

ministeriodelaire2 by juances, on Flickr

Madrid - La Cibeles 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Centro by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

DSCF4719 by Aman, on Flickr

Stussy by Antonio Orji López, on Flickr

The Portal by Camille Marotte, on Flickr

Tigre by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

DSC03366 by Ralf Schattschneider, on Flickr

Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

A great city in all sense!


----------



## christos-greece

2-3-2013 VINTAGE PUERTA DE ALCALÁ P/ DE LA INDEPENDENCIA TORRE VALENCIA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

4-2-2011 ABSTRACTO REFLEJO CLÁSICO TORRE COLÓN LAGO DEL PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

2-3-2012 P/ DE RECOLETOS SPAIN FLAG-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACT VINTAGE PUERTA DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

15-8-2012 VISTAS JARDINES SABATINI PARROQUIA DE SANTA TERESA Y SAN JOSE-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

2-3-2012 VINTAGE SCHWEPPES ADVERTISEMENT P/ DEL CALLAO C/DE GRAN VÍA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

15-8-2012 VINTAGE ABSTRACT PALACIO REAL DE ORIENTE-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1014 by Kodak 260, on Flickr

20160504 5698 Street Photography HQ Flickr by AJ Monagas, on Flickr

Madrid Street 2 20200119 - Merrill by Fotois.com / Dmaniax.com / 246g.com, on Flickr

Madrid IMG_0082 by Luigi Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Afternoon in Madrid by Nelani7, on Flickr

Callao by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Plaza Major, Madrid. by Sabien, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4485 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Madrid (Monforte de Lemos). by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Madrid from a Rooftop by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid RIO-3 by enrico Berti, on Flickr

DSC02878 by Claudia Matteau, on Flickr

Madrid by Renata Iacono, on Flickr

Edificios de luz by Álvaro Hurtado, on Flickr

BBVA Headquarters in Las Tablas, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Jam sessions caravan by Adrián López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EDIFICIO ESPAÑA MADRID 0662 14-3-2020 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Gran Via de Madrid by Jose Ramon Racionero, on Flickr

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

Subiendo por la Gran Vía by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

DSC04408 by Jesus Escudero, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

DSC01700 by Jesus Escudero, on Flickr

Edificio Metrópolis by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran vía de Madrid by djpho_tos, on Flickr

Gran Via by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr

Calle Gran Vía. by Francisco Esteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jeremias Carroza, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremias Carroza, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremias Carroza, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremias Carroza, on Flickr

La Puerta by alphawolf_2013, on Flickr

5-10-2011 EDIFICIO DE CORREOS ABSTRACTO AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

2-4-2012 ABSTRACTO ROBADO PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

18-3-2012 CLÁSICO ABSTRACTO PUERTA DE ALCALÁ P/ DE LA INDEPENDENCIA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACT VINTAGE PUERTA DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

4-2-2011 ABSTRACTO REFLEJO CLÁSICO TORRE COLÓN LAGO DEL PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jeremias Carroza, on Flickr

Walking towards the truck by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr

IMG_7489 by Jacob Garrity, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr

Spain-270 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

DSC00004 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

explendor mutante by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

City Hall and Fountain by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Miles de mujeres se manifiestan contra la violencia de género en Madrid by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid: Puerta del Sol by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_9da by Steve, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Light by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

madrid june 27 154 by Annie Tan-Yee, on Flickr

IMG_3164 by Phil-Artist, on Flickr

170715_Street_029 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

hxhmv223_2 by Javier J Bas, on Flickr

Atocha by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Poured water by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inés by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Under A Blood Red Sky II :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Sunset by Alejandro Ramirez, on Flickr

Lace by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

In the middle by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Marc Sayce, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Marc Sayce, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Alicia <3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

RAGE #crowd #madrid #spain #girl #protest by Uxía Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Walk through the Arganzuela Park in Madrid, Paseo por el Parque de Arganzuela en Madrid by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr

Madrid-19 by enrico Berti, on Flickr

DSC_0872-290 by Martin Roelfsema, on Flickr

Details of Madrid in Black and White - N4 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by lamnn92, on Flickr

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7803 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

IMG_7790 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

Accident by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

4 Torres Madrid by Armando Conejero Meca, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

The Plaza de Alonso Martínez by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana en "Cuatro Torres Business Area" by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr

Monument to Martinez Campos in the &#x27;El Retiro&#x27; park by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

de-paseo-por-vallecas--en-madrid_32612618684_o by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Five by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

DSCF5573 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5602 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

20181231-008 Madrid city by Seimen Burum, on Flickr

Desde mi balcón...vuelo by Sonsoles Csm., on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, 18 Oct 2015 (116) by Linda &amp; Steve, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Emilio Castelar by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

_A3_6565-Cielo de Madrid-1 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

欧洲之门 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

... Visiones de MADrid .. by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

_MG_4261 - e by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18-3-2012 PUERTA DE ALCALÁ PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

DSCF5580 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5567 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5583 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5573 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5558 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5550 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Ines by Moments by Xag (Angel), on Flickr

2-4-2012 ABSTRACTO ROBADO PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

2-12-2011 ABSTRACCIÓN PALACIO DE CRISTAL DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid Street 2 20200119 - Merrill by Fotois.com / Dmaniax.com / 246g.com, on Flickr

20160504 5698 Street Photography HQ Flickr by AJ Monagas, on Flickr

VINTAGE VISTAS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID EDIFICIO DE CORREOS 13-1-2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (Monforte de Lemos). by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

DSC00048 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00092 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00083 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00158 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00053 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr

Tipsy Panda I by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Picasso II by Neil Noland, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1014 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1004 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yoselyn - Gran Via by The French Travel Photographer, on Flickr

13-1-2012 VINTAGE FUENTE CIBELES EDIFICIO DE CORREOS C/ DE GRAN VÍA C/ DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Waiting for #146 bus by lamnn92, on Flickr

Madrid / Calle Gran Via by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid claro que si. by Celia Rh, on Flickr

(144/19) Madrid Centro by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

_A3_ Gran Vía Alcalá 7,4 MB 7093-4919 × 3279.jpg by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Gran Via and Puerta Del Sol, Madrid, Spain 18 Oct 2015 (27) by Linda &amp; Steve, on Flickr

Senora Gran Vía Madrid by Omar GG, on Flickr

Lorena by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gente en el Parque del Retiro by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Cantantes / Singers by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. IMG_1553_ps by José Luis, on Flickr

Cine Capitol. Callao. Madrid. IMG_1550_ps by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Felipe III. Plaza Mayor. MdaridIMG_1572_ps_felipe-III-plaza-mayor by José Luis, on Flickr

Modelo posando / Model posing by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

IMG_7489 by Jacob Garrity, on Flickr

#Madrid by Stiven Revelo, on Flickr

Madrid (Monforte de Lemos). by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Architecture (190) / Gran Vía. Madrid by KAL BT, on Flickr

Ornate Building (Rusaffa Area - Valencia) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 7-14mm f2.8 Pro Wide Zoom by markdbaynham, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1014 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Elena by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Nina V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

Entrada a Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Calle Toledo II by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Parque El Capricho III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Beautiful madrid spain by Ziad Alvarez, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Carlos Enrique Olmedo, on Flickr

Smoke by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Pura energía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Todavía puede con él... by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1010 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

Busy in Madrid City by @icandidyou, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Tienda de souvenirs by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Metro Colón by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Fuente de las Conchas by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Entrada al Campo del Moro by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

190430 Madrid - Streetlife 1011 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4400 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Sluce On The Manzanares River Madrid 2 December 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Spain Book-315 by Gary Mynar, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Perfect. Urban. Balance. by OSTROM MENASHA, on Flickr

_DSC0217 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr

Aequilibrium by Claudia Romeo, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid by Paco Soler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain - January 25, 2020: Crowds of tourists and locals walk along the shops and restaurants of Puerta del Sol by m01229, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

15-1-2013 EDIFICIO DE CORREOS-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Calle Mayor by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

NIKE by ALEJANDRO DELGADO, on Flickr

Untitled by Stefano Annovazzi Lodi, on Flickr

Barrio 26 by Daniel Lobo, on Flickr

The Streets: just pure street photography by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

MADRID, GRAN VIA, RUSH HOUR - ANY HOUR! by Bill Watson, on Flickr

DSC_5581 Gran Via de Madrid by federico ruyra imedio, on Flickr

GRAN VÍA. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Sunset / Gran Via Madrid by Fer Rius, on Flickr

PLAZA DE ISABEL II, OPERA POPULARMENTE MADRID 1081 13-6-2020 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

Walking through Madrid. Gran Vía - Callao. by Nuria BG, on Flickr

IMG_20190409_192154_724 by James Waugh, on Flickr

Mural en Gran Vía (detalle) by Irma PV by Irma PV, on Flickr

GRAN VIA CITY MADRID by Belen Montesino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain#287 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Madrid. by Vicente Sánchez, on Flickr

Gran Vía (Madrid) 2019 by José David López Sánchez, on Flickr

Puerta de la Moncloa, distrito de Moncloa-Aravaca (Madrid / España) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Jorge Donaire, on Flickr

Madrid bajo cúpula de cristal by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Future by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Madrid_0485 by Joan, on Flickr

Alicia <3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

Ane by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carolina by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by [email protected], on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

La simetría de lo urbano by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

IMG_20180310_181519_896 (2) by Francisco Manuel García Palancar, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

Madrid by Andrea Taccola Photos, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Bueno...... estuvo un buen rato en el aire. ¡Imagino debe ser cansado y difícil bajarse sin revelar el secreto! by Héctor Ferreiro, on Flickr

Laura Bailarina by Telmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Karol 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Busy in Madrid City by @icandidyou, on Flickr

Metro Colón by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

Madrid by jesus gutierrez, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Príncipe de Vergara, Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Cloudy sky over Madrid V by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr

Neptuno, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr

Teatro del Bosque by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

... Madrid en una noche de verano ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

_MG_4098c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr

DSCF5580 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_MG_3972c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via, Downhill by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01993_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01089_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01093_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01134_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01140_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

The Royal Palace and Cathedral in Madrid as seen from Templo de Debod, Parque Oeste. by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Urb20 ILCE7_025 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Miles de mujeres se manifiestan contra la violencia de género en Madrid by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

Madrid.Street Flamenco!-004 by Vladimir Zotov, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

These are València, not Madrid.


----------



## christos-greece

Ready to Board in Madrid by Thanks for 2.5 million views, on Flickr

Calle Mayor, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

A large square by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

DSCF5693 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Night in the City by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr

Traffic by Matteo Pi, on Flickr

Viendo la vida pasar... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Rose hat by Jose Viegas, on Flickr

DSCF5571 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5580 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5558 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSCF5588 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1007 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1014 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

49 Madrid- street near Plaza Mayor by Dennis Jenkins, on Flickr

hotel Four Seasons , en Madrid . by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

Madrid Nocturno by Javier Moriano Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid Nocturno by Javier Moriano Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid Nocturno by Javier Moriano Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid Nocturno by Javier Moriano Pérez, on Flickr

Nubes y luna nocturna by Javier Moriano Pérez, on Flickr

Veneno Tattoo by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

Madrid, September 2020 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7803 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

The Plaza de Alonso Martínez by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Monument to Martinez Campos in the &#x27;El Retiro&#x27; park by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

Rush Hour Centro Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana en &quot;Cuatro Torres Business Area&quot; by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr

_DSC1833 Calle de Postas 24 MB 7353 × 4907 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Salamanca, Madrid by Mark Hulbert, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, sábado por la mañana by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Tio Pepe luce de nuevo (8/5/2014, nueva ubicación) by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Cinéma Paradiso avec le Callao - un survivant by roguier photos, on Flickr

IMG_0118 2 by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Puerta De Toledo by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Foggy Night in Madrid 2 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01209_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01241_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01257_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC02430_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 2006_00x1 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by ´José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ´, on Flickr

Working Girls by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Madrid City Mola! by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El instante. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Mírala, mírala by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

View from the Círculo de Bellas Artes roof terrace in Madrid by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Untitled by Juan Carlos Villar Lomba, on Flickr

Palacio Real by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

MADRID 01 by Seeing Europe, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcala,a symbol of the city of Madrid by v villacampa, on Flickr

0159 by Amparo Calaza Rodríguez, on Flickr

Street Photo 1908_011 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Florian Buenger, on Flickr

Serpiente multicolor by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Cinco Torres de Madrid by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ´, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by JC Álvarez, on Flickr

Gran Vía de Madrid.jpg by Esteban Palacios Blanco, on Flickr

Madrid . Las Cuatro Torres . _DSC5905 M c on em ma by tomas meson, on Flickr

DSCF5993 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

La simetría de lo urbano by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

La Bella Deire... by Serfoto.net, on Flickr

sin prisas by Samarrakaton, on Flickr

Dobles Parejas by EdadesdelOxido, on Flickr

STELLA. coming soon by JotaCe Unaimagen, on Flickr

Spain&#x27;s Good Luck Frog by Tomasz Karwowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shopping Street by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Churros at the Train Station, Madrid, 2020. by Jack Toolin, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

View of Palacio Real de Madrid by oz_lightning, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Museo Lazaro Galdiano. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Museo Lazaro Galdiano. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Museo Lazaro Galdiano. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Calle Bailén by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Una visión de Madrid by Yezrael Perez, on Flickr

Madrid_0014 by Joan, on Flickr

Metro, Gran Vía. Madrid. (Explore 23/09/15) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plarque del Retiro, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Plaza de Olavide, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Chamberí, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Chamberí, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Plaza del Conde del Valle de Suchil, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Plaza del Conde del Valle de Suchil, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Malasaña, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Filomena - Nevada en Madrid 52 by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

Filomena - Nevada en Madrid 41 by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

Filomena - Nevada en Madrid 61 by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

Spain, winter of the twenty-first century, Madrid 01/09/2021 by Мichael Fedorenko, on Flickr

Parque de las Siete Tetas (Cerro del Tío Pío, Madrid) 2021-01-12 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Latina 4 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP2467-2 by Tapdelay, on Flickr

IMGP2473 by Tapdelay, on Flickr

IMGP2469 by Tapdelay, on Flickr

IMGP2470 by Tapdelay, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid 2021-01-08 by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Autovía. by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ´, on Flickr

¿como es? by Dealben, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Don Quijote by Stefano Annovazzi Lodi, on Flickr

Red by Borislav Aleksiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ready to Board in Madrid by Thanks for 2.5 million views, on Flickr

DSCF5576 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Madrid by Rafi Mansego, on Flickr

Calle Mayor, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

A large square by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

DSCF5693 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Night in the City by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr

Numbered Readings (Ref. 2550) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr

Viendo la vida pasar... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

El Retiro, Madrid by JMMariscal, on Flickr

Fiesta Bolivia en Madrid by JMMariscal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP2603-positive by Tapdelay, on Flickr

Cyclists in the fog by Fernando barragan muñoz, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremias Carroza, on Flickr

... Almudena ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Beautiful building with pink facade and balconies in Madrid Spain by m01229, on Flickr

Interesting window and wall brick facade with bars on window in Madrid Spain by m01229, on Flickr

Beautiful building with red facade and balconies in Madrid Spain by m01229, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain - January 25, 2020: The Edificio Carrion (Schweppes) building on the Gran Via of Madrid, Spain by m01229, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Metro Colón by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Lovers in the city by Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

¿como es? by Dealben, on Flickr

dimelo tú by Dealben, on Flickr

sin miedo al covid by Dealben, on Flickr

oficinas by Dealben, on Flickr

starting grid urbano by Dealben, on Flickr

sobre la nieve 10 by Dealben, on Flickr

Calle de la Flor baja by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

&quot;Todo a un euro&quot; by Jose Carpin, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid (#6040) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La luna y cinco torres by Roger Wolfe, on Flickr

Policia Municipal - Madrid by Fernando Sierra, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Estanque Retiro by Vanesa Mendez, on Flickr

Соблазнительная Dalianah Arekion by Alina Orlova, on Flickr

Missed Love by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via, Downhill by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Unvi Urbis DD Volvo 4599 Madrid City Tour by Bus Box, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Plaza del Callao by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Plaza del Callao by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via y Torre de Madrid. by Fernando Mateos, on Flickr

Nana Walker by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

María Andrés by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

DSCF8192 by Daniele Giordano, on Flickr

EDIFICIO DE LA GRAN VÍA. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

LA GRAN VÍA. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain - January 25, 2020: Super Mario character harrasses tourists walking along the Plaza Mayor area of downtown Madrid by m01229, on Flickr

Beautiful pink colored building in downtown Madrid, Spain, with shutters and balconies on windows by m01229, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr

Madrid, Spain - January 25, 2020: Plaza Mayor of Madrid with the King Phillip III statue on a horse and Tio Pepe Neon Sign in background by m01229, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento by Neil Noland, on Flickr

explendor mutante by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

2018_4_LisSpain__0870 by Bernard K Yip, on Flickr

Taberna del puerto by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

******* in Downtown by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Car lights. by Marta Marugán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MADRID DE NOCHE by enrique olivar gomez, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Alcala and Cibeles fountain in Madrid at dusk by Andrés García, on Flickr

A large square by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Madrid from a Rooftop by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

MAD_4TS_2S #1 by super 8 photography, on Flickr

ET5A4816 by Samar Kamat, on Flickr

Un icono de Madrid: Puerta de Alcala by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Gran Via by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

main shopping street in Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain - January 25, 2020: Super Mario character harrasses tourists walking along the Plaza Mayor area of downtown Madrid by m01229, on Flickr

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Gran Via street at dusk in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid by Mikhail Z, on Flickr

Madrid architecture by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr

A little street photography / Un poco de fotografía callejera by Trensamiro, on Flickr

yes, you look ok by carolina madruga, on Flickr

_MG_4065c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

DSC_3511 by Context Travel, on Flickr

Entrada a Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

20-1-2012 VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

_ADO8033 by jm rozas, on Flickr

Pura energía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

El Sol se ha comido sus shorts y ahora va a por ella by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

^^ Just one out of those 13 pics was actually in Madrid, the one of the Mother in Gran Via. The first 2 were in Bilbao, the rest were in Catalonia.


----------



## christos-greece

Al final del día by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

DSC04824 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC04762 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Skiing Gran Via by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC04874 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC05006 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC05140 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC05150 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01209_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid_Plaza de Callao by Carlos J., on Flickr

street 12 by Dealben, on Flickr

Gran Vía Long Exposure, Madrid. by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr

&quot;Todo a un euro&quot; by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mírala, mírala by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Bad Noise by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Madrid, Madrid, Madrid by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Palacio de Cristal 1 by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

In the middle of the Snowfall - MADRID by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

28-11-2009-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

O metro by Ollo de Vidro, on Flickr

¿como es? by Dealben, on Flickr

Madrid (#6043) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

Madrid (#6040) by Fran Simó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edificio España, Madrid by Ramon Oria, on Flickr

Palacio Real by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

Vistas desde zona norte 4 torres de Madrid. by Vanesa Mendez, on Flickr

... Almudena ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

DSC04532 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Scania N94UB Carsa CS40 City II de la Emt Madrid by elpolakillo, on Flickr

¿Cámara de fotos o móvil? by Carlos J., on Flickr

Foggy evening in Valdebebas, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ´, on Flickr

Madrid Spain, colorful latin woman in the city by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr

Madrid Spain, colorful latin woman in the city by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr

DSC01788_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Beyond Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Spain, Afro couple in the city by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr

Vistas desde zona norte 4 torres de Madrid. by Vanesa Mendez, on Flickr

Thursday´s very cold sunrise, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

... Almudena ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

DSC04532 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

¿Cámara de fotos o móvil? by Carlos J., on Flickr

Foggy Night in Madrid 2 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01209_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Fotografíando bajo cristales by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

_MG_3972c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

¡De Madrid al cielo! by Angel, on Flickr

Madrid City Tour by Combativel, on Flickr

Edificio España, Madrid by Ramon Oria, on Flickr

Palacio Real by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

Vistas desde zona norte 4 torres de Madrid. by Vanesa Mendez, on Flickr

Madrid by Lucie Maru, on Flickr

Madrid by António Alfarroba, on Flickr

Madrid by MaJph CM, on Flickr

Por Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

Untitled by mvlittle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

27-12-2010 EDIFICIO METRÓPOLIS-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid by Pedro Montes, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

oficinas by Dealben, on Flickr

Saturday´s night in the park, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid, reflejos by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Tuesday´s evening commute, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Gran Vía Long Exposure, Madrid. by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Street-Style-in-Madrid-9 by CaptainFitzjames, on Flickr

Madrid (#6040) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

&quot;Todo a un euro&quot; by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Desde-el-otro-lado by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

Madrid 047 by Udo Schröter, on Flickr

Madrid Tag 1 und 2 (34) by frisur08, on Flickr

TORRE DE MADRID by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr

Traffic jam by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá by Alejandro Ramirez, on Flickr

Alicia &lt;3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

Alicia &lt;3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Atardecer en Madrid by Alfonso Iriarte Muñoz-Seca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via, Madrid by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Gran Via by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr

Gran Via by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

15 06 Madrid Downtown 001.jpg by John Taylor, on Flickr

IMG_1461 by Mr Joel&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

IMG_20190521_175443 by VeraLovelace, on Flickr

Tania by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Vanesa Godoy by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

80´s by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

madrid by Miguel M. Bañón, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

Sunny street. Madrid. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, on Flickr

madrid M30 sur by Joaquin Morales, on Flickr

Madrid by Hernán, on Flickr

Karol 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid street view by CamelKW, on Flickr

Madrid street night by iulian nistea, on Flickr

Madrid by david herranz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid Río by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Madrid by Pablo S.O., on Flickr

Madrid monumental by a.imedio, on Flickr

Streets Flooded in the Winter Sun (Madrid, Spain) by Gerardo Roca, on Flickr

Madrid streets by Dániel Fehér, on Flickr

Madrid by jucahelu, on Flickr

madrid (torres KIE) - dia 4 by ibet cid, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid by skyduster4, on Flickr

Madrid in b&amp;w by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr

Muchachas de Espalda by Chris JL, on Flickr

Last Metro by Chris JL, on Flickr

Women in red by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un Certain Regard [Posh in the East] by Chris JL, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Mercado de San Antón. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Mariam by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

170715_Street_029 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Gran_Via-3285 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lace by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Madrid by Ansku Bcn, on Flickr

IMG_1899_RET by José María Pérez Espinosa, on Flickr

Madrid Tag 1 und 2 (34) by frisur08, on Flickr

TORRE DE MADRID by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr

2018-05-11_04-38-56 by MIANSELU Serrano, on Flickr

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

Thandi by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

ROLLING SKATER MADRID by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

primavera by mahou estrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luna llena sobre Madrid by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

La Real Cerca de Felipe IV, The Royal Walls of Felipe IV, (exterior face) Ronda de Segovia, Puerta de Toledo, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Calle Mayor, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

Madrid by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Madrid - Spain -&gt; Instagram : @rodlilo by Rodrigo Martin, on Flickr

Madrid by jucahelu, on Flickr

Madrid by dani, on Flickr

Madrid by Qwerty trips, on Flickr

Madrid by Rocío Conde-Salazar, on Flickr

Madrid rooftop portraits by Beverly Yuen Thompson, on Flickr

Madrid city mola! by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr

IMG_9132-2 by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. by Vicente Sánchez, on Flickr

Madrid Trails by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr

distrito de Moncloa-Aravaca (Madrid / España) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Madrid by Margherita Bandini, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-8 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Alicia &lt;3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

Lorena by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Lucía by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Plaza de Santa Ana by Germanboybordeaux, on Flickr

Amanece en Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World Pride Madrid 2017 by Karma Vazquez, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

... Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Paseando por Madrid by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Fuente de Cibeles by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

Madrid-Barajas Adolfo Suárez Airport by Sabrina GEORGIE, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Modelo posando / Model posing by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Blai - Dia 8 d&#x27;Estat d&#x27;alarma dissabte 21 de març by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Madrid-10 by Matthew Hammond, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Horizonte abarrotado by Yoel R., on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00123_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Urb10 EPL1_110 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

2020-09 nbarasd MADRID RIO SESION FITNESS 007 by Oscar Lopez Barea, on Flickr

2020-09 nbarasd MADRID RIO SESION FITNESS 004 by Oscar Lopez Barea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía Long Exposure, Madrid. by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr

DSC_8354 by photopierre06, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran via, Spain by Juan Manuel Agudo, on Flickr

Metropolis by Jose M. Arnaiz, on Flickr

Cibeles y Gran Vía desde Alcalá. Madrid. by Rafa Velazquez, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Gran Vía by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr

Sunset Madrid by Dani Molina, on Flickr

Gran vía, Madrid by Mariano Serrano, on Flickr

Working Girls by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

The Line by Luis G. Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

Madrid, city by Alexei Malutin, on Flickr

Godess by henryub, on Flickr

Atardecer en las Cuatro Torres de Madrid by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr

Madrid y su metropolis by David Sanchez, on Flickr

Madrid by dani, on Flickr

MADRID - CALLE ALCALÁ by margalice, on Flickr

Edifício Bronce by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Dobles Parejas by EdadesdelOxido, on Flickr

Temed el amor de la mujer más que el odio del hombre. by Marcos de Madariaga, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol - Madrid by Lior Bakalu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by António Alfarroba, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

Madrid by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Madrid by ENRIQUE CAMPO, on Flickr

MADRID by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

MADRID by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

Madrid by Armen Grigorian, on Flickr

Por Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Madrid by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Madrid art by extra smooth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

ESPAÑA - MADRID by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

Fotoretrato en mitad de la calle by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Demonstration for the rights of women on International Women&#x27;s Day in Madrid / Manifestación por los derechos de las mujeres en el Día Internacional de la Mujer by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando Albornoz, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Madrid - La Cibeles 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Tigre by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

DSC02878 by Claudia Matteau, on Flickr

Te mueves by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr

2-4-2012 ABSTRACTO ROBADO PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catedral de La Almudena by Iván Moral, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid by jesus gutierrez, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Carlos Enrique Olmedo, on Flickr

Andén Cero by Jose Antonio Criado, on Flickr

Cloudy sky over Madrid V by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr

PANCHO TOURS - FREE TOURS - GUIDED TOURS by panchotours, on Flickr

DSCF0940 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

Neptuno, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr

ORIFLAME_MADRID_DAY2_369 by Oriflame Oriflame, on Flickr

ORIFLAME_MADRID_DAY2_394 by Oriflame Oriflame, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

140326 Madrid 006 [Plaza de Espana] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

140326 Madrid 012 [Plaza de Espana - Calle Bailén] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

140326 Madrid 014 [Senado de Espana - Calle Bailén 3] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

140326 Madrid 008 [Plaza de Espana] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

140326 Madrid 002 [Calle del Duque de Liria - Calle de la Princesa (10)] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

140326 Madrid 025 [Calle Carlos III] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

140326 Madrid 016 [Jardines de Sabatini] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

140326 Madrid 017 [Santa Teresa y San José - Jardines de Sabatini] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

140326 Madrid 026 [Jardines de Sabatini (Photo shoot)] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Madrid, capital de EspaÑa. Plaza Mayor by lisa coffee, on Flickr

Untitled by Mel Gómez, on Flickr

Madrid castizo! by Jose Daniel Higueras, on Flickr

PRIMAVERA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres skyline before Dawn, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

Untitled by procrast8, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Sunset Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

A - RQUITECTUR - A by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Gran Via by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Madrid street view 10-8-2017 6-40-21 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr

Madrid by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Vanesa by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

ESQUINAZO. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

City Life by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Mist and steel by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Plaza Major, Madrid. by Sabien, on Flickr

teatro real by Pippo, on Flickr

Madrid by Owain Shaw Photo, on Flickr

Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr

IMG_7803 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

IMG_7799 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr

07062020-_MG_4622-2 by Edu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Plaza de Ópera by A P, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

A 2-Week Spanish Road Trip by Europeantravel Blog, on Flickr

#Madrid by Stiven Revelo, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Untitled by Stefano Annovazzi Lodi, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Ane by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gente en el Parque del Retiro by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Cantantes / Singers by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. IMG_1553_ps by José Luis, on Flickr

Cine Capitol. Callao. Madrid. IMG_1550_ps by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

Modelo posando / Model posing by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Fernando Lacort, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando Lacort, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACT VINTAGE PUERTA DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

2013-07-05 Madrid - Plaza de Isabel II - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid summer by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr

... The four towers ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

BARRIO DE CHAMBERÍ. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Madrid, Spain by Jesús Miguel Rodríguez Castaño, on Flickr

El Retiro, Madrid by JMMariscal, on Flickr

Kane, Lexi- On Top of Madrid by UWEC Study Abroad, on Flickr

Veteranos by Oscar Moral, on Flickr

Sunny Retiro Sunday by C. de Assis, on Flickr

514769480 by ILUNION Hotels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Woman Lying on a Bench by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co, on Flickr

Madrid by Alejandro Jerez, on Flickr

EDIFICIO DE CORREOS-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

2-10-2010-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

13-1-2012-Ayuntamiento de Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

27-8-2010-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

PANNING-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Elle on Madrid Streets by TorySteller, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Cada uno a lo suyo by a.m.a. (alb_yester), on Flickr

SEL55210 by Imanol Bracero, on Flickr

Music for eyes and ears / Música para ojos y oídos by Galayos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AZCA business district in Madrid during Christmas by Andrés García, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Atardecer, luz fría by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

DSC01209_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr

¿como es? by Dealben, on Flickr

street 10 by Dealben, on Flickr

762_MADRID_2020.12.02 by Juan C. Moñino, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid naranja by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Gran Vía by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr

Madrid by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr

Madrid Skyline by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Urb11 EPL1_150 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Calle Lope de Vega, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

City Lights by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Always Should be Someone You Really Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Turistas en Madrid / Tourists in Madrid by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nuestros servicios de limpieza a domicilio en Madrid. by Limpieza a domicilio Clean &amp; Iron Service, on Flickr

Soy Madrileño IMG_0032_0068.jpg by Xavier Delporte, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid, Spain. by jaimemad13, on Flickr

Madrid 402 by Barbu Sebastian, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain): Puerta de Europa by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. by Caty, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (&quot;Alcalá Gate&quot #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Astraveler Com, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid (Madrid, Spain) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

IMG_7489 by Jacob Garrity, on Flickr

#Madrid by Stiven Revelo, on Flickr

Madrid (Monforte de Lemos). by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Architecture (190) / Gran Vía. Madrid by KAL BT, on Flickr

Ornate Building (Rusaffa Area - Valencia) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 7-14mm f2.8 Pro Wide Zoom by markdbaynham, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1014 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Nina V, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. Plaza across the street. by Sharon Frost, on Flickr

Plaza de Toros Las Ventas by Katia Garcia, on Flickr

Grupo folclórico. Madrid by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr

5-12-2012 VINTAGE PALACIO DE ORIENTE-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid morning streetscape by Michael, on Flickr

Madrid en estado puro by BorFm88, on Flickr

Bread Building (North Side of Square) by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Madrid bajo cúpula de cristal by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid - Sept 2019 by David Symonds, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 1910_008 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

L1003940 by Dave Young, on Flickr

Taxi Zone by Stanovision, on Flickr

Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

asian girls in Madrid  
The Line by Halcon122, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Parade by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

Banco de España, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Madid-En la Gran Via by cpmanzano, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

2-3-2012 SCHWEPPES VINTAGE P/ DEL CALLAO C/ DE GRAN VÍA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid / Calle Gran Via by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

(142/19) Gran Vía madrileña by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Streets of Madrid by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr

Gran_Via-3285 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid by Luis, on Flickr

The Street-seller by Mr Joel&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Metrópolis. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr

Arquitectura de la Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

All is Full of Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

AFS-130313 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lovers in the city by Carolina, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Footbridge to the university by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by R. Arcos, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

MADRID DE NOCHE by enrique olivar gomez, on Flickr

DSC00004 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

paseo nocturno by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr

ET5A4816 by Samar Kamat, on Flickr

IMG_5072 by petercan2008, on Flickr

Beautiful women having fun in the street. by Anna Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World Pride Madrid 2017 by Karma Vazquez, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

MADRID 1 by Belén Ramírez Mejías, on Flickr

Street Photography, Madrid, 2020 by David Navarro, on Flickr

... Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

2 MADRID ARANJUEZ (2) by Y os lo cuento, on Flickr

Madrid by Yoel R., on Flickr

X100F-DSC41559-dt by vkarhila, on Flickr

Madrid2019-4451 by Matteo Maglio, on Flickr

Orange by Borislav Aleksiev, on Flickr

Paseando por Madrid by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

Surf Madrid!! by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

violeta by Antonio Gimeno, on Flickr

Puente de Segovia (Madrid Rio) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid and the Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Madrid a veces by Alberto Sen, on Flickr

Fenwick Iribarren. Cesar Pelli. Foster and Partners. Carlos Rubio Carvajal &amp; Enrique Álvarez-Sala Walter. Ieoh Ming Pei &amp; Henry N. Cobb. 5 Torres #27 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Luna llena sobre Madrid by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Madrid by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles by Ömer.F Sayılır, on Flickr

Eldorado y art deco by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Madrid Centro. by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr

Untitled by Cherco, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Untitled by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Madid-En la Gran Via by cpmanzano, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

2-3-2012 SCHWEPPES VINTAGE P/ DEL CALLAO C/ DE GRAN VÍA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid / Calle Gran Via by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

(142/19) Gran Vía madrileña by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Streets of Madrid by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr

Gran_Via-3285 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr

Tres gracias by I B, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid by Luis, on Flickr

The Street-seller by Mr Joel&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

15326271_1131197366976280_8847460176952897326_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by llondru, on Flickr

Horizonte abarrotado by Yoel R., on Flickr

Winter&#x27;s here in Madrid. by Anannya Uberoi, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

The Almudena Cathedral in Madrid by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

... Madrid en una noche de verano ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Jardines de Sabatini by Claudio Sepúlveda Geoffroy, on Flickr

_DSC6364 by Juan Carlos Benito, on Flickr

190429 Madrid - Streetlife 1005 by Kodak 260, on Flickr

Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid Royalty by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Barkelona by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1007 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

De espaldas a la Cibeles by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

DSC_7836 by Jesús Díaz-Toledo, on Flickr

20-1-2012 VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS VINTAGE AYNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Godess by henryub, on Flickr

Madrid. Tattoo. (Explore 2014-06-29). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Madrid. Atendiendo la explicación del guía (Retrato robado). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Madrid by Dave.Miles, on Flickr

The Portal by Camille Marotte, on Flickr

DSC02878 by Claudia Matteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr

La luna y cinco torres by Roger Wolfe, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by Eloy Alonso Fernández, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Соблазнительная Dalianah Arekion by Alina Orlova, on Flickr

Missed Love by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1010 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr

Busy in Madrid City by @icandidyou, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Tienda de souvenirs by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Metro Colón by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Fuente de las Conchas by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Entrada al Campo del Moro by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

190430 Madrid - Streetlife 1011 by Dutch Photographer NL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Working Girls by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Lean on Me by lamnn92, on Flickr

Madrid y el cielo. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Fachada by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr

&quot;Nothing is more powerful than allowing yourself to truly be affected by things&quot; by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 2005_022 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Gran Vía - Madrid by Joao Martins Neto, on Flickr

¿Walking? in Madrid by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by Sophia Sherman, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid, ES by Sophia Sherman, on Flickr

Cinco Torres at dusk, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Postal madrileña versión horizontal by Rubén GB, on Flickr

BYD K9UB eBus 705 EMT Madrid by Bus Box, on Flickr

Tata Hispano Area Irisbus 8956 EMT Madrid by Bus Box, on Flickr

Car-Bus Wolta 9013 EMT Madrid by Bus Box, on Flickr

Car-Bus Wolta 9013 EMT Madrid by Bus Box, on Flickr

Castrosua New City Scania 2102 EMT Madrid by Bus Box, on Flickr

CTBA 4 Torres by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

(Madrid - España) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

160609 Madrid 048 [Plaza de España] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

2013-07-05 Madrid - Parque de El Retiro - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid street photography by Huub Louppen, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr

Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

Madrid Street by Valentin Thibault, on Flickr

Madrid street by Kevin McLaughlin, on Flickr

Calle de Bailén, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

Madrid street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid by Pablo S.O., on Flickr

Madrid Streets by Germán León, on Flickr

madrid ... by Elio buscemi, on Flickr

The Street-seller by Mr Joel&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Madrid - Streets without cars by Greschi74, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

80´s by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr

Madrid street night by iulian nistea, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

madrid by Miguel M. Bañón, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

Sunny street. Madrid. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, on Flickr

madrid M30 sur by Joaquin Morales, on Flickr

Madrid by Hernán, on Flickr

Karol 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid street view by CamelKW, on Flickr

Madrid by david herranz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1687 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

DSC00024 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00033 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00036 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00097 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Calle Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr

Torch March for independence, national holiday of Catalonia by Marlis1, on Flickr

Kane, Lexi- On Top of Madrid by UWEC Study Abroad, on Flickr

Madrid Stroll by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Río Manzanares by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Palace Hotel Madrid. Spain by afnavarrete, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

_DSC0135.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

DSC01093_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

DSC05828 by phil halper, on Flickr

She is truly enjoying the taste of summer / by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

&quot;Déjame entrar, déjame ver algún día como ven tus ojos&quot; by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

Born a Woman by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

Monument to Martinez Campos in the &#x27;El Retiro&#x27; park by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

City by Danny VB, on Flickr

La Almudena by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Madrid by Nashwan Salman, on Flickr

Metropolis - Madrid by Pierre-Arnaud KOPP, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Daniel Vorndran, on Flickr

Madrid by Charlie Colbourne, on Flickr

All is Full of Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

hxhv6 by Javier J Bas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Calle Mayor, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

A large square by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

DSCF5693 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Night in the City by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr

Last lights by Mario Lechuga Suárez, on Flickr

Madrid by Rafi Mansego, on Flickr

Viendo la vida pasar... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Rose hat by Jose Viegas, on Flickr

Avoiding by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

Opera 5 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

La Almudena desde el Templo de Debod. by Javier Salcines, on Flickr

Madrid. Atendiendo la explicación del guía (Retrato robado). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Misc (18 of 23) by Evan Chakroff, on Flickr

Atocha Station, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

Façades art nouveau, Gran Via, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

IMG_0794 (2) Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

Atardecer en la ciudad by Sonsoles Csm., on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

14-7 2012 VINTAGE FUENTE DE CIBELES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

El faro de Moncloa en llamas by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

Charming by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Humorista callejero by Miguel Jaramillo Blasco, on Flickr

0155 by Amparo Calaza Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lace by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes by Jin Gong, on Flickr

Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Plaza de España - Madrid by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Madrid Tag 1 und 2 (34) by frisur08, on Flickr

TORRE DE MADRID by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles by Alexander Kurz, on Flickr

Fleeting Light 2 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Marc Sayce, on Flickr

Alicia &lt;3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

RAGE #crowd #madrid #spain #girl #protest by Uxía Vila, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Andenes by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

IMG_8949 by Phil-Artist, on Flickr

nocturna by Eladio Sanchez, on Flickr

PRECIOSAS by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

primavera by mahou estrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl From Madrid. By J.Sanchez by Jesus Sanchez, on Flickr

DSCF6425 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSC00024 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00033 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00036 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00097 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Calle Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

4 torres y media by Victor Miralles, on Flickr

Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr

Torch March for independence, national holiday of Catalonia by Marlis1, on Flickr

Kane, Lexi- On Top of Madrid by UWEC Study Abroad, on Flickr

IMG_1701 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Subway by Salvador Aguera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Pandemic times street sesion by Rubén GB, on Flickr

La Puerta del Sol (Madrid) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Madrid and the Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Callao, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Books for all tastes by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Luna llena sobre Madrid by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Madrid, October 2021 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr

Dirigiendo!! by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Menina, Madrid 2021, cnr Calles Goya and Serrano, Barrio Salamanca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Madrid street scene by Luiz Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. Plaza across the street. by Sharon Frost, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Sociedad General de Autores y Editores. 1902-4. Calle Fernando VI, Chueca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

2012 DECEMBER PALACIO DE ORIENTE-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

Madrid morning streetscape by Michael, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Bread Building (North Side of Square) by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Light trails going out from Valdebebas, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Madrid - Sept 2019 by David Symonds, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 1910_008 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Untitled by Joshua Lawrence, on Flickr

photo-2019-06-24-02-32-00 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miles de mujeres se manifiestan contra la violencia de género en Madrid by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr

Urb11 D700_303 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Lugar donde estaba la Platería Martínez. Plaza Platería Martínez. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón - Madrid, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid by Damien Graham, on Flickr

DSC_3154 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_7561 by Gaetano Prisco, on Flickr

Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid by Grzesiek Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Museo de escultura al aire libre by Alejandro, on Flickr

Metro de Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

IMG_3737 by Steeves Olsen, on Flickr

Inés Bauvé by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

MADRID by Alexandre Mortari, on Flickr

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

DSC01700 by Jesus Escudero, on Flickr

Gran Via by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr

Working Girls by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

_MG_3972c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr

Madrid 2017 by Dan Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7856 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

Madrid summer by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr

27-4-2012 UNTITLED-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACT VINTAGE PUERTA DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

7-8-2012 ABSTRACTO TEATRO REAL MONUMENTO A FELIPE IV-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

3-2-1012 EL SENADO CLÁSICO FRÍO ABSTRACTO TORRE MADRID -Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID 13-1-2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

3-2-1012 EL SENADO CLÁSICO FRÍO ABSTRACTO TORRE MADRID -Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACTO DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO 95% VISOR DE COBERTURA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

La Almudena desde el Templo de Debod. by Javier Salcines, on Flickr

Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr

CreativeMornings/Madrid: Justice by CreativeMornings Madrid, on Flickr

IMG_1677 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Neptuno looking at Palace Hotel by Angel Vilches, on Flickr

View from The Almudena Cathedral, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Lean on Me by lamnn92, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Plaza de Chueca. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

palacioreal3 by juances, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 2005_022 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1007 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

&quot;Nothing is more powerful than allowing yourself to truly be affected by things&quot; by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

She is truly enjoying the taste of summer / by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modelo posando / Model posing by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

Entrada a Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Calle Toledo II by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Parque El Capricho III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Beautiful madrid spain by Ziad Alvarez, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Carlos Enrique Olmedo, on Flickr

Pura energía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Todavía puede con él... by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr

The Streets: just pure street photography by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Parade by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

Girl From Madrid. By J.Sanchez by Jesus Sanchez, on Flickr

La Puerta Del Sol by Simon Pratley, on Flickr

La Vela by Angel L. Moreno, on Flickr

Madrid by Karina, on Flickr

The last light of day on Madrid - La última luz del dia sobre Madrid by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr

Madrid, Conde Duque. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Banco de España, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

SPANIEN - Madrid, Plaza Mayor - 138 by roba66, on Flickr

Pony Tails by tiggerpics2010, on Flickr

Mírala, mírala by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

Gran_Via-3285 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr

Callao-3094 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Río Manzanares by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

DSC04532 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC04038_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01788_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01823_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01993_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01093_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC01149_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00059 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Elle on Madrid Streets by TorySteller, on Flickr

Conversation by Fernando García, on Flickr

Five Towers during Tuesday´s sunrise, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

_MG_3972c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr

Stussy by Antonio Orji López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid naranja by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

City Lights by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Atardecer, luz fría by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Soy Madrileño IMG_0032_0068.jpg by xavierdedouai.photographs, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (&quot;Alcalá Gate&quot #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

¿como es? by Dealben, on Flickr

street 10 by Dealben, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

762_MADRID_2020.12.02 by Juan C. Moñino, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Almudena by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Madrid by Nashwan Salman, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Príncipe de Vergara, Madrid by Marta Marugán, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Metrópolis. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Patterns @ Madrid by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr

Revellers in Pushchairs!? by timfilbert, on Flickr

madrid_gran via_heavys__05_08_2020 by maxnemo, on Flickr

All is Full of Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Crossing w/ Others by Jack Wallsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1701 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Madrid Stroll by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

Veteranos by Oscar Moral, on Flickr

DSC00024 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00033 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00036 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00097 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Calle Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid at night - Metropolis Building by www.tixler.com - Cheap Flights and Hotels, on Flickr

Torch March for independence, national holiday of Catalonia by Marlis1, on Flickr

Kane, Lexi- On Top of Madrid by UWEC Study Abroad, on Flickr

DSCF6425 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4400 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Perfect. Urban. Balance. by OSTROM MENASHA, on Flickr

_DSC0217 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Karina, on Flickr

The last light of day on Madrid - La última luz del dia sobre Madrid by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr

Madrid, Conde Duque. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Banco de España, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

SPANIEN - Madrid, Plaza Mayor - 138 by roba66, on Flickr

Pony Tails by tiggerpics2010, on Flickr

C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Mírala, mírala by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

15369990_1130901007005916_4703139803620325662_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

Arquitectura - Gran Vía by Fran Vázquez, on Flickr

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Un traguito de agua by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Hi Ulejko, this shot of the Bayern lady is for you. Good match this night!!!!!. by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andén Cero by Jose Antonio Criado, on Flickr

DSC00173 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón - Madrid, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid by Damien Graham, on Flickr

DSC_3154 by Context Travel, on Flickr

DSC_7561 by Gaetano Prisco, on Flickr

Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid by Grzesiek Wojciechowski, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr

madrid by Adrian Amer, on Flickr

Metro de Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Urb17 D700_080 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

IMG_3737 by Steeves Olsen, on Flickr

Inés Bauvé by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Sharmini Tharmaratnam by Krzysztof Durajczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MADRID by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr

GARAJE DE LA REINA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr

Sanchinarro neighborhood cityscape during the evening, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Godess by henryub, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Almudena explore on 190323 by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Madrid by Carmelo Espanola, on Flickr

Footbridge to the university by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Esperando en la Plaza Mayor by streetMadrid, on Flickr

El instante. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last Metro by Chris JL, on Flickr

80´s by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

madrid (torres KIE) - dia 4 by ibet cid, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

madrid by Miguel M. Bañón, on Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, on Flickr

madrid M30 sur by Joaquin Morales, on Flickr

Madrid by Hernán, on Flickr

Karol 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid street view by CamelKW, on Flickr

Madrid by david herranz, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Un Certain Regard [Posh in the East] by Chris JL, on Flickr

170715_Street_081 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

170820_El_Rastro_012 by Chus Martín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Metro de Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AZCA business district in Madrid during Christmas by Andrés García, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Atardecer, luz fría by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

DSC01209_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

¿como es? by Dealben, on Flickr

paseo nocturno by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

street 10 by Dealben, on Flickr

762_MADRID_2020.12.02 by Juan C. Moñino, on Flickr

World Pride Madrid 2017 by Karma Vazquez, on Flickr

ET5A4816 by Samar Kamat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Nuestros servicios de limpieza a domicilio en Madrid. by Limpieza a domicilio Clean &amp; Iron Service, on Flickr

Soy Madrileño IMG_0032_0068.jpg by Xavier Delporte, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid, Spain. by jaimemad13, on Flickr

Madrid 402 by Barbu Sebastian, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain): Puerta de Europa by Jose A., on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (&quot;Alcalá Gate&quot #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Astraveler Com, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Madrid (Madrid, Spain) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

Madrid. Plaza across the street. by Sharon Frost, on Flickr


----------



## Obidos

christos-greece said:


> Plaza del Ayuntamiento by Neil Noland, on Flickr


This is Valencia, not Madrid


----------



## christos-greece

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Techo de luces by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Metrópolis. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

La bola mágica de los deseos by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr

All is Full of Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, December 2019 by The Lutheran World Federation, on Flickr

Madrid en estado puro by Borja, on Flickr

Christmas in Madrid by María Serrano, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Taxi Zone by Stanovision, on Flickr

Xmas Deco At Calle Mayor by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Illuminated Puerta de Alcalá in Christmas in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_205 by Tiki Chris, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid / Madrid Christmas by Mi YouTube : 291281, on Flickr

Puerta del Nacimiento by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

Camino de luces by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor Madrid by Capitán Blues, on Flickr

Mujer Roja by Eric Marreros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, the city of the mouths covered by masks by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

Una noche en Madrid by vittorio vida, on Flickr

Madrid and the Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Madrid a veces by Alberto Sen, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid lights by Carolina, on Flickr

Untitled by Julian Unanue, on Flickr

BBVA Headquarters in Las Tablas, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

It´s beginning to look like Christmas in Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Foggy evening in Valdebebas, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Despacho Olivera Méndez y Asociados 12 by Juan Jimenez, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Torre Picasso christmas tree display, Madrid (2017) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Puerta del Sol (Madrid) by R.M.S. Fotografía, on Flickr

Christmas Street Girls by humphr3y, on Flickr

Llega la Navidad by Fabiola Ciruelos, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

The Line by Luis G. Moreno, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Metrópolis. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

MADRID DE NOCHE by enrique olivar gomez, on Flickr

Arquitectura de la Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

paseo nocturno by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

AFS-130313 by Alex Segre, on Flickr

Best friends studying by Anna Frederick, on Flickr

15326271_1131197366976280_8847460176952897326_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AZCA business district in Madrid during Christmas by Andrés García, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Atardecer, luz fría by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

DSC01209_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

¿como es? by Dealben, on Flickr

street 10 by Dealben, on Flickr

762_MADRID_2020.12.02 by Juan C. Moñino, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Urb11 EPL1_150 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Calle Lope de Vega, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

City by Danny VB, on Flickr

La Almudena by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Madrid by Nashwan Salman, on Flickr

Metropolis - Madrid by Pierre-Arnaud KOPP, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Charlie Colbourne, on Flickr

Street Photo 1704_007-008BN by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2636 - E t by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr

Luces de Navidad en el Retiro /Christmas lights in the Retiro Park by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr

DSC07695 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC07678 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC07620 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC07456 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC07439 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC07401 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC07372 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Monumento Alfonso XII by Josefa Calzado Canelada, on Flickr

Navidad en Madrid / Madrid Christmas by Mi YouTube : 291281, on Flickr

Christmas Lights in Navacerrada, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

&#x27;09-10 Christmas | Madrid &amp; Valencia 980 by Victor CC Hung, on Flickr

Rollei35-2021-171w by pedro_fiz, on Flickr

Puerta del Nacimiento by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

Madrid, the city of the mouths covered by masks by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

Menina, Madrid 2021, cnr Calles Goya and Serrano, Barrio Salamanca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

lluvia by super 8 photography, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

Change Often by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

27-4-2012 UNTITLED-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACT VINTAGE PUERTA DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

7-8-2012 ABSTRACTO TEATRO REAL MONUMENTO A FELIPE IV-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

3-2-1012 EL SENADO CLÁSICO FRÍO ABSTRACTO TORRE MADRID -Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID 13-1-2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACTO DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO 95% VISOR DE COBERTURA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

teatro real by Pippo, on Flickr

La Almudena desde el Templo de Debod. by Javier Salcines, on Flickr

CreativeMornings/Madrid: Justice by CreativeMornings Madrid, on Flickr

Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr

MADRID-19 by Matthieu Berrone, on Flickr

Kane, Lexi-On Top of Siena by UWEC Study Abroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

4 Torres Madrid by Armando Conejero Meca, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain - January 25, 2020: Crowds of tourists and locals walk along the shops and restaurants of Puerta del Sol by m01229, on Flickr

View from the Círculo de Bellas Artes roof terrace in Madrid by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Waiting for #146 bus by lamnn92, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Calle Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Flechas Gran Vía / Gran Via´s arrows by Rafa Ibañez, on Flickr

Gran Via Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

The Mean Reds by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Calle Lope de Vega, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Metro, Gran Vía. Madrid. (Explore 23/09/15) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

2020-09 nbarasd MADRID RIO SESION FITNESS 007 by Oscar Lopez Barea, on Flickr

2020-09 nbarasd MADRID RIO SESION FITNESS 065 by Oscar Lopez Barea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Feliz 2022 by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, on Flickr

Mañana de domingo en Madrid by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Bon Nadal i feliç any nou 2022 シ by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Scania N270UB in Madrid by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Hotel Reina Victoria - Hotel with a lot of history by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

MADRID by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Madrid (Spain) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr

4 TORRES Y MEDIA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO, on Flickr

Shadow by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

run dog by victor herrero, on Flickr

La Puerta del Sol (Madrid) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Modelos en Romanones - Madrid by Carl Gustav Jung, on Flickr

Dobles Parejas by EdadesdelOxido, on Flickr

Madrid Royalty by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un Certain Regard [Posh in the East] by Chris JL, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Mercado de San Antón. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

170715_Street_029 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

IMG_0794 (2) Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

14-7 2012 VINTAGE FUENTE DE CIBELES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

METROPOLIS by Angel Vilches, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

arcodelamoncloa2 by juances, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr

The golden dancer I by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr

RIBERA MATADERO. SWING Y CLAQUÉ BAJO LAS ESTRELLAS by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr

RIBERA MATADERO. SWING Y CLAQUÉ BAJO LAS ESTRELLAS by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr

Ribera Matadero. Anclas y chanclas by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr

Ribera Matadero. Anclas y chanclas by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

80´s by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

madrid by Miguel M. Bañón, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

Madrid monumental by a.imedio, on Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

madrid M30 sur by Joaquin Morales, on Flickr

Madrid by Hernán, on Flickr

Karol 2020 by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid street view by CamelKW, on Flickr

Madrid by david herranz, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Women in red by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

IMG_9132-2 by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@setrakso: Videos only in Video Showcase forum








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid city mola! by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr

DSC00173 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Lugar donde estaba la Platería Martínez. Plaza Platería Martínez. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón - Madrid, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Puerta de Europa by Alejandro Tejada, on Flickr

Plaza de España y Palacio Real, Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Desde Plaza de España by Raquel Morais, on Flickr

madrid by Adrian Amer, on Flickr

Madrid - Marquesina Torre Espacio by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Chamartin-train-rails by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Feminist demonstration against sexist assaults / Manifestación feminista contra las agresiones machistas by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Antica Bellezza, Plaza de Chueca. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid by Rafi Mansego, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by Carabo Spain, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid street by Dave Hughes, on Flickr

Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Whale_CiudaDistrito_23 by CiudaDistrito Acción cultural, on Flickr

4 Torres de Madrid HDR by Pablo Arroyo, on Flickr

Madrid. Tattoo. (Explore 2014-06-29). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Que bonito es Madrid!


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr

GARAJE DE LA REINA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Footbridge to the university by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Calle de la Traviesa by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DOS_9701 by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Madrid by Brian Adamson, on Flickr

Estadio Santiago Bernabéu by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles by lamnn92, on Flickr

Por las calles de Madrid by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

_D3S7634.jpg by Stephen Anthony, on Flickr

La policia amb l&#x27;altaveu recordant que tots ens quedem a casa - Dia 16 i 17 d&#x27;Estat d&#x27;alarma diumenge 29 i dilluns 30 de març by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1007 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

Calle Mayor, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

A large square by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

DSCF5693 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Night in the City by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr

Madrid by Rafi Mansego, on Flickr

Desde Plaza de España by Raquel Morais, on Flickr

Traffic by Matteo Pi, on Flickr

Viendo la vida pasar... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Rose hat by Jose Viegas, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Opera 5 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

IMG_2399C Reginald Marsh 1898-1954 Smoko le volcan humain Smoko the human volcano 1933 Madrid Musée Thyssen Bornemisza by jean louis mazieres, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1009 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Stroll by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

Madrid at night - Metropolis Building by www.tixler.com - Cheap Flights and Hotels, on Flickr

DSCF6425 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

streets of old madrid spain.calles de madrid antiguo españa. by miguel angel iglesias, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

La simetría de lo urbano by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

... The four towers ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

ESQUINAZO. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

_MG_8869 by hugo torio sevillano, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr

Anni, Plaza Mayor, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr

_D3S7648.jpg by Stephen Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

MADRID 1 by Belén Ramírez Mejías, on Flickr

Street Photography, Madrid, 2020 by David Navarro, on Flickr

... Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Madrid by Yoel R., on Flickr

X100F-DSC41559-dt by vkarhila, on Flickr

Madrid2019-4451 by Matteo Maglio, on Flickr

Orange by Borislav Aleksiev, on Flickr

Paseando por Madrid by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

Surf Madrid!! by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

violeta by Antonio Gimeno, on Flickr

Puente de Segovia (Madrid Rio) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr

15326271_1131197366976280_8847460176952897326_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Madrid. Plaza across the street. by Sharon Frost, on Flickr

5-12-2012 VINTAGE PALACIO DE ORIENTE-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Sociedad General de Autores y Editores. 1902-4. Calle Fernando VI, Chueca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Light trails going out from Valdebebas, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, December 2019 by The Lutheran World Federation, on Flickr

Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr

Alicia &lt;3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

Mujer Roja by Eric Marreros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windowshop by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rudy, on Flickr

Night by Fran Tastic, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Madrid (Spain) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr

Una noche en Madrid by vittorio vida, on Flickr

Luces de Madrid Lights by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

Madrid and the Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Callao, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Madrid by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr

Pandemic times street sesion by Rubén GB, on Flickr

Dirigiendo!! by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Untitled by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Red de San Luis by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

street 10 by Dealben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Retiro park! Spain by Maria Izquierdo, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá, Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

SA Govt (206) 2017-03-10 Alsthom Citadis 302 ex-Madrid passes Adelaide Railway Stn - INL by Ian Lynas, on Flickr

... Madrid en una noche de verano ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Parque del Retiro by Alejandro Jerez, on Flickr

Gente, Madrid by vic_mav, on Flickr

madrid_gran via_heavys__05_08_2020 by maxnemo, on Flickr

Subway by Salvador Aguera, on Flickr

_MG_3972c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr

Crew by Germán Badano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Madrid by Nashwan Salman, on Flickr

Metrópolis. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Calle de la Montera by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Revellers in Pushchairs!? by timfilbert, on Flickr

street 10 by Dealben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arquitectura - Gran Vía by Fran Vázquez, on Flickr

Busca la noria. by Carlos J., on Flickr

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Via Madrid night lights by antonio Marquez, on Flickr

Kanitha passing the North Station and València&#x27;s bullring by Ben The Man, on Flickr

MAN NL-313F GNC by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Luces de Madrid Lights by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

Calle Mayor by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid by Jose M. Martin, on Flickr

Royal Palace of Madrid, Madrid (Spain) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr

Madrid by Jose M. Martin, on Flickr

Parkway by yrjö jyske, on Flickr

4 TORRES Y MEDIA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid 2021 by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr

Menina, Madrid 2021, cnr Calles Goya and Serrano, Barrio Salamanca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Tiny street protest against KFC, Calle Atocha (25th June 2021) Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Always Should be Someone You Really Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1502-Calle Bailén Ferraz 22,4 MB 7329 × 4902 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

fatigas del querer by Enrique Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2 (1 de 1) by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr

La Vela by Angel L. Moreno, on Flickr

Bordes urbanos, caminos de hierro, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

&quot;Relaxing cup of café con leche in la Plaza Mayor&quot; by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

La Puerta Del Sol by Simon Pratley, on Flickr

Girl From Madrid. By J.Sanchez by Jesus Sanchez, on Flickr

15369990_1130901007005916_4703139803620325662_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr

15326271_1131197366976280_8847460176952897326_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr

Klara by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Human Who Wore a Rainbow Around Back Like a Shield by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Madrid (Monforte de Lemos). by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Madrid and the Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Metropolis Building, Historical landmark., Spain by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Madrid by Sophia Sherman, on Flickr

A 2-Week Spanish Road Trip by Europeantravel Blog, on Flickr

Madrid a veces by Alberto Sen, on Flickr

Retiro Park by Miguel Cerrada, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles by Enrique Santana, on Flickr

All is Full of Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Happy Birthday, Sharon Van Etten! by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Guillermo Durantula, on Flickr

Fenwick Iribarren. Cesar Pelli. Foster and Partners. Carlos Rubio Carvajal &amp; Enrique Álvarez-Sala Walter. Ieoh Ming Pei &amp; Henry N. Cobb. 5 Torres #27 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Madrid, Conde Duque. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr

Madrid by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr

Madrid by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr

Granada, Spain by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr

Madrid by Karina, on Flickr

Palacio Real by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Los madrileños by William Wood, on Flickr

Madrid Street scenes by khalid hanafi, on Flickr

Por Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

Almupena con guiris / The cathedral and the tourists by madriguera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio Real de Madrid (Madrid, Spain) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid, Spain. by jaimemad13, on Flickr

Madrid naranja by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

decisión by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

Calle Lope de Vega, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Turistas en Madrid / Tourists in Madrid by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00024 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid at Night by Amos Samkumar, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

City Life by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Mist and steel by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Plaza Major, Madrid. by Sabien, on Flickr

teatro real by Pippo, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

IMG_7803 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

IMG_7799 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Untitled by atlashot, on Flickr

Laura Bailarina-63 by Telmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Río Manzanares by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Palace Hotel Madrid. Spain by afnavarrete, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

_DSC0135.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

DSC01093_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

DSC05828 by phil halper, on Flickr

She is truly enjoying the taste of summer / by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Born a Woman by Therese Trinko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barkelona by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACTO DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC00048 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00083 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00092 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00123_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Chamartin-train-rails by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Jose Alberto Perez Rivas, on Flickr

Stussy by Antonio Orji López, on Flickr

CIRCULO DE BELLAS ARTES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

City by Danny VB, on Flickr

La Almudena by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Madrid by Nashwan Salman, on Flickr

Metropolis - Madrid by Pierre-Arnaud KOPP, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

Madrid by Iván Moral, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Charlie Colbourne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

Plaza de Oriente by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

Arganzuela y Matadero by Diego Leon, on Flickr

4 Torres Madrid by Armando Conejero Meca, on Flickr

Monument to Martinez Campos in the &#x27;El Retiro&#x27; park by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

City Life by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Colors of Spain by Jón Ingi Cæsarsson, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

de-paseo-por-vallecas--en-madrid_32612618684_o by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

The Mean Reds by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Me mira, me fulmina y se envenena by Esther Aroma, on Flickr

DSCF5363 by Jazzy Lemon, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

¿como es? by Dealben, on Flickr

dimelo tú by Dealben, on Flickr

La luna y cinco torres by Roger Wolfe, on Flickr

oficinas by Dealben, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

LA GRAN VÍA. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Beautiful pink colored building in downtown Madrid, Spain, with shutters and balconies on windows by m01229, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Calle de la Flor baja by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Taberna del puerto by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid (#6040) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr

2018_4_LisSpain__0870 by Bernard K Yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170318-DSC_9925-2 by rsshames, on Flickr

20170318-DSC_9942-2 by rsshames, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by Zsuzsa Jenei, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

Madrid by N Bartlett, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Untitled by Sebastian Raskop, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

Gran_Via-3285 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chamartin-train-rails by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

City by Danny VB, on Flickr

La Almudena by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Madrid by Nashwan Salman, on Flickr

Metropolis - Madrid by Pierre-Arnaud KOPP, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

Madrid by Charlie Colbourne, on Flickr

Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4400 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Perfect. Urban. Balance. by OSTROM MENASHA, on Flickr

_DSC0217 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Skyline by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

View on Madrid by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Plaza de Castilla, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

23-7-2009-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Metropolis Building, Historical landmark., Spain by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr

IMG_1701 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

07062020-_MG_4622-2 by Edu, on Flickr

Beso robado by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

80´s by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

madrid (torres KIE) - dia 4 by ibet cid, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

madrid by Miguel M. Bañón, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

Sunny street. Madrid. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, on Flickr

madrid M30 sur by Joaquin Morales, on Flickr

Madrid by Hernán, on Flickr

Madrid street view by CamelKW, on Flickr

Madrid street night by iulian nistea, on Flickr

Madrid by david herranz, on Flickr

Last Metro by Chris JL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The golden dancer III by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr

IMG_0794 (2) Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

2-3-2012 SCHWEPPES VINTAGE P/ DEL CALLAO C/ DE GRAN VÍA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid / Calle Gran Via by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

(142/19) Gran Vía madrileña by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Streets of Madrid by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid by Luis, on Flickr

The Street-seller by Mr Joel&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Happy Birthday, Sharon Van Etten! by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Spain / October 2015 by Natasha Chechneva, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain / October 2015 by Natasha Chechneva, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain / October 2015 by Natasha Chechneva, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain / October, 2015 by Natasha Chechneva, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain / October, 2015 by Natasha Chechneva, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain / October, 2015 by Natasha Chechneva, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain / October, 2015 by Natasha Chechneva, on Flickr

Madrid by xsalto, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

P2060217 by Alfredo, on Flickr

Puerta del Sol de Madrid. Explore (gracias) by Caty, on Flickr

Madrid. Puerta del Sol by Caty, on Flickr

MADRID by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

MADRID by mahou estrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_3991c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr

Love lights ♥ by Mel Gómez, on Flickr

Arquitectura - Gran Vía by Fran Vázquez, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

facade in Madrid by Logane Malié, on Flickr

Palace Hotel Madrid. Spain by afnavarrete, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

_DSC0135.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

DSC00123_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Stussy by Antonio Orji López, on Flickr

DSC09701 by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

Wild by Antonio Orji López, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

DSC05828 by phil halper, on Flickr

She is truly enjoying the taste of summer / by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr

Edifício Bronce by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Madrid by robinjonasch, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Vía desde Callao by Alejandro Cascales, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier Ldd, on Flickr

Godess by henryub, on Flickr

Atardecer en las Cuatro Torres de Madrid by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr

Madrid by Victor Miralles, on Flickr

Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid A-1 Highway by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

_MG_5933 - Version 2 by vincentlemonde, on Flickr

M-30, Madrid. by Sergio Casillas, on Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Almupena con guiris / The cathedral and the tourists by madriguera, on Flickr

Madrid, cityscape by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Madrid by António Alfarroba, on Flickr

Madrid by Carlos Perez, on Flickr

Madrid by Vida De Mochila, on Flickr

Madrid by MaJph CM, on Flickr

Madrid by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Madrid by Alexei Malutin, on Flickr

Madrid by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

Madrid by Armen Grigorian, on Flickr

Por Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Untitled by mvlittle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Esperando en la Plaza Mayor by streetMadrid, on Flickr

20181231-008 Madrid city by Seimen Burum, on Flickr

Desde mi balcón...vuelo by Sonsoles Csm., on Flickr

Madrid, Spain, 18 Oct 2015 (116) by Linda & Steve, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Emilio Castelar by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

Radiografía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

皇宫 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

欧洲之门 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Sunset Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr

_K000794 by Jordane Prestrot, on Flickr

Madrid by Sergio Silva, on Flickr

Gran Via de Madrid by snl1651975, on Flickr

Woman in Plaza del Sol - Madrid by Eric Forgaard, on Flickr

People Dancing by Luis Guimaraes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kane, Lexi- On Top of Madrid by UWEC Study Abroad, on Flickr

DSC00033 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

DSC01093_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

Madrid by Rafi Mansego, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

She is truly enjoying the taste of summer / by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

0155 by Amparo Calaza Rodríguez, on Flickr

Alicia <3 by Cristóbal Borrallo, on Flickr

RAGE #crowd #madrid #spain #girl #protest by Uxía Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3164 by Phil-Artist, on Flickr

Callao by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Plaza Major, Madrid. by Sabien, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4485 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

Madrid (Monforte de Lemos). by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Madrid from a Rooftop by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid RIO-3 by enrico Berti, on Flickr

DSC02878 by Claudia Matteau, on Flickr

Madrid by Renata Iacono, on Flickr

Jam sessions caravan by Adrián López, on Flickr

... Visiones de MADrid .. by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

1907_Shooting Yoselyn -49 by The French Travel Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Andenes by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

Madrid Abandonada - Gran Via by Eloi Omella, on Flickr

Chamartin-train-rails by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

The Plaza de Alonso Martínez by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Rush Hour Centro Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Fachada by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr

PASTRY PASTELERÍA LA MALLORQUINA PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Batallas íntimas, de Lucía Gajá by Casa de América, on Flickr

Batallas íntimas, de Lucía Gajá by Casa de América, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Luce riflessa by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Uva by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

EDIFICIO ESPAÑA Y LA GRAN VIA by Pilar Gual, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid by JMMariscal, on Flickr

Madrid Spain, Afro couple in the city by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr

Four young modern men look into the distance together - freestyle concept by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un Certain Regard [Posh in the East] by Chris JL, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Mercado de San Antón. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

METROPOLIS by Angel Vilches, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Feminist demonstration against sexist assaults / Manifestación feminista contra las agresiones machistas by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three Women on Plaza Mayor by Thank you for 2.9 million views, on Flickr

Madrid. Gran Vía by xisco serra, on Flickr

Madrid, cines Callao / Callao cinemas by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr

Two blossoming trees in Gran Via, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Madrid. Gran Via 1 by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr

Gran Madrid Via by Coobik, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr

En Gran Vía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Gran Via by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife - Boattrip 1002 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Atocha Station, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr

IMG_0794 (2) Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

14-7 2012 VINTAGE FUENTE DE CIBELES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

METROPOLIS by Angel Vilches, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

arcodelamoncloa2 by juances, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr

The golden dancer I by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr

RIBERA MATADERO. SWING Y CLAQUÉ BAJO LAS ESTRELLAS by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr

RIBERA MATADERO. SWING Y CLAQUÉ BAJO LAS ESTRELLAS by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2022.02.22 El Retiro #16 by Miguel Carmena, on Flickr

MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Klimt, la experiencia inmersiva by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

IMG_7363 by Ordo Praedicatorum (Curia Generalis), on Flickr

Archway by yrjö jyske, on Flickr

MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Panorámica Madrid Oeste by Rafael Sanjuan Maria, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, paseo de la Castellana, quartier de La Paz, district Fuencarral-El Pardo, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

El campo y la ciudad by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr

DSC08729 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid de noche - Madrid at night by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

DSC08132 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Double by vladimir zavyalov, on Flickr

1059076792 by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Atardeceres de Madrid - Madrid City Sunsets by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

one united power by Alexandre Dulaunoy, on Flickr

Bus by javier RM, on Flickr

Madrid, 2021 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr

Red de San Luis by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Madrid, the city of the mouths covered by masks by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

arcodelamoncloa2 by juances, on Flickr

madrid by Miguel M. Bañón, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón - Madrid, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr

DSC00173 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Plaza de España y Palacio Real, Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Start of the Gay Pride festivities in Madrid / Inicio de las fiestas del Orgullo Gay en Madrid by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr

Madrid Stroll by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

The Human Who Wore a Rainbow Around Back Like a Shield by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

New York Kitty by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nuestros servicios de limpieza a domicilio en Madrid. by Limpieza a domicilio Clean &amp; Iron Service, on Flickr

Soy Madrileño IMG_0032_0068.jpg by Xavier Delporte, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid, Spain. by jaimemad13, on Flickr

Madrid 402 by Barbu Sebastian, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain): Puerta de Europa by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. by Caty, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (&quot;Alcalá Gate&quot #Madrid #Spain #Travel #Photography #NightShot by Ray Chiang, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Astraveler Com, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

Madrid- Madrid Gay Pride2018 by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid - Sept 2019 by David Symonds, on Flickr

Madrid - Sept 2019 by David Symonds, on Flickr

AFS-130313 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Alcala and Cibeles fountain in Madrid at dusk by Andrés García, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid from a Rooftop by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Calle Campomanes. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Beautiful women having fun in the street. by Anna Frederick, on Flickr

MAD_4TS_2S #1 by super 8 photography, on Flickr

_MG_3738 - e by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr

_MG_2192 - e t by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr

Woman in blue by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04038_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

City by Danny VB, on Flickr

La Almudena by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Madrid by Nashwan Salman, on Flickr

Metropolis - Madrid by Pierre-Arnaud KOPP, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr

IMG_9651a by Anna Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2019 Madrid Student Photos (Emily Larson) by IES Abroad Alumni, on Flickr

El Retiro, Madrid by JMMariscal, on Flickr

Madrid&#x27;s Gran Via by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Cine Rex, Gran Via, Spain by sj.fisher, on Flickr

Madrid summer by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr

Madrid by: Beatriz González by Beatriz González Díaz, on Flickr

Parque El Capricho III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr

Calles de Madrid: La casa de Tócame Roque by manuel m. v., on Flickr

P1011010 by Yuin Lok, on Flickr

El aperitivo en tiempos de pandemia. by Ricardo N. Gómez Jodra, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by ade talabi, on Flickr

Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr

Café en la Plaza Mayor by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr

07062020-_MG_4622-2 by Edu, on Flickr

LOCO BONGO Madrid - Domingo 02 de agosto by LocaMente Entertainment, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Madrid naranja by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

City Lights by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain): Puerta de Europa by Jose A., on Flickr

Ornate Building (Rusaffa Area - Valencia) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 & M.Zuiko 7-14mm f2.8 Pro Wide Zoom by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Bread Building (North Side of Square) by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Always Should be Someone You Really Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Turistas en Madrid / Tourists in Madrid by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr

Madrid Parade by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

Lovers in the city by Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gente en el Parque del Retiro by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Cantantes / Singers by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Cine Capitol. Callao. Madrid. IMG_1550_ps by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

#Madrid by Stiven Revelo, on Flickr

Entrada a Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Modelo posando / Model posing by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Smoke by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Todavía puede con él... by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Sin agobios by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

200922 Utrecht - Streetlife 1021 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

The last light of day on Madrid - La última luz del dia sobre Madrid by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Madrid, Conde Duque. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Mírala, mírala by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Sanchinarro neighborhood cityscape during the evening, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Un traguito de agua by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Metro de Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Urb17 D700_080 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

80´s by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Déjame entrar, déjame ver algún día como ven tus ojos&quot; by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalà (Sunset) by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Madrid y el cielo. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

DSCF5993 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Madrid . Las Cuatro Torres . _DSC5905 M c on em ma by tomas meson, on Flickr

photo-2019-06-25-02-05-19 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

Pablo Pedraza by Malamarket, on Flickr

Conversation by Fernando García, on Flickr

Friday evening in 25 seconds, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Stussy by Antonio Orji López, on Flickr

IMG_7742 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes by Jin Gong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MADRID by Alexandre Mortari, on Flickr

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Gran Via by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

DSC01700 by Jesus Escudero, on Flickr

Gran Via by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr

Working Girls by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

Mrs. Sheriff by Malamarket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran bostezo por la mañana by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Madrid naranja by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

14-7 2012 VINTAGE FUENTE DE CIBELES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Urb11 EPL1_150 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Calle Lope de Vega, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Always Should be Someone You Really Love by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Turistas en Madrid / Tourists in Madrid by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Metrópolis. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr

Arquitectura de la Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

tendera by Francisco J. A. P., on Flickr

... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

On the streets of Madrid by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Ay Chamartín by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Luces de Madrid Lights by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rudy Balasko, on Flickr

DSC08132 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid a veces by Alberto Sen, on Flickr

Fountain of Neptune - Fuente de Neptuno by Fnikos, on Flickr

La Puerta del Sol (Madrid) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Untitled by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1014 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

Lo mejor para el frío un buen abrigo by Juan Carlos Mejía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardeceres de Madrid - Madrid City Sunsets by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

1059076792 by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

On the streets of Madrid by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rudy Balasko, on Flickr

DSC08276 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Callao, Madrid, Spain by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Canillas neighborhood on any given summer night, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Luces de Madrid Lights by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

Love by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

_MG_3991c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1007 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rudy Balasko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

80´s by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

madrid M30 sur by Joaquin Morales, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Lace by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

170715_Street_029 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

primavera by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

Madrid by Rocío Conde-Salazar, on Flickr

IMG_9132-2 by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr

IMG_9125-2 by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4400 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Perfect. Urban. Balance. by OSTROM MENASHA, on Flickr

_DSC0217 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

190414 Haarzuilens - Elfia 2019 - The Smiling Ladies 1003 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid by ENRIQUE CAMPO, on Flickr

Madrid, Gran Via by cercamon, on Flickr

Madrid 2014 0572 by inextremo96, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Madrid Street 20200119 - Merrill by Fotois.com / Dmaniax.com / 246g.com, on Flickr

Mass demonstration in Madrid on International Women's Day / Multitudinaria manifestación en Madrid en el día internacional de la mujer by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr

DSCF5363 by Jazzy Lemon, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid by J Alan, on Flickr

Waiting In Line / by Haz, on Flickr

2020-09 nbarasd MADRID RIO SESION FITNESS 005 by Oscar Lopez Barea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bella by Rafael Sanjuan Maria, on Flickr

Alejandro Zaera - Farshid Moussavi. Edificio bambu Carabanchel #9 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Street Scene, Madrid by Mark Erickson, on Flickr

Madrid, SPAIN. Evening Houses. by Owen, on Flickr

La vela y las torres by Rubén GB, on Flickr

Lively square, Plaza de la Virgen, with iconic historic buildings by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Madrid Metropolis by Jaime Ortega Chicharro, on Flickr

Luces de Madrid Lights by Norberto Ortiz, on Flickr

... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Madrid 2021 by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr

Madrid 2021 by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr

Madrid Night Life by Thomas Rothe, on Flickr

Friday evening rush hour, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Pandemic times street sesion by Rubén GB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr

Des-urbanidad by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Palacio Real, Madrid by Jordan Taylor, on Flickr

Metrópolis. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr

Arquitectura de la Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

AFS-130313 by Alex Segre, on Flickr

World Pride Madrid 2017 by Karma Vazquez, on Flickr

World Pride Madrid 2017 by Karma Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Street scenes by khalid hanafi, on Flickr

_DSC1502-Calle Bailén Ferraz 22,4 MB 7329 × 4902 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

fatigas del querer by Enrique Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Skyline Madrid 2 (1 de 1) by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr

La Vela by Angel L. Moreno, on Flickr

Bordes urbanos, caminos de hierro, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, on Flickr

Luci di Madrid by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Calle del Barquillo by Erik Campo, on Flickr

&quot;Relaxing cup of café con leche in la Plaza Mayor&quot; by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

15369990_1130901007005916_4703139803620325662_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr

15326271_1131197366976280_8847460176952897326_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr

Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Madrid by Armen Grigorian, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife - Boattrip 1004 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Revellers in Pushchairs!? by timfilbert, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Víctor Santiago 2, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

Metro Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Flechas Gran Vía / Gran Via´s arrows by Rafa Ibañez, on Flickr

Puente Oblicuo.jpg by Proyectos Singulares, on Flickr

_MG_5486 by Juan Antonio Torres Caballero, on Flickr

madrid (torres KIE) - dia 4 by ibet cid, on Flickr

Crossing w/ Others by Jack Wallsten, on Flickr

Gran Vía, Madrid by JMMariscal, on Flickr

hxhv6 by Javier J Bas, on Flickr

Te mueves by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr

20171207-Madrid-Parque del Retiro-Puerta Alcalá-Catedral-IMG_4400 by jmpe2004, on Flickr

La Gran Via à Madrid by caralpromain, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Calle de Alcala, Madrid, Spain by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Carol by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Perfect. Urban. Balance. by OSTROM MENASHA, on Flickr

_DSC0217 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr

190502 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Guillermo Durantula, on Flickr

Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

La Vela by Angel L. Moreno, on Flickr

Madrid by Karina, on Flickr

The last light of day on Madrid - La última luz del dia sobre Madrid by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr

Madrid, Conde Duque. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Banco de España, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

SPANIEN - Madrid, Plaza Mayor - 138 by roba66, on Flickr

Pony Tails by tiggerpics2010, on Flickr

C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Mírala, mírala by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

Madrid by Armen Grigorian, on Flickr

Madrid by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Almupena con guiris / The cathedral and the tourists by madriguera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

Arquitectura - Gran Vía by Fran Vázquez, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un Certain Regard [Posh in the East] by Chris JL, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr

Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

madrid by Miguel M. Bañón, on Flickr

Madrid by pablo elena, on Flickr

Sunny street. Madrid. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, on Flickr

madrid M30 sur by Joaquin Morales, on Flickr

Madrid by Hernán, on Flickr

Madrid street view by CamelKW, on Flickr

Madrid street night by iulian nistea, on Flickr

Madrid by david herranz, on Flickr

Callao-3094 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr

Pl_Constitucion-2308 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

=Ready to Board in Madrid by Thanks for 2.5 million views, on Flickr

Calle Mayor, Madrid by the last don, on Flickr

A large square by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Madrid. San Francisco El Grande. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

DSCF5693 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Night in the City by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr

Viendo la vida pasar... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Rose hat by Jose Viegas, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Madrid. Tattoo. (Explore 2014-06-29). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gente, Madrid by vic_mav, on Flickr

Retiro park! Spain by Maria Izquierdo, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

SA Govt (206) 2017-03-10 Alsthom Citadis 302 ex-Madrid passes Adelaide Railway Stn - INL by Ian Lynas, on Flickr

Street Photography, Madrid 2020 by David Navarro, on Flickr

... Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Paseando por Madrid by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

Madrid 2019 by Cristina Celu, on Flickr

The empty Gran Via thoroughfare in Madrid on Thursday March 19 2020 in the midst of the Coronavirus pandemic / Gianfranco Tripodo for The New York Times by A Great Reckoning, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Calle de Alcalá - Madrid by Jorge Gaviria, on Flickr

Paseos por Madrid , distrito de Moncloa by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr

Spain financial district skyline at twilight by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Una visión de Madrid by Yezrael Perez, on Flickr

Mongo (5) by Sir Alberto, on Flickr

Madrid-10 by Matthew Hammond, on Flickr

Don Quijote by Stefano Annovazzi Lodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Beautiful pink colored building in downtown Madrid, Spain, with shutters and balconies on windows by m01229, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento by Neil Noland, on Flickr

explendor mutante by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Madrid by Carol S., on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Entrada a Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr

Bad Noise by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

Victoria León by JaviJ.com, on Flickr

2018_4_LisSpain__0870 by Bernard K Yip, on Flickr

Madrid_Plaza de Callao by Carlos J., on Flickr

El Sol se ha comido sus shorts y ahora va a por ella by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid (#6040) by Fran Simó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Déjame entrar, déjame ver algún día como ven tus ojos&quot; by Therese Trinko, on Flickr

Madrid by Jan M. Henrich, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalà (Sunset) by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Madrid y el cielo. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

DSCF5993 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

El esposo de Margarita by Jose Miguel, on Flickr

Madrid . Las Cuatro Torres . _DSC5905 M c on em ma by tomas meson, on Flickr

photo-2019-06-25-02-05-19 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

Untitled by Malamarket, on Flickr

Pablo Pedraza by Malamarket, on Flickr

Conversation by Fernando García, on Flickr

Friday evening in 25 seconds, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good Girl and the Metropolis, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr

DSC00173 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Lace by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Puerta de Europa by Alejandro Tejada, on Flickr

IMG_9132-2 by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr

IMG_9125-2 by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr

Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr

Feminist demonstration against sexist assaults / Manifestación feminista contra las agresiones machistas by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr

Thousands of people claim in Madrid for the abolition of bullfighting / Miles de personas claman en Madrid por la abolición de la tauromaquia by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

DSC01823_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr

Madrid with Mama / May 2018 by noa sharon, on Flickr

DSC01093_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Five Towers during Tuesday´s sunrise, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón - Madrid, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

IMG_3737 by Steeves Olsen, on Flickr

(142/19) Gran Vía madrileña by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

She is truly enjoying the taste of summer / by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Donación de sangre by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Plaza de Cibeles by Enrique Santana, on Flickr

Pandemic times street sesion by Rubén GB, on Flickr

Happy Birthday, Sharon Van Etten! by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00024 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Madrid by Dan, on Flickr

City Life by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Mist and steel by Jose Luis Cueto, on Flickr

Plaza Major, Madrid. by Sabien, on Flickr

teatro real by Pippo, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

IMG_7803 by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

Untitled by atlashot, on Flickr

Laura Bailarina-63 by Telmo, on Flickr

Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

Madrid, Palacio, catedral y ciudad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by Karina, on Flickr

The last light of day on Madrid - La última luz del dia sobre Madrid by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr

Madrid, Conde Duque. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Banco de España, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

SPANIEN - Madrid, Plaza Mayor - 138 by roba66, on Flickr

Pony Tails by tiggerpics2010, on Flickr

C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

15369990_1130901007005916_4703139803620325662_o by Ruta 66 Madrid, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World Pride Madrid 2017 by Karma Vazquez, on Flickr

Retiro park! Spain by Maria Izquierdo, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá, Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

Madrid, España by Fabiana Peralta, on Flickr

SA Govt (206) 2017-03-10 Alsthom Citadis 302 ex-Madrid passes Adelaide Railway Stn - INL by Ian Lynas, on Flickr

... Madrid en una noche de verano ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Madrid by Yoel R., on Flickr

Parque del Retiro by Alejandro Jerez, on Flickr

Gente, Madrid by vic_mav, on Flickr

_MG_3972c by Steven Encarnación, on Flickr

Crew by Germán Badano, on Flickr

Palacio Real by Alejandro Jerez, on Flickr

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Modelo posando / Model posing by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

30-9-2012 ROBADO PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

14-10-2011 ABSTRACTO DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

teatro real by Pippo, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

Palacio de Cibeles, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

_A3_2630 Gran Vía Red de San Luis 10,7MB 5502 × 3827 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Me mira, me fulmina y se envenena by Esther Aroma, on Flickr

Madrid. Puerta del Sol by Caty, on Flickr

20170318-DSC_9942-2 by rsshames, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

Madrid street view by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luce riflessa by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

EDIFICIO ESPAÑA Y LA GRAN VIA by Pilar Gual, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Madrid Spain, Afro couple in the city by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr

Four young modern men look into the distance together - freestyle concept by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr

BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Three Women on Plaza Mayor by Thank you for 2.9 million views, on Flickr

Disinterested Couple by Thank you for 2.9 million views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RIBERA MATADERO. SWING Y CLAQUÉ BAJO LAS ESTRELLAS by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Mercado de San Antón. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

170715_Street_029 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1009 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

Mujer Roja by Eric Marreros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

En Gran Vía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

La hostia! by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Andenes by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

EDIFICIO ESPAÑA Y LA GRAN VIA by Pilar Gual, on Flickr

Madrid Abandonada - Gran Via by Eloi Omella, on Flickr

Chamartin-train-rails by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

The Plaza de Alonso Martínez by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Rush Hour Centro Madrid by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

Altocumulus lenticularis by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Night cityscape, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

arcodelamoncloa2 by juances, on Flickr

Fachada by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr

Madrid by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr

Batallas íntimas, de Lucía Gajá by Casa de América, on Flickr

Batallas íntimas, de Lucía Gajá by Casa de América, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

The Human Who Wore a Rainbow Around Back Like a Shield by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid street view by CamelKW, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

madrid M30 sur by Joaquin Morales, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by Pablo S.O., on Flickr

Madrid by Ansku Bcn, on Flickr

Madrid Tag 1 und 2 (34) by frisur08, on Flickr

Madrid - Commercial District 001-1-8 by Ted Nguyen, on Flickr

Luna llena sobre Madrid by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr

Madrid by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Madrid by jucahelu, on Flickr

La Real Cerca de Felipe IV, The Royal Walls of Felipe IV, (exterior face) Ronda de Segovia, Puerta de Toledo, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

IMG_9122-2 by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr

Madrid by Rocío Conde-Salazar, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Marreros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

170715_Street_081 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

Plaza de Callao by Igor Romero, on Flickr

Metrópolis Gran Vía by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

un giro teatral by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr

Metro de Plaza de España by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Madrid, December 2019 by The Lutheran World Federation, on Flickr

paseo nocturno by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

The Line by Luis G. Moreno, on Flickr

Madrid by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## christos-greece

Antica Bellezza, Plaza de Chueca. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid by Rafi Mansego, on Flickr

Madrid by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by Carabo Spain, on Flickr

Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr

Madrid by José Luis, on Flickr

Madrid street by Dave Hughes, on Flickr

Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr

Madrid by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Whale_CiudaDistrito_23 by CiudaDistrito Acción cultural, on Flickr

4 Torres de Madrid HDR by Pablo Arroyo, on Flickr

Madrid. Tattoo. (Explore 2014-06-29). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

Madrid Stroll by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lugar donde estaba la Platería Martínez. Plaza Platería Martínez. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Plaza de Colón - Madrid, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Puerta de Europa by Alejandro Tejada, on Flickr

Plaza de España y Palacio Real, Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Desde Plaza de España by Raquel Morais, on Flickr

madrid by Adrian Amer, on Flickr

Madrid - Marquesina Torre Espacio by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

Feminist demonstration against sexist assaults / Manifestación feminista contra las agresiones machistas by Adolfo Lujan, on Flickr

Antica Bellezza, Plaza de Chueca. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1009 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

762_MADRID_2020.12.02 by Juan C. Moñino, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Madrid by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid, Spain. by jaimemad13, on Flickr

Madrid (Spain): Puerta de Europa by Jose A., on Flickr

IMG_7489 by Jacob Garrity, on Flickr

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Bread Building (North Side of Square) by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Arquitectura de la Gran Vía by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Street Photography, Madrid, 2020 by David Navarro, on Flickr

Madrid - Sept 2019 by David Symonds, on Flickr

Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Madrid Royalty by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Fuente de las Conchas by Diego Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three Women on Plaza Mayor by Thank you for 2.9 million views, on Flickr

Madrid. Gran Vía by xisco serra, on Flickr

Madrid, cines Callao / Callao cinemas by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr

Two blossoming trees in Gran Via, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Madrid. Gran Via 1 by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr

Gran Madrid Via by Coobik, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr

En Gran Vía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

Gran Via by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife - Boattrip 1002 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr

... MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

GARAJE DE LA REINA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO, on Flickr

ESQUINAZO. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr

Untitled by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, on Flickr

Viendo la vida pasar... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Footbridge to the university by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Calle de la Traviesa by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DOS_9701 by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

Madrid by Brian Adamson, on Flickr

Downtown Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Una noche en Madrid by vittorio vida, on Flickr

Estadio Santiago Bernabéu by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Por las calles de Madrid by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

La policia amb l&#x27;altaveu recordant que tots ens quedem a casa - Dia 16 i 17 d&#x27;Estat d&#x27;alarma diumenge 29 i dilluns 30 de març by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

street 10 by Dealben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

170813_Street_040 by Chus Martín, on Flickr

<3 by Esther Aroma, on Flickr

Madrid Viejo Norte by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Madrid Viejo Norte by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Madrid Viejo Norte by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Madrid Viejo Norte by Diego Leon, on Flickr

El fin del mundo, Valdebebas by Diego Leon, on Flickr

El fin del mundo, Valdebebas by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Tinto de verano by Marcos Rivero, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá (3 of 3) by jimsawthat, on Flickr

On the streets of Madrid by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Madrid by Mario Inoportuno, on Flickr

Atocha station by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Menina, Madrid 2021, cnr Calles Goya and Serrano, Barrio Salamanca, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Madrid · Discussing by Sébastien Villain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

05-16-2022 Spain Madrid City tour 00004 by UGA CAES/Extension, on Flickr

05-16-2022 Spain Madrid City tour 00018 by UGA CAES/Extension, on Flickr

On the run by Gloria García, on Flickr

Madrid, Territorio Hostil by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Madrid, Territorio Hostil by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Madrid, Territorio Hostil by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Madrid, Territorio Hostil by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Madrid Viejo Norte by Diego Leon, on Flickr

De Madrid al cielo by Diego Leon, on Flickr

Chamfer by Gloria García, on Flickr

2022.03.03 Madrid City tour (42) by EUROLATINO Reisen, on Flickr

DSC_3869 by David Hill, on Flickr

Madrid by Paloma garcia, on Flickr

05-16-2022 Spain Madrid City tour 00046 by UGA CAES/Extension, on Flickr

ND6_1885 by N i c o l a, on Flickr

Raw by Mel Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

She is truly enjoying the taste of summer / by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

IMG_6154-1 by Flee Wei, on Flickr

_DSC0135.jpg by maurizio chialastri, on Flickr

DSC00024 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00033 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00036 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00065 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC00097 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Calle Tintoreros by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Torch March for independence, national holiday of Catalonia by Marlis1, on Flickr

Madrid by Daniel Vorndran, on Flickr

La Almudena desde el Templo de Debod. by Javier Salcines, on Flickr

RAGE #crowd #madrid #spain #girl #protest by Uxía Vila, on Flickr

primavera by mahou estrellas, on Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran_Via-3285 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr

Callao-3094 by Carlos Rebolledo Fernández, on Flickr

Madrid by Karina, on Flickr

The last light of day on Madrid - La última luz del dia sobre Madrid by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr

Madrid, Conde Duque. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Banco de España, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

SPANIEN - Madrid, Plaza Mayor - 138 by roba66, on Flickr

Pony Tails by tiggerpics2010, on Flickr

C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr

Mírala, mírala by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife 1002 by Dutch Photographer, on Flickr

Madrid street photography by Huub Louppen, on Flickr

Madrid Street scenes by khalid hanafi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three Women on Plaza Mayor by Thank you for 2.9 million views, on Flickr

Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr

Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr

Madrid City by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr

A view of Madrid from a rooftop terrace by Rom Gostomski, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

EDIFICIO ESPAÑA Y LA GRAN VIA by Pilar Gual, on Flickr

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr

Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Mignani, on Flickr

Madrid Spain, Afro couple in the city by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr

Four young modern men look into the distance together - freestyle concept by Oscar Carrascosa Martinez, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife - Boattrip 1002 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr

Atocha Station, Madrid by John Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yoli on film by Julia Mora Crespo, on Flickr

The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #3 :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr

IMG_0794 (2) Madrid. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr

14-7 2012 VINTAGE FUENTE DE CIBELES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr

METROPOLIS by Angel Vilches, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

arcodelamoncloa2 by juances, on Flickr

Madrid by night by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Ribera Matadero. Anclas y chanclas by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr

Ribera Matadero. Anclas y chanclas by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr

Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Madrid city mola! by Arturo Heras 2017, on Flickr

Estadio Santiago Bernabéu by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSCF6425 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three Women on Plaza Mayor by Thank you for 2.9 million views, on Flickr

IMG_7363 by Ordo Praedicatorum (Curia Generalis), on Flickr

El campo y la ciudad by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr

航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Madrid. Gran Vía by xisco serra, on Flickr

Madrid, cines Callao / Callao cinemas by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr

Two blossoming trees in Gran Via, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Madrid. Gran Via 1 by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr

Gran Madrid Via by Coobik, on Flickr

Gran Via, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr

En Gran Vía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr

Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr

190501 Madrid - Streetlife - Boattrip 1002 by Kodak Photographer NL, on Flickr

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr

Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr

_MG_2192 - e t by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr

_MG_2160 - e t by Daniel Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un Certain Regard [Posh in the East] by Chris JL, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Banco de España. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Instituto Cervantes. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Mercado de San Antón. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Torres de la Plaza de España (Madrid, Com. Madrid, España, 19-2-2015) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

METROPOLIS by Angel Vilches, on Flickr

Torre Europa / Europa tower by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr

Untitled by Marina Calleja, on Flickr

BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr

Swing by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr


----------

